# Knitting Tea Party, April 17th, 2015 started by Lurker 2, because Sam appears to be having Computer problems



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

In haste - I can't reach Sam by phone- but he is fully an hour overdue, I can reach Pennsylvania ok so maybe the problem is in Ohio.

Any way here is the Summary mostly prepared by Margaret, the lists done by me- because Kate was away for a few days!

SUMMARY 10/4/15.

HEALTH ISSUES

*brighteyes* has lost her sense of taste

*Bulldog* Angie doing well with treatment in hospital. For discharge home with rest of the treatment at home. They may look at exploratory surgery to see what is happening in the leg. Bettys leg is still playing up- maybe a little better. Bettys sister is not looking well and continuing with injections for her eye.

*Bonnie* DHs 24 yo cousin (bother of the one who died in accident last year) has just been diagnosed with an aggressive pancreatic cancer- even with treatment they are only giving him 9 months. She saw him at the weekend and he looks terrible in just the few months since Christmas.

*sassafras* arthritis and colitis both playing up early in the week at least.

*TNS* has cold/allergies and busy currently so not able to get on too often.

*Spider* spent a number of hours crocheting in ER with DH- painful swollen foot. Settling but no cause found.

*busyworkerbee* DN 3 has had a funny turn will need more investigations than can be done at the local hospital.

Julie managed to make contact with *ptofValeries* university- she has been very ill but is slowly progressing now- and the cancer unit dont want to see her for 12 months so that is positive. Her knitting helped keep her sane while in hospital. (For those new here Valeria is a professor in an Irish uni in an area related to archaeology who developed cancer around a year ago I would think by now. Other than a few posts a number of months ago saying she had been very unwell we hadnt heard from her. So this news is wonderful as we were expecting the worst after so long.

*Sorlenna* had a tooth removed uneventfully with no antibiotics needed. To return next month to discuss the future of the rest of her teeth. *Grandmapaulas* DD has a tooth abscess, started on antibiotics.- and had an accounting exam that afternoon

*Gagesmum* pulled a muscle while sneezing much to her embarrassment. A couple of days off work with muscle relaxants and see how she goes-still of. Hasnt even been able to knit.

*nittergma* has a brother with early onset moderate Alzheimers which has had the advantage of bringing them closer.

*Sonja* is waiting to hear on Monday whether her boy has cancer again

*Caren* in Yorkshire-well further north now as she is in Scotland. *Tamiohio* off in her RV- currently in Tennessee. *angelam* back from New York. Good time but exhausted. And *Kate*had returned from Amsterdam, also having had a good time.

Pacer was in contact with *Designer* who has been unwell but seems to be settling down again. She is doing a little bit of work on the workshops and once these are finished hoping to do some travel in the area with Pat. In fact *Shirley* has been back posting again this week.

[bbusyworkerbee[/b] sister is having issues with the bank which may mean they need to move out. And a case of her mothers gold jewelry went missing in the move

*Cashmeregma* DH away and she is going to Ohio Sunday to see her Mum who has been in hospital gain with heart failure. RookieRetiree has heard form Daralene, her Mom is out of hospital but the family is organizing home care as she cannot be alone. Also her brother has been admitted to hospital.
Some other issues 
Many wedding anniversaries in April, but worth mentioning is *Shirleys*- her and Pat will have been married 60 years this Tuesdaycoming..
*Melody* has had to take more time off work, but manaqged to do some knitting.
*Ohio Joys* Tim is growing up fast- he has his eye on a girl!
*Bonnie* spoke of the horrors of WWll and the anomaly that Anne Frank so nearly lived to the Armistice.
*Gwen* and her DD had there vehicles broken into last night- she is so glad to have Sydney- evidently he has learned not to eat couches.
*Railyn* has some good news they went house hunting yesterday and found a house they both like. So they will be able to move.
Lists for 17th April, photos posted:
Page 6: *Kates* card for Carols Anniversary
Page 7, *Lurker* photo from The Great Coast Road, Melbourne Australia.
Page 11,* Gwens* photo of square garden
Page 12: *KateB * anniversary card for Bob and Paula.
Page 14: *Melody* posted the pattern and yarn she is knitting up for baby Noah.
Page 17 *Nicho (Denise) * photos of the Keukenhof Gardens, Amsterdam, in springtime.
Page 19: *Heather (Busyworkerbee)* shared her mulberry leaf cold remedy
And photos of a favourite childhood haunt.
Page 23: *Lurker* posted a world map of lightening strikes
Page 27: *Flyty1n /Joyce* posted her view, and fruit trees in flower.
Page 32: *Gagesmom/Melody* posted pics of her yarn, and babys sweater.
Page 35: progress on *Mels* baby sweater
Page 39 *Swedenme/Sonjas* pic of first lace knit shawl
Page 40 *Margaret/darowil* posted a pair of socks from _Stranded in Oz_ yarn
Page 42 *Bonnie7591s* link to an Aurora over Saskatchewan
Page 44 *Lurker* photo of Robin Hoods Bay
Page 44 ditto Pub at Puhoi , north of Auckland
Page 57:* Pacer* posted Matthews latest drawing.
Page 66: *KateB* posted photos from Amsterdam visit.
Ditto: *Sam * posted a link to the Whoot.
Page 70 *Shirley * hotos from Vancouver Island
Page72: *sugarsugar/Cathy* photo of Serena at Sea Life, in Melbourne  her birthday treat.
Page 77*Shirley*posted some bird photos
Page 78 *Gwens* photo of Leila and Sydney
Page 79: *Melodys* progress with the baby sweater
 *KateB* : nappy (diaper) cake
Recipes
Page 19: *Heather (Busyworkerbee)* shared her mulberry leaf cold remedy
Page 34:* Sam *posted some information on the Jefferson Wineries
Page 55*Sam* posted a link for the South Beach Diet book
Somewhere: *Lurker * mentioned talcum powder deters ants , as well as *Sorlennas* suggestion of a cinnamon trail
Links: 
Page 34:* Sam* posted a link for a blanket
Page 42 *Bonnie7591s * link to a lace shawl
Page 45 *Sams* link to raised gardens
Page 45 *Sams* link to a summer top (child sized)
Page 49:* flyty1n* posted a link for the Water dome
Page 56: *Sam* posted a link to Water Walls
Page 58: *Pacer* told us how to vote for Matthew in the Competition he was invited to enter , May 5th to 6th
Page 59 *Grannypeg*, crochet baby bibs
Psge 60:* Sam *posted link to Charity Knitting


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the summary Julie. Can't believe I'm on page 1. Had my power wagon on sale at Kijiji and had a lady email me several times. She wanted to see it today and we made arrangements to meet at 4 p.m. The time has come and gone and I haven't heard a word from her, neither by phone nor email. Would have appreciated a note if she'd changed her mind.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for starting us off Julie and more thanks for doing the photo list for me. I'm sure it's only computer problems at Sam's end as he was on-line an hour before his normal posting time.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for the summary Julie. Can't believe I'm on page 1. Had my power wagon on sale at Kijiji and had a lady email me several times. She wanted to see it today and we made arrangements to meet at 4 p.m. The time has come and gone and I haven't heard a word from her, neither by phone nor email. Would have appreciated a note if she'd changed her mind.


Language differences again, Liz....what is a 'power wagon'? Whatever it is I'm sorry she didn't have the good grace to let you know if she had changed her mind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for starting us off Julie and more thanks for doing the photo list for me. I'm sure it's only computer problems at Sam's end as he was on-line an hour before his normal posting time.


I think it could be an Ohio problem- not being able to connect by phone!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it could be an Ohio problem- not being able to connect by phone!


Poor Sam is probably tearing his hair out by now! :lol: I'm (hopefully) off to sleep now (after 11pm here) and have got Luke coming at 8am as his mum's on a course and his dad wants to golf! Goodnight.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Were they having storms? It could be that the electricity has gone out?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Julie for a good start 
Kate I was wondering what a power wagon was too . Although my imagination came up with a few ideas &#128515;
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poor Sam is probably tearing his hair out by now! :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: I would think so- I must send an email too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Were they having storms? It could be that the electricity has gone out?


Have you not heard? I suppose you are rather a long way from there, so who knows at the moment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie for a good start
> Kate I was wondering what a power wagon was too . Although my imagination came up with a few ideas 😃
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Poor Sam is probably tearing his hair out by now! :lol:


He did say earlier on he was having computer trouble and running scans


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He did say earlier on he was having computer trouble and running scans


mmmmm, that is why I did nothing for quite a long time- despite having the summary all ready to go!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you not heard? I suppose you are rather a long way from there, so who knows at the moment!


I looked up the weather--does not seem to be bad (though of course it could be limited to the house for some reason). And yes, he did say his computer had had some issues. I'm sure he will let us know as soon as he is able.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie...Thanks for getting things started for the week. The weather here is going to be wonderful this weekend. I am working all weekend so I will enjoy it after work.

Kate...Your nappy cake gift looks awesome. I know it will be well received.

Shirley...Enjoyed the pictures. Looking forward to seeing more as you explore the new surroundings this spring and summer. Enjoy your anniversary.

Swedenme...Your newest outfit is looking wonderful.

Melody...That sweater is looking so precious. Hope your back is doing better.

Today, I received a wonderful surprise. The other two ladies and myself have been working on a special project for over a year now. We received a letter of thanks for our leadership skills used on this project and it was signed by some top level people in the company. We also received a gift card as a thanks for all the time and effort we have given to make this project a success. I will be working all weekend again this week, but it is for a good cause. I did set up my hours so that the latest I will work tomorrow is 2 PM and today I got off at 1 PM. Sunday I will work until 11 AM and then head over to church. I did take a 1/2 day vacation on Thursday of this week to take Matthew to the dentist so I did get to relax then. I have spread out some vacation time to balance out all this time at work. 

Daralene...Hoping that mom and brother are doing better. Stay safe in your travels.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam just posted on last week's KTP to use Jule's post. Nothing more said, but we know he has posted.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you, Julie for stepping in and for the summary.
I hope your computer problems are soon sorted out Sam. 
All who requested are in my prayers. Take care all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sam just posted on last week's KTP to use Jule's post. Nothing more said, but we know he has posted.


Their power was out for more than two hours- he is contacting admin to avoid confusion!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you, Julie for stepping in and for the summary.
> I hope your computer problems are soon sorted out Sam.
> All who requested are in my prayers. Take care all.


Just my karma- that I would strike the day Sam had no power- and we felt we had to make a decision!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for getting the tea party going Julie. Hope all gets squared away with Sam & his 'puter.

*Melody* saw on the tail end of the last tea party you are looking into maybe coming to the KAP. It would be so wonderful if you could manage to do that. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed and say a few prayers tht you can work this out. 



Lurker 2 said:


> Just my karma- that I would strike the day Sam had no power- and we felt we had to make a decision!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I lost power around four o'clock - and posted as soon as it came on - did not realize Julie had already done so. thanks for doing that Julie - much appreciated.

look for a newbie by the name of Dorsey - she had posted on my copy of the ktp - I have since pm'd her and gave her this url so she could join us here.

I have pm'd admin and asked them to delete my copy of the 17 april ktp. hopefully they will do that sooner than later. so - all is good. --- sam


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for the summary and updates. I am amazed at how complete they are and what a wonderful catch-up they provide for me. Our rain/snow storm is on its way out and we had some wonderful sunshine this afternoon, though we are delighted to have had the moisture. Prayers continue for more rain. 
I was so sorry to hear that Matthew had a painful dental experience. I hope he was getting a bit of nitrous oxide by a nose mask to help, but know that if there is a deep infection there is a good chance that local anesthetics will not work adequately. This is one of the reasons why we often do children with bad tooth infections under a general anesthetic, and, of course, the fact that they are too little or have too much dental work to tolerate multiple visits to the dentist. Unfortunately, there is a small difference in the total dose of anesthetic that is safe and that which is toxic, so often more local cannot safely be given. 
Forgive the long post. Just really marking my spot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks so much for the summary and updates. I am amazed at how complete they are and what a wonderful catch-up they provide for me. Our rain/snow storm is on its way out and we had some wonderful sunshine this afternoon, though we are delighted to have had the moisture. Prayers continue for more rain.
> I was so sorry to hear that Matthew had a painful dental experience. I hope he was getting a bit of nitrous oxide by a nose mask to help, but know that if there is a deep infection there is a good chance that local anesthetics will not work adequately. This is one of the reasons why we often do children with bad tooth infections under a general anesthetic, and, of course, the fact that they are too little or have too much dental work to tolerate multiple visits to the dentist. Unfortunately, there is a small difference in the total dose of anesthetic that is safe and that which is toxic, so often more local cannot safely be given.
> Forgive the long post. Just really marking my spot.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Woo hoo I think I have made page 2. 5 hank you Julie for starting the ktp. The summary is awesome too. Sometimes you can't remember something that was posted earlier on in the week. 

Yes I will be looking into the passport on Monday. :thumbup: 

Been knitting today and have had to stop here and there to rest. But I have one sleeve done and the other cast on. Then the oh so fun task of sewing it together. :thumbdown:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Their power was out for more than two hours- he is contacting admin to avoid confusion!


Thanks for the update. Just west of us people were without power as well. Not sure what is going on. I live about 2 hours northwest of Sam.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks so much Julie, for starting us off for the next week. Going back to look at some things I didn't have time to read over well, etc.

Peggy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks so much for the summary and updates. I am amazed at how complete they are and what a wonderful catch-up they provide for me. Our rain/snow storm is on its way out and we had some wonderful sunshine this afternoon, though we are delighted to have had the moisture. Prayers continue for more rain.
> I was so sorry to hear that Matthew had a painful dental experience. I hope he was getting a bit of nitrous oxide by a nose mask to help, but know that if there is a deep infection there is a good chance that local anesthetics will not work adequately. This is one of the reasons why we often do children with bad tooth infections under a general anesthetic, and, of course, the fact that they are too little or have too much dental work to tolerate multiple visits to the dentist. Unfortunately, there is a small difference in the total dose of anesthetic that is safe and that which is toxic, so often more local cannot safely be given.
> Forgive the long post. Just really marking my spot.


Matthew didn't have any infections which we are thankful for. He grinds his teeth at night which was explained that it is not uncommon in autistic people. He had several cavities fixed in the past few weeks and is being fitted for a mouth guard to try to prevent further damage to his teeth. He only had the numbing shots, but it sounds like they didn't do one on the roof of the mouth which might be the reason he felt the drilling. Matthew doesn't communicate when something isn't right which is why the staff did not know that he was not completely numbed. He did tolerate it which amazes me. We go back Tuesday to get the guard to use during sleep. I will mention something to the staff at that time.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Woo hoo I think I have made page 2. 5 hank you Julie for starting the ktp. The summary is awesome too. Sometimes you can't remember something that was posted earlier on in the week.
> 
> Yes I will be looking into the passport on Monday. :thumbup:
> 
> Been knitting today and have had to stop here and there to rest. But I have one sleeve done and the other cast on. Then the oh so fun task of sewing it together. :thumbdown:


I don't know how long it takes in Canada, but Bob just received his new passport and it took just a little under 4 weeks. He is going to be helping a friend drive a rental truck full of furniture and towing a trailer with a tractor on it to Alaska in May. They will be doing some driving in Canada and it was actually easier to get a U.S. passport than to get an "enhanced" NY drivers license which allows entry into Canada without a passport. Trust good old NY State to have more "red tape" than the Federal government!!

Anyway, hope you will be able to come to KAP!! Hugs, Paula


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for great notes and starting this weeks KTP. Sometimes a woman just needs to do what a woman needs to do. Besides, Sam know you don't have a mean bone in your body. He always has our back. Time he learned we have his too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I been to this yarn shop twice - it is very very nice. wish I was there to go to this. maybe some of you close to seattle can go. --- sam

So Much Yarn 1525 First Avenue #4, Seattle, WA 98101 206-443-0727

Now in Pike Place Market!!

1525 First Ave., #4
Seattle, WA 98101
206-443-0727

Have you saved the date?

The Anzula trunk show is coming to town on April 25th from 2-5p.m! Yarns, patterns, models, and refreshments await you. 

If you can't find what you need on display, any combination of colors and quantities can be ordered.

Bring a friend and join the fun! 

So Much Yarn 1525 First Avenue #4, Seattle, WA 98101 206-443-0727


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, I'm so jealous of your going to the SimplySockYarn shop. Maybe we can swing over there on our way to or from KAP. Their hours open are a little strange though and we'd have to have them open up for us. Their sock yarn looks so yummy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Today, I received a wonderful surprise. The other two ladies and myself have been working on a special project for over a year now. We received a letter of thanks for our leadership skills used on this project and it was signed by some top level people in the company. We also received a gift card as a thanks for all the time and effort we have given to make this project a success. I will be working all weekend again this week, but it is for a good cause. I did set up my hours so that the latest I will work tomorrow is 2 PM and today I got off at 1 PM. Sunday I will work until 11 AM and then head over to church. I did take a 1/2 day vacation on Thursday of this week to take Matthew to the dentist so I did get to relax then. I have spread out some vacation time to balance out all this time at work.
> 
> .


How wonderful that your hard work is noticed and appreciated by those above you at work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, I'm so jealous of your going to the SimplySockYarn shop. Maybe we can swing over there on our way to or from KAP. Their hours open are a little strange though and we'd have to have them open up for us. Their sock yarn looks so yummy!


Is it near Sam- I would love to go there! However it is a little but too far to just pop in some time. Imagine going to a shop that sells so much sock yarn! I do rather like knitting socks and love sock yarn (just in case you hadn't worked that out for yourself!).


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Precious Friends,
I have been so busy trying to clean the house this week but have kept up with postings. Monday I spent the hours cleaning our bathroom as well as sweeping the floor and washing towels and washcloths. Tuesday I cleaned the kitchen/den, swept and mopped the kitchen and pantry floor and washed a load of cleaning towels and rags. Wednesday I cleaned our bedroom, vacuumed the house, and did more washing. Thursday I cleaned the back two bedrooms and living room/dining room and washing. Today I ran two errands and did not think I was going to make it because of my leg and back. Now I am in bed resting (my granddaughter and I are watching cartoons while the others went to my grandsons ballgame. Tomorrow morning I have to iron a few things and we are going to Jackson to Jerrys catfish house with our SS class. Sunday, church. It has been a full week.
MARGARET/SERENA, A belated happy birthday. Margaret the lavender socks are gorgeous. My but you do such intricate/complicated patterns.
JOYCE,You sure do have a gorgeous view. I love the apple tree and blossoms.
SHIRLEY, dear heart, you have sure gone through a lot of heartache in your life. I can only imagine what it would be like to lose a child. This IMHO is the worst of losses. I so admire your strength and how much you reach out to others through your art. Your tireless efforts in the workshops have blessed us all, but do hope you will slow down and enjoy life with Pat and your Son and his family, especially little Hayley. You are so respected and loved her and always missed when you need to be off a while Thank you for the photos. Love the one of you in front of the family murial..
JULIE, You were a real Dick Tracy in tracking down Valerie. So good to get good report on her. Have you heard from Sandi and Alan? I sure enjoyed the link with the dog dancing with the ballerina. My what a smart dog. Maybe prayers of prayer warriors has something to do with old landlords change of heart
(O) JOY, You post was well said on raising kids. I cant help but believe God has a special place in his heart for kids, especially kids with disabilities.
MELLIE, I am so sorry you have been in pain from the pulled muscle and unable to knit. Your little blue and white sweater is really working up pretty. What else could we expect but the best
HEATHER, I am curious about what kind of meds your niece is on for her IBS. They didnt put me on anything but Immodium for diarrhea and told me to keep cocnstipated. I agree that it is best to let children save for what they want. They not only appreciate it more but also take better care of it.
BONNIE, how do you make scalloped potatoes? I loved your Gothic cowl. I agree. I would leave the buttons off.
SONJA, Your ble shawl is going to be so very pretty and dI love the little dress and booties. I vote for an accompanying hat. Your family is always in my prayers. Thank you for the link for the pattern. The village you showed us looked so quaint and wonderful.

TAMI, Hope you and CAREN are still having fun on your trips. CAREN, I am so glad the getaway has been good for you, You have had a lot of repairs and such to deal with in a short amount of time. Gets to you after a while.
KAYE JO, That is a cute little Drops design and knitted beautifully of coarse. You are so sweet to take care of the floors for your aunt. I love your humorous responses. They always lift me up. Have I missed something. Are you going to be a grandmother?
GWEN, The break ins have caused great concern for you. Even with the dogs there. There are heartless people out there who would shoot a dog in a second. It is sad world we live in when one cant feel safe in their own home. I am sure in Bens way of thinking, this is the last act of love he can give his Mom. To this day I can close my eyes and see how awful Mom looked the day she passed away. You give her a big hug and I love you from me. You are both blessed to have each other.
PAULA, You spoke of your border collie named Mac. My best pet was aa cat named Mac. I miss him every day.
NONI, I did not know there was a sibling day. Hope I remember next year so I can do something special for my sister. I am saddened to hear your brother has Alzhiemers. So glad though your SIL is supportive and that you are getting to spend time with him while his memory is good.
SAM, What is this about a tumble. Bailey is a hoot. Guess facebook is dull to our teenagers,
VASHARON, I am sorry you are among the many on here who have lost a child. I respect you for respecting your sons wishes and feel he too was showing you his love for the last time. There is never closer. One just learns to exist with the loss, but the good thing is we will see our loved ones again.
Peggy, Good to hear your autistic grandson has accomplished so much.
CATHY, The picture of Serena in the sharks mouth was frightening yet so cutE The expression on her face was priceless. She is such a little cutie
KATE, Looks like you and the girls had a great time in Amsterdam. Love the fit of your wooden shores.
ANGELAM, Good to here your trip to NYC was a winner. Gosh, I would just like to be able to go to KAP.
DARALENE, I am holding you close in my heart and my prayers. I am so sorry your brother has been hospitalized and that Mom has to have home care now.
MARILYN, Good news on getting the VA loan approved. Where will your new house be?
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Betty- you have worked so hard this week cleaning the house. Please do take care of yourself and your leg. ((Hugs))


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Language differences again, Liz....what is a 'power wagon'? Whatever it is I'm sorry she didn't have the good grace to let you know if she had changed her mind.


My "power wagon" is a self-propelled, motorized wheel barrow that tilts so that your load can slide out. It was something my DH couldn't live without but it did come in handy when we were building the fish pond and doing the rock garden.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I will, Mellie. I will pray every day that you do get to go to KAP. Would give anything if I could be there to meet you.

Julie, please forgive me. Thank you so very much for stepping up to the plate and opening for us and for all your hard work in keeping the summary for us and thanks to Kate for picture pages. This is such a help, ladies and we all know how much of your time this takes.

SAM, I will not be able to make it to Washington but I am counting the days until May 29th when the fiber fest will be here for three days.

MARY, I know how hard you work and know it can be stressful. I am so glad you were recognized for all the effort and time you put into this project and were given a small gift. You deserve it, sweet lady.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pacer - congratulations on getting recognition for your hard work. It's always nice to know that your efforts are appreciated.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie...Thanks for getting things started for the week. The weather here is going to be wonderful this weekend. I am working all weekend so I will enjoy it after work.
> 
> Kate...Your nappy cake gift looks awesome. I know it will be well received.
> 
> ...


That's wonderful, it's nice to have hard work acknowledged and appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Woo hoo I think I have made page 2. 5 hank you Julie for starting the ktp. The summary is awesome too. Sometimes you can't remember something that was posted earlier on in the week.
> 
> Yes I will be looking into the passport on Monday. :thumbup:
> 
> Been knitting today and have had to stop here and there to rest. But I have one sleeve done and the other cast on. Then the oh so fun task of sewing it together. :thumbdown:


Thank you, Mel! It has made a real difference since Margaret and Kate came up with the idea!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the update. Just west of us people were without power as well. Not sure what is going on. I live about 2 hours northwest of Sam.


I wonder what happened- and if it will make your news?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Thanks so much Julie, for starting us off for the next week. Going back to look at some things I didn't have time to read over well, etc.
> 
> Peggy


Thanks, Peggy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for great notes and starting this weeks KTP. Sometimes a woman just needs to do what a woman needs to do. Besides, Sam know you don't have a mean bone in your body. He always has our back. Time he learned we have his too.


 :thumbup: We do try to look out for our Sam!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I lost power around four o'clock - and posted as soon as it came on - did not realize Julie had already done so. thanks for doing that Julie - much appreciated.
> 
> look for a newbie by the name of Dorsey - she had posted on my copy of the ktp - I have since pm'd her and gave her this url so she could join us here.
> 
> I have pm'd admin and asked them to delete my copy of the 17 april ktp. hopefully they will do that sooner than later. so - all is good. --- sam


Glad it was just a power outage and not computer or health issues.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Friends,
> I have been so busy trying to clean the house this week but have kept up with postings. Monday I spent the hours cleaning our bathroom as well as sweeping the floor and washing towels and washcloths. Tuesday I cleaned the kitchen/den, swept and mopped the kitchen and pantry floor and washed a load of cleaning towels and rags. Wednesday I cleaned our bedroom, vacuumed the house, and did more washing. Thursday I cleaned the back two bedrooms and living room/dining room and washing. Today I ran two errands and did not think I was going to make it because of my leg and back. Now I am in bed resting (my granddaughter and I are watching cartoons while the others went to my grandsons ballgame. Tomorrow morning I have to iron a few things and we are going to Jackson to Jerrys catfish house with our SS class. Sunday, church. It has been a full week.
> MARGARET/SERENA, A belated happy birthday. Margaret the lavender socks are gorgeous. My but you do such intricate/complicated patterns.
> JOYCE,You sure do have a gorgeous view. I love the apple tree and blossoms.
> ...


 Thank you, it was fun, I'll have to make another one to put in my hope to be a granny one day, box. I'm not sure if I'm going to be soon or not, the dress was for the girl that does my hair, she's due in July, but Kerry had a doc appt yesterday because she though she might be, but the urine test came back negative, but it may just not have been long enough, so they told her to keep track and come back in in a month or so if no monthly appears. 
So I think on that note, I'll start knitting some grandbaby stuff just in case.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay!!! I read allll of last week and am on page 3 of this week, may miracles never cease. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is it near Sam- I would love to go there! However it is a little but too far to just pop in some time. Imagine going to a shop that sells so much sock yarn! I do rather like knitting socks and love sock yarn (just in case you hadn't worked that out for yourself!).


It's not too far out of the way on our drive from Illinois to where Sam is in Ohio and would be a fun side trip. I love making socks too---just not as good or quick at it as you are. I checked into a sock of the month kit club and so many of them over here are quite expensive. I'm hoping to find one a little more reasonably priced.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well it is approach 10:30pm and I am off to bed. Working 9:30am to 5:30pm. Then another 8 hours on Sunday. See you all tomorrow. Sleep well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I finally had to bite the bullet and get a new computer--I discovered that I can build my own for about 1/3 of what I paid about 8 years ago for the Mac desktop. Wireless keyboard and mouse are not Mac creations and will require getting used to on my part. I've been doing a lot of learning this evening and my eyes are getting tired. The screen is much shorter top to bottom and I may need to figure out how to adjust the font-size for comfort.

Talk to you all tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew didn't have any infections which we are thankful for. He grinds his teeth at night which was explained that it is not uncommon in autistic people. He had several cavities fixed in the past few weeks and is being fitted for a mouth guard to try to prevent further damage to his teeth. He only had the numbing shots, but it sounds like they didn't do one on the roof of the mouth which might be the reason he felt the drilling. Matthew doesn't communicate when something isn't right which is why the staff did not know that he was not completely numbed. He did tolerate it which amazes me. We go back Tuesday to get the guard to use during sleep. I will mention something to the staff at that time.


Perhaps next time they can use nitrous oxide gas as well as the numbing shots if he needs further cavity work done. He is most stoic for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I finally had to bite the bullet and get a new computer--I discovered that I can build my own for about 1/3 of what I paid about 8 years ago for the Mac desktop. Wireless keyboard and mouse are not Mac creations and will require getting used to on my part. I've been doing a lot of learning this evening and my eyes are getting tired. The screen is much shorter top to bottom and I may need to figure out how to adjust the font-size for comfort.
> 
> Talk to you all tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Joy


To change your font size, you can just hit the ctrl and minus keys at the same time, or go into settings and you can change it there too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Kathy and I were thinking that just maybe if anyone wanted to make the trip - an hour each way so depending on how long you spent it might be a possibility. I think they would be open that Saturday - will need to wait for confirmation from Kathy. but they do have LOTS of sock yarn. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, I'm so jealous of your going to the SimplySockYarn shop. Maybe we can swing over there on our way to or from KAP. Their hours open are a little strange though and we'd have to have them open up for us. Their sock yarn looks so yummy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and david could always vacation at the kap and then you could go - you really should think about it. --- sam



darowil said:


> Is it near Sam- I would love to go there! However it is a little but too far to just pop in some time. Imagine going to a shop that sells so much sock yarn! I do rather like knitting socks and love sock yarn (just in case you hadn't worked that out for yourself!).


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Marking my spot, still have a few pages from last week to read, thankfully not the half that I normally give up on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me too. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Glad it was just a power outage and not computer or health issues.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go to control panel - click on display - that should give you the opportunity to change your font size. however - that is on Microsoft- if you have a mac I am sure daralene could help you. where did you go to build your computer and how did you do it. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I finally had to bite the bullet and get a new computer--I discovered that I can build my own for about 1/3 of what I paid about 8 years ago for the Mac desktop. Wireless keyboard and mouse are not Mac creations and will require getting used to on my part. I've been doing a lot of learning this evening and my eyes are getting tired. The screen is much shorter top to bottom and I may need to figure out how to adjust the font-size for comfort.
> 
> Talk to you all tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

or hold down ctrl and move the wheel on your mouse. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> To change your font size, you can just hit the ctrl and minus keys at the same time, or go into settings and you can change it there too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I don't know how long it takes in Canada, but Bob just received his new passport and it took just a little under 4 weeks. He is going to be helping a friend drive a rental truck full of furniture and towing a trailer with a tractor on it to Alaska in May. They will be doing some driving in Canada and it was actually easier to get a U.S. passport than to get an "enhanced" NY drivers license which allows entry into Canada without a passport. Trust good old NY State to have more "red tape" than the Federal government!!
> 
> Anyway, hope you will be able to come to KAP!! Hugs, Paula


That will certainly be a long drive from New York to Alaska. He will be going near me I think. 
I think they say allow 3 months to get a passport here but if you have a Service Canada office nearby & go there with your application it speeds things up.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

As a former OB/Gyn nurse, the blood test is more reliable Kaye. Bet if she asked for one they would do it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

On the issue of my niece, and her funny turns (as we call them), so not happy with the attitude of brain specialists. As a result of having her father die while in the Army, all my nieces have a DVA gold card, which allows them access to private medical if needed. Well, apparently a number of brain specialists do not accept patients with DVA gold cards. However, her GP's staff have found one that will accept her on the Gold Card. So investigations will begins soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's not too far out of the way on our drive from Illinois to where Sam is in Ohio and would be a fun side trip. I love making socks too---just not as good or quick at it as you are. I checked into a sock of the month kit club and so many of them over here are quite expensive. I'm hoping to find one a little more reasonably priced.


If you like making socks, The yarn factory outlet has several kinds of yarn that seems very nice & is very inexpensive. I bought bags of 6 balls for $10 Cdn($8 US) & I think that will do 4 pair of socks. I think Gwen also bought some but don't know if she tried it yet.

http://www.yarnfactoryoutlet.com/e-tent?utm_source=responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=04-15-2015-etent


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> As a former OB/Gyn nurse, the blood test is more reliable Kaye. Bet if she asked for one they would do it.


Nowadays, the urine tests are so sensitive they will show 5 days before you miss your monthly particularly with a morning urine sample which is more concentrated.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, you have been really overdoing it again, I'm sure no dust bunny could ever survive in your house!
I'm afraid I cheat when I make Scalloped Potatoes., I slice potatoes into a 2 quart casserole dish. I mix a can of mushroom soup with a can of milk, some seasoning salt & pepper & bake at 350 for about 90 minutes. You can add onions if you like them but we don't eat many of them.

Pacer, great that your employers appreciate all your hard work.

Melody, hope the pain continues to improve & that you can get to KAP, some year I hope I get to go.

Julie, thanks for starting off the new week & for the summary. 

Sam, hope the power is back to normal.

I finally got the GKs to bed at 915, now that the days are getting so much longer they don't think it's bed time. They were out in the sandbox & had to be dragged in at 8:15.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

DM, not niece, was on Immodium for diarrhea and a natural supplement available over here specifically designed for IBS. Fortunately, once we identified what seems to be a main trigger, we are able to avoid it. DM does have Divaticulitus as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is the recipe for ohio. if you want the recipe from your state or if you want the recipes from all fifty states go here --- http://www.allfreecasserolerecipes.com/Editors-Picks/Recipe-Roundup-Representing-the-50-States

Buckeye Brownies

INGREDIENTS:

1 box mix brownies, prepared according to package directions
1 cup creamy peanut butter
1/2 cup softened butter
2-3 cups powdered sugar (start with 2, add more as needed)
1-2 tablespoons milk, as needed
1/2 cup heavy whipping cream
6 ounces semi-sweet chocolate chips

DIRECTIONS:

Prepare the brownies according to recipe or make brownies from a box mix. Allow brownies to cool completely.

In the bowl of a stand mixer, beat together the peanut butter, butter, and 2 cups of powdered sugar until well combined and smooth. Add more powdered sugar as needed to get the consistency you prefer. The mixture should be thick, but add a tablespoon or two of milk if needed, so that you are able to spread the mixture easily on the brownies.

Heat the cream in a small sauce pan over medium heat until it just begins to boil. Remove from heat and pour over the chocolate chips in a bowl. Whisk until the chocolate is melted.

Allow to cool for 10 minutes and then pour over the peanut butter and brownies. Smooth with a spatula and then place the brownies in the fridge to set for at least 1 hour.

Recipe source: adapted from bunsinmyoven.com
http://www.allfreecasserolerecipes.com/Editors-Picks/Recipe-Roundup-Representing-the-50-States


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Today, I received a wonderful surprise. The other two ladies and myself have been working on a special project for over a year now. We received a letter of thanks for our leadership skills used on this project and it was signed by some top level people in the company. We also received a gift card as a thanks for all the time and effort we have given to make this project a success.


Well done Mary!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> My "power wagon" is a self-propelled, motorized wheel barrow that tilts so that your load can slide out. It was something my DH couldn't live without but it did come in handy when we were building the fish pond and doing the rock garden.


Thanks Liz, I've never heard of that before,don't think we have them here.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Mel! It has made a real difference since Margaret and Kate came up with the idea!


All Margaret's idea!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's not too far out of the way on our drive from Illinois to where Sam is in Ohio and would be a fun side trip. I love making socks too---just not as good or quick at it as you are. I checked into a sock of the month kit club and so many of them over here are quite expensive. I'm hoping to find one a little more reasonably priced.


Yeah- mines not that cheap either, but as a present I can justify it I figure. Waiting for Aprils to come- meant to be an easy knit unlike the last one.MAybe when I get home Monday it will be here.
Tomorrow I am going away fro 24 hours with a long time friend. She wants some yarn, needles and pattern to knit a hat for her sopon to arrive grandson. SHe can knit but hasn't done so for a long time. Knitted the Darowil Bunny and figures she can move on from there. I think I mentioned the other day that she found herself surrounded by 2 knitters and it inspired her to do th ebunny.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> Buckeye Brownies
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> 
> ...


Sam, you are so wicked with the recipes you find.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you and david could always vacation at the kap and then you could go - you really should think about it. --- sam


I do think about it- but unfortunately David needs to think about it too! But I would love to get to KAP and the SSYC as well would an added bonus. I avoid going onto their site, especially withtthe $ as it is just can't justify it. But if I ever over that way I will sure be wanting to go there. Even better than Sock World in Hokitika (New Zealand).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> All Margaret's idea!


Orginally yes- but you came up with the photos, crafts etc. And I must say it was useful the week I missed!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you like making socks, The yarn factory outlet has several kinds of yarn that seems very nice & is very inexpensive. I bought bags of 6 balls for $10 Cdn($8 US) & I think that will do 4 pair of socks. I think Gwen also bought some but don't know if she tried it yet.
> 
> http://www.yarnfactoryoutlet.com/e-tent?utm_source=responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=04-15-2015-etent


I'll have to check them out...that's a good price, for sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yeah- mines not that cheap either, but as a present I can justify it I figure. Waiting for Aprils to come- meant to be an easy knit unlike the last one.MAybe when I get home Monday it will be here.
> Tomorrow I am going away fro 24 hours with a long time friend. She wants some yarn, needles and pattern to knit a hat for her sopon to arrive grandson. SHe can knit but hasn't done so for a long time. Knitted the Darowil Bunny and figures she can move on from there. I think I mentioned the other day that she found herself surrounded by 2 knitters and it inspired her to do th ebunny.


Knitting has enriched my life so much - I'll check into getting maybe 3 or 4 sets per year. Being surrounded by knitters isn't a bad thing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. Thanks Julie for getting us started while Sam had computer issues.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Knitting has enriched my life so much - I'll check into getting maybe 3 or 4 sets per year. Being surrounded by knitters isn't a bad thing.


My club yarn comes 6 times a year- every 2 months. Nice as every month sounds it is actually a lot to do if you want to use up the yarn and still do other knitting at the same time. My lady ships overseas but of course the postage adds up- but with the $ as it is it would be cheaper for you. SHe is full for the first half of the year I know but may have some more for the second half of the year. (that would be August, October, December).


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> you and david could always vacation at the kap and then you could go - you really should think about it. --- sam


Margaret, you should bring Feats in Socks over with you. (International Feats in Socks)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> go to control panel - click on display - that should give you the opportunity to change your font size. however - that is on Microsoft- if you have a mac I am sure daralene could help you. where did you go to build your computer and how did you do it. --- sam


I went to the nearest MicroCenter which is closer to Cleveland (actually Mayfield Heights) at the SOM Center shopping mall. In the Mac section I found Brandon Parker who sold us the first one about 8 years ago. Brandon is a very tall, young Black man, a very knowledgeable and friendly person.

I get email notices from the Center most every day and just happened to notice that they were holding an April is Mac sale month. The ''mini Mac'' if bought is actually the computer works for the thing. It was $100 off and the monitor, keyboard and mouse (both wireless), plus a 3-year protection plan also purchased. I'm trying to get used to the keyboard which is not a Mac product and feels quite different--not as smooth and a bit different in arrangement of the keys. The monitor is a good bit smaller than the previous one but I'll get used to it.

Oddly the monitor does not have a CD slot but the means to transfer from old computer is on a CD. Fortunately, Ben is tech savvy and was able to take care of it for me. Bless him!!

Not having a manual to look at while trying to find where everything is and how it works sometimes (well, often) creates the unexpected and then I must figure out how to get back the size or working labels or menus to correct whatever I just did. It could be a large learning curve, that's for sure.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

My niece just posted this picture of her Golden Retriever, Harvey, having a swim when the were up at Glencoe. I thought it was such a lovely picture and that you would like to see it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> My niece just posted this picture of her Golden Retriever, Harvey, having a swim when the were up at Glencoe. I thought it was such a lovely picture and that you would like to see it.


Beautiful!!! I know he enjoyed going for a "dip"!😃


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> My niece just posted this picture of her Golden Retriever, Harvey, having a swim when the were up at Glencoe. I thought it was such a lovely picture and that you would like to see it.


That is so beautiful Kate . I love visiting Scotland . Not keen on the midgies though . I think that's the correct spelling 😄

Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks Liz, I've never heard of that before,don't think we have them here.


It's an American product. My DH imported it from Vermont. It sure helped us when we were moving rocks for our fish pond.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> My niece just posted this picture of her Golden Retriever, Harvey, having a swim when the were up at Glencoe. I thought it was such a lovely picture and that you would like to see it.


What a beautiful picture. Harvey looks quite contented in the water.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:15 am and I am in the lunch room waiting to start. I was asked to be put on express. 12 items or less. Not sure working on the belt would work out to well. 

Off I go for now see you at lunch break. 

Grannypeg..I am not sure that would work as I don't drive and don't have a license. 

And Harvey you look marvelous.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You built your own!?! I'm impressed.......very well done Joy.


jheiens said:


> I finally had to bite the bullet and get a new computer--I discovered that I can build my own for about 1/3 of what I paid about 8 years ago for the Mac desktop. Wireless keyboard and mouse are not Mac creations and will require getting used to on my part. I've been doing a lot of learning this evening and my eyes are getting tired. The screen is much shorter top to bottom and I may need to figure out how to adjust the font-size for comfort.
> 
> Talk to you all tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did buy some but haven't tried it yet. Am using some of the DK yarn I got for an afghan though. Lovely yarn.


Bonnie7591 said:


> If you like making socks, The yarn factory outlet has several kinds of yarn that seems very nice & is very inexpensive. I bought bags of 6 balls for $10 Cdn($8 US) & I think that will do 4 pair of socks. I think Gwen also bought some but don't know if she tried it yet.
> 
> http://www.yarnfactoryoutlet.com/e-tent?utm_source=responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=04-15-2015-etent


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a handsome dog Harvey is. Love the way the clouds ar mirrored in the lake.


KateB said:


> My niece just posted this picture of her Golden Retriever, Harvey, having a swim when the were up at Glencoe. I thought it was such a lovely picture and that you would like to see it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> All Margaret's idea!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks Julie for getting us started while Sam had computer issues.


It was a nasty couple of hours! Trying to work out what was wrong- figured it had to be local to Ohio, and Sam reckoned when I finally got through on the phone that it had been fairly local to them. Then felt I had to make a decision as to what to do. Then Sam leaped in, and didn't read the postings while he was absent, so for a while there were two Tea Parties- and I was really feeling in the pooh! The whole time I had been sitting poised with the summary already copied to post. That is the sort of reason I have a phone that will work without power- but Sam's must need electricity!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That will certainly be a long drive from New York to Alaska. He will be going near me I think.
> I think they say allow 3 months to get a passport here but if you have a Service Canada office nearby & go there with your application it speeds things up.


Bonnie, I think they are planning 10 - 12 days for the drive. I'm not sure what route they are taking, I'll have to ask Bob to have his friend send us the route numbers. I looked and I think they might be going through Lloydminster (sp?) which I think is near you. I already told him that if thay go that way, he'll have to wave in your direction :-D :lol: . Hugs, Paula


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is so beautiful Kate . I love visiting Scotland . Not keen on the midgies though . I think that's the correct spelling 😄
> 
> Sonja


They are at their worst in July and August, but not too bad otherwise.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a beautiful picture. Harvey looks quite contented in the water.


He adores to swim, as do all goldies - ours would lie down in a puddle if there was nothing else! Their biggest problem is getting him *out* of the water! :lol:


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

A beautiful morning here in Virginia Beach, to be 75 this afternoon. Puppy and I had a lovely 45 minute walk, very little breeze, quite nice. All windows open and must get to work: pick a room, any room, pick a project/chore, any chore, you know how it goes. Wish I had the energy that Betty has had,know she feels great to have the house in order. I have been to the market so must be a domestic cook sometime today. Shall try to keep reading, in touch later on. Bye for now...VA Sharon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> He adores to swim, as do all goldies - ours would lie down in a puddle if there was nothing else! Their biggest problem is getting him *out* of the water! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:15 am and I am in the lunch room waiting to start. I was asked to be put on express. 12 items or less. Not sure working on the belt would work out to well.
> 
> Off I go for now see you at lunch break.
> 
> ...


In that case, a passport would probably be better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> As a former OB/Gyn nurse, the blood test is more reliable Kaye. Bet if she asked for one they would do it.


She may need to look into that. Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> On the issue of my niece, and her funny turns (as we call them), so not happy with the attitude of brain specialists. As a result of having her father die while in the Army, all my nieces have a DVA gold card, which allows them access to private medical if needed. Well, apparently a number of brain specialists do not accept patients with DVA gold cards. However, her GP's staff have found one that will accept her on the Gold Card. So investigations will begins soon.


Hope that the specialist is a good one and one that you all can work with easily.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yeah- mines not that cheap either, but as a present I can justify it I figure. Waiting for Aprils to come- meant to be an easy knit unlike the last one.MAybe when I get home Monday it will be here.
> Tomorrow I am going away fro 24 hours with a long time friend. She wants some yarn, needles and pattern to knit a hat for her sopon to arrive grandson. SHe can knit but hasn't done so for a long time. Knitted the Darowil Bunny and figures she can move on from there. I think I mentioned the other day that she found herself surrounded by 2 knitters and it inspired her to do th ebunny.


Have a great time away.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My niece just posted this picture of her Golden Retriever, Harvey, having a swim when the were up at Glencoe. I thought it was such a lovely picture and that you would like to see it.


Beautiful!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Thank you Julie for starting off the tea party today and for the updates of last weeks chatter.I use those every week. Sorry you and Sam had trouble getting together, but alls well that ends well.
Have been reading summaries and trying to sty current on everyones happenings, but alsa, hasn't worked out too well. We are getting ready to go back to Pa this upcoming week. Need to put our home up for sale there. First must clear out 30 soe years of stuff. Not looking forward to that job at all. The weather is much different there also so my RA will most likely act up. Hope we can get back to Florida by September. Florida will be our permnent address when we come back. Will land in Savannah Ga. first. Don't know if we are close to Gweenie or not.Takes us 4 days to drive as DH has a dialysis run in Savannah and DH doesn't drive anymore, so I do all the driving. Long trip. 

Sorry I missed so many birthdays, anniversaries and prayers for those in need. Wishing all that had celebratory occasions the very best and always keeping in my thoughts and prayers any who are in need.

Looking forward to meeting so many of you wonderful folks at the KAP this year. Probably won't be able to be back here until we are in Pa. Love to all. Purly


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a nasty couple of hours! Trying to work out what was wrong- figured it had to be local to Ohio, and Sam reckoned when I finally got through on the phone that it had been fairly local to them. Then felt I had to make a decision as to what to do. Then Sam leaped in, and didn't read the postings while he was absent, so for a while there were two Tea Parties- and I was really feeling in the pooh! The whole time I had been sitting poised with the summary already copied to post. That is the sort of reason I have a phone that will work without power- but Sam's must need electricity!


It all worked out...although I'm not sure we'll get Sam's recipes included in this version of the postings. I just have both threads running in my Watched Topics so can see postings in both. I'm of a mind that it's not tragic if the Tea Party is a little late; I was just worried that Sam may be in the Health Spa again and not able to communicate with us. Lost electricity seems a minor inconvenience compared to the other possibility.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Purly --- have a safe trip to PA. Talk to you after you get there. Sorry for the loss of a family friend...prayers and hugs.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> A beautiful morning here in Virginia Beach, to be 75 this afternoon. Puppy and I had a lovely 45 minute walk, very little breeze, quite nice. All windows open and must get to work: pick a room, any room, pick a project/chore, any chore, you know how it goes. Wish I had the energy that Betty has had,know she feels great to have the house in order. I have been to the market so must be a domestic cook sometime today. Shall try to keep reading, in touch later on. Bye for now...VA Sharon


It is a lovely morning, isn't it? I went out very early since it was so beautiful. I don't have a puppy to make me go out early but decided when the weather is nice to be out right after sunrise....so quiet and peaceful. Only one other resident sitting out to enjoy his smoke. So had a brief chat and continued on. I'll go out again later.
I did have the energy to do a few chores but just don't have the strength or endurance to do a lot. My daughter and share the work load since neither of us can do a lot.
Hope you have a pleasant day!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a nasty couple of hours! Trying to work out what was wrong- figured it had to be local to Ohio, and Sam reckoned when I finally got through on the phone that it had been fairly local to them. Then felt I had to make a decision as to what to do. Then Sam leaped in, and didn't read the postings while he was absent, so for a while there were two Tea Parties- and I was really feeling in the pooh! The whole time I had been sitting poised with the summary already copied to post. That is the sort of reason I have a phone that will work without power- but Sam's must need electricity!


Your instincts were right!! I'm glad you were on the spot to get us going. 
We're fortunate that we don't lose power often. Our lines are all underground so that helps. In the 10 years I've lived here, I think the power has only been off 3 times. Once for only 45 minutes. The other 2 during a swipe of hurricanes. But the longest was about 12 hours. Very fortunate!
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for getting us started Julie. I had just about caught up with last weeks tea party and was all ready to start on page one of the new one when my laptop started playing up. Or to be precise Google Chrome started playing up - I seem to get this problem every 6/8 weeks. Don't know why. Anyway it's taken me till now to get on and I'm caught up once more. Glad Sam's problem was only electrical and nothing else.
Lovely picture of Glencoe, Kate.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purly --- have a safe trip to PA. Talk to you after you get there. Sorry for the loss of a family friend...prayers and hugs.


I hope you have a safe trip too and that your RA doesn't plat up too much so that you are able to get every thing sorted and back to your Florida home
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Bonnie, I think they are planning 10 - 12 days for the drive. I'm not sure what route they are taking, I'll have to ask Bob to have his friend send us the route numbers. I looked and I think they might be going through Lloydminster (sp?) which I think is near you. I already told him that if thay go that way, he'll have to wave in your direction :-D :lol: . Hugs, Paula


I thought they would be going through Lloydminster, that's our nearest big center, 30,000, 60 miles from us. It is on highway 16 which is the major northwest route, the TransCanada, Highway 1 goes across the south of the province. At least by traveling northwest he will get to see that Saskatchewan is not all flat & we have some really pretty areas. It will be a long drive but nice if the weather is good. Will he fly home?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

angelam said:


> Thanks for getting us started Julie. I had just about caught up with last weeks tea party and was all ready to start on page one of the new one when my laptop started playing up. Or to be precise Google Chrome started playing up - I seem to get this problem every 6/8 weeks. Don't know why. Anyway it's taken me till now to get on and I'm caught up once more. Glad Sam's problem was only electrical and nothing else.
> Lovely picture of Glencoe, Kate.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Safe travels & don't work too hard when you get home.



pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Thank you Julie for starting off the tea party today and for the updates of last weeks chatter.I use those every week. Sorry you and Sam had trouble getting together, but alls well that ends well.
> Have been reading summaries and trying to sty current on everyones happenings, but alsa, hasn't worked out too well. We are getting ready to go back to Pa this upcoming week. Need to put our home up for sale there. First must clear out 30 soe years of stuff. Not looking forward to that job at all. The weather is much different there also so my RA will most likely act up. Hope we can get back to Florida by September. Florida will be our permnent address when we come back. Will land in Savannah Ga. first. Don't know if we are close to Gweenie or not.Takes us 4 days to drive as DH has a dialysis run in Savannah and DH doesn't drive anymore, so I do all the driving. Long trip.
> 
> Sorry I missed so many birthdays, anniversaries and prayers for those in need. Wishing all that had celebratory occasions the very best and always keeping in my thoughts and prayers any who are in need.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely picture kate - thanks for sharing. Harvey is a beautiful dog. --- sam



KateB said:


> My niece just posted this picture of her Golden Retriever, Harvey, having a swim when the were up at Glencoe. I thought it was such a lovely picture and that you would like to see it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures of NYC, Angela. I've only been once many years ago. My daughter and I flew up on a one day trip to see the Impressionist collection at the art museum. It was a couple of weeks before Christmas and it poured rain from the time we walked out of our door at home here in Virginia until we came back that night. Our flight home was delayed but we were at the airport so we knew we wouldn't miss our flight.
We spent the entire day at the museum except for a brief visit to Macy's dept. store. Even had lunch at the museum and dinner at Macy's!
A very wet day!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the photos...it's a great city.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

drive carefully pearl - looking forward to seeing you again this year at the kap. --- sam



pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Thank you Julie for starting off the tea party today and for the updates of last weeks chatter.I use those every week. Sorry you and Sam had trouble getting together, but alls well that ends well.
> Have been reading summaries and trying to sty current on everyones happenings, but alsa, hasn't worked out too well. We are getting ready to go back to Pa this upcoming week. Need to put our home up for sale there. First must clear out 30 soe years of stuff. Not looking forward to that job at all. The weather is much different there also so my RA will most likely act up. Hope we can get back to Florida by September. Florida will be our permnent address when we come back. Will land in Savannah Ga. first. Don't know if we are close to Gweenie or not.Takes us 4 days to drive as DH has a dialysis run in Savannah and DH doesn't drive anymore, so I do all the driving. Long trip.
> 
> Sorry I missed so many birthdays, anniversaries and prayers for those in need. Wishing all that had celebratory occasions the very best and always keeping in my thoughts and prayers any who are in need.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I had it ready so will use it here. --- sam

Knitting Tea Party 17 April 15

A beautiful day today  very sunny  warm if you were out of the wind. I had the door open all day because the place needed fresh air  and I was gone most of the day. Ohio Kathy stopped by and we went to a yarn shop in Fort Wayne that sells nothing but sock yarn. The place is probably half as big as Ellens fifth stitch. I wanted one of everything in all the colors available  but I contained myself  you would have been proud of me  I bought one skein of a moderately priced self striping (I think it is just one p  wouldnt two ps make it stripping and stripping off dirty clothes?). Anyhow  we had a great time there.

We went to Panera Bread for lunch  I have very good black bean soup  cant remember what Kathy had but it looked good. Then we sat and knit for several hours  I got a quick lesson on two and a time socks on two cables. I will definitely need one on one help with that one  I get the basic premise but will need lots of practice. Magic loop still challenges me.

I got about six rows done on Nehemiah Silass blanket  Im not quite half way  best speed up the knitting since Rachel could have the baby most any day now. How excited should I be about a great grandson that I will rarely see? He is the first great so I guess I should be excited.

I found these recipes and immediately thought of caren although there were others that thought the bacon jam was pretty good.

Candied Bacon By Elizabeth LaBau

Candied bacon may sound wrong, but it's oh so right! To make this easy recipe, all you need to do is coat bacon with a sugar and spice mixture and bake it until it's crispy. The resulting treat is simultaneously chewy and crunchy, sweet and salty, and completely addicting.

Yield: 1 lb candied bacon

Ingredients

1 lb sliced bacon
3/4 cup packed brown sugar
1 tsp cinnamon
Dash cayenne pepper (optional)

Preparation

Preheat your oven to 350 degrees F (176 C). Prepare a baking sheet by lining it with aluminum foil, and then place an oven-safe wire rack on top of the pan. Spray the rack liberally with nonstick cooking spray.

In a bowl, combine the brown sugar, the cinnamon, and the cayenne pepper (if using). Toss them together until the spices are well-distributed.

Take a strip of bacon and press it into the sugar mixture, then turn it over and coat the other side with sugar. Place it on the wire rack, and then repeat until all of the slices of bacon are covered with sugar on both sides.

If you have any remaining sugar, sprinkle it over the top of the bacon.

Bake the bacon in your preheated oven for 20-30 minutes. When it is done, it will be firm and crispy and dark along the edges.

Soon after you take it out of the oven, use a spatula to lift the bacon off the racksometimes the sugar and fat cause the bacon to stick, and if it's not removed when it is still warm, it's difficult to get off of the rack.

Let the bacon cool completely, and then enjoy! Candied bacon can be eaten on its own, crumbled to use as a salad topping, or enjoyed on top of other desserts like cakes or cupcakes.

Variation: After the bacon is candied and cool, you can dip the candied bacon in chocolate by following these instructions for Chocolate-Covered Bacon.

http://candy.about.com/od/sugarcandy/r/Candied-Bacon.htm

Chocolate Covered Bacon By Elizabeth LaBau

Sweet meets salty in this recipe for Chocolate-Covered Bacon. If you've never tried bacon and chocolate together, you might be surprised at how well rich, semi-sweet chocolate complements the smoky flavor of crispy bacon. I like to top mine with a few sprinkles of flaked sea salt, but you can use toasted nuts or any other toppings of your choice.

Yield: 12 pcs chocolate-covered bacon

Ingredients

12 strips good-quality bacon
1 lb chocolate or chocolate candy coating
Flaked sea salt, chopped nuts, or other toppings of your choice

Preparation

Prepare the bacon according to the package directions, either on the stovetop or in the oven. Make sure you cook the bacon until it is crispy.

Once the bacon is cooked, drain the fat and let it cool, then pat both sides with a paper towel of the bacon to remove any lingering fat on the surface.

Melt the chocolate in a double boiler or in the microwave. If you are using chocolate candy coating, simply melting it is fine. If you are using real chocolate, I recommend tempering it by following these directions, so that it remains shiny and hard at room temperature.

Holding a strip of bacon at the top, carefully dip most of it into the melted chocolate. I prefer to keep about an inch of bacon uncovered, so that is easier to eat (and easier for other people to identify what they are eating!) but you can always use a fork to dip the bacon completely in the chocolate if you want it entirely covered up. If you have trouble dipping the bacon, use a spoon to pour the melted chocolate over the bacon until both sides are covered to your liking.

Lay the chocolate-dipped bacon on a tray or plate covered with waxed paper. While the chocolate is still wet, sprinkle the top with flaked sea salt, chopped toasted nuts, or any other toppings you'd like. Repeat until all of the bacon is covered with chocolate.

Refrigerate the tray to set the chocolate, for about 15 minutes. Once set, let the bacon come to room temperature, and it's ready to eat! Store Chocolate-Dipped Bacon in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 3 days.

Variation: To add an extra flavor boost, candy your bacon first using these instructions for Candied Bacon, and then proceed to dip them in chocolate!

http://candy.about.com/od/otherchocolaterecipes/r/Chocolate-Covered-Bacon.htm

Bacon Caramels By Elizabeth LaBau

Despite what their name might suggest, Bacon Caramels actually have a subtle bacon taste, since the recipe does not call for any actual bacon in it. Rather, they are made with bacon fat instead of butter, so they have a slight undertone of a smoky, savory flavor. Of course, you can always top them with some crumbled bacon to boost the pork factor!

Since this recipe calls for bacon fat, it's a great way to use up some of the excess fat that can be left from other bacon recipes, like Chocolate-Covered Bacon or Bacon Caramel Corn.

Ingredients

1 cup heavy cream
5 tbsp bacon fat
1 tsp salt
1.5 cups granulated sugar
1/4 cup light corn syrup
1/4 cup water
Flaked sea salt or crumbled bacon, as toppings (optional)
Candy thermometer

Preparation

Prepare an 8x8 pan by lining it with aluminum foil and spraying the foil with nonstick cooking spray.

In a medium saucepan, combine the salt, granulated sugar, light corn syrup, and water. Make sure your pan leaves enough room for the mixture to approximately quadruple in size. Place the pan over medium-high heat and stir until the sugar dissolves.

Once the sugar dissolves, insert the candy thermometer and cook the mixture, without stirring, until it reaches 330 degrees F (165 C) on the candy thermometer. It should be a medium-amber color and fragrant when it is ready.

While you wait for the caramel to cook, combine the heavy cream and the bacon fat in a small saucepan and place it over medium heat until it just reaches a simmer. Once simmering, take it off the heat and set it aside for now.

When the sugar has caramelized and reached 330 on the thermometer, begin whisking it and slowly drizzle in the hot cream mixture. It will steam and splutter quite a bit, so be careful to avoid burns. Once all of the cream is incorporated, continue to cook the caramel, stirring frequently, until it reaches 255 degrees F (123 C) on the thermometer.

Pour the caramel into the prepared pan. Let it sit for a few minutes, then while it is still warm, sprinkle the top with flaked sea salt or crumbled bacon (or a combination of both), if you desire.

Let the caramel cool completely at room temperature, for at least 4 hours or overnight.

Once set, remove the caramel from the pan using the foil as handles. Peel the foil off the back. Use a large sharp knife to cut it into small squares. For easiest storage, wrap each individual caramel in waxed paper or parchment paper.

Store individually wrapped Bacon Caramels in an airtight container or bag at room temperature for up to two weeks.

http://candy.about.com/od/caramelrecipes/r/Bacon-Caramels.htm

Bacon Caramel Popcorn By Elizabeth LaBau

Bacon adds a whole new layer of flavor to traditional caramel corn in this recipe for Bacon Caramel Popcorn! Chunks of crispy, salty bacon are mixed with caramel corn and toasted pecans, and then everything is baked together until you have sweet, crunchy clusters. If you want to go really crazy, you can drizzle the whole thing with chocolate when you're finished.

Ingredients

6 slices bacon
5 cups popped popcorn (preferably plain)
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
4 tbsp butter
2 tbsp light corn syrup
1/4 tsp baking soda
1/3 cup toasted, chopped pecans
Candy thermometer

Preparation

Preheat your oven to 250 degrees F (121 C). Line a rimmed baking sheet with foil, and spray the foil with nonstick cooking spray.

Cook the bacon in a skillet until crispy, then drain off the fat and let it cool. Once cool, coarsely chop the bacon into half-inch pieces.

Place the bacon, popcorn, and chopped pecans into a large bowl and toss them together.

In a small saucepan, combine the brown sugar, butter, and corn syrup and stir them together over medium heat. Once the sugar and butter have melted, stop stirring and insert a candy thermometer.

Continue to cook the sugar until it reaches 238 degrees F (114 C) on the candy thermometer, which should only take 3-4 minutes.

Once at the proper temperature, remove the pan from the heat, add the baking soda, and stir vigorously. The sugar mixture will foam up, so be careful during this step.

Pour the foamy sugar over the popcorn mixture in the bowl and quickly stir everything together, making sure the popcorn, nuts, and bacon are coated with caramel.

Spread the popcorn out over the prepared baking sheet. Bake it for about 45 minutes, stirring every 15 minutes to distribute the caramel.

Once it is golden brown and crunchy, take the popcorn out of the oven and allow it to cool completely. Store Bacon Caramel Popcorn in an airtight container at room temperature for up to a week.

http://candy.about.com/od/sugarcandy/r/Bacon-Caramel-Popcorn.htm

Bacon Turtles Candy By Elizabeth LaBau

You might wonder how can you improve upon classic Turtles? Why, by adding bacon, of course! This twist on traditional turtles adds a strip of crispy bacon to the familiar combination of toasted pecans, chewy caramel, and rich chocolate. I like to finish these with a sprinkling of crunchy sea salt to emphasize the sweet-and-savory flavor combination.

You can easily make these with store-bought caramels, but if you want to go the homemade route, I recommend using this recipe for  Soft Caramels.

Yield: 24 Bacon Turtles

Ingredients

6 strips of bacon, cooked until crispy and cooled
96 toasted pecan halves (about 12 ounces)
1 pound soft caramels, either store-bought or homemade
12 ounces chopped semi-sweet chocolate
Flaked sea salt, optional

Preparation

Cover a baking sheet with a strip of aluminum foil, and spray the foil with nonstick cooking spray. Break the crispy bacon strips into four pieces, so that you have 24 small strips of bacon.

Arrange the toasted pecans in clusters of four pecans on the baking sheet, with each pecan pointing in a different direction like turtle legs.

If you are using store-bought caramels, unwrap them all. Place the caramels in a medium microwave-safe bowl. Microwave the caramels in 30-second intervals, stirring after every 30 seconds, until the caramels are melted and smooth. If your caramels are very firm, add a spoonful of milk or cream to make them a little softer.

Allow the caramel to cool slightly, and then drop a spoonful of caramel on top of each cluster of pecans.

Press a strip of bacon down on top of the caramel on each turtle cluster. Refrigerate the tray to set the caramel, for about 15 minutes.

Place the chopped chocolate in a microwave-safe bowl and microwave it in 30-second intervals until the chocolate is melted.

Pour a spoonful of melted chocolate on top of each turtle cluster, until most of the caramel is covered with chocolate.

While the chocolate is still wet, sprinkle a pinch of flaked sea salt on top of each turtle cluster. Refrigerate the tray to set the chocolate, for about 20 minutes.

Store Bacon Turtles in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to a week. For the best taste and texture, allow them to come to room temperature before serving.

http://candy.about.com/od/caramelrecipes/r/Bacon-Turtles-Candy.htm

Soft Caramels By Elizabeth LaBau

These soft caramels have a creamy, chewy texture that melts in your mouth and never sticks to your teeth. They are delicious on their own, dipped in chocolate, or used in other baked goods. For the best texture, allow the caramels to sit at room temperature overnight to fully set up.

Ingredients

2 cups heavy cream
1/2 cup sweetened condensed milk
2 cups light corn syrup
1/2 cup water
2 cups granulated sugar
1/2 cup (1 stick) softened butter, cut into small cubes

Preparation

Prepare a 9x9 pan by lining it with aluminum foil and spraying the foil with nonstick cooking spray.

Combine the cream and condensed milk in a small saucepan, and place the saucepan on a burner set to the lowest heat setting. You want the milk and cream to be warm, but do not allow it to boil.

In a medium-large saucepan combine the corn syrup, water, and granulated sugar over medium-high heat. Stir the candy until the sugar dissolves, then use a wet pastry brush to wash down the sides of the pan to prevent sugar crystals from forming and making the candy grainy.

Insert a candy thermometer and reduce the heat to medium. Allow the mixture to come to a boil and cook until the thermometer reads 250 degrees.

Add the softened butter chunks and the warm milk-cream mixture. The temperature should go down about 30 degrees.

Continue to cook the caramel, stirring constantly so that the bottom does not scorch. Cook it until the thermometer reads 244, and the caramel is a beautiful dark golden brown.

Remove the caramel from the heat and immediately pour it into the prepared pan. Do not scrape candy from the bottom of the saucepan. Allow the candy to sit overnight to set up and develop a smooth, silky texture.

When you are ready to cut the caramel, place a piece of waxed paper on the counter and lift the caramel from the pan using the foil as handles. Flip the top of the caramel onto the waxed paper and peel the foil layer from the bottom of the caramel.

Spray a large knife with nonstick cooking spray. Firmly cut into the caramels, creating 1 squares. Wipe the blade and re-spray as necessary.

Wrap the squares in waxed paper. The caramels will gradually spread and lose their square shape if not wrapped soon after cutting. Alternately, you can dip them in chocolate once they are cut.

Store the caramels at room temperature for up to two weeks

http://candy.about.com/od/caramelrecipes/r/soft_caramels.htm

Bacon Pralines By Elizabeth LaBau

This bacon pralines recipe puts a modern spin on a Southern favorite! In addition to the familiar toasted pecans, this version of pralines contains bits of crispy bacon, tangy buttermilk, and a hint of orange zest for an unusual, sweet-and-salty variation of a classic candy.

If you have never made pralines before, I recommend checking out this tutorial video showing how to make pralines (http://video.about.com/americanfood/How-to-Make-Pralines.htm), because it will help you to know when your candy is done being beaten and is ready to be scooped and formed.

Yield: About 2 dozen pralines

Ingredients

1 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup buttermilk
1 tbsp light corn syrup
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
4 tbsp (2 oz) butter, cubed
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 cup pecans, toasted and coarsely chopped
Zest of 1/2 orange
4 slices bacon
Candy thermometer

Preparation

Cover a baking sheet with a piece of waxed paper or foil. Cook the bacon in a skillet until crispy, then drain off the fat and let it cool. Once cool, coarsely chop the bacon into half-inch pieces.

In a medium saucepan, combine the sugar, brown sugar, buttermilk, corn syrup, baking soda, and salt. Place the saucepan over medium heat, and stir until the sugar dissolves. Insert the candy thermometer

Continue to cook the candy, stirring occasionally, until it reads 235 degrees F (112 C) on the thermometer. This will take about 20 minutes. Because of the reaction between the baking soda and the buttermilk, the candy will turn dark brown, but as long as you monitor the temperature carefully, it won't burn.

Once it reaches the proper temperature, remove the pan from the heat and add the remaining ingredients: the butter, vanilla extract, pecans, orange zest, and chopped bacon.

Stir the praline mixture with a wooden spoon. Gradually, over the course of about 5 minutes, it will go from being a thin, shiny liquid to a thicker opaque mixture. The trick with pralines is to stop stirring before they are fully set, otherwise you won't be able to scoop them nicely. So look for the candy to feel thicker and lose its shine, but don't wait for it to be thick like fudge.

Once it is thick and opaque, use a small spoon to drop scoops of praline mixture onto the foil-lined pan. Sometimes the praline hardens in the pan before all of the candies are scooped. If this happens, try adding a spoonful of very hot water and stir it into the pralines to loosen the candy, and then continue scooping.

After all of the pralines are formed, let them sit and harden at room temperature. Once set, they're ready to be served. Store Bacon Pralines in an airtight container at room temperature for up to a week.

http://candy.about.com/od/nutcandyrecipes/r/Bacon-Pralines.htm

Chocolate Bacon Bark By Elizabeth LaBau

Bacon and chocolate are a new trend in gourmet chocolate bars, and now you can recreate this unlikely pairing at home! Semi-sweet chocolate is studded with chunks of crispy bacon and cut into small squares to make Chocolate Bacon Bark. It is important that the bacon be fried until it is crispy, because the crispy texture greatly improves the taste and texture of the final candy--soggy strips of bacon are pretty unappealing!

Ingredients

12 ounces good-quality semi-sweet chocolate chips
7 large strips of bacon, fried until crispy

Preparation

Prepare a baking sheet by lining it with aluminum foil and set aside for now.

Place the chocolate in a microwave-safe bowl and microwave in one-minute increments until melted, stirring after every minute to prevent overheating.

While the chocolate is melting, chop the bacon strips into small bits. Set aside approximately one-third of the bacon to be used to top the bark.

Once the chocolate is melted and smooth, stir in the remaining two-thirds of the chopped bacon, and stir until the bacon bits are well-incorporated.

Pour the chocolate onto the prepared baking sheet, and with an offset spatula or a knife, spread it into a thin layer about 1/4 high. While the chocolate is still wet, sprinkle the top evenly with the reserved chopped bacon and press down gently to adhere it to the surface.

Refrigerate the bacon bark to set the chocolate, about 30 minutes. Once set, break it into small uneven pieces by hand, and serve immediately. Chocolate Bacon Bark can be stored in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to a week.

http://candy.about.com/od/otherchocolaterecipes/r/choc_bacon_bark.htm

I think I had more done than this but last night my computer was updated and of course this means a reboot  and of course all my word documents are lost until I replace them  which thank goodness is not too difficult since they do list the for me and all I need to do is click on them to put them back in the queue. However  sometimes things are lost or just parts are lost. Maybe I didnt have any more done. Regardless I will start from here and see what I can come up with.

Here is a vegetarian recipe that most everyone would enjoy  followed by somewhat alike recipes.

Spinach and Ricotta Vegetarian Meatballs by Nick

YIELD: Serves 4

Ingredients

1 Cup ricotta cheese
1 Cup Parmesan cheese, grated
1 Cup fresh spinach, chopped
1 1/2-2 Cups Italian breadcrumbs (plus some for rolling)
4 Eggs
1 Tablespoon fresh oregano
Salt and pepper
Olive oil

Sauce:

1 28 ounce can diced tomatoes
1 small onion, diced
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 Tablespoon fresh oregano
2 Tablespoons olive oil
2 Tablespoons balsamic vinegar
Pinch of salt and pepper
Pinch of red pepper flakes (opt.)
1 pound pasta (I like whole wheat spaghetti.)

Making the Meatballs

Because theres no meat in these guys, theres a ton of room for some other flavorful ingredients like a lot of spinach!

Shredded spinach.

To make the veggieballs, chop the spinach and oregano and stir it in with the cheeses.

If possible use a fine grater to grate the Parmesan so it kind of melts into the meatless meatballs.

Piles of cheese.

Mix this all together and then add your eggs and just enough bread crumbs to pull it together. About 1 1/2 Cups should be enough but if you have very large eggs you might need an extra 1/2 Cup.

Stir this all together but try to keep the mixture nice and light.

Future balls.

Next, take a heaping tablespoon of the mixture and roll it into a ball. Make sure it holds together, but try not to press it together too much. Then roll the ball in some extra breadcrumbs and add it to a baking sheet.

Shaped up.

Cooking the Meatless Meatballs

There are actually two ways to cook these guys: Baked or pan fried. I fried mine this time around but baking them is just fine also.

If you want to pan fry, just add about 3 tablespoons of oil to a large skillet and add the balls over medium heat. Cook and turn until all the balls are lightly browned all around.

Beauties.

If youre baking them, which is also delicious, then add all the balls to the baking sheet and drizzle on a bit of oil over each one.

You should end up with about 30 veggieballs.

A drizzle of oil is all you need.

Bake them at 375 degrees for 30-40 minutes, turning every 15 minutes or so.

They should be nice and golden brown when you pull them out!

The Baked Version

Making the Sauce

Its important to have a good sauce for these (meatless) balls. You can definitely use a jar sauce if you want but since you have to wait for them to cook anyway; you might as well make some good tomato sauce from scratch.

This recipe also happens to be my go-to tomato sauce if youre curious. It takes about 15 minutes to make and is really flavorful.

In a medium pot, add a good drizzle of oil and then all your diced onion over medium high heat. Cook for a few minutes, and then add the garlic followed by the diced tomatoes.

Then add the oregano, a pinch of salt and pepper, and a dash of balsamic vinegar. Let this simmer for about 20 minutes and as it gets thick, add a bit more water to keep it sauce. The tomatoes will break down a bit after a few minutes.

Taste it and adjust it to your liking.

When youre about ready to serve this dish, add the cooked veggieballs straight into the sauce, just like you would meatballs!

I was a bit worried that they would disintegrate in the sauce, but they held together just fine.

In the sauce pool.

Then serve the sauce and meatless meatballs over some pasta with maybe some chopped parsley and Parm cheese!

http://www.macheesmo.com/meatless-meatballs/

Fontina Cheese Artichoke and Alfredo Pizza

Vegetarian pizza need not be boring. Artichokes, onions and olives make this savory pie a true Italian feast! Dip a slice in Alfredo sauce for even more cheesy goodness.

Serves 6

Ingredients

1 tablespoon olive oil orcanola oil
1 medium red onion, thinly sliced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 12-inch Italian bread shell, such as Boboli brand
1 1/2 cups shredded fontina or Swiss cheese (6 ounces)
1/2 9 ounce package frozen artichoke hearts, thawed and cut up
1/2 cup pitted kalamata olives, halved or quartered
Coarse ground black pepper
Alfredo pasta sauce, warmed (optional)

Directions

Preheat oven to 450 degrees F. In a medium skillet heat oil over medium heat. Add onion and garlic to skillet; cook until onion is tender and golden brown, stirring occasionally

Place bread shell on a lightly greased baking sheet. Bake for 5 minutes. Sprinkle with 1/2 cup of the cheese. Top with artichokes, olives, and onion mixture. Sprinkle with the remaining 1 cup cheese. Sprinkle lightly with pepper.

Bake for 8 to 10 minutes or until heated through and cheese is melted. If desired, serve pizza with warm Alfredo sauce.
http://www.recipe.com/fontina-cheese-artichoke-and-alfredo-pizza

Baked Salmon with Spinach and Couscous

Makes 4 servings

Couscous is usually relegated to side dish status, but here its used as a bed for baking spinach and salmon for a nice one-dish meal.

Ingredients

1/2 cup(s) couscous, brown rice 
2 tablespoon lemon juice, fresh divided
1 teaspoon tarragon, dried (or oregano), crumbled
1/2 teaspoon salt 
2package(s) spinach, baby (5 ounces each)
1 fillet(s) fish, salmon fillet skinless (1 pound)
2 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1 tablespoon nuts, pine nuts toasted

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 400°F.

In a 9 × 13-inch baking dish, stir together the couscous, 1 1/3 cups boiling water, 1 tablespoon of the lemon juice, the tarragon, and salt. Top with the spinach and the salmon.

Cover with foil and bake until the salmon pulls apart in flakes but is still moist and the couscous is tender, about 12 minutes.

Lift the salmon out of the pan and place on a cutting board. Add the remaining 1 tablespoon lemon juice, the oil, and pine nuts to the couscous-spinach mixture and fluff with a fork.

Divide the couscous-spinach mixture among 4 plates. Cut the salmon into 4 pieces and place on top. Garnish with lemon slices, if desired.

Phase Switch: To make this Phase 1, omit the couscous and boiling water. In a 9 x 13-inch baking dish, toss the spinach with the lemon juice, tarragon, and salt. Top with the salmon and cook, uncovered, until the salmon is still moist and just cooked through, about 10 minutes

www.southbeachdiet.com/food-fitness/recipe-for-baked-salmon-with-spinach-and-couscous
Eggplant Parmesan Pizza Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 359, Saturated Fat: 3g, Sodium: 713mg, Dietary Fiber: 9g, Total Fat: 7g, Carbs: 59g, Cholesterol: 12mg, Protein: 16g 
Carb Choices: 3.5

Ingredients

1 small eggplant, (about 12 ounces) 
cornmeal, yellow, dry, for dusting 
3/4 cup(s) marinara sauce 
2 tablespoon basil, fresh, chopped 
1 clove(s) garlic, medium, minced 
3/4 cup(s) cheese, Parmigiano-Reggiano, thinly shaved 
3/4 cup(s) water, plus 2 tablespoons (lukewarm 105-115 F) 
1 package(s) active dry yeast, (2 1/4 teaspoons) 
1 teaspoon sugar 
1/2 teaspoon 1% milk 
1 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat 
1 cup(s) flour, bread, or all-purpose flour, plus additional flour for dusting 
2 tablespoon cornmeal, yellow, dry

Preparation

To Prepare Pizza:

Preheat grill to medium-high. (For charcoal grilling or an oven variation, see below.)

Cut eggplant into 1/2-inch thick rounds. Grill, turning once, until marked and softened, 4 to 6 minutes. Let cool slightly, then thinly slice into strips. Reduce heat to low.

Sprinkle cornmeal onto a pizza peel or large baking sheet. Roll out the dough (see Tip) and transfer it to the prepared peel or baking sheet, making sure the underside of the dough is completely coated with cornmeal.

Slide the crust onto the grill rack; close the lid. Cook until lightly browned, 3 to 4 minutes.

Using a large spatula, flip the crust. Spread marinara sauce on the crust, leaving a 1-inch border. Quickly top with the eggplant, basil and garlic. Lay the Parmigiano-Reggiano shavings on top.

Close the lid again and grill until the cheese has melted and the bottom of the crust has browned, about 8 minutes.

To Prepare Easy Whole-Wheat Pizza Dough:

Stir water, yeast, sugar and salt in a large bowl; let stand until the yeast has dissolved, about 5 minutes. Stir in whole-wheat flour, bread flour (or all-purpose flour) and cornmeal until the dough begins to come together.

Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured work surface. Knead until smooth and elastic, about 10 minutes. (Alternatively, mix the dough in a food processor. Process until it forms a ball, then process for 1 minute to knead.)

Place the dough in an oiled bowl and turn to coat. (To make individual pizzas, see Variation.) Cover with a clean kitchen towel and set aside in a warm, draft-free place until doubled in size, about 1 hour.

Variations: Pizza on a charcoal grill: Light 6 quarts (about 1 large chimney starter full) of charcoal and burn until the coals are mostly white, about 20 minutes. Spread the coals in an even layer. Place a grate over the coals. Let the coals burn until they are about medium-low. (Grill any toppings for the pizza while the coals are burning down.) To test the heat, hold your palm about 5 inches above the grill rack; if you can hold it there for about 8 seconds before you need to move it away, the fire is medium-low. Transfer the crust to the grill rack, cover the grill and cook the crust, checking once or twice, until lightly browned, 3 to 4 minutes. Flip the crust, quickly add the toppings, cover the grill and cook until the toppings are hot and the bottom of the crust has browned, 5 to 8 minutes. If your crust browns faster than your toppings are cooking, slide a baking sheet under the pizza to keep the crust from burning while the toppings finish.

Pizza in the oven: Place a pizza stone on the lowest rack; preheat oven to 450°F for at least 20 minutes. Roll out the dough and place on a cornmeal-dusted pizza peel or inverted baking sheet, using enough cornmeal so that the dough slides easily. Slide the dough onto the preheated stone and cook until the bottom begins to crisp, about 3 minutes. Remove the crust from the oven using a large spatula and place it uncooked-side down on the peel or baking sheet, making sure the underside of the crust is completely coated with cornmeal. Quickly add the toppings and slide the pizza back onto the stone. Continue baking until the toppings are hot and the bottom of the crust has browned, 12 to 15 minutes.

Individual variation: The dough can be turned into 4 or 6 personal-size pizzas. After kneading, divide the dough into 4 or 6 equal balls. Brush with oil and place 3 inches apart on a baking sheet. Cover and set aside until doubled in size, about 1 hour. Roll each portion into a 6-to-8-inch circle.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/eggplant-parmesan-pizza.aspx

Do vegetarians eat eggs? Yes or no  here is a recipe that I think sounds yummy any time of day.
Shredded Golden Beet Omelet

Yield - 2 omelets

INGREDIENTS

4 large eggs, scrambled
1 golden beet, grated
1/2 poblano pepper, slivered
2 teaspoons butter
4 ounces goat cheese
Salt and pepper
Hot sauce, optional
DIRECTIONS

Cut poblano in half and remove seeds. Slice into slivers. Peel golden beet and grate it using a box grater.

Whisk 2 eggs until fluffy.

In a small nonstick omelet pan, add 1 teaspoon of butter over medium heat. Once melted, add shredded beets and poblano and cook for 3-4 minutes until they start to soften. Season with salt and pepper. Remove half of the mixture for the second omelet.

Spread beet mixture out over the surface of the pan and pour in eggs. Swirl eggs around to cover the whole pan. As eggs cook, use a flexible spatula to push eggs gently to the center and allow uncooked egg to flow to the outer edges of the pan.

Cook omelet until eggs are mostly cooked. Optionally, you can cover the pan for 30-45 seconds to really set up the eggs on top. A thin film of uncooked eggs on the surface is okay though in my book. You don't need to flip the omelet at all.

When the egg is set to your liking, dot half of the pan with goat cheese. Use a heavy hand with it.

Once the goat cheese is on the eggs, carefully slide the omelet out of the pan and fold it over itself on your plate. The warmth from the eggs will gently melt the goat cheese.

Serve sprinkled with salt and pepper and a dash of hot sauce if you want. Repeat for second omelet.

www.macheesemo.com

With all of you starting your gardens it wont be long before you will be picking salad greens and other fresh items to make a garden salad. Here are some other ideas.

A Healthy Take On The Classic Cobb Salad by Katina Beniaris

Ingredients
1/4 cup Romaine lettuce
1/4 cup frisee
1/4 cup rocket lettuce
1/4 cup Boston lettuce
1 cup watercress leaves, discarded stems
1 cup steamed chicken breast meat, chopped
2 strips of cooked turkey bacon, chopped
1/2 large tomato, sliced
1 large hard-boiled eggs, chopped
1 ripe avocado, seeded and cubed

Dressing:
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
1/6 cup red wine vinegar
1 cup extra virgin olive oil
Salt and pepper to taste

Directions

Toss all greens in a large bowl. Set up the salads in layers. Top lettuce with chicken then continue with turkey bacon, tomato, eggs and avocado. Mix all dressing ingredients in a cup and pour over salad.

http://www.fitandfabliving.com/recipes/8717-classic-cobb-salad

Mayo-Free Potato Salad by Katie Lavelle

Ingredients:

9 diced red potatoes
2 diced dill pickles
2 diced celery stalks
2 diced green onions
3 tbs cilantro
1 tsp paprika
½ tsp pepper
½ C olive oil
½ C red wine vinegar
1 tbs Dijon mustard

Directions:

Place potatoes in large pot and cover with water.

Boil over high heat, then reduce, cover and simmer approximately 20 minutes.

Drain and chill potatoes in cool water.

Drain again, and cube potatoes.

Place potatoes in large bowl and toss with pickles, onions, celery, cilantro, paprika and pepper.

In separate bowl, whisk olive oil, vinegar and mustard.

Pour over potato mixture and toss to evenly coat potatoes.

http://www.fitandfabliving.com/recipes/8753-mayo-free-potato-salad

Greek Diner Salad

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Dairy
Contains Egg
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 202, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 585mg, Dietary Fiber: 7g, Total Fat: 4g, Carbs: 35g, Cholesterol: 3mg, Protein: 7g 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients

3 tablespoon yogurt, fat-free plain 
3 tablespoon mayonnaise, reduced-fat 
2 tablespoon lemon juice 
2 tablespoon mint, fresh, chopped 
1 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1 teaspoon honey 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 medium zucchini, finely diced 
1 large pepper(s), red, bell, finely diced 
1 bunch(es) radish(es), finely diced 
15 ounce(s) beans, garbanzo (chickpeas), rinsed 
4 large lettuce, Boston, leaves, for serving

Preparation

Whisk yogurt, mayonnaise, lemon juice, mint, garlic, honey and salt in a small bowl until creamy.

Toss zucchini, bell pepper, radishes and chickpeas in a large bowl. Pour the dressing over the vegetables; toss gently. To serve, spoon into lettuce leaves, using them as cups.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/greek-diner-salad.aspx

 Garbanzo Bean and Pepper Salad

makes 8 servings

Ingredients

1 (19 ounce) can garbanzo beans, drained and rinsed 
2 large red bell peppers, diced 
2 large yellow bell peppers, diced 
1 jalapeno pepper, diced 
1 large red onion, diced 
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley 
salt to taste 
ground black pepper to taste 
1 lime, juiced 
1 lemon, juiced 
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil

Directions

In a large bowl, mix the garbanzo beans, red bell peppers, yellow bell peppers, jalapeno pepper, red onion, and parsley. Season with salt and pepper.

In a small bowl, whisk together the lime juice, lemon juice, and olive oil. Drizzle over the salad, and toss to coat. Refrigerate salad at least 4 hours before serving.

Nutrition: Calories 183 kcal - Carbohydrates 25 g - Cholesterol 0 mg - Fat 8.1 g - Fiber 5.5 g - Protein 4.7 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Garbanzo-Bean-and-Pepper-Salad

Sweet Pepper Balsamic Bean Salad

makes 4 servings

Ingredients:

1 cup chopped yellow bell pepper 
1 (15 ounce) can kidney beans, drained and rinsed 
1 (7 ounce) jar roasted red peppers, drained 
12 cherry tomatoes, halved 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley 
3 tablespoons balsamic vinegar 
1 tablespoon vegetarian Worcestershire sauce 
1 teaspoon white sugar 
1 teaspoon dried basil 
1 teaspoon chopped garlic

Directions

In large bowl combine yellow pepper, beans, roasted red peppers and tomatoes.

In jar with tight-fitting lid combine parsley, vinegar, Worcestershire sauce, sugar, basil and garlic; shake well. Pour over vegetables; toss gently. Cover and let stand at room temperature for 30 minutes or refrigerate for 2 hours.

To serve, place leaves of lettuce on individual salad plates and top with bean mixture.

Nutrition: Calories 144 kcal - Carbohydrates 28.6 g - Cholesterol 0 mg - Fat 0.9 g - Fiber 8.9 g - Protein 7.7 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Sweet-Pepper-Balsamic-Bean-Salad

Red Bean Salad with Feta and Peppers

makes 4 servings

Ingredients

1 (15 ounce) can kidney beans 
1 red bell pepper, chopped 
2 cups chopped cabbage 
2 green onions 
1 cup crumbled feta cheese 
1/3 cup chopped fresh parsley 
1 clove garlic, minced 
2 tablespoons lemon juice 
1 tablespoon olive oil

Directions

Rinse kidney beans under cold water. Drain well.

In a large salad bowl, combine beans, red pepper, cabbage, onions, feta, parsley, garlic, lemon juice, and olive oil.

Cover and refrigerate for up to 3 days.

Nutrition: Calories 245 kcal - Carbohydrates 23.8 g - Cholesterol 33 mg - Fat 12 g - Fiber 8.6 g - Protein 12.2 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Red-Bean-Salad-with-Feta-and-Peppers

Orange Poppy Seed Dressing by Michelle Dominguez

Ingredients:

1/4 cup fresh orange juice
2 tbsp. sherry wine vinegar
1 tsp. minced orange zest
1 tsp. Non-fat Greek yogurt
1/8 tsp. dark poppy seed oil
1/4 tsp. poppy seeds

Directions:

In a small bowl, whisk together orange juice, sherry wine vinegar, orange zest, Greek yogurt, poppy seed oil and poppy seeds.

Transfer to a jar with a tight-fitting lid to chill until ready to use

http://www.fitandfabliving.com/recipes/recipe-tips/10485-orange-poppy-seed-dressing

Light Yogurt Ranch Dressing With Lemon by Michelle Dominguez

Ingredients:

1/2 cup Greek yogurt
3 tbsp. fresh lemon juice
2 tbsp. olive oil
1 green onion, thinly chopped or minced
1/2 clove garlic, minced
Salt and pepper, to taste

Directions:

Whisk together the ingredients for the dressing in a bowl.

Add salt and pepper to taste.

http://www.fitandfabliving.com/recipes/recipe-tips/10483-light-yogurt-ranch-dressing-with-lemon

Creamy Homemade Ranch Dressing by Michelle Dominguez

Ingredients:

1 cup Greek yogurt
1/2 clove garlic, minced
1/2 tbsp. chives, minced
1/2 tbsp. dill, minced
1 tbsp. parsley, minced
1/2 tsp. celery salt
1/2 tsp. lemon juice
salt and pepper to taste

Directions:

Combine all the ingredients in a large bowl.

Chill for two hours prior to serving.

http://www.fitandfabliving.com/recipes/recipe-tips/10479-creamy-homemade-ranch-dressing

French Vinaigrette by Michelle Dominguez

Ingredients:

1/4 cup olive oil
1/4 cup red wine vinegar
2 tbsp. water
2 tsp. minced shallots
1/2 tsp. Dijon mustard
freshly ground pepper to taste

Directions:

In a small bowl, whisk together all ingredients.

Transfer to a jar with a tight-fitting lid to chill until ready to use.

http://www.fitandfabliving.com/recipes/recipe-tips/10491-french-vinaigrette

Homemade Dill Dressing by Michelle Dominguez

Ingredients:

1/2 cup low-fat yogurt or soy yogurt
1/4 cup soy mayonnaise
1/2 tbsp. lemon juice or 1 1/2 Tbs. white wine vinegar
1 tsp. salt-free all-purpose seasoning
1/2 tsp. dried dill

Directions:

Combine all ingredients in a bowl with 1/4 cup of water.

Whisk together until smooth.

Transfer to a lidded bottle.

Keeps up to 1 week, refrigerated.

http://www.fitandfabliving.com/recipes/recipe-tips/10481-homemade-dill-dressing

Four-Grain Bread Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 118, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 183mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 2g, Carbs: 21g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 4g 
Exchanges: Starch: 1.5, Other Carb: 1.5 
Carb Choices: 1.5

Ingredients

1/3 cup(s) oats, rolled, quick cooking 
1/3 cup(s) barley, quick-cooking 
2 cup(s) flour, bread 
1/2 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat 
1 tablespoon flour, high-gluten 
1 package(s) active dry yeast 
1 1/4 cup(s) water, warm 
2 tablespoon sugar 
2 tablespoon oil, cooking 
1 1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/3 cup(s) cornmeal

Preparation

Preheat oven to 375°F. Spread rolled oats and barley in a shallow baking pan. Bake about 10 minutes or until light brown, stirring occasionally. Cool. Transfer oats and barley to a blender or food processor. Cover and blend or process until the mixture is the consistency of flour. Set aside.

In a large bowl, stir together 1 cup of the bread flour, the whole wheat flour, gluten flour, and yeast. Add the warm water, sugar, oil, and salt. Beat with an electric mixer on low to medium speed for 30 seconds, scraping side of bowl constantly. Beat on high speed for 3 minutes.

Using a wooden spoon, stir in cornmeal, oat mixture, and as much of the remaining bread flour as you can.

Turn out onto a lightly floured surface. Knead in enough of the remaining bread flour to make a moderately stiff dough that is smooth and elastic (6 to 8 minutes total). Shape dough into a ball. Place in a lightly greased bowl, turning once to grease surface of dough. Cover; let rise in a warm place until double in size (1 to 1 1/4 hours).

Punch down dough. Turn out onto a lightly floured surface. Cover; let rest for 10 minutes. Meanwhile, lightly grease an 8x4x2-inch loaf pan; set aside.

Shape dough into a loaf shape by patting or rolling. To shape dough by patting, gently pat and pinch dough into a loaf shape, tucking edges beneath. To shape dough by rolling, on a lightly floured surface, roll dough into a 12x8-inch rectangle. Roll up starting from a short side. Seal seams with fingertips as you roll.

Place shaped dough in prepared pan. Cover and let rise in a warm place until nearly double in size (about 30 minutes). Meanwhile, preheat oven to 375°F.

Bake about 40 minutes or until top is golden brown and bread sounds hollow when lightly tapped. Immediately remove from loaf pan. Cool on wire rack.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/fourgrain-bread

I thought this bread recipe was interesting  what do you think of the claims it makes?

Hunza Diet Bread Recipe By Chef Mommie

Ingredients

4 cups water
3 1⁄2-4 lbs of natural buckwheat groats or 3 1⁄2-4 lbs millet flour
1 1⁄2 cups canola oil
1 1⁄2 cups of natural unrefined sugar
16 ounces honey
16 ounces molasses
4 ounces soymilk powder (half cup)
1 teaspoon sea salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg
2 teaspoons baking powder (non aluminum)
apricot
raisins
chopped walnuts
almonds
sliced dates, to the above ingredients

DIRECTIONS

Mix all ingredients.

Grease and lightly flour cooking pan(s). Ideally use baking trays with about 1 inch high sides.

Pour batter in pan(s) half an inch thick over the base.

Bake at about 300°F (150°C) for 1 hour. After cooking, dry the bread in the oven for two (2) hours at a very low heat - 90°F (50°C). After it is cooled tip out and cut into approx 2x2 inch.

Suggestions to lose weight with HUNZA DIET BREAD:

There are many ways to do it. This is another benefit. It's flexible. Here are some typical plans. Each piece of bread is thinly spread with butter for a total of approximately 100 calories.

Plan A: Eat 1 piece every 5 hours of the 16 hours you're awake. That's 3 pieces which total 300 calories. This is the fastest way to lose weight I know of. It works faster than any high protein diet. Why? You have more energy and burn more calories. Second, the high fiber bread keeps your digestive system regular. Third, your body stays healthy. A healthy body means a properly functioning metabolic system.

Plan B: Really gorge yourself with the bread. Two pieces every four hours for a total of 8 pieces but only 800 calories. You'll feel full all day. In fact, I doubt many people could eat this much of the bread.

Plan C: Eat a piece in the morning for breakfast and a piece 3 hours before your dinner and you will eat a great deal less.

Plan D: Eat a piece of HUNZA DIET BREAD, 10 minutes before you eat your regular meal. When we do this we eat only a fraction, such as 1/4 of what we would normally eat. If we wait longer than 10 minutes we don't want to eat at all.

Plan E: Eat the bread at the end of meals that don't fill you up enough, such as low calorie meals. This is a perfect way to use the bread. You eat a low calorie meal, enjoy it, then eat a piece or two of bread to fill you up. Perfect! No suffering and no urge to snack.

Plan F: Alternate Plan A, B, C, D. We recommend an alternation of the plans, but some people who just want to get the weight off as soon as possible will use Plan A exclusively.

http://baking.food.com/recipe/diet-friendly-mocha-bread-pudding

Dukan Diet Bread

If you dont have wheat germ, you can change the oat bran and wheat bran quantities to 10 tbspn each.

Ingredients

8 tbspn oat bran 
8 tbspn wheat bran 
4 tbspn wheat germ 
10 tbspn skim milk powder 
1 tspn baking powder 
1 tspn salt 
2 pkts quick fast yeast (8g per packet) 
1 tbspn no fat plain yoghurt 
4 tbspn fromage frais or philidelphia extra light cheese 
3 eggs 
4 or 5 tbspn warm water

Method

Use 2 bowls. In the first bowl mix the yeast, water and philidelphia cream cheese and give a good whisk.

Mix all the other ingredients together in a larger bowl.

Add the yeast mixture to the other ingredients and whisk well.

Pour mixture into a loaf tin (I line mine with baking paper) and cook in a hot oven (200 degrees celcius) for 10 minutes. Reduce temperature to 180 degrees and cook for a further 20 minutes.

http://proteinweightlossdiet.net/dukan-bread

Atkins Cuisine Bread
Serves 23

Ingredients

2 cups and 1 tablespoon Atkins Cuisine All Purpose Baking Mix
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 packet (1g) of granular sugar substitute (sucralose)
1 1/8 cups cold water
3 tablespoons vegetable oil

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Blend all dry ingredients together in a large mixing bowl.

Add wet ingredients with a spoon or spatula and combine into a dough.

With a spatula, take the dough out of the bowl and place on a clean surface lightly coated with nonstick vegetable oil spray.

Coat hands with nonstick vegetable oil spray and gently shape the dough into a long roll shape.

Carefully place the dough into a bread pan coated with nonstick vegetable oil spray.

Bake at 350 degrees F for 60 minutes or until done.

Place on a wire rack and allow to completely cool before slicing.

Note: Recipe makes 23 slices, each slice is 1.5 net carbs.

NUTRITION: Per Serving: cal. (kcal) 57, Fat, total (g) 3, fiber (g) 2, pro. (g) 6, Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.recipe.com/atkins-cuisine-bread/

Gluten-Free Sandwich Bread Recipe

MAKES: 16 servings

Ingredients

1 tablespoon active dry yeast
2 tablespoons sugar
1 cup warm fat-free milk (110° to 115°)
2 eggs
3 tablespoons canola oil
1 teaspoon cider vinegar
2-1/2 cups gluten-free all-purpose baking flour
2-1/2 teaspoons xanthan gum
1 teaspoon unflavored gelatin

Directions

Grease a 9-in. x 5-in. loaf pan and sprinkle with gluten-free flour; set aside.

In a small bowl, dissolve yeast and sugar in warm milk.

In a stand mixer with a paddle attachment, combine the eggs, oil, vinegar and yeast mixture.

Gradually beat in the flour, xanthan gum, gelatin and salt. Beat on low speed for 1 minute. Beat on medium for 2 minutes. (Dough will be softer than yeast bread dough with gluten.)

Transfer to prepared pan. Smooth the top with a wet spatula. Cover and let rise in a warm place until dough reaches the top of pan, about 25 minutes.

Bake at 375° for 20 minutes; cover loosely with foil. Bake 10-15 minutes longer or until golden brown. Remove from pan to a wire rack to cool. Yield: 1 loaf (16 slices).

Editor's Note: Read all ingredient labels for possible gluten content prior to use. Ingredient formulas can change, and production facilities vary among brands. If youre concerned that your brand may contain gluten, contact the company.

Nutritional Facts: 1 slice equals 110 calories, 4 g fat (trace saturated fat), 27 mg cholesterol, 95 mg sodium, 17 g carbohydrate, 2 g fiber, 4 g protein. Diabetic Exchanges: 1 starch, 1/2 fat.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/gluten-free-sandwich-bread

Little Bites Gluten Free Banana Muffins by NICOLE HUNN

These mini muffins taste just like the packaged snack, so theyre perfect for tossing in that lunch box or for an after-school snack. Who says food isnt love?!

Yield: 24 mini muffins

Ingredients

1 large ripe banana (140 g)
2 tablespoons (1 fluid ounce) milk, at room temperature
2 tablespoons (28 g) unsalted butter, melted and cooled
2 teaspoons (9 g) neutral cooking oil
2 eggs (120 g, weighed out of shell) at room temperature, beaten
1 tablespoon (21 g) molasses
1 cup + 2 tablespoons (158 g) all purpose gluten free flour (I used Better Batter)
1/2 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
1/4 cup (36 g) cornstarch*
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/8 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 cup (100 g) granulated sugar

*If you are using a high-starch all purpose gluten free flour blend like Cup4Cup or my mock Cup4Cup, in place of cornstarch, use an equal amount of additional all purpose gluten free flour blend, by weight.

Directions

Preheat your oven to 350°F. Grease the wells of a standard 24-cup miniature muffin tin and set it aside.

In a blender or food processor, puree the banana with the milk until smooth. If possible, weigh your banana before blending it and add or subtract banana to ensure the proper weight (140 g). Add the butter, oil, eggs and molasses, and blend again until smooth. Set the wet ingredients aside.

In a large bowl, place the flour blend, xanthan gum, cornstarch, baking powder, baking soda, salt and sugar, and whisk to combine well. Create a well in the center of the dry ingredients and pour in the wet ingredients, scraping the inside of the blender or food processor to ensure you are including all of the wet ingredients. Stir to combine. The batter will be thick but smooth.

Divide the batter evenly among the prepared wells of the miniature muffin tin and smooth the batter in each well with wet fingers.

Place in the center of the preheated oven and bake until lightly golden brown around the edges and a toothpick inserted in the center of a muffin toward the center of the tin comes out with a few moist crumbs attached (about 12 minutes). Remove from the oven and allow to cool in the pan for 10 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.

Adapted from the Entenmanns Little Bites-Style Gluten Free Blueberry Muffins in Gluten Free Classic Snacks.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/little-bites-gluten-free-banana-muffins/

Gluten Free Gruyère and Chive Popovers by NICOLE HUNN

Yield: 6 popovers

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups (210 g) gluten free pastry flour (I recommend my Better Batter pastry flour hack, [/color=purple]my Better Batter dairy free pastry flour hack[/color], my mock Cup4Cup blend, or Cup4Cup itself)
1/2 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
1/8 teaspoon kosher salt
3 eggs (180 g, weighed out of shell) at room temperature, beaten
1 1/2 cups (12 fluid ounces) milk (not nonfat!)
2 tablespoons (28 g) unsalted butter
1 tablespoon fresh minced chives
6 ounces Gruyère cheese, grated
Directions

Preheat your oven to 400°F. Grease well a 6-cup popover pan (or a standard 12-cup muffin tin with very deep wells) with unsalted butter and set it aside.

In a medium-size bowl, place the flour blend, xanthan gum and salt, and whisk to combine well. Set the bowl aside.

In a large, heat-safe bowl, place the beaten eggs, and set the bowl near the stovetop.

In a small, heavy-bottom saucepan over medium heat, place the milk and butter. Whisk until the milk is just beginning to simmer and the butter has melted. Remove from the heat and drizzle the hot milk mixture into the large bowl of beaten eggs very slowly, whisking the eggs constantly. This will allow you to temper the eggs without scrambling them in the hot milk.

Add chopped chives to the flour mixture, and mix to combine.

Add all but about 1 tablespoon of the flour mixture to the egg and milk mixture, and whisk until smooth.

Place about 3/4 of the grated cheese in the bowl with the reserved 1 tablespoon of dry ingredients and toss to coat the cheese in the flour. Add the cheese and flour mixture to the batter, and whisk again until smooth. The batter should be thickly pourable.

Place the prepared popover pan in the hot oven for 3 minutes. Remove the hot pan from the oven and, working quickly, divide the popover batter evenly among the prepared wells of the popover pan (or muffin tin), and scatter the remaining 1/4 of the grated cheese evenly among the top of the batter in each well. Return the pan to the center of the oven and bake for 20 minutes at 400°F.

Reduce the heat in the oven to 300°F and continue to bake for 10 minutes of until the popovers are very puffed and golden. Remove from the oven and allow to cool in the pan for 5 minutes before removing from the pan and serving warm.

Adapted from the book Gluten-Free on a Shoestring: 125 Easy Recipes for Eating Well on the Cheap and Just A Taste.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-gruyere-and-chive-popovers

Better Batter Pastry Flour Hack: Mock Cup4Cup by NICOLE HUNN

Mock Cup4Cup Pastry Flour using Better Batter Gluten Free Flour

Heres how to do it.

Serves: 1

Ingredients

12	grams gluten-free nonfat dry milk
113 grams Better Batter Gluten-Free Flour
15 grams gluten-free cornstarch

Instructions

In a blender or food processor, grind the nonfat dry milk into a fine powder.

To make 1 cup of mock Cup4Cup gluten-free pastry flour, combine the finely ground nonfat dry milk, Better Batter and cornstarch in a large bowl and whisk to combine well. Store in an air-tight container until ready to use.

Can be halved or used in multiples (doubled, tripled, quadrupled, etc.) easily.

Notes: I can only be certain that this will work with Better Batter flour as a base, as I used its particular protein and starch constitution as a guide. As of the time of this post, Carnation Nonfat Dry Milk Powder is included in Nestles gluten-free products list. To ensure a gluten-free product, always check the label and the manufacturers website for current information.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/better-batter-pastry-flour-hack-mock-cup4cup/

Dairy-Free Gluten-Free Pastry Flour Hack by NICOLE HUNN

Dairy-Free Gluten-Free Pastry Flour Hack

Serves: 1

Mock Dairy-Free Cup4Cup Pastry Flour using Better Batter Gluten Free Flour

Ingredients

100 grams Better Batter Gluten-Free Flour

18 grams gluten-free almond flour

18 grams gluten-free cornstarch

Instructions

To make 1 cup of dairy-free mock Cup4Cup gluten-free pastry flour, combine the Better Batter, almond flour and cornstarch in a large bowl and whisk to combine well. Store in an air-tight container until ready to use.

Can be halved or used in multiples (doubled, tripled, quadrupled, etc.) easily.
Notes: I can only be certain that this will work with Better Batter flour as a base, as I used its particular protein and starch constitution as a guide. I have only used Barney Butter brand finely ground almond meal/flour in this recipe. I assume it would work with other almond flours, like Honeyville brand blanched almond flour, but I do not know as I have not tested it with them. Feel free to experiment!

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/dairy-free-gluten-free-pastry-flour-hack/

D.I.Y. All-Purpose Gluten-Free Flour: Mock Cup4Cup by Nicole @ Gluten-Free on a Shoestring.com

If youre inclined to blend your own flour, I think youre really going to love this blend, especially with superfine rice flours. Just follow the links, and whisk away

Serves: 4

Ingredients (note: all ingredients should be certified gluten free)
180 grams superfine white rice flour
145 grams cornstarch
85 grams tapioca starch/flour
80 grams superfine brown rice flour
60 grams nonfat dry milk
20 grams potato starch
10 grams xanthan gum

Instructions

In a blender or food processor, grind the nonfat dry milk into a fine powder.

Place all ingredients in a large bowl, and whisk to combine well

Store in an airtight container at room temperature until ready to use.

The recipe can be halved or used in multiples easily. Just be sure to whisk fully in a large enough container.

It makes a total of 580 grams, which is 20 grams more than 4 cups.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/d-i-y-all-purpose-gluten-free-flour-mock-cup4cup/

Cheesy Potato Pizzas by Sandi Gaertner

First, I made thin slices in the little potatoes:

Next, I used a teaspoon to drizzle in the marinara sauce. (I used Pomi Sauces Marinara.)

Next, I sliced organic mozzarella sticks on a diagonal so they would be just a little longer. I then inserted the cheese into each cut on the potato.

I sprinkled parmesean cheese on top and put these into my convection toaster oven at 375 degrees and baked for 20 minutes.

And the verdict.my daughter had seconds on this healthy snack! Success!!!
http://www.fearlessdining.com/2014/05/09/potato-pizzas/

have to have at least one dessert.

Rolo Stuffed Ritz Crackers adapted from One Ordinary Day

Ingredients 
Rolo Candies
Ritz Crackers

Directions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Place Ritz crackers on a cookie sheet face side down, and top each one with a Rolo candy.

Bake for 3-5 minutes to soften (but not fully melt) the Rolos, Remove from the oven and immediately top the Rolos with a second Ritz cracker. Cool completely before storing in an airtight container.

NOTE: There are about 55 Rolos candies per bag.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/rolo-stuffed-ritz-crackers

And something to do with the grandchildren when they come to visit.

Salt Dough Handprint Ornaments adapted from Once A Month Mom

Ingredients

1 cup flour
1/4 cup salt
7 tbsp water
Round cookie cutter large enough to go around the handprint
1 drinking straw
Craft paint
Ribbon

Directions

Preheat oven to 250°F.

Mix together flour, salt, and water. Knead for 10 minutes till smooth and no longer sticky. Add a little flour at a time, if necessary.

Roll out the dough to no more than 1/4-inch thick, then use the cookie cutter (or glass) to make rounds. Press a hand into dough. If youre doing this with really little ones, you may have to go back and make deeper impressions of their hands with your fingers or a kitchen utensilthe deeper the impression, the better your ornaments will turn out.

Use a straw to poke a hole in each ornament (this is where the ribbon will go later). Place on a baking sheet and bake for 1 1/2 to 2 hours or until ornaments have completely dried out.

Remove the tray from the oven, once they're cool enough to handle, place ornaments on a cooling rack and allow to cool before painting. Paint or decorate as you want. When the decorations have dried, thread ribbon through the hole. Hang on your tree.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/139963500891829963/

and that is going to be it for this week  hopefully not too long  I did try to shorten it a bit. Ill do better next week. --- Sam


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful views from the Empire State Building.
Great recipes too, Sam.
Don't know whether I want to eat or travel now!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just marking my spot so I can find myself tomorrow when I am back stateside.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wishing you a smooth flight. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Just marking my spot so I can find myself tomorrow when I am back stateside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Pearl!



pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Thank you Julie for starting off the tea party today and for the updates of last weeks chatter.I use those every week. Sorry you and Sam had trouble getting together, but alls well that ends well.
> Have been reading summaries and trying to sty current on everyones happenings, but alsa, hasn't worked out too well. We are getting ready to go back to Pa this upcoming week. Need to put our home up for sale there. First must clear out 30 soe years of stuff. Not looking forward to that job at all. The weather is much different there also so my RA will most likely act up. Hope we can get back to Florida by September. Florida will be our permnent address when we come back. Will land in Savannah Ga. first. Don't know if we are close to Gweenie or not.Takes us 4 days to drive as DH has a dialysis run in Savannah and DH doesn't drive anymore, so I do all the driving. Long trip.
> 
> Sorry I missed so many birthdays, anniversaries and prayers for those in need. Wishing all that had celebratory occasions the very best and always keeping in my thoughts and prayers any who are in need.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I just got a confirmation for admin that my posting for the ktp has been deleted - hope no one is too confused. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It all worked out...although I'm not sure we'll get Sam's recipes included in this version of the postings. I just have both threads running in my Watched Topics so can see postings in both. I'm of a mind that it's not tragic if the Tea Party is a little late; I was just worried that Sam may be in the Health Spa again and not able to communicate with us. Lost electricity seems a minor inconvenience compared to the other possibility.


people in Britain were starting to worry, because it was getting very late in the day, I think it was Saturday there before I posted. I was not especially worried about Sam this time because he had posted so recently before his power went out. However the Digest I received did not list the KTP at all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the pictures of NYC, Angela. I've only been once many years ago. My daughter and I flew up on a one day trip to see the Impressionist collection at the art museum. It was a couple of weeks before Christmas and it poured rain from the time we walked out of our door at home here in Virginia until we came back that night. Our flight home was delayed but we were at the airport so we knew we wouldn't miss our flight.
> We spent the entire day at the museum except for a brief visit to Macy's dept. store. Even had lunch at the museum and dinner at Macy's!
> A very wet day!!
> Junek


We were so lucky with the weather. As we were sitting on the plane at JFK waiting to start our journey home it started to rain! If it had been raining all the time we were there we wouldn't have been able to see half as much . If my original plans had worked out I would have been down in Chesapeake now, what fun that would have been! Ah well another time! I'm going to try and post a couple more pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Your instincts were right!! I'm glad you were on the spot to get us going.
> We're fortunate that we don't lose power often. Our lines are all underground so that helps. In the 10 years I've lived here, I think the power has only been off 3 times. Once for only 45 minutes. The other 2 during a swipe of hurricanes. But the longest was about 12 hours. Very fortunate!
> Junek


It is easy for me, because it is nine a.m., here when Sam starts us, for the bulk of the year, nearly eleven by the time I posted, I had no appointments until two. I would have felt easier had I been able to contact Margaret or Kate, but Kate was offline, and Margaret asleep. oh well Sam has said he will post the recipes next week, for those who are missing them. I really tried so hard to contact him- email PM telephone, all out because of the power outage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for getting us started Julie. I had just about caught up with last weeks tea party and was all ready to start on page one of the new one when my laptop started playing up. Or to be precise Google Chrome started playing up - I seem to get this problem every 6/8 weeks. Don't know why. Anyway it's taken me till now to get on and I'm caught up once more. Glad Sam's problem was only electrical and nothing else.
> Lovely picture of Glencoe, Kate.


Thank you Angela- I think it was (I hope it was) one of those once in a million situations- unlikely to happen again- don't want it to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Angela for those photos of New York! I would love to have time at the Guggenheim!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the pictures of NYC, Angela. I've only been once many years ago. My daughter and I flew up on a one day trip to see the Impressionist collection at the art museum. It was a couple of weeks before Christmas and it poured rain from the time we walked out of our door at home here in Virginia until we came back that night. Our flight home was delayed but we were at the airport so we knew we wouldn't miss our flight.
> We spent the entire day at the museum except for a brief visit to Macy's dept. store. Even had lunch at the museum and dinner at Macy's!
> A very wet day!!
> Junek


That must have been fantastic June, we only ever get small exhibitions being so far away, and for a long time we did not have a Gallery with the necessary controlled air conditions- we have one now- but it is in Wellington too far for a quick visit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

So glad Sam that you have got the recipes posted! and next week Kate will remind us which page they are on! If I forget to book mark it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I just got a confirmation for admin that my posting for the ktp has been deleted - hope no one is too confused. --- sam


I don't know if the KTP appeared in anyone's Digest- it is not in mine- and numbers are down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> We were so lucky with the weather. As we were sitting on the plane at JFK waiting to start our journey home it started to rain! If it had been raining all the time we were there we wouldn't have been able to see half as much . If my original plans had worked out I would have been down in Chesapeake now, what fun that would have been! Ah well another time! I'm going to try and post a couple more pictures.


Thank you Angela- it is good to be an armchair traveler sometimes! One gets the best of everyone's experience!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

and that is going to be it for this week  hopefully not too long  I did try to shorten it a bit. Ill do better next week. --- Sam[/quote]

Love the bean salads and dressings - I could live on them now it's getting warmer. I don't see that you need to try any harder Sam, you're doing pretty well as you are!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Beautiful views from the Empire State Building.
> Great recipes too, Sam.
> Don't know whether I want to eat or travel now!


Do both!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> and that is going to be it for this week  hopefully not too long  I did try to shorten it a bit. Ill do better next week. --- Sam


Love the bean salads and dressings - I could live on them now it's getting warmer. I don't see that you need to try any harder Sam, you're doing pretty well as you are![/quote]

I think Sam does the most amazing job, condensing all the information that comes through to him, and he works on it all week!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sam love all the salad recipes. Have saved a bunch of recipes to make when in Pa. Thanks for all your hard work fnding and posting them.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Hmmm. I haven't participated much recently but yesterday it was around 6 or 7 CST when I checked to see if Sam had posted. He had and there were absolutely pages of wonderful recipes many of which I want to try. There was only one other poster, which I thought was strange and now it has disappeared?!?! Hope his posting can be salvaged he put a lot of work into it. Greetings everyone and hope you are having a very nice spring day!

Added later: page 8 found it! thanks Lurker.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Hmmm. I haven't participated much recently but yesterday it was around 6 or 7 CST when I checked to see if Sam had posted. He had and there were absolutely pages of wonderful recipes many of which I want to try. There was only one other poster, which I thought was strange and now it has disappeared?!?! Hope his posting can be salvaged he put a lot of work into it. Greetings everyone and hope you are having a very nice spring day!


Sam's recipes are on Page 8


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really need to watch this - all you ever wanted to know about sriracha sauce. and absolutely watch the video at number five - a must see. --- sam

http://www.thrillist.com/eat/nation/14-things-you-didnt-know-about-sriracha-including-its-proper-pronunciation


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Julie - there is really no explanation necessary here - you did exactly what I would have done under similar conditions. I am glad you started it when you did - I had no idea how long we were to be without power.

the way it sounded most of defiance county was out of power - some will still out after ours came on. no idea what happened - maybe it will be in tomorrow's paper.

please don't worry Julie - "you done good!" --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is easy for me, because it is nine a.m., here when Sam starts us, for the bulk of the year, nearly eleven by the time I posted, I had no appointments until two. I would have felt easier had I been able to contact Margaret or Kate, but Kate was offline, and Margaret asleep. oh well Sam has said he will post the recipes next week, for those who are missing them. I really tried so hard to contact him- email PM telephone, all out because of the power outage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Julie - there is really no explanation necessary here - you did exactly what I would have done under similar conditions. I am glad you started it when you did - I had no idea how long we were to be without power.
> 
> the way it sounded most of defiance county was out of power - some will still out after ours came on. no idea what happened - maybe it will be in tomorrow's paper.
> 
> please don't worry Julie - "you done good!" --- sam


I was worried though when there were the two topics- and it is not that I was trying to usurp anything!
Thanks for reassuring me Sam! One really realises just how far flung we all are.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> wishing you a smooth flight. --- sam


My flight is at 11am. Tomorrow UK time so 6am your time. Another very long flight and long layover before arriving in Watertown at 10:30 pm.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> My flight is at 11am. Tomorrow UK time so 6am your time. Another very long flight and long layover before arriving in Watertown at 10:30 pm.


Safe journey Caren. Sorry our paths didn't cross. Hope you enjoyed your stay in the UK. Come back soon. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have safe journey home, Caren.

Sam, so glad you got the recipes in this posting. See how valuable your openings are to us!! There are quite a few of them that I'm looking to try. I hope everyone is recovered from the power outage. We've had a few here since we've lived here and one time, it was for over 3 days...TTL for portable generators.

A question for our regulars is whether they wait for Sam's posting in the previous week's Tea Party to the new one or if they wait for the Daily Digest to get in. Just curious.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought they would be going through Lloydminster, that's our nearest big center, 30,000, 60 miles from us. It is on highway 16 which is the major northwest route, the TransCanada, Highway 1 goes across the south of the province. At least by traveling northwest he will get to see that Saskatchewan is not all flat & we have some really pretty areas. It will be a long drive but nice if the weather is good. Will he fly home?


Yes, he's flying home on the 25th and then on the 28th we are going to Virginia for a weekend meeting of our Amateur Radio Bible study group. I might be doing more driving than usual on that trip - I think he'll be sick of driving by then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have safe journey home, Caren.
> 
> Sam, so glad you got the recipes in this posting. See how valuable your openings are to us!! There are quite a few of them that I'm looking to try. I hope everyone is recovered from the power outage. We've had a few here since we've lived here and one time, it was for over 3 days...TTL for portable generators.
> 
> A question for our regulars is whether they wait for Sam's posting in the previous week's Tea Party to the new one or if they wait for the Daily Digest to get in. Just curious.


Normally always wait for Sam's link. (on the last week's party)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> My flight is at 11am. Tomorrow UK time so 6am your time. Another very long flight and long layover before arriving in Watertown at 10:30 pm.


Have a safe trip home Caren hope you had a fantastic time while you were here 👋✈


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I regularly save a page of posts in my inbox before shutting down for the night. I also leave one there during the day when I am away. Then I just keep reading until I come to Sam's posting of the new thread. When I finish reading the end of last week's thread, I go over to the page Sam has posted the new link on, click on the ''watch'' tab and proceed to read. Usually go to the old thread and click to unlatch that one and don't receive any new posts there. If I do, I usually read them and then click to ''unlatch''.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I went and got my hair shaped up today (no pictures any time soon, sorry!) as it was growing out rather wild. Now I hope it will be able to grow out a bit without getting too unruly around the neck (I have inconvenient curls that go where they want despite what I do!).

My BFF is working on a project and needs some doll clothes, so I made a couple of tiny sweaters last night; they went very fast and having done the basic bit, I think I can experiment with variations, even dresses and skirts.

The purple top is underway again and this time I think I've figured out what I was doing wrong--we shall see how it goes.

Happy trails to Caren and all others who are traveling.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, enjoyed photos. I love the Guggenheim.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all's well that end's well. there should be only one ktp showing now. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I was worried though when there were the two topics- and it is not that I was trying to usurp anything!
> Thanks for reassuring me Sam! One really realises just how far flung we all are.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the compliments on receiving recognition at work. It was nice to be recognized for putting in the extra time and effort during this project which is still going on. I asked the lady if she enjoyed handing out our notes and origami boxes as well. She said she is not done with that yet. She is saving some to gift to our Ireland division which I think is pretty neat. It has been a great team effort from the beginning which doesn't always happen with these work projects. We were blessed with an awesome project manager and that has made a huge difference.

Kate...Thanks for sharing the picture of the dog in the water. It made my day. 

Angelam...Loved the pictures of your journey as well.

Caren...wishing you safe travels home and looking forward to seeing more pictures. You should check out Sam's recipe for meatless meatballs. That sounds contradictory. I would love to try the potato salad with mayo. 

Betty...Slow down just a bit. You are making me tired with all that work you have done this week. Rest your leg a bit. How are your socks coming along?

Paula...Tell Bob I will be praying for safe travels for him. What a beautiful drive for him to be taking.

Melody...Hope you are feeling better. I would love to meet you at KAP so praying that everything works out for you to come.

Thinking of each of you and praying for good health and wonderful knitting times.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, he's flying home on the 25th and then on the 28th we are going to Virginia for a weekend meeting of our Amateur Radio Bible study group. I might be doing more driving than usual on that trip - I think he'll be sick of driving by then.


I think he'll be very tired of driving --- have a great outing with your bible study group.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I watch for Sam's post in the tea party to know to go to the new tea party.


RookieRetiree said:


> Have safe journey home, Caren.
> 
> Sam, so glad you got the recipes in this posting. See how valuable your openings are to us!! There are quite a few of them that I'm looking to try. I hope everyone is recovered from the power outage. We've had a few here since we've lived here and one time, it was for over 3 days...TTL for portable generators.
> 
> A question for our regulars is whether they wait for Sam's posting in the previous week's Tea Party to the new one or if they wait for the Daily Digest to get in. Just curious.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending traveling mercies for Bob for his Alaska trip and also then to yu as you head to VA. Be safe both of you at both times!


Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, he's flying home on the 25th and then on the 28th we are going to Virginia for a weekend meeting of our Amateur Radio Bible study group. I might be doing more driving than usual on that trip - I think he'll be sick of driving by then.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Safe journey Caren. Sorry our paths didn't cross. Hope you enjoyed your stay in the UK. Come back soon. xx


Isn't it ironic that when Caren travels over here, you are in New York and I am in Amsterdam! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Garden update: Checked the bed where mostly seeds planted. I am so tickled; have kale, spinish, lettuce, and carrots all beginning to sprout tiny little plants. Yippee.....a salad in the making. Also planted for BIG pots today with garlic, tomatoe & brocoll, shallots, and okra. If everyting prouces welol who knows...I bring some to the KAP!!! You guys have no idea how happy I am about being able to play in the dirt again!

Caren have a good & safe flight home!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Garden update: Checked the bed where mostly seeds planted. I am so tickled; have kale, spinish, lettuce, and carrots all beginning to sprout tiny little plants. Yippee.....a salad in the making. Also planted for BIG pots today with garlic, tomatoe & brocoll, shallots, and okra. If everyting prouces welol who knows...I bring some to the KAP!!! You guys have no idea how happy I am about being able to play in the dirt again!
> 
> Caren have a good & safe flight home!


I hope you will have a successful planting this year. I love homegrown tomatoes. They taste so much better.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> We were so lucky with the weather. As we were sitting on the plane at JFK waiting to start our journey home it started to rain! If it had been raining all the time we were there we wouldn't have been able to see half as much . If my original plans had worked out I would have been down in Chesapeake now, what fun that would have been! Ah well another time! I'm going to try and post a couple more pictures.


Your pictures are great. I'm so glad the weather was beautiful for you as you had so far to travel. Our trip was a very short plane ride. This was back in the day when air travel was cheap. A round trip ticket was only $49. And a round trip ticket from the East Coast all the way across the U.S. was only $199. I'm glad I was physically able to fly when air fares were like that!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Angela- it is good to be an armchair traveler sometimes! One gets the best of everyone's experience!


Very true, Julie. I'm enjoying everyone's travels from my recliner!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That must have been fantastic June, we only ever get small exhibitions being so far away, and for a long time we did not have a Gallery with the necessary controlled air conditions- we have one now- but it is in Wellington too far for a quick visit!


It was lovely and the only reason I even considered going to NYC...not a place I had a desire to see and still don't.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My flight is at 11am. Tomorrow UK time so 6am your time. Another very long flight and long layover before arriving in Watertown at 10:30 pm.


Hope you have a safe trip home and good weather all the way.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on receiving recognition at work. It was nice to be recognized for putting in the extra time and effort during this project which is still going on. I asked the lady if she enjoyed handing out our notes and origami boxes as well. She said she is not done with that yet. She is saving some to gift to our Ireland division which I think is pretty neat. It has been a great team effort from the beginning which doesn't always happen with these work projects. We were blessed with an awesome project manager and that has made a huge difference.
> 
> Kate...Thanks for sharing the picture of the dog in the water. It made my day.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad your extra hours and dedication to your job was appreciated. We know it doesn't always happen. Congratulations!
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> My niece just posted this picture of her Golden Retriever, Harvey, having a swim when the were up at Glencoe. I thought it was such a lovely picture and that you would like to see it.


Got to love dogs in water.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting all the great pictures, Angela.

Gwen, have you tried any self watering planters? I took a class at a local greenhouse last year, easy to do & the one I tried seemed to do well. I had most of my pots done last year before the class s will do more this year

http://www.bing.com/search?q=self+watering+planters+how+to+make&form=APIPA1

The Greenhouse operator suggested using mineral tubs for cattle that are easily available & free, they are about 24 inches across & 2 ft deep, I think I will try more this year.

I have signed up for another class doing Hypertufta planters the middle of May for $40, I think it should be interesting.
Here's a link to show what it is, I had to look it up.
http://www.bing.com/search?q=hypertufa+planters&form=APIPA1

We dropped the GKs off at the other grandparents on our way to the funeral. It was a very nice celebration of my friends mothers life, she had a very hard life but was always so happy & a wonderful person.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Angela- it is good to be an armchair traveler sometimes! One gets the best of everyone's experience!


so agree with you Julie. Only way to see other parts of the world, so enjoy the sharing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here you go gwen - a sneak peak. --- sam

How to Make Hypertufa Planters

Would you like to give your garden a different look? Hypertufa, or tufa, plant pots have a coarsely textured, stone look. With their thick, porous texture, they are good quarters and backdrops for smaller plants, such as cacti, succulents, and alpine plants. These are versatile pots that you make yourself, so they can be any size you want. Does that tickle your green thumb? If so, read on.

Steps

1- Have your supplies ready, especially the pots or molds you will use.

2 - Mix the dry materials.

Mix three parts peat moss, three parts Perlite, and two parts Portland cement in a wheelbarrow, bucket, or other large container. Vermiculite can be used in place of perlite for a more workable hypertufa. Perlite resists water where vermiculite will absorb it. The vermiculite concrete will be harder than perlite concrete Measurements may be approximate.

Try to get all the lumps out of the peat moss for best texture.

Wear gloves and avoid breathing near the mixture.

You can use a shovel or trowel to stir.

3 - Gradually add water.

Gradually add water and stir the mixture, until you achieve a stiff, workable "mud pie" consistency. You should be able to form a ball of the mixture in your hand.

The right consistency.

4 Place some of the mixture in a plastic plant pot, bucket, or other form.

Whatever you use as the form should be much larger than the opening you want in the finished plant pot, because the walls will be quite thick.

Make sure the shape of the pot or form you use will allow you to remove the finished planter easily. It should have sloped sides with no undercuts.

5 - Press the mixture against the sides, forming thick walls.

Press the mixture against the sides of the form, leaving a thick wall with an opening for a plant. Make the walls 1-2 inches (2.5 to 5cm) thick. You will be able to see the shape of the finished plant pot as you complete it.

6 - Finished form, showing drainage hole.

Add a hole in the bottom for drainage. You can use your finger to form the hole.

7 - Allow the planter to dry thoroughly for about 7 days. To reach full strength the concrete will need 28 days total however the initial 7 days will provide an 75-80% strength

8 - Carefully de-mold the planter and add soil and plants.

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Hypertufa-Planters


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> all's well that end's well. there should be only one ktp showing now. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Very true, Julie. I'm enjoying everyone's travels from my recliner!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It was lovely and the only reason I even considered going to NYC...not a place I had a desire to see and still don't.
> Junek


Truth to tell, I don't like the idea at all of Manhattan and not being able to see the sun for the buildings!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> so agree with you Julie. Only way to see other parts of the world, so enjoy the sharing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> A question for our regulars is whether they wait for Sam's posting in the previous week's Tea Party to the new one or if they wait for the Daily Digest to get in. Just curious.


For me, because I am so busy at times, it is simpler to come in through the forum, so I go to the section we are in and find it at the top there.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:15pm here and I am just getting on now.

Pearl I don't envy you with having to go through so much stuff in your house in PA. Moving from Gregs house wa not a treat.His dad built it and we had to go through 45 yrs worth of stuff in the house, shop and barn. 

Angela what great photos you shared. Thanks for sharing NYC with us.

Did 8 1/2 hours today. My back is sore but not painful. Does that even make sense?

Finished the 2nd sleeve and have to sew it up and knit the collar/neck. Will post when finished.


I always look for Sams post.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p12 and off until later.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Found you guys, I had been so far behind and I went to the Tea Party and then checked the Kp site and as Julie said no mention of us so went back and found Julie. No harm all is well and we are all back together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Found you guys, I had been so far behind and I went to the Tea Party and then checked the Kp site and as Julie said no mention of us so went back and found Julie. No harm all is well and we are all back together.


So glad you found us!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. We have been enjoying a run of perfect autumn days - this morning has been more like summer with temps of 24 (about 75F I think), but it is becoming overcast now with rain predicted for the rest of the week, so we are enjoying the last of summer I think.

Big excitement for our week was attending our son's graduation. I did not think he would make it as he was planning on flying in from Vancouver the morning of graduation and going straight from the airport to uni for the ceremony. Instead what he did was leave Whistler the Sunday evening after he finished teaching his last class which meant he arrived in Sydney 24 hours before he had told us he was arriving. Quite a surprise to have him turn up on the doorstep a day before we were expecting him! Proud of him for graduating with a double degree while he held down a full time job as well. Who knows where the degree will take him as he is back at Macca's in his old job for a couple of months before he takes off for a European adventure for 3 months then back here for a while before he goes back to Whistler (or the States) to teach for the winter. Too many travel plans to be looking for a permanent job!

Tomorrow the new school term begins here so it will officially be my first day of retirement. I just know it is going to be a good feeling to know I don't have to get up early and sit through another day of professional development! 

Healing vibes to all who need them, and to everyone, take care and happy knitting!

Denise


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Great pics Denise. Way to go to your son on graduating. 
Kookaburra looks like he is enjoying the festivities. Will be nice you don't have to wake early and be at school. Knitting time. 

11pm here and I am off to bed. Have to start at 8:30 am. Night all take care. See you tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Denise, how proud you must be of your son. Congratulations on his graduating with double degrees.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Big excitement for our week was attending our son's graduation. I did not think he would make it as he was planning on flying in from Vancouver the morning of graduation and going straight from the airport to uni for the ceremony. Instead what he did was leave Whistler the Sunday evening after he finished teaching his last class which meant he arrived in Sydney 24 hours before he had told us he was arriving. Quite a surprise to have him turn up on the doorstep a day before we were expecting him! Proud of him for graduating with a double degree while he held down a full time job as well. Who knows where the degree will take him as he is back at Macca's in his old job for a couple of months before he takes off for a European adventure for 3 months then back here for a while before he goes back to Whistler (or the States) to teach for the winter. Too many travel plans to be looking for a permanent job!
> 
> Congratulations to your son - great pictures and congratulations to you on your retirement.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Great recipes Sam. You ever let us down. I can feel the pounds on the hips just from reading some of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Denise, how proud you must be of your son. Congratulations on his graduating with double degrees.


From me, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam, I just copied a heap of this weeks recipes into a Word Document- I think for me that is the best way- when you find something that adapts easily to New Zealand- Thank you very much- now I ned to go back and check last week's!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Great pics Denise. Way to go to your son on graduating.
> Kookaburra looks like he is enjoying the festivities. Will be nice you don't have to wake early and be at school. Knitting time.
> 
> 11pm here and I am off to bed. Have to start at 8:30 am. Night all take care. See you tomorrow.


Thanks Mel. The kookaburra had stolen a party pie, and cleverly ate the chicken filling and left the pastry. He was so used to people he just sat there and ate, ignoring people walking close by, and only flew away when the pie was finished.

Hope you have a good night's sleep and that the back pain does not cause you any more trouble. And wouldn't it be great if you can get to the KAP! Might see you there!

Sleep well.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Congratulations to your son - great pictures and congratulations to you on your retirement.


Thanks Grannypeg.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Denise, how proud you must be of your son. Congratulations on his graduating with double degrees.


Thanks Joy


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From me, too!


Thanks Julie. For a long time as he swapped from course to course, trying to decide what he really wanted to do, I wondered if he would ever finish his studies, but he really was determined to finish this course and actually completed his final exam for the last subject whilst working in Whistler.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like everyone is sleeping or is otherwise occupied, so I'll say goodbye for now, and check what I can cook for dinner tonight. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Haven't done the self watering planters and had nevr heard of the hypertufta before. Both sound interesting. Will bookmark both and read more.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for posting all the great pictures, Angela.
> 
> Gwen, have you tried any self watering planters? I took a class at a local greenhouse last year, easy to do & the one I tried seemed to do well. I had most of my pots done last year before the class s will do more this year
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad your extra hours and dedication to your job was appreciated. We know it doesn't always happen. Congratulations!
> Junek


Congratulations from me too Mary 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam! Maybe I will give this a try this summer. Too wet right now.


thewren said:


> here you go gwen - a sneak peak. --- sam
> 
> H
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Denise, how proud you must be of your son. Congratulations on his graduating with double degrees.


Congratulation to your son from me to Denise 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats to your son! Great pictures, too.



nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. We have been enjoying a run of perfect autumn days - this morning has been more like summer with temps of 24 (about 75F I think), but it is becoming overcast now with rain predicted for the rest of the week, so we are enjoying the last of summer I think.
> 
> Big excitement for our week was attending our son's graduation. I did not think he would make it as he was planning on flying in from Vancouver the morning of graduation and going straight from the airport to uni for the ceremony. Instead what he did was leave Whistler the Sunday evening after he finished teaching his last class which meant he arrived in Sydney 24 hours before he had told us he was arriving. Quite a surprise to have him turn up on the doorstep a day before we were expecting him! Proud of him for graduating with a double degree while he held down a full time job as well. Who knows where the degree will take him as he is back at Macca's in his old job for a couple of months before he takes off for a European adventure for 3 months then back here for a while before he goes back to Whistler (or the States) to teach for the winter. Too many travel plans to be looking for a permanent job!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have been sitting up waiting for DD to get home from a get together with friends after work. She had said she would let me know if she would be late. Apparently forgot so I texted her and she apologized and said they were playing board games at the one girlfriends apartment and would be home within the hour. Since it is now 2:30 a.m. I think I will go to bed. 
Take care everyone...TTYL.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Isn't it ironic that when Caren travels over here, you are in New York and I am in Amsterdam! :lol:


And it wasn't anything she said! :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> It was lovely and the only reason I even considered going to NYC...not a place I had a desire to see and still don't.
> Junek


Oh June - if someone said to me today "do you want to come back to New York next week", I'd be there in an instant. (Assuming I win the lottery this weekend of course)! I loved it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9:15pm here and I am just getting on now.
> 
> Angela what great photos you shared. Thanks for sharing NYC with us.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Glad to hear your back pain is easing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. We have been enjoying a run of perfect autumn days - this morning has been more like summer with temps of 24 (about 75F I think), but it is becoming overcast now with rain predicted for the rest of the week, so we are enjoying the last of summer I think.
> 
> Big excitement for our week was attending our son's graduation. I did not think he would make it as he was planning on flying in from Vancouver the morning of graduation and going straight from the airport to uni for the ceremony. Instead what he did was leave Whistler the Sunday evening after he finished teaching his last class which meant he arrived in Sydney 24 hours before he had told us he was arriving. Quite a surprise to have him turn up on the doorstep a day before we were expecting him! Proud of him for graduating with a double degree while he held down a full time job as well. Who knows where the degree will take him as he is back at Macca's in his old job for a couple of months before he takes off for a European adventure for 3 months then back here for a while before he goes back to Whistler (or the States) to teach for the winter. Too many travel plans to be looking for a permanent job!
> 
> ...


Congratulations to your son Denise, you have every reason to be proud. Thanks for posting some lovely pictures.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Nico - Congratulations to your son on his graduation, you must be very proud. And doesn't he look very like you!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just popping in while I am sorting through photos..... back soon


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> My niece just posted this picture of her Golden Retriever, Harvey, having a swim when the were up at Glencoe. I thought it was such a lovely picture and that you would like to see it.


 :thumbup: Very nice photo.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in while I am sorting through photos..... back soon


They are lovely pictures . I really like the black and white one and what a cute little outfit birthday girl has on . You both look as if you had a lovely day 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Congratulations to the Graduate. I hope he enjoys his travels.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Denise, Congratulations to your son, my he takes after Mum.

Sugar, cute outfit on GD. Looks like she enjoyed her cake. hope it comes out in the wash.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p14 and off to make school lunches. Time for peaceful days again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> p14 and off to make school lunches. Time for peaceful days again.


Thank goodness for that I bet you have a big smile on your face as they go out the door 😀


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks Mel. The kookaburra had stolen a party pie, and cleverly ate the chicken filling and left the pastry. He was so used to people he just sat there and ate, ignoring people walking close by, and only flew away when the pie was finished.
> 
> Hope you have a good night's sleep and that the back pain does not cause you any more trouble. And wouldn't it be great if you can get to the KAP! Might see you there!
> 
> Sleep well.


I am glad you are still looking at the idea of attending KAP- it would be really great to have a 'downunder' representative!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks Julie. For a long time as he swapped from course to course, trying to decide what he really wanted to do, I wondered if he would ever finish his studies, but he really was determined to finish this course and actually completed his final exam for the last subject whilst working in Whistler.


I had a long period of anxiety with Bronwen, after she graduated (with a double major- English and Classics) when all she could find was factory type work- thank goodness she has gone so well with her Library studies.
It is really heartening when your kids do well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nico - Congratulations to your son on his graduation, you must be very proud. And doesn't he look very like you!


That was my thought too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in while I am sorting through photos..... back soon


Can't have been too cold, was my first thought, seeing Serena's dress, then I saw the last photo- what did the weather do?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cathy- Serena is such a little doll. So happy she enjoyed her party. Big hugs and b day wished to Serena from her honorary Auntie in Canada.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Denise - congrats to your son. What a great celebration. Sure hope to see you at the KAP. 

Melody - hope your back is still recovering. Good luck today at work and hope you get some more rest when you get home. It would be wonderful if you could come to the KAP. Would you be driving or flying? Let us know if you need any help with the travel arrangements. We do our best to welcome and assist our world travelers. Same for you Nicho...good options would be to Chicago, Indianapolis, Detroit and maybe some others I've not mentioned.

SugarSugar - lovely birthday photos. Looks like the weather held out for you.

Angela - I've only been to NYC once and loved it. But, only as a tourist; I'm not sure I could live there. I have a nephew who went to art school there and is employed in contemporary art and he loves living there. I'd go back in a heartbeat also. 

Progress on the landscaping. We've chosen the contractor and now have to figure out how many of each shrub, tree, flowers we'll need. The contractor gets a wholesale discount so he'll be picking up the plants, etc. When it's all done, we'll have a new brick paveway from the garage to the front door with a front seating area. The old sidewalk will be torn out. I'll post some before and after photos when the time comes.

DH and I and his twin and wife (Linda) are headed to Nashville this weekend for the Stitches South Show. Linda and I have been to the Midwest Stitches Show and enjoyed it very much. Many of the teachers commented that the Nashville, TN show is their favorite so we opted to take a long weekend trip there and give the guys a vacation too. They'll explore the honky tonks while Linda and I take some classes from Nicky Epstein (I learned of her wonderful work from CashmerGma), JC Briar (also due to CashmereGma) and Betsy Hershberg (this will be our third beading class with her) and Anna Zilboorg. It's going to be a full four days of knitting and yarn and fellowship.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Denise - congrats to your son. What a great celebration. Sure hope to see you at the KAP.
> 
> Melody - hope your back is still recovering. Good luck today at work and hope you get some more rest when you get home. It would be wonderful if you could come to the KAP. Would you be driving or flying? Let us know if you need any help with the travel arrangements. We do our best to welcome and assist our world travelers. Same for you Nicho...good options would be to Chicago, Indianapolis, Detroit and maybe some others I've not mentioned.
> 
> ...


That all sounds like a fantastic weekend, Rookie!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely pictures . I really like the black and white one and what a cute little outfit birthday girl has on . You both look as if you had a lovely day
> Sonja


I love black and white photos too. That outfit I got online overseas for only $4.50 and free shipping. How cool was that. 

It was a good day. The weather was forecast for 16c and rain and hail ! :shock: But for one I was glad that was a bit wrong. It was only 16c but stayed fine and not windy. Very cold though. She only had that outfit on for a few minutes (just to do the cake). Oh and by the way she is WALKING!! Yay.  She got some cool presents and clothes also. 
There were a few other little ones here so that was really cute to see them together.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That all sounds like a fantastic weekend, Rookie!


It does, doesn't it---I'm very excited about it. Now, I have to get our pre-class homework done. One of the assignments is a swatch of beautiful nylon thread on 00 needles. I have the 4 squares done - just need to block them - they're for a joining class. And, another swatch for JC Briar's class on fixing mistakes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> We were so lucky with the weather. As we were sitting on the plane at JFK waiting to start our journey home it started to rain! If it had been raining all the time we were there we wouldn't have been able to see half as much . If my original plans had worked out I would have been down in Chesapeake now, what fun that would have been! Ah well another time! I'm going to try and post a couple more pictures.


Great photos, thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have safe journey home, Caren.
> 
> Sam, so glad you got the recipes in this posting. See how valuable your openings are to us!! There are quite a few of them that I'm looking to try. I hope everyone is recovered from the power outage. We've had a few here since we've lived here and one time, it was for over 3 days...TTL for portable generators.
> 
> A question for our regulars is whether they wait for Sam's posting in the previous week's Tea Party to the new one or if they wait for the Daily Digest to get in. Just curious.


I usually use Sams posting or sometimes find us by using the Swaps, cals etc section and find it easy. I dont use the daily digest much.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. We have been enjoying a run of perfect autumn days - this morning has been more like summer with temps of 24 (about 75F I think), but it is becoming overcast now with rain predicted for the rest of the week, so we are enjoying the last of summer I think.
> 
> Big excitement for our week was attending our son's graduation. I did not think he would make it as he was planning on flying in from Vancouver the morning of graduation and going straight from the airport to uni for the ceremony. Instead what he did was leave Whistler the Sunday evening after he finished teaching his last class which meant he arrived in Sydney 24 hours before he had told us he was arriving. Quite a surprise to have him turn up on the doorstep a day before we were expecting him! Proud of him for graduating with a double degree while he held down a full time job as well. Who knows where the degree will take him as he is back at Macca's in his old job for a couple of months before he takes off for a European adventure for 3 months then back here for a while before he goes back to Whistler (or the States) to teach for the winter. Too many travel plans to be looking for a permanent job!
> 
> ...


Well done to you DS. Great photos and how cool having the kookaburra so close.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in while I am sorting through photos..... back soon


Lovely pictures of Serena, I hope she enjoyed her birthday party.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Denise - congrats to your son. What a great celebration. Sure hope to see you at the KAP.
> 
> Melody - hope your back is still recovering. Good luck today at work and hope you get some more rest when you get home. It would be wonderful if you could come to the KAP. Would you be driving or flying? Let us know if you need any help with the travel arrangements. We do our best to welcome and assist our world travelers. Same for you Nicho...good options would be to Chicago, Indianapolis, Detroit and maybe some others I've not mentioned.
> 
> ...


Oohhhh I'm so jealous I wish someone would come and redo all my driveway and the front seating sounds lovely and some new planting yes I really want that 
What?????Did you think I was jealous of the long week end of knitting , yarn, ( lots of it)classes , Nicky Epstein( love her books ) and fellowship well you would be right I'm doubly jealous . I'm so jealous I look like this🐸
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I love black and white photos too. That outfit I got online overseas for only $4.50 and free shipping. How cool was that.
> 
> It was a good day. The weather was forecast for 16c and rain and hail ! :shock: But for one I was glad that was a bit wrong. It was only 16c but stayed fine and not windy. Very cold though. She only had that outfit on for a few minutes (just to do the cake). Oh and by the way she is WALKING!! Yay.  She got some cool presents and clothes also.
> There were a few other little ones here so that was really cute to see them together.


Clever Serena walking all by herself what a clever girl . You will have to have eyes everywhere now . It's surprising how quick they can move once they get the hang of it 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:15pm here and I am just getting on now.
> 
> Pearl I don't envy you with having to go through so much stuff in your house in PA. Moving from Gregs house wa not a treat.His dad built it and we had to go through 45 yrs worth of stuff in the house, shop and barn.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're much better. I understand the soreness but not hurting...makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. We have been enjoying a run of perfect autumn days - this morning has been more like summer with temps of 24 (about 75F I think), but it is becoming overcast now with rain predicted for the rest of the week, so we are enjoying the last of summer I think.
> 
> Big excitement for our week was attending our son's graduation. I did not think he would make it as he was planning on flying in from Vancouver the morning of graduation and going straight from the airport to uni for the ceremony. Instead what he did was leave Whistler the Sunday evening after he finished teaching his last class which meant he arrived in Sydney 24 hours before he had told us he was arriving. Quite a surprise to have him turn up on the doorstep a day before we were expecting him! Proud of him for graduating with a double degree while he held down a full time job as well. Who knows where the degree will take him as he is back at Macca's in his old job for a couple of months before he takes off for a European adventure for 3 months then back here for a while before he goes back to Whistler (or the States) to teach for the winter. Too many travel plans to be looking for a permanent job!
> 
> ...


Congratulations to your son. Quite an accomplishment! I know you're beyond proud of him!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh June - if someone said to me today "do you want to come back to New York next week", I'd be there in an instant. (Assuming I win the lottery this weekend of course)! I loved it!


Our differences are what makes each of us so special. I'm delighted you had such a great experience.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in while I am sorting through photos..... back soon


Looks like a great party!!..I'm glad the weather cooperated.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Oopsie!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Denise - congrats to your son. What a great celebration. Sure hope to see you at the KAP.
> 
> Melody - hope your back is still recovering. Good luck today at work and hope you get some more rest when you get home. It would be wonderful if you could come to the KAP. Would you be driving or flying? Let us know if you need any help with the travel arrangements. We do our best to welcome and assist our world travelers. Same for you Nicho...good options would be to Chicago, Indianapolis, Detroit and maybe some others I've not mentioned.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful weekend you have planned. I hope the weather is good and you have a great time


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I usually use Sams posting or sometimes find us by using the Swaps, cals etc section and find it easy. I dont use the daily digest much.


I go to my posts so I'll know where I left.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, what a wonderful weekend you have planned. Enjoy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I love black and white photos too. That outfit I got online overseas for only $4.50 and free shipping. How cool was that.
> 
> It was a good day. The weather was forecast for 16c and rain and hail ! :shock: But for one I was glad that was a bit wrong. It was only 16c but stayed fine and not windy. Very cold though. She only had that outfit on for a few minutes (just to do the cake). Oh and by the way she is WALKING!! Yay.  She got some cool presents and clothes also.
> There were a few other little ones here so that was really cute to see them together.


I am so glad it was better than the forecast for her!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It does, doesn't it---I'm very excited about it. Now, I have to get our pre-class homework done. One of the assignments is a swatch of beautiful nylon thread on 00 needles. I have the 4 squares done - just need to block them - they're for a joining class. And, another swatch for JC Briar's class on fixing mistakes.


And we will all be hanging in there for your thoughts when you get home!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great birthday pictures Cathy. Serena is such a pretty little girl. I love the black and white photo. Some of my favoritee of my firy DD are black & white.


sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in while I am sorting through photos..... back soon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are going to have so much fun! I'm envious! Hope you have good weather for your travels and lost of good eats too.


RookieRetiree said:


> Denise - congrats to your son. What a great celebration. Sure hope to see you at the KAP.
> 
> Melody - hope your back is still recovering. Good luck today at work and hope you get some more rest when you get home. It would be wonderful if you could come to the KAP. Would you be driving or flying? Let us know if you need any help with the travel arrangements. We do our best to welcome and assist our world travelers. Same for you Nicho...good options would be to Chicago, Indianapolis, Detroit and maybe some others I've not mentioned.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Denise, congratulations to your son. What is his double m ajar in? Maybe you have told us before but if so, I've forgotten. Great pictures, he certainly looks like you.

Cathy, lovely photos ofmSerena, what a little doll.

Rookie, sounds like you have a great vacation planned, that would br so much fun although I would also like to see the sights there but I think you have mentioned being there before? Look forward to photos of your landscaping. I was cleaning the other day & came across a Brecksbulbs gardening catalogue I'd forgotten about, got looking at it & ended up ordering some different lilies than I have & a couple of perennial geraniums, not sure if they will really survive here but the book says they should. I always tell DH I don't drink or smoke so I can garden & craft,lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yay for walking! Another milestone! Soon it will be running....get ready Australia Serena is on the move!


sugarsugar said:


> I love black and white photos too. That outfit I got online overseas for only $4.50 and free shipping. How cool was that.
> 
> It was a good day. The weather was forecast for 16c and rain and hail ! :shock: But for one I was glad that was a bit wrong. It was only 16c but stayed fine and not windy. Very cold though. She only had that outfit on for a few minutes (just to do the cake). Oh and by the way she is WALKING!! Yay.  She got some cool presents and clothes also.
> There were a few other little ones here so that was really cute to see them together.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I finally finished the pattern I was changing from soakers to a romper suit . I quite like how the pattern turned out for a first try . Will know next time to use different needles for bib and I learned 2new things how to attach icord and with Julie's encouragement duplicate stitch


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finally finished the pattern I was changing from soakers to a romper suit . I quite like how the pattern turned out for a first try . Will know next time to use different needles for bib and I learned 2new things how to attach icord and with Julie's encouragement duplicate stitch


Sonja - that is adorable and well done on learning those two things!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finally finished the pattern I was changing from soakers to a romper suit . I quite like how the pattern turned out for a first try . Will know next time to use different needles for bib and I learned 2new things how to attach icord and with Julie's encouragement duplicate stitch


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Another excellent piece!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

To anyone who was concerned about *Kathleendoris* (Chris) she is well- just been busy with her new exercise regime- getting out into the garden and occasionally going walking- Knitting and reading, and had not realised how long it was since she had been on the Tea Party.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the soaker/romper. Nice job.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Congratulations Nicho to your son and especially for him to surprise you with an extra day of visiting. Wishing him well in a search for an ideal job for him.

Rookie...Have a super time on your knitting vacation. I am so glad that you and Linda can do this and for the guys to come along and have their own fun. 

Cathy...Serena is so adorable and the two of you are so precious. 

Can't remember what else I wanted to say as I am reading and doing chores right now. I discovered this morning that our hot water heater has stopped working. No shower before heading out to work and now I am boiling water to do my dishes. I wash clothes in cold water so that is going on right now as well. Not a fun day to say the least.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Congratulations Nicho to your son and especially for him to surprise you with an extra day of visiting. Wishing him well in a search for an ideal job for him.
> 
> Rookie...Have a super time on your knitting vacation. I am so glad that you and Linda can do this and for the guys to come along and have their own fun.
> 
> ...


You have my commiserations- cold showers are just what they are reputed to be- a dampener on the spirits- except in very hot weather. It took me a ridiculously long time to realise that the reason I had no hot water was simply that someone had switched the Hot Water Cylinder off, at the Meter Board!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This was on Facebook I find it a quite delightful aspect of our Queen. Out riding on Saturday 18th April 2015.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I finally finished the pattern I was changing from soakers to a romper suit . I quite like how the pattern turned out for a first try . Will know next time to use different needles for bib and I learned 2new things how to attach icord and with Julie's encouragement duplicate stitch


So adorable and the duplicate stitching looks wonderful.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have my commiserations- cold showers are just what they are reputed to be- a dampener on the spirits- except in very hot weather. It took me a ridiculously long time to realise that the reason I had no hot water was simply that someone had switched the Hot Water Cylinder off, at the Meter Board!


We will have the maintenance guy look at it tomorrow. I didn't figure it was an emergency so didn't want to call it in on a Sunday. It is an interesting experience having to boil my water to do the dishes, but they are getting done. I only have a couple of pots left to wash and a few glasses. I am almost ready to start my 3rd load of laundry as well.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finally finished the pattern I was changing from soakers to a romper suit . I quite like how the pattern turned out for a first try . Will know next time to use different needles for bib and I learned 2new things how to attach icord and with Julie's encouragement duplicate stitch


So cute!! I really like that color of blue.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> We will have the maintenance guy look at it tomorrow. I didn't figure it was an emergency so didn't want to call it in on a Sunday. It is an interesting experience having to boil my water to do the dishes, but they are getting done. I only have a couple of pots left to wash and a few glasses. I am almost ready to start my 3rd load of laundry as well.


I don't mind running boiling water over the dishes- I feel they have to be really clean as a result!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> To anyone who was concerned about *Kathleendoris* (Chris) she is well- just been busy with her new exercise regime- getting out into the garden and occasionally going walking- Knitting and reading, and had not realised how long it was since she had been on the Tea Party.


I am so sorry if I have given anyone cause for concern. 'Exercise regime' is a very grand way of putting things. All I can really claim is that I have been trying to spend less time sitting in a comfortable chair! I will make some time to visit KP more frequently, but meanwhile, my best wishes to all of you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am so sorry if I have given anyone cause for concern. 'Exercise regime' is a very grand way of putting things. All I can really claim is that I have been trying to spend less time sitting in a comfortable chair! I will make some time to visit KP more frequently, but meanwhile, my best wishes to all of you.


Thanks for the giggle! Good to see you have found us, Chris!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congratulations to your son nicho - quite an accomplishment indeed. I envy him his European adventure - wish his a safe and happy three months. only the young can be blasé about a permanent job. lol but it sounds like he is doing well for himself.

just think - now you can sit and knit and send pleasant vibes to whomever is sitting in your seat at school. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. We have been enjoying a run of perfect autumn days - this morning has been more like summer with temps of 24 (about 75F I think), but it is becoming overcast now with rain predicted for the rest of the week, so we are enjoying the last of summer I think.
> 
> Big excitement for our week was attending our son's graduation. I did not think he would make it as he was planning on flying in from Vancouver the morning of graduation and going straight from the airport to uni for the ceremony. Instead what he did was leave Whistler the Sunday evening after he finished teaching his last class which meant he arrived in Sydney 24 hours before he had told us he was arriving. Quite a surprise to have him turn up on the doorstep a day before we were expecting him! Proud of him for graduating with a double degree while he held down a full time job as well. Who knows where the degree will take him as he is back at Macca's in his old job for a couple of months before he takes off for a European adventure for 3 months then back here for a while before he goes back to Whistler (or the States) to teach for the winter. Too many travel plans to be looking for a permanent job!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh grannypeg - they are all fat free. --- sam



Grannypeg said:


> Great recipes Sam. You ever let us down. I can feel the pounds on the hips just from reading some of them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

which kind of recipes adapted best for you? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, I just copied a heap of this weeks recipes into a Word Document- I think for me that is the best way- when you find something that adapts easily to New Zealand- Thank you very much- now I ned to go back and check last week's!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too great nicho - did he land on the table and just pick up one and fly away? --- sam



nicho said:


> Thanks Mel. The kookaburra had stolen a party pie, and cleverly ate the chicken filling and left the pastry. He was so used to people he just sat there and ate, ignoring people walking close by, and only flew away when the pie was finished.
> 
> Hope you have a good night's sleep and that the back pain does not cause you any more trouble. And wouldn't it be great if you can get to the KAP! Might see you there!
> 
> Sleep well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - if you go to the site there were tons of pictures to help you. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sam! Maybe I will give this a try this summer. Too wet right now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought the very same thing - you would have to guess too hard to pick out who he belonged to. --- sam



KateB said:


> Nico - Congratulations to your son on his graduation, you must be very proud. And doesn't he look very like you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like the birthday girl was enjoying her cake - great picture of you and baby sugarsugar. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in while I am sorting through photos..... back soon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't it wonderful when the children go back to school - we think the same thing here. lol --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> p14 and off to make school lunches. Time for peaceful days again.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Congratulations to your son Nico!!
And what a darling birthday girl we have!!!
We finally got rain!, not enough but a start.temperatures are cooling down but that will be ok for awhile.
Work a long day tomorrow, will be so glad when everyone gets back from markets.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a fantastic weekend. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Sonja - that is adorable and well done on learning those two things!


Thank you . I enjoyed the duplicate going to practise some more . The icord was easy once I got going . I did do it the wrong way round first time . I think it had something do to with me being eft handed 😃
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> To anyone who was concerned about *Kathleendoris* (Chris) she is well- just been busy with her new exercise regime- getting out into the garden and occasionally going walking- Knitting and reading, and had not realised how long it was since she had been on the Tea Party.


Thanks Julie .i did begin to wonder 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the soaker/romper. Nice job.


Thank you rookie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great job - love the sailboat. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I finally finished the pattern I was changing from soakers to a romper suit . I quite like how the pattern turned out for a first try . Will know next time to use different needles for bib and I learned 2new things how to attach icord and with Julie's encouragement duplicate stitch


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the news Julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> To anyone who was concerned about *Kathleendoris* (Chris) she is well- just been busy with her new exercise regime- getting out into the garden and occasionally going walking- Knitting and reading, and had not realised how long it was since she had been on the Tea Party.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> So adorable and the duplicate stitching looks wonderful.


Thank you very much . I'm definitely going to try it again . 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just for satisfying the curious cat - I wonder who the two men are? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This was on Facebook I find it a quite delightful aspect of our Queen. Out riding on Saturday 18th April 2015.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have my commiserations- cold showers are just what they are reputed to be- a dampener on the spirits- except in very hot weather. It took me a ridiculously long time to realise that the reason I had no hot water was simply that someone had switched the Hot Water Cylinder off, at the Meter Board!


You have my commiserations too I remember boiling water when mine went . It was 30 years old so we did get our money's worth out of it . I hope you get your hot water back soon 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you kathleendoris - I think I should follow your example and get out of my comfortable chair more often. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I am so sorry if I have given anyone cause for concern. 'Exercise regime' is a very grand way of putting things. All I can really claim is that I have been trying to spend less time sitting in a comfortable chair! I will make some time to visit KP more frequently, but meanwhile, my best wishes to all of you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> So cute!! I really like that color of blue.
> Junek


Thank you June . I'm just finishing a navy blue cardigan and I think I will do a pair of little shoes as well 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> just for satisfying the curious cat - I wonder who the two men are? --- sam


One of them is a friend of a friend of mine. Don't know his exact title but he runs the Queen's stables at Windsor and goes out riding with her whenever she rides at Windsor. This picture would have been taken in Windsor Great Park.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what a great job - love the sailboat. --- sam


Thank you Sam . I searched for a small boat but could only find a large one so I just looked at it and that's what I came up with 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - neahemiah silas jones finally made his appearance yesterday - after 40 hours labor - 4 hours of pushing when they finally decided the head was too big to get past the pelvic bone - the did a section - thought they had her deadened with a local - started to cut and she screamed that she felt that so they had to put her under - the baby weight 9lb6oz. that would not have happened had she had a doctor and not a midwife and duma which is even less practical. the baby is very cute - a head full of dark hair. 

for a while they didn't want her to push - wanted the baby to "naturally" work his way out. dear lord - too bad the midwife didn't experience the same pain. bet she would have changed her tune - and to think they let the baby bang his head on the pelvic bone for four hours. I can just see the duma lighting candles and throwing scented water sround. I need to get off this soapbox. 

the baby I guess is fine - Rachel's water broke which was what sent them to the hospital - so the baby was in that poopy water for almost forty hours - he got an infection so they had to start an IV antibiotic. think heather is going up tomorrow and stay for the week.

rain today and tomorrow - low to mid 50's all week - yesterday was just a teaser. have the heat on enough to take the chill and the damp out of the house.

think I will sit and knit on the blanket for a while. back later. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

picture please --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you June . I'm just finishing a navy blue cardigan and I think I will do a pair of little shoes as well
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> picture please --- sam


Not quite finished yet and congratulations on the birth of the new baby , hope the infection goes soon so mother and baby can go home 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I finally finished the pattern I was changing from soakers to a romper suit . I quite like how the pattern turned out for a first try . Will know next time to use different needles for bib and I learned 2new things how to attach icord and with Julie's encouragement duplicate stitch


You're so clever Sonja, that's really cute. You seem to pick up new techniques so quickly. Well done!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> well - neahemiah silas jones finally made his appearance yesterday - after 40 hours labor - 4 hours of pushing when they finally decided the head was too big to get past the pelvic bone - the did a section - thought they had her deadened with a local - started to cut and she screamed that she felt that so they had to put her under - the baby weight 9lb6oz. that would not have happened had she had a doctor and not a midwife and duma which is even less practical. the baby is very cute - a head full of dark hair.
> 
> for a while they didn't want her to push - wanted the baby to "naturally" work his way out. dear lord - too bad the midwife didn't experience the same pain. bet she would have changed her tune - and to think they let the baby bang his head on the pelvic bone for four hours. I can just see the duma lighting candles and throwing scented water sround. I need to get off this soapbox.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Great Grandpa! What a whopper! Sorry to hear Rachel had such a hard time. I hope the baby gets over his infection very soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:



> You're so clever Sonja, that's really cute. You seem to pick up new techniques so quickly. Well done!


Thank you Angela . I enjoyed the duplicate stitch it reminded me of cross stitch


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Safe journey Caren. Sorry our paths didn't cross. Hope you enjoyed your stay in the UK. Come back soon. xx


Have had safe journey, long but safe. Waiting on my flight home. Have been in Philly Pa since about 2pm. I enjoyed very much my time in the UK. I will be back again. xx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Have had safe journey, long but safe. Waiting on my flight home. Have been in Philly Pa since about 2pm. I enjoyed very much my time in the UK. I will be back again. xx


Glad you're back safely. Where do you fly to from Philly? I was in there once en route from London to Norfolk Va. Not my favourite airport!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

6:15pm and I have caught.

Rookie I will keep that in mind.

Lurker I love the pic of the Queen out riding

Sonja I am in love with that little romper and 2 thumbs up on the duplicate stitch :thumbup: :thumbup:

Sam congrats GGrandpa.

Off for now to get to work on sewing together sweater for Noah. Will post any progress later that l may make.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have a safe trip home Caren hope you had a fantastic time while you were here 👋✈


I did have a fantastic time, thank you. Saw lots of things I've wanted to see, relaxed and enjoyed myself. Only thought of work a few times. One more leg of the journey before back to reality.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad you're back safely. Where do you fly to from Philly? I was in there once en route from London to Norfolk Va. Not my favourite airport!


I fly I to Watertown, New York. My favorite airport, one terminal one gate no hassle. Flew into Manchester this time not my favorite but much closer to where I was going.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Isn't it ironic that when Caren travels over here, you are in New York and I am in Amsterdam! :lol:


Yes it sure is. I was up in Scotland too for half my holiday at fort William, we drove around. Had lovely weather after a couple days of rain.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a night guard too, it took a while to get used to it. They had to fit it which meant them asking me if this or that was ok I hope he will be able to get it to fit ok and he will like it. It sure does help with jaw pain for me.


pacer said:


> Matthew didn't have any infections which we are thankful for. He grinds his teeth at night which was explained that it is not uncommon in autistic people. He had several cavities fixed in the past few weeks and is being fitted for a mouth guard to try to prevent further damage to his teeth. He only had the numbing shots, but it sounds like they didn't do one on the roof of the mouth which might be the reason he felt the drilling. Matthew doesn't communicate when something isn't right which is why the staff did not know that he was not completely numbed. He did tolerate it which amazes me. We go back Tuesday to get the guard to use during sleep. I will mention something to the staff at that time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Hope you have a safe trip home and good weather all the way.
> Junek


Thank you so far so good and no days other than a coupe minutes. Last flight is at 8:55 tonight I get into Watertown at 10:26 ish. Still on time last I checked


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Congratulations Sam on your newest addition to the family. He will probably be bigger than Bentley. I wouldn't want to imagine being cut into when not numbed. 

Caren...Prayers for safe travels the rest of the journey home. I am sure Seth will be wanting to come see you soon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finally finished the pattern I was changing from soakers to a romper suit . I quite like how the pattern turned out for a first try . Will know next time to use different needles for bib and I learned 2new things how to attach icord and with Julie's encouragement duplicate stitch


Those have turned out brilliantly and new things learned as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Those have turned out brilliantly and new things learned as well.


Thank you Caren


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - neahemiah silas jones finally made his appearance yesterday - after 40 hours labor - 4 hours of pushing when they finally decided the head was too big to get past the pelvic bone - the did a section - thought they had her deadened with a local - started to cut and she screamed that she felt that so they had to put her under - the baby weight 9lb6oz. that would not have happened had she had a doctor and not a midwife and duma which is even less practical. the baby is very cute - a head full of dark hair.
> 
> for a while they didn't want her to push - wanted the baby to "naturally" work his way out. dear lord - too bad the midwife didn't experience the same pain. bet she would have changed her tune - and to think they let the baby bang his head on the pelvic bone for four hours. I can just see the duma lighting candles and throwing scented water sround. I need to get off this soapbox.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Sam, on the new family member! I agree with you about the Dr. Although I know some women have a midwife. Not me! I wanted a doctor and a hospital for my four children. I believing in taking full advantage of modern medicine and technology.
Junek!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Have had safe journey, long but safe. Waiting on my flight home. Have been in Philly Pa since about 2pm. I enjoyed very much my time in the UK. I will be back again. xx


Glad you're back on this side of the water. But I know you're more than ready to be home and in your own bed!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you so far so good and no days other than a coupe minutes. Last flight is at 8:55 tonight I get into Watertown at 10:26 ish. Still on time last I checked


I'm glad you weren't flying into an airport farther south. There have been a lot of storms south of me.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren


You are most welcome Sonja 😊😊


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm glad you weren't flying into an airport farther south. There have been a lot of storms south of me.
> Junek


I have been watching them there are a few here that have been delayed or cancelled. 😱😱 I don't want that at all I've say here long enough


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Glad you're back on this side of the water. But I know you're more than ready to be home and in your own bed!!
> Junek


Oh I could have stayed longer this time, I was enjoying myself very much. The time went entirely too quickly.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Congratulations Sam on your newest addition to the family. He will probably be bigger than Bentley. I wouldn't want to imagine being cut into when not numbed.
> 
> Caren...Prayers for safe travels the rest of the journey home. I am sure Seth will be wanting to come see you soon.


This next flight is on a small plane not one of my favorites at all, but it gets me back. I am sure Seth will want to come over tomorrow.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Congratulations, Sam, on the new family member! I agree with you about the Dr. Although I know some women have a midwife. Not me! I wanted a doctor and a hospital for my four children. I believing in taking full advantage of modern medicine and technology.
> Junek!


Me too June -I had enough trouble with my pregnancies when I was in an excellent hospital with the latest procedures available. My living son would not have been here all these wonderful years if a midwife had tried to deliver him. It was touch and go with 3 doctors (all specialists) once he was born there were no problems. My mom was trained to help deliver babies, and I remember when I got older she told me over and over, not to take a chance with midwives. That was a long time ago but I never changed my mind.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank goodness for that I bet you have a big smile on your face as they go out the door 😀


  Oh I did!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice variety of recipes, Sam. I'm going to try the beet omelet, sounds so good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> We were so lucky with the weather. As we were sitting on the plane at JFK waiting to start our journey home it started to rain! If it had been raining all the time we were there we wouldn't have been able to see half as much . If my original plans had worked out I would have been down in Chesapeake now, what fun that would have been! Ah well another time! I'm going to try and post a couple more pictures.


Your pictures bring back good memories. It's been many years since I was in NYC but I remember having a great time.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> To anyone who was concerned about *Kathleendoris* (Chris) she is well- just been busy with her new exercise regime- getting out into the garden and occasionally going walking- Knitting and reading, and had not realised how long it was since she had been on the Tea Party.


Another well done on finding missing ktpers :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> isn't it wonderful when the children go back to school - we think the same thing here. lol --- sam


Part of the enjoyment is the lessening, during the week, of the screeching done by DM, who wonders why no one wants to do as she wants done. This move is good in one way but not in others. Both DM and DSF have mildly increased depression, neither will speak to councellor though, usually because councellor points out what they themselves need to change.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Denise, lovely picture of you and your son, as well as his friend.
Congratulations to your son on his graduation. Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> well - neahemiah silas jones finally made his appearance yesterday - after 40 hours labor - 4 hours of pushing when they finally decided the head was too big to get past the pelvic bone - the did a section - thought they had her deadened with a local - started to cut and she screamed that she felt that so they had to put her under - the baby weight 9lb6oz. that would not have happened had she had a doctor and not a midwife and duma which is even less practical. the baby is very cute - a head full of dark hair.
> 
> for a while they didn't want her to push - wanted the baby to "naturally" work his way out. dear lord - too bad the midwife didn't experience the same pain. bet she would have changed her tune - and to think they let the baby bang his head on the pelvic bone for four hours. I can just see the duma lighting candles and throwing scented water sround. I need to get off this soapbox.
> 
> ...


many times all that is needed is someone to catch the baby and cut the cord. The other times, which we all hear about, do need medical intervention. This may have been one, the size of the baby head and mum's pelvic bone issue could have been picked up by a scan. Hope all is well now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Have to get off for now. For some reason, I've got an ear ache and the start of neuralgia behind my ear. Don't know what caused it but it is sore. Only on page 15 so back tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, congratulations great grandfather. Your poor granddaughter. Glad all is well in the end.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p20 and caught up for the morning. When will Great Grandpa have pics?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> For me, because I am so busy at times, it is simpler to come in through the forum, so I go to the section we are in and find it at the top there.


I never use the Daily digest. I have the one's I follow in Watched topics and go there to see them _(dont have them clicked on my profile to be delivered. I also check newest topics every day.
I also sometimes use the home page with all the sections, click on which one I want and click on the one I am looking for there. With the workshops I had so many posts coming in every day it was overwhelming - once I slowed down with the workshops I deleted all the KP posts ( nearly a thousand - mostly workshops) and now the only mail I get is personal mail and I LOVE IT!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Actually got to walk Maya today. First time in four days. Discovered Dakota, out horse friend has a new playmate. Dakota is a pinto, the new horse is all white and just as sweet as Dakotastarted a pair of bright red socks. Have three rows done correctly on lace shawl.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Now that I have a few minutes, I will tell you the story of our lives the past few years.About 10 years ago, my oldest daughter and family moved to Midlothian. My grandson was having trouble in school and the Midlothian has an excellent high school. Anyway, they moved from Fort Worth to here. Then a few years later, my second daughter got out of the military and bought a home about 3 blocks from her sister.
We had an unfortunate experience where the woman who helped clean our house stole our credit cards and ran up a ton of debt. The bank said that it was our fault because we didn't store the credit cards in a locked place. The gal also wrote checks on our account and got caught. She spent time in jail. That being said, we lost thousands of dollars so were anable to buy a home when we moved back to Texas from Nashville. 
Daughter #2 had gotten married and moved to Houston and put her house up for lease. She asked us if we wanted to move into her house so we agreed.
Then daughter #1 and husband bought a farm and sold their house so we were left here knowing no one and it is a very small community so we drive 30 miles to the doctors, church, etc. Our other 2 children live close to were we do business and we had live there 20 year before the Nashville move. We have been wanting to move back there for some time now.
DH was in Viet Nam and exposed to Agent Orange and had recieved a little disablility for his very difficult diabetis. When he was diagnosed with Parkinson's disease, the Ventern's Adm. had added Parkinson's to the list of diseases that they covered with disability so DH has spend the last several months running from dr to dr and filling out a ton of paperwork. Last week we got a message that the VA had approved him at 100% disabled and they paid disability from the time the paperwork was submitted. We didn;t get a lot of money but enough for a down on a house and moving expenses. So, we are moving closer to our children, church family, drs. etc. It is about 30 miles from here. 
We got word that the seller has agreed to our offer and we have a closing date sometime in last of June. we are so thankful and praise God for his love and mercy.
The house is nothing fancy. 3 bedrooms on a small lot. The major advantage to this house is that it is very open so when and if DH needs a wheelchair, there will be room.
Aren't you sorry you asked. You sure got a book from me.
Thank you so much for being my friends.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Congratulations, Sam, on the new family member! I agree with you about the Dr. Although I know some women have a midwife. Not me! I wanted a doctor and a hospital for my four children. I believing in taking full advantage of modern medicine and technology.
> Junek!


Congratulations from me, too Sam. 
I had the opposite experience, hospital for my first was a horrendous experience. A midwife and home birth for my second, no problem at all.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Now that I have a few minutes, I will tell you the story of our lives the past few years.About 10 years ago, my oldest daughter and family moved to Midlothian. My grandson was having trouble in school and the Midlothian has an excellent high school. Anyway, they moved from Fort Worth to here. Then a few years later, my second daughter got out of the military and bought a home about 3 blocks from her sister.
> We had an unfortunate experience where the woman who helped clean our house stole our credit cards and ran up a ton of debt. The bank said that it was our fault because we didn't store the credit cards in a locked place. The gal also wrote checks on our account and got caught. She spent time in jail. That being said, we lost thousands of dollars so were anable to buy a home when we moved back to Texas from Nashville.
> Daughter #2 had gotten married and moved to Houston and put her house up for lease. She asked us if we wanted to move into her house so we agreed.
> Then daughter #1 and husband bought a farm and sold their house so we were left here knowing no one and it is a very small community so we drive 30 miles to the doctors, church, etc. Our other 2 children live close to were we do business and we had live there 20 year before the Nashville move. We have been wanting to move back there for some time now.
> ...


~~~Quite a "story"....and so glad things are finally moving toward the positive side! Our hopes & energies to you for continued good fortune. Your positive is a plus for you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Railyn said:


> d
> Aren't you sorry you asked. You sure got a book from me.
> Thank you so much for being my friends.


It is truly our privilege, Marilyn. Trust me on this one.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Marking my spot....I am SO far behind! I get glimpses of events here & there....lots has been happening to many. My best wishes for all, congrats to all successes and sincerest prayers & energies to all in need. Banish those aches & pains, loads of comforting and easing where needed, and hugs all 'round! I keep trying to catch up, but just don't quite make it. I am fascinated by the hint of conversation about WWII in last week...want to go back to that. I have some small connection to some of those stories....
I have been busy trying to finish the mystery afghan. I finally did finish the final piece....now I have 33 pieces to block and sew together!!!! And then add an I-cord border. Plus 5 gazillion strands to weave in! I may be done by next fall...it is heavy & thick!
Happy spring to all (or is it happy fall for some).


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for starting us off Julie and more thanks for doing the photo list for me. I'm sure it's only computer problems at Sam's end as he was on-line an hour before his normal posting time.


~~~Ditto thanks to Julie!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is just too adorable! You are so amazing Sonja!


Swedenme said:


> I finally finished the pattern I was changing from soakers to a romper suit . I quite like how the pattern turned out for a first try . Will know next time to use different needles for bib and I learned 2new things how to attach icord and with Julie's encouragement duplicate stitch


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is delightful Julie. Beautiful horses too. I used to ride quite a bit but haven't been on a horse in a long long time except for a short short jaunt maybe 15 years ago. Doubt I could even mount one now....LOL.


Lurker 2 said:


> This was on Facebook I find it a quite delightful aspect of our Queen. Out riding on Saturday 18th April 2015.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did go to the site and in fact bookmarked it for future use.  Again thank you!


thewren said:


> gwen - if you go to the site there were tons of pictures to help you. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You probably said before but where did you find the romper pattern?


Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much . I'm definitely going to try it again .
> Sonja


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So glad for the update and hoping that you will be able to move without problems. 
I love the knitted things for babies and youngsters. Just a reminder, buttons are a no-no on infant and baby clothes, cute as they are, as babies can get them off, put them in their mouths and suffocate with the airway blockage. I have seen parents rush their 1-2 year olds to the hospital with just this problem..some we were able to get the button out of the airway. However, one of the first deaths I ever saw in a child, while in training, was from a button lodged in the child's airway. I shall never forget this, so offer this warning, not to disrespect anyone but as a simple watch out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

40 HOURS!!! That is ridiculous! Poor girl. Glad she and the baby are okay now. Nice size baby for sure. Love the name too. When will you get to to see this new one? Isn't this a great grandchild for you?


thewren said:


> well - neahemiah silas jones finally made his appearance yesterday - after 40 hours labor - 4 hours of pushing when they finally decided the head was too big to get past the pelvic bone - the did a section - thought they had her deadened with a local - started to cut and she screamed that she felt that so they had to put her under - the baby weight 9lb6oz. that would not have happened had she had a doctor and not a midwife and duma which is even less practical. the baby is very cute - a head full of dark hair.
> 
> for a while they didn't want her to push - wanted the baby to "naturally" work his way out. dear lord - too bad the midwife didn't experience the same pain. bet she would have changed her tune - and to think they let the baby bang his head on the pelvic bone for four hours. I can just see the duma lighting candles and throwing scented water sround. I need to get off this soapbox.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree June.....I thought that is anything hapened and c-section was needed that they had to call in a doctor too. Did the do that Sam?


jknappva said:


> Congratulations, Sam, on the new family member! I agree with you about the Dr. Although I know some women have a midwife. Not me! I wanted a doctor and a hospital for my four children. I believing in taking full advantage of modern medicine and technology.
> Junek!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was on Facebook I find it a quite delightful aspect of our Queen. Out riding on Saturday 18th April 2015.


Wow! She must be pretty agile for her age to still be able to ride. I hope they are pretty tame horses, at her age getting dumped could be fatal. I wonder what breed the horses are? I haven't seen any with so much Hair on their feet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilyn this is wonderful that you will be moving to a community you feel beter about. I am so happy this has finally coe through for you and Ray. I will keepyou in prayer tht this purchase and move will go smoothly. Wonderful, wonderful news.



Railyn said:


> Now that I have a few minutes, I will tell you the story of our lives the past few years.About 10 years ago, my oldest daughter and family moved to Midlothian. My grandson was having trouble in school and the Midlothian has an excellent high school. Anyway, they moved from Fort Worth to here. Then a few years later, my second daughter got out of the military and bought a home about 3 blocks from her sister.
> We had an unfortunate experience where the woman who helped clean our house stole our credit cards and ran up a ton of debt. The bank said that it was our fault because we didn't store the credit cards in a locked place. The gal also wrote checks on our account and got caught. She spent time in jail. That being said, we lost thousands of dollars so were anable to buy a home when we moved back to Texas from Nashville.
> Daughter #2 had gotten married and moved to Houston and put her house up for lease. She asked us if we wanted to move into her house so we agreed.
> Then daughter #1 and husband bought a farm and sold their house so we were left here knowing no one and it is a very small community so we drive 30 miles to the doctors, church, etc. Our other 2 children live close to were we do business and we had live there 20 year before the Nashville move. We have been wanting to move back there for some time now.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Congratulations, Sam, on the new family member! I agree with you about the Dr. Although I know some women have a midwife. Not me! I wanted a doctor and a hospital for my four children. I believing in taking full advantage of modern medicine and technology.
> Junek!


 :thumbup: I'm sorry but all these crazy ideas of going back to home births, midwives & doulas make me crazy. Don't these women realize women & children used to die in childbirth?

Sam, Congratulations on the great grandson, I hope mom & babe are doing better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, I'm glad things are working out for a move closer to your kids.

Pacer, hope the water heater is quickly fixed, such a pain t be without ht water.

Sonja, very cute little romper.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, happy for your upcoming move. Enjoy, you have earned it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:45pm and I have gotten this far. As you can see I didn't get a lot done. Joined some seams and put in a sleeve. Still have to attach the other sleeve and then pick up stitches and make the neck/collar.

Off to bed will get this finished up tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45pm and I have gotten this far. As you can see I didn't get a lot done. Joined some seams and put in a sleeve. Still have to attach the other sleeve and then pick up stitches and make the neck/collar.
> 
> Off to bed will get this finished up tomorrow.


I think it looks great, Melody!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I think it looks great, Melody!


Thank you Miss Pam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I had a midwife as well as a few other people I know. We did go to the hospital as our doberman at the time China (miss my baby girl  ) was on top of my while I was in labor. She did not want anyone near me. 
Good thing we did go. Got to the hospital and I was a 4 1/2 centimetres. And in an hour I was fully dilated. I ended up pushing for 6 hours before they realized he wasn't coming out. My water broke around 1 am and he was born at 6:07 pm. He was born sunny side up which is facing the roof instead of the floor when he was born. His head was stuck and they had to get the doctor to do the delivery. Born limp and lifeless. Broke my heart. I looked at my mom and said what's wrong with my baby. My baby isn't crying. I don't even want to think about it. I would go midwife again if I ever needed to. Not their fault it happened that way. I was to have a scan that day as I wasn't due for almost another month.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, I'm so jealous of your going to the SimplySockYarn shop. Maybe we can swing over there on our way to or from KAP. Their hours open are a little strange though and we'd have to have them open up for us. Their sock yarn looks so yummy!


If Sam hadn't mentioned it, they will be open on the Saturday of our KAP. Hours are from 10-4. Takes less than on hour from Sam's house.

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Only on page 10, but must get to bed soon. I'll try to catch everything's up on my activities.

Spent a week at home, with a vet appt for Lisa's for shots. Ended up costing almost $300 because she is having an issue with ecoli. Also had to buy heartworm meds. My drivers license expires in June and because I have hazmat on it, have to be fingerprinted. The office where I had to go is only open M,W, Th and it had to be done right away as Homeland Security has to send me a letter before I can renew. Found my birth certificate and went to Perrysburg. Darn, name doesn't match drivers license. Had to find my marriage certificate. Couldn't find it (box is missing). Darn. Luckily was married in the county seat so got a certified copy. And back and got them done. What a week!

Sam and I had a good time at the sock shop. He did well. I bought four things of yarn, a book, sock blockers and a sock measuring thingy.

For lunch, I had the lentil soup bowl with chicken. I think they are calling them their broth bowls. Was very tasty.

Ok, enough about me. I see I missed some anniversaries and birthdays. Happy, happy to all. Hope things are settling down for the ones in pain or other crisis. I think about you all often.

Hopefully the weather is nice wherever you are. Rained here in Indianapolis, Indiana on Sunday but was very nice on Saturday.

I'll post pix since I'm on my phone.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sam, congrats on the new great grandson. So sorry that her delivery was difficult. My DGD1 is about ready to pop, too. Although I think she has at least a month or so to go. She's having a girl.

Okay, photos and I think I'm the only one on.

Kathy

Shorty about the download. Don't know how to correct it. If some one could post it for me, I'll be eternally grateful.

Needed to take Lila out and then bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> which kind of recipes adapted best for you? --- sam


Microsoft Word has just decided to play sillies, but what I got recorded before it went on the blink from this week:
Spinach and Ricotta Meatballs
Baked Salmon with Spinach and Couscous
Greek Diner Salad
Sweet Pepper Balsamic Ben Salad
Dukan Diet Bread
Gluten free Sandwich Bread
" Banana Muffins
" Gruyere and Chive Popovers
DIY All Purpose Gluten Free Flour

Inevitably because your recipes are written for US consumption, there are ingredients we just don't have in many. Plus my budget is very tight- Ringo has to be catered for- and presently I am saving up to pay for his Registration with Council- which I have a nasty feeling will have gone up from last year, and his Flea treament is far from cheap but necessary. Not that he is a burden- just a bit of a luxury!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh I did!!!!! :lol: :lol:


Did you manage to get some time to yourself .just for you to do what you wanted to do I hope you did 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> This next flight is on a small plane not one of my favorites at all, but it gets me back. I am sure Seth will want to come over tomorrow.


Only been on a small plane once to the Channel Islands never again . Hopefully you get a good nights sleep and maybe Seth can do breakfast . I bet he missed you 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Have to get off for now. For some reason, I've got an ear ache and the start of neuralgia behind my ear. Don't know what caused it but it is sore. Only on page 15 so back tomorrow.


Oh oh I've had that twice in side of face . First time it felt as if someone was using my teeth as a piano . I didn't know if I needed a doctor or a dentist it was so painful . I hope yours goes quickly 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is just too adorable! You are so amazing Sonja!


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Julie .i did begin to wonder
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks for the news Julie. --- sam


I was glad to hear that it was just 'life'!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> You probably said before but where did you find the romper pattern?


I adjusted a pair of soaker pants to what I wanted . It was very easy and most importantly it's knit all in one and no sewing apart from the buttons . Have an appointment this morning will look up the pattern later for you 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> just for satisfying the curious cat - I wonder who the two men are? --- sam


One I think was the Master of the Horse, the other was her Groom.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! She must be pretty agile for her age to still be able to ride. I hope they are pretty tame horses, at her age getting dumped could be fatal. I wonder what breed the horses are? I haven't seen any with so much Hair on their feet.


They are fell ponies originally from up here in the north of England . Very good temperament . That's why she rides them now 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 6:15pm and I have caught.
> 
> Rookie I will keep that in mind.
> 
> ...


I have been concerned about the bowing of her upper back- but the blurb with the photo says for her age, she is really very fit, and many would have heard of the tale of her as a young girl, when asked what she wanted to be when grown-up- and her answer 'a horse'. The Ponies are by the way 'Fell Ponies' and again according to the blurb she rides when at Sandringham and Balmoral, as well as Windsor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Another well done on finding missing ktpers :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, congratulations great grandfather. Your poor granddaughter. Glad all is well in the end.


ditto


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: I'm sorry but all these crazy ideas of going back to home births, midwives & doulas make me crazy. Don't these women realize women & children used to die in childbirth?
> 
> Sam, Congratulations on the great grandson, I hope mom & babe are doing better soon.


I had a midwife when I had my youngest but not just a midwife . Here they are connected to the hospital . I saw her for my regular visits and I went for all my scans at the hospital . She also came to my home . I had my baby at the hospital and she was there all the time . When I had a slight problem she called the doctor . He moved the baby and then left and she delivered him with my help of course . It was funny though because she said he wouldn't be as big as the other two and was she red faced when he weighed 10 lbs 2

Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ditto thanks to Julie!


Thank you Carol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is delightful Julie. Beautiful horses too. I used to ride quite a bit but haven't been on a horse in a long long time except for a short short jaunt maybe 15 years ago. Doubt I could even mount one now....LOL.


I could only manage from a mounting block! And I am not at all sure my hips would allow astride!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! She must be pretty agile for her age to still be able to ride. I hope they are pretty tame horses, at her age getting dumped could be fatal. I wonder what breed the horses are? I haven't seen any with so much Hair on their feet.


Fell Ponies, Bonnie- which apparently she is breeding- she doesn't wear a crash hat- something to do with having to go to the hair-dresser!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marilyn, happy for your upcoming move. Enjoy, you have earned it.


I agree!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45pm and I have gotten this far. As you can see I didn't get a lot done. Joined some seams and put in a sleeve. Still have to attach the other sleeve and then pick up stitches and make the neck/collar.
> 
> Off to bed will get this finished up tomorrow.


Will you have to work tomorrow?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Your pictures bring back good memories. It's been many years since I was in NYC but I remember having a great time.


Glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Now that I have a few minutes, I will tell you the story of our lives the past few years.About 10 years ago, my oldest daughter and family moved to Midlothian. My grandson was having trouble in school and the Midlothian has an excellent high school. Anyway, they moved from Fort Worth to here. Then a few years later, my second daughter got out of the military and bought a home about 3 blocks from her sister.
> We had an unfortunate experience where the woman who helped clean our house stole our credit cards and ran up a ton of debt. The bank said that it was our fault because we didn't store the credit cards in a locked place. The gal also wrote checks on our account and got caught. She spent time in jail. That being said, we lost thousands of dollars so were anable to buy a home when we moved back to Texas from Nashville.
> Daughter #2 had gotten married and moved to Houston and put her house up for lease. She asked us if we wanted to move into her house so we agreed.
> Then daughter #1 and husband bought a farm and sold their house so we were left here knowing no one and it is a very small community so we drive 30 miles to the doctors, church, etc. Our other 2 children live close to were we do business and we had live there 20 year before the Nashville move. We have been wanting to move back there for some time now.
> ...


Railyn, please don't apologise. You and your DH have been through so much in the past few years, not to mention your own health problems. I'm pleased things are beginning to get better. You will have a busy few weeks ahead of you but I wish you and DH nothing but good health and happiness in your new home when you get there.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45pm and I have gotten this far. As you can see I didn't get a lot done. Joined some seams and put in a sleeve. Still have to attach the other sleeve and then pick up stitches and make the neck/collar.
> 
> Off to bed will get this finished up tomorrow.


Looking good!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Congratulations, Sam, on the new family member! I agree with you about the Dr. Although I know some women have a midwife. Not me! I wanted a doctor and a hospital for my four children. I believing in taking full advantage of modern medicine and technology.
> Junek!


And, drugs!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One I think was the Master of the Horse, the other was her Groom.


Master of the Horse - that's the title I was looking for!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Now that I have a few minutes, I will tell you the story of our lives the past few years.About 10 years ago, my oldest daughter and family moved to Midlothian. My grandson was having trouble in school and the Midlothian has an excellent high school. Anyway, they moved from Fort Worth to here. Then a few years later, my second daughter got out of the military and bought a home about 3 blocks from her sister.
> We had an unfortunate experience where the woman who helped clean our house stole our credit cards and ran up a ton of debt. The bank said that it was our fault because we didn't store the credit cards in a locked place. The gal also wrote checks on our account and got caught. She spent time in jail. That being said, we lost thousands of dollars so were anable to buy a home when we moved back to Texas from Nashville.
> Daughter #2 had gotten married and moved to Houston and put her house up for lease. She asked us if we wanted to move into her house so we agreed.
> Then daughter #1 and husband bought a farm and sold their house so we were left here knowing no one and it is a very small community so we drive 30 miles to the doctors, church, etc. Our other 2 children live close to were we do business and we had live there 20 year before the Nashville move. We have been wanting to move back there for some time now.
> ...


I'm so glad that things have taken a nice turn for you. I'm assuming that the disability money is retroactive funds and that ongoing there will be monthly checks? Getting medical care through the VA (Tri-Care?) should also be a good thing. I hope they have good facilities at the new place.

I hope you're not getting the horrible storms that I see on the news. I'm very happy for you...best wishes on the move.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fell Ponies, Bonnie- which apparently she is breeding- she doesn't wear a crash hat- something to do with having to go to the hair-dresser!


She has been criticised many times for never wearing a hard hat. Causes great consternation among the safety experts!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Marking my spot....I am SO far behind! I get glimpses of events here & there....lots has been happening to many. My best wishes for all, congrats to all successes and sincerest prayers & energies to all in need. Banish those aches & pains, loads of comforting and easing where needed, and hugs all 'round! I keep trying to catch up, but just don't quite make it. I am fascinated by the hint of conversation about WWII in last week...want to go back to that. I have some small connection to some of those stories....
> I have been busy trying to finish the mystery afghan. I finally did finish the final piece....now I have 33 pieces to block and sew together!!!! And then add an I-cord border. Plus 5 gazillion strands to weave in! I may be done by next fall...it is heavy & thick!
> Happy spring to all (or is it happy fall for some).


Very nice --- I can't wait to see all 33 pieces together. You are very tenacious! I hope the ends can be woven in along with the joining. Sure gives renewed appreciation for OhioJoy's and Nittergma's efforts for the KAP afghans.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Melody - the sweater is coming along nicely. It may be slow going for you...but it's a lot quicker than I would be.

Swedenme - I love the little romper and the duplicate stitch is very nice. I like doing it too and will get lots of practice on these hexi-puffs I'm making.

Gwen - your garden sounds great; I'm still waiting on getting mine in - usually wait until Mother's Day since we can still get frosts this time of year. Things are beginning to green up outside so I think anytime now. I'll wait until we return from Nashville. I think it's going to mostly be tomatoes, peas, beans, onions, garlic and peppers. I may try to cultivate a rhubarb patch and an asparagus patch. DH mistakenly dug out those plants when he roto-tilled.

Wishing everyone a pain-free day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Master of the Horse - that's the title I was looking for!


I originally came up with Master of the Hunt- I am glad I checked back to facebook!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> She has been criticised many times for never wearing a hard hat. Causes great consternation among the safety experts!


I think they are very careful about which horse/pony she rides. But also would suspect that she has a very good rapport with her mount. But they do have a point.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Did you manage to get some time to yourself .just for you to do what you wanted to do I hope you did
> Sonja


yes I did, got some good work done on next charity project


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yay for walking! Another milestone! Soon it will be running....get ready Australia Serena is on the move!


 :thumbup:  I had her for the afternoon today, just the 2 of us. She was such a good girl and we had fun.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Sonja - that is adorable and well done on learning those two things!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup:  I had her for the afternoon today, just the 2 of us. She was such a good girl and we had fun.


I am so glad for you! (both)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> well - neahemiah silas jones finally made his appearance yesterday - after 40 hours labor - 4 hours of pushing when they finally decided the head was too big to get past the pelvic bone - the did a section - thought they had her deadened with a local - started to cut and she screamed that she felt that so they had to put her under - the baby weight 9lb6oz. that would not have happened had she had a doctor and not a midwife and duma which is even less practical. the baby is very cute - a head full of dark hair.
> 
> for a while they didn't want her to push - wanted the baby to "naturally" work his way out. dear lord - too bad the midwife didn't experience the same pain. bet she would have changed her tune - and to think they let the baby bang his head on the pelvic bone for four hours. I can just see the duma lighting candles and throwing scented water sround. I need to get off this soapbox.
> 
> ...


Oh congratulations! But poor Rachel, what an ordeal! Didnt a specialist do the C section? I hope they are both doing nicely now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We are a little late, it is already 7-24 pm., in Sydney:
but *Happy Happy Birthday Denise (Nicho)*
May you have many more to come!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad for you! (both)


Thanks Julie, it was really nice.

How are things with you?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are a little late, it is already 7-24 pm., in Sydney:
> but *Happy Happy Birthday Denise (Nicho)*
> May you have many more to come!


Happy Birthday from me as well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are a little late, it is already 7-24 pm., in Sydney:
> but *Happy Happy Birthday Denise (Nicho)*
> May you have many more to come!


Happy Birthday from the UK too Nicho. I hope you have (had) a wonderful day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie, it was really nice.
> 
> How are things with you?


Bit concerned- there seems to be a very large dog suddenly in the neighbourhood- bit worrying when I still have no fence. But otherwise all is ok- I have been assessed as requiring substantially more assistance than I was getting before- including help with the shopping- which will make life cazillions easier.
Had a good day at the Marae Weaving Class.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Quite a "story"....and so glad things are finally moving toward the positive side! Our hopes & energies to you for continued good fortune. Your positive is a plus for you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Re Railyn...... Ditto.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are a little late, it is already 7-24 pm., in Sydney:
> but *Happy Happy Birthday Denise (Nicho)*
> May you have many more to come!


Happy Birthday Denise.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bit concerned- there seems to be a very large dog suddenly in the neighbourhood- bit worrying when I still have no fence. But otherwise all is ok- I have been assessed as requiring substantially more assistance than I was getting before- including help with the shopping- which will make life cazillions easier.
> Had a good day at the Marae Weaving Class.


Not good about the dog. But fantastic for you to be able to get extra help, especially someone to take you shopping.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Margaret, you should bring Feats in Socks over with you. (International Feats in Socks)


Now wouldn't that be great!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm back a lovely 26hours with a friend in a lovley unit. We didn't do a lot- though we did buy her some yarn to knit soon to arrive grandson a jumper (sweater)- she hadn't knit for years and did a Darowil Bunny. Took to the knitting again like a duck to water and she is raring to keep going. 
Ate plenty!. She is one of these people (like a number here) who never stop. SHe has been sick for the last couple of weeks so doing nothing for 26 hours was really good for her- and she was feeling much better by this morning.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bit concerned- there seems to be a very large dog suddenly in the neighbourhood- bit worrying when I still have no fence. But otherwise all is ok- I have been assessed as requiring substantially more assistance than I was getting before- including help with the shopping- which will make life cazillions easier.
> Had a good day at the Marae Weaving Class.


Yippee for the help. :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p25 and time for bed. Night all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. We have been enjoying a run of perfect autumn days - this morning has been more like summer with temps of 24 (about 75F I think), but it is becoming overcast now with rain predicted for the rest of the week, so we are enjoying the last of summer I think.
> 
> Big excitement for our week was attending our son's graduation. I did not think he would make it as he was planning on flying in from Vancouver the morning of graduation and going straight from the airport to uni for the ceremony. Instead what he did was leave Whistler the Sunday evening after he finished teaching his last class which meant he arrived in Sydney 24 hours before he had told us he was arriving. Quite a surprise to have him turn up on the doorstep a day before we were expecting him! Proud of him for graduating with a double degree while he held down a full time job as well. Who knows where the degree will take him as he is back at Macca's in his old job for a couple of months before he takes off for a European adventure for 3 months then back here for a while before he goes back to Whistler (or the States) to teach for the winter. Too many travel plans to be looking for a permanent job!
> 
> ...


Congrats to your son- and to your first real day of retirement. Aren't Kookaburras lovely? Did he laugh for you. Never seen one so close.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Me too June -I had enough trouble with my pregnancies when I was in an excellent hospital with the latest procedures available. My living son would not have been here all these wonderful years if a midwife had tried to deliver him. It was touch and go with 3 doctors (all specialists) once he was born there were no problems. My mom was trained to help deliver babies, and I remember when I got older she told me over and over, not to take a chance with midwives. That was a long time ago but I never changed my mind.


I was fortunate that I didn't have any problems. And I realize people are always going to have different opinions about everything. But I have no desire to be taking chances with my health and my children health. After all, we've progressed from the Dark and Middle Ages.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Oops!! Seems like I'm making double posts way too often!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Now that I have a few minutes, I will tell you the story of our lives the past few years.About 10 years ago, my oldest daughter and family moved to Midlothian. My grandson was having trouble in school and the Midlothian has an excellent high school. Anyway, they moved from Fort Worth to here. Then a few years later, my second daughter got out of the military and bought a home about 3 blocks from her sister.
> We had an unfortunate experience where the woman who helped clean our house stole our credit cards and ran up a ton of debt. The bank said that it was our fault because we didn't store the credit cards in a locked place. The gal also wrote checks on our account and got caught. She spent time in jail. That being said, we lost thousands of dollars so were anable to buy a home when we moved back to Texas from Nashville.
> Daughter #2 had gotten married and moved to Houston and put her house up for lease. She asked us if we wanted to move into her house so we agreed.
> Then daughter #1 and husband bought a farm and sold their house so we were left here knowing no one and it is a very small community so we drive 30 miles to the doctors, church, etc. Our other 2 children live close to were we do business and we had live there 20 year before the Nashville move. We have been wanting to move back there for some time now.
> ...


My dear Marilyn, you sure went through a lot of tough times. But I'm glad you're finally getting ahead. I'm so glad to hear the seller approved your offer.
Best of luck for the move!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not good about the dog. But fantastic for you to be able to get extra help, especially someone to take you shopping.


It will be a real treat, to have someone help with the shopping again- I have been allocated an hour and a half every fortnight- which as we get our Superannuation every two weeks will work out well. I must see about getting the card to use for disability parking. I am trying to use the exercycle more, given that Ringo is now going out on a rope- it was getting so sore walking, and the Specialist said that I must build up those muscles- I got up to a bit more than 3 k yesterday which I felt was a good start.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yippee for the help. :thumbup:


Thanks, Heather!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Only on page 10, but must get to bed soon. I'll try to catch everything's up on my activities.
> 
> Spent a week at home, with a vet appt for Lisa's for shots. Ended up costing almost $300 because she is having an issue with ecoli. Also had to buy heartworm meds. My drivers license expires in June and because I have hazmat on it, have to be fingerprinted. The office where I had to go is only open M,W, Th and it had to be done right away as Homeland Security has to send me a letter before I can renew. Found my birth certificate and went to Perrysburg. Darn, name doesn't match drivers license. Had to find my marriage certificate. Couldn't find it (box is missing). Darn. Luckily was married in the county seat so got a certified copy. And back and got them done. What a week!
> 
> ...


WOW, Kathy!! Sounds as if you spent all of your at home time running around. But I'm glad you could slow down enough for a nice visit with Sam!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I had a midwife when I had my youngest but not just a midwife . Here they are connected to the hospital . I saw her for my regular visits and I went for all my scans at the hospital . She also came to my home . I had my baby at the hospital and she was there all the time . When I had a slight problem she called the doctor . He moved the baby and then left and she delivered him with my help of course . It was funny though because she said he wouldn't be as big as the other two and was she red faced when he weighed 10 lbs 2
> 
> Sonja


Neither of my four weighed even 7 lb. I can't imagine giving birth to a 10 lb baby!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bit concerned- there seems to be a very large dog suddenly in the neighbourhood- bit worrying when I still have no fence. But otherwise all is ok- I have been assessed as requiring substantially more assistance than I was getting before- including help with the shopping- which will make life cazillions easier.
> Had a good day at the Marae Weaving Class.


That's wonderful news, Julie. Have you let your landlord know that work on your fence has stopped? He'll probably get them going!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday Denise.....


And a very happy birthday from me, too. Hope it's not too late.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations, Sam & family. Sorry the labor and delivery were so difficult. Hope all is okay now. 

Nicho - Happy Birthday.

Julie - good to hear you're getting additional support and hope that the fence is finished soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That's wonderful news, Julie. Have you let your landlord know that work on your fence has stopped? He'll probably get them going!
> Junek


We are giving the current contractor till the end of the week, then hopefully we will employ the one I think is more likely to honour his word.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Congratulations, Sam & family. Sorry the labor and delivery were so difficult. Hope all is okay now.
> 
> Nicho - Happy Birthday.
> 
> Julie - good to hear you're getting additional support and hope that the fence is finished soon.


Thanks, Rookie! I sure hope that fence happens soon!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

So glad that you now have help with your shopping. I know it was so difficult for you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Stopping in really quick to say I am home safe and sound. None too soon too the wind picked up over night, reminds me of parts of Scotland minus the rain. That stopped just a short while ago.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in really quick to say I am home safe and sound. None too soon too the wind picked up over night, reminds me of parts of Scotland minus the rain. That stopped just a short while ago.


You must be very tired. I am glad that you had a good time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in really quick to say I am home safe and sound. None too soon too the wind picked up over night, reminds me of parts of Scotland minus the rain. That stopped just a short while ago.


I'm glad that you arrived safely home before the bad weather arrived
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I miss having coffee with you, Caren. Here's some for all of us. It's a cold, rainy dreary day here so I'm having some extra here too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I had a midwife when I had my youngest but not just a midwife . Here they are connected to the hospital . I saw her for my regular visits and I went for all my scans at the hospital . She also came to my home . I had my baby at the hospital and she was there all the time . When I had a slight problem she called the doctor . He moved the baby and then left and she delivered him with my help of course . It was funny though because she said he wouldn't be as big as the other two and was she red faced when he weighed 10 lbs 2
> 
> Sonja


Wow!, my kids were 2 months old before they weighed that.
Here it is at least an hour to a hospital that does deliveries, that's why I think it's so crazy, if you are 5 minutes from a Hospital & something goes wrong you might have time to get there & get help but not 60 miles plus a wait on on ambulance which may have add another hour depending where you live.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fell Ponies, Bonnie- which apparently she is breeding- she doesn't wear a crash hat- something to do with having to go to the hair-dresser!


I think at that age I would be more worried about broken hips or other bones rather than a broken head :lol: But I imagine the horse she rides is pretty tame.
I've not been on a horse for years but certainly had lots of bumps & bruises over the years. My DH has 1/2 a hardware store in his ankle from a horse coming over backwards on him when a teenager, the saddle horn crushed his ankle, he was on crutches for over a year & was told he may never walk again. It finally healed but the older he gets the more pronounced the limp gets.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> She has been criticised many times for never wearing a hard hat. Causes great consternation among the safety experts!


Good grief, except for races I have never seen anyone wear a helmet to ride a horse. Maybe people should wear a special padded suit too? :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bit concerned- there seems to be a very large dog suddenly in the neighbourhood- bit worrying when I still have no fence. But otherwise all is ok- I have been assessed as requiring substantially more assistance than I was getting before- including help with the shopping- which will make life cazillions easier.
> Had a good day at the Marae Weaving Class.


Any news on the fence? Or will we have to send Brantley over? :lol:  
Great that you can get more assistance. 
How is the weaving coming? Can we see pictures of your progress?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, your DH's injury sounds painful even now. Ouch. 
Julie, yeah, happy you will have help with groceries. Walking is so healing for me. Something about fresh air and repetitive movement I think. Maya was so funny yesterday. The grasshoppers were out in force and she would run trying to catch them. Good luck with that one. They even flew into my face.
Actor will find real name for bugs. They aren't the green bugs we had back East. They are shorter and a speckled sand color.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Denise, you get to celebrate on the first day of retirement too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bit concerned- there seems to be a very large dog suddenly in the neighbourhood- bit worrying when I still have no fence. But otherwise all is ok- I have been assessed as requiring substantially more assistance than I was getting before- including help with the shopping- which will make life cazillions easier.
> Had a good day at the Marae Weaving Class.


I'm glad you are getting more help Julie . Will that mean you get more help financially too . I hope so 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good grief, except for races I have never seen anyone wear a helmet to ride a horse. Maybe people should wear a special padded suit too? :roll: :roll:


You know the English like to dress up for anything . Jodhpurs , hacking jacket , riding boots and of course the hat for riding 😜
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I looked up the Fell Ponies, quite pretty horses but not very tall, the breed must be less than 14 hands high. My experience with ponies here is that they are much meaner than regular horses. People buy ponies for kids thinking smaller is better but the ones we had were sometimes nasty, would bite & were hard to catch. My brother had a mare thst had to be tethered rather than turned loose in the pasture as she would not let herself be caught. Some of the worst dumps I had were from ponies.
For many years I had an Arabian horse he was generally very good natured. I sold him when I worked in the city. We have always had a horse or 2 around the farm, right now we have a Paint horse but he is not very well broken, more a pet then anything else. The GKs lve feeding him bushels of carrots.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in really quick to say I am home safe and sound. None too soon too the wind picked up over night, reminds me of parts of Scotland minus the rain. That stopped just a short while ago.


Welcome home Caren. Hope you had a good nights sleep in your own bed!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sonja, that romper suit is so cute. You're doing a marvellous job with your knitting.

I'm hoping my reply is sent because I've been having trouble with my computer all morning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was on Facebook I find it a quite delightful aspect of our Queen. Out riding on Saturday 18th April 2015.


I think she is just great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, congratulations on the arrival of Neahemiah Silas. HOpe the infection clears up quickly and that Rachel also gets over her ordeal soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oops!! Seems like I'm making double posts way too often!!


Are we going to have to change the name from Gwenie to Junie? LOL

Very busy at work today so trying to catch up...

Sam, congrats on being a great grandpa. He's a whopper! Glad he and his mom are getting good care, but sorry she had such a hard time.

Nicho, happy birthday and congrats to your DS on his graduation.

Great knitting pics, too.

Kathy, glad you got all the paperwork taken care of and Lila, too.

Julie, wonderful that your assistance is coming through. You deserve to have things be a little easier!

Caren, glad you're home safe and sound and that you had a good trip.

I got a couple of doll outfits made over the weekend for BFF's project, found her a couple of dolls at the thrift store, so will be sending those off soon. I'll try and get photos before I do...have to find my camera cord again. :roll: My workspace is slightly *cough* cluttered. Hrm.

Healing thoughts to all in need, happy thoughts to everyone, and hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~
> I have been busy trying to finish the mystery afghan. I finally did finish the final piece....now I have 33 pieces to block and sew together!!!! And then add an I-cord border. Plus 5 gazillion strands to weave in! I may be done by next fall...it is heavy & thick!
> Happy spring to all (or is it happy fall for some).


The final piece is very pretty. Looking forward to seeing the finished afghan.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Denise. Have a great day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - neahemiah silas jones finally made his appearance yesterday --- sam


Congratulations Sam!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sonja, that romper suit is so cute. You're doing a marvellous job with your knitting.
> 
> I'm hoping my reply is sent because I've been having trouble with my computer all morning.


Thank you Liz your reply arrived at it's destination 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn - Not sorry at all that I asked! :lol: So pleased for you that things are working out the way you want them. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in really quick to say I am home safe and sound. None too soon too the wind picked up over night, reminds me of parts of Scotland minus the rain. That stopped just a short while ago.


I'm so glad you're home safely and that you had such a grand time!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> I think she is just great.


Yes and an extremely competent and experienced horsewoman. Added to her strong personality I think she would manage to control any horse or pony.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> - I have been assessed as requiring substantially more assistance than I was getting before- including help with the shopping- which will make life cazillions easier.
> .


That is good news Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> So glad that you now have help with your shopping. I know it was so difficult for you.


Thank you Martina! Although I am marginally closer to the shops, it is harder reaching them- I can no longer go out on impulse. But at least otherwise things are ok. And seeing people three times a week will break up the being alone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> You must be very tired. I am glad that you had a good time.


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think at that age I would be more worried about broken hips or other bones rather than a broken head :lol: But I imagine the horse she rides is pretty tame.
> I've not been on a horse for years but certainly had lots of bumps & bruises over the years. My DH has 1/2 a hardware store in his ankle from a horse coming over backwards on him when a teenager, the saddle horn crushed his ankle, he was on crutches for over a year & was told he may never walk again. It finally healed but the older he gets the more pronounced the limp gets.


And of course the ankle is a very complex part of one's skeleton. Sorry to hear of his problems with it.
The Fell ponies have a reputation of being very good natured.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Any news on the fence? Or will we have to send Brantley over? :lol:
> Great that you can get more assistance.
> How is the weaving coming? Can we see pictures of your progress?


Yeah that is a good thought because if Brantley came of course Gwen might too!
My weaving from last year has vanished- someone has my old box, but is not owning up to what she did with the contents. So I am back to 'soaping' feathers- it will not hurt to have to weave it again- all part of the learning process.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, your DH's injury sounds painful even now. Ouch.
> Julie, yeah, happy you will have help with groceries. Walking is so healing for me. Something about fresh air and repetitive movement I think. Maya was so funny yesterday. The grasshoppers were out in force and she would run trying to catch them. Good luck with that one. They even flew into my face.
> Actor will find real name for bugs. They aren't the green bugs we had back East. They are shorter and a speckled sand color.


Thanks Joy- you are very lucky still to be able to walk so far. I used to walk miles- and think nothing of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you are getting more help Julie . Will that mean you get more help financially too . I hope so
> Sonja


There will be a little more as a result- because I won't be paying as much on taxis.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I looked up the Fell Ponies, quite pretty horses but not very tall, the breed must be less than 14 hands high. My experience with ponies here is that they are much meaner than regular horses. People buy ponies for kids thinking smaller is better but the ones we had were sometimes nasty, would bite & were hard to catch. My brother had a mare thst had to be tethered rather than turned loose in the pasture as she would not let herself be caught. Some of the worst dumps I had were from ponies.
> For many years I had an Arabian horse he was generally very good natured. I sold him when I worked in the city. We have always had a horse or 2 around the farm, right now we have a Paint horse but he is not very well broken, more a pet then anything else. The GKs lve feeding him bushels of carrots.


One of the meanest ponies I have encountered was half Shetland- but I was told his problems, and listened all summer, and at the end he did an almost clear round jumping for me- people were quite amazed to see Sammy behave himself. I understand the Fell Ponies are different. And Her Majesty is a pretty experienced breeder of both horses and dogs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think she is just great.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Are we going to have to change the name from Gwenie to Junie? LOL
> 
> Very busy at work today so trying to catch up...
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That is good news Julie!


It is!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Nico - Happy birthday Denise!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A photo of everything minus a jacket that I biught. Had to buy a small back pack to bring things home in seems I only took two small carry on bags with me. 
Now back to work break is over, will stop back again later this evening.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DH and I have been spending a few days at a hotel on the Isle of Arran (not the one the knitting comes from, that's only one R :lol: ) and the weather has been lovely. We drove around the whole island today, which is only about 60 miles and the scenery was lovely. I love Arran and it is so handy for us being only a 20 minute car journey, then an hour's sail on the car ferry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH and I have been spending a few days at a hotel on the Isle of Arran (not the one the knitting comes from, that's only one R :lol: ) and the weather has been lovely. We drove around the whole island today, which is only about 60 miles and the scenery was lovely. I love Arran and it is so handy for us being only a 20 minute car journey, then an hour's sail on the car ferry.


That is still pretty ancient- re: the Castle. Glad that you had good weather!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH and I have been spending a few days at a hotel on the Isle of Arran (not the one the knitting comes from, that's only one R :lol: ) and the weather has been lovely. We drove around the whole island today, which is only about 60 miles and the scenery was lovely.


That sounds like a lovely way to spend a day. 👍 a lovely photo too. We spent most days driving around looking at the scenery, even in the rain the first two days. I even put my feet in the water a few times, it was surprisingly warmer than I thought it would be. This was on the Isle of Skye long the roadside, a lovely little waterfall.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate & Caren,Great pictures, I love mountain scenery sounds like you both had/are having a great holiday
Carol, I forgot to comment, the latest square for you blanket is very pretty, I can't wait to see the finished blanket.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren & Kate - love your photos. Hope to get to Scotland some day. A little babbling brook for your feet, eh Caren?

I think I see some lovely purple yarn in the midst of all your goodies. Fun loot!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate & Caren,Great pictures, I love mountain scenery sounds like you both had/are having a great holiday
> Carol, I forgot to comment, the latest square for you blanket is very pretty, I can't wait to see the finished blanket.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Nicho!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And Brantley would go in a heartbeat too! LOL He'd love to visit NZ. So glad the new assessment is now providing you with some help too. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Any news on the fence? Or will we have to send Brantley over? :lol:
> Great that you can get more assistance.
> How is the weaving coming? Can we see pictures of your progress?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If he came you know I'd be there too! Do you know who has your box? Can you be very direct and ask for it? You attitude about is is good; afraid if I knew I would be a bit more aggressive about getting it back.



Lurker 2 said:


> Yeah that is a good thought because if Brantley came of course Gwen might too!
> My weaving from last year has vanished- someone has my old box, but is not owning up to what she did with the contents. So I am back to 'soaping' feathers- it will not hurt to have to weave it again- all part of the learning process.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Did see the warrior  Lovely place. Got a chuckle thinking of the castl as being "more modern". How wonderful to be able to travel to such places.



KateB said:


> DH and I have been spending a few days at a hotel on the Isle of Arran (not the one the knitting comes from, that's only one R :lol: ) and the weather has been lovely. We drove around the whole island today, which is only about 60 miles and the scenery was lovely. I love Arran and it is so handy for us being only a 20 minute car journey, then an hour's sail on the car ferry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you don't need to be losing weight to eat protein packed meals. do check out this article - "15 Protein-Packed Recipes for Weight Loss." when you go to the site it will list the recipe name and a little description and all you need do is click on the ones you want. I think everyone should look at this one.

http://skinnyms.com/15-protein-packed-recipes-weight-loss/?utm_source=zergnet.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=zergnet_423109


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear you are back safe and sound. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Have had safe journey, long but safe. Waiting on my flight home. Have been in Philly Pa since about 2pm. I enjoyed very much my time in the UK. I will be back again. xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully so will they now. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Congratulations, Sam, on the new family member! I agree with you about the Dr. Although I know some women have a midwife. Not me! I wanted a doctor and a hospital for my four children. I believing in taking full advantage of modern medicine and technology.
> Junek!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to hear you are back safe and sound. --- sam


Thank you Sam! The wind today would have been awful to have to fly in, if they flew at all. The wind is still rather noisy hound stop this evening and turn to rain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as soon as they send some. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> p20 and caught up for the morning. When will Great Grandpa have pics?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> A photo of everything minus a jacket that I biught. Had to buy a small back pack to bring things home in seems I only took two small carry on bags with me.
> Now back to work break is over, will stop back again later this evening.


You were very restrained!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> DH and I have been spending a few days at a hotel on the Isle of Arran (not the one the knitting comes from, that's only one R :lol: ) and the weather has been lovely. We drove around the whole island today, which is only about 60 miles and the scenery was lovely. I love Arran and it is so handy for us being only a 20 minute car journey, then an hour's sail on the car ferry.


The photos are lovely, I'm glad you had a good weekend.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> That sounds like a lovely way to spend a day. 👍 a lovely photo too. We spent most days driving around looking at the scenery, even in the rain the first two days. I even put my feet in the water a few times, it was surprisingly warmer than I thought it would be. This was on the Isle of Skye long the roadside, a lovely little waterfall.


Took me a few minutes to work out the first one until I realised you were doing your foot photography again!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> You were very restrained!


Yes I was this time. I brought back memories that if They were solid objects would fill the entire plane and then some. 😊😊😊😍😍


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have had a quite a couple of years but so glad you are going to be able to move and be closer to your children. thirty miles is not far but in your case it makes all the difference. yeah for you.

sending tons of healing energy to DH - so sorry about the agent orange - think it did more harm than good. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Now that I have a few minutes, I will tell you the story of our lives the past few years.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Took me a few minutes to work out the first one until I realised you were doing your foot photography again!


I got photos of our feet every place we went, or nearly every place. Not sure exactly where this was taken, other than Scotland. :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was this the mystery afghan? --- sam --- really like it - good colors.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I got photos of our feet every place we went, or nearly every place. Not sure exactly where this was taken, other than Scotland. :XD:


Have you got a foot fetish Caren 😄
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they did do a section - finally. dumb midwife. --- sam --- and so much for doing things naturally.



Gweniepooh said:


> I agree June.....I thought that is anything hapened and c-section was needed that they had to call in a doctor too. Did the do that Sam?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you got a foot fetish Caren 😄
> Sonja


Hee hee no it shows I have walked here. 😁😁😁 I have more photos of me in the water in different places we stopped. I started doing the photos when my bunch was little to show where we had been. They could tell you where it was by the foot wear each one had on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking good melody - I love the color. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 10:45pm and I have gotten this far. As you can see I didn't get a lot done. Joined some seams and put in a sleeve. Still have to attach the other sleeve and then pick up stitches and make the neck/collar.
> 
> Off to bed will get this finished up tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks Kathy - I thought they said they would be open but couldn't remember for sure. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> If Sam hadn't mentioned it, they will be open on the Saturday of our KAP. Hours are from 10-4. Takes less than on hour from Sam's house.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at that weight he should have come potty broken. how big is he now? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I had a midwife when I had my youngest but not just a midwife . Here they are connected to the hospital . I saw her for my regular visits and I went for all my scans at the hospital . She also came to my home . I had my baby at the hospital and she was there all the time . When I had a slight problem she called the doctor . He moved the baby and then left and she delivered him with my help of course . It was funny though because she said he wouldn't be as big as the other two and was she red faced when he weighed 10 lbs 2
> 
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - that is just like a woman. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Fell Ponies, Bonnie- which apparently she is breeding- she doesn't wear a crash hat- something to do with having to go to the hair-dresser!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

none of them had a crash helmet on. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think they are very careful about which horse/pony she rides. But also would suspect that she has a very good rapport with her mount. But they do have a point.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I gather he was the one all in black. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I originally came up with Master of the Hunt- I am glad I checked back to facebook!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just popping on for a moment. Just cast off Noahs sweater. I am very pleased with how it turned out. I have to wash and block it but I am happy.

Check in later on. Here it is. 
P.S. have to sew in the ends first. But couldn't wait to post.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and I will join the chorus - happy birthday to you dear nicho - and many more. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> We are a little late, it is already 7-24 pm., in Sydney:
> but *Happy Happy Birthday Denise (Nicho)*
> May you have many more to come!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just popping on for a moment. Just cast off Noahs sweater. I am very pleased with how it turned out. I have to wash and block it but I am happy.
> 
> Check in later on. Here it is.
> P.S. have to sew in the ends first. But couldn't wait to post.


It looks great, Melody!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> and I will join the chorus - happy birthday to you dear nicho - and many more. --- sam


And from me, too, Nicho!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the card kate - thanks. by the by - how is your ankle? --- sam



KateB said:


> Congratulations Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good grief caren - did you have room for any clothes? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> A photo of everything minus a jacket that I biught. Had to buy a small back pack to bring things home in seems I only took two small carry on bags with me.
> Now back to work break is over, will stop back again later this evening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

saw the sleeping warrior - what has always amazed me is that castles built hundreds of years ago are still standing when even with modern methods we use most of our buildring don't last a hundred years. --- sam



KateB said:


> DH and I have been spending a few days at a hotel on the Isle of Arran (not the one the knitting comes from, that's only one R :lol: ) and the weather has been lovely. We drove around the whole island today, which is only about 60 miles and the scenery was lovely. I love Arran and it is so handy for us being only a 20 minute car journey, then an hour's sail on the car ferry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the lovely photos caren - that is a very lovely waterfall. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> That sounds like a lovely way to spend a day. 👍 a lovely photo too. We spent most days driving around looking at the scenery, even in the rain the first two days. I even put my feet in the water a few times, it was surprisingly warmer than I thought it would be. This was on the Isle of Skye long the roadside, a lovely little waterfall.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there some reason we have not heard from Josephine for some reason - have I forgotten something? --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was there a reason for this foot fetish? --- sam

NOTE: I did see your answer a few posts back.



NanaCaren said:


> I got photos of our feet every place we went, or nearly every place. Not sure exactly where this was taken, other than Scotland. :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And Brantley would go in a heartbeat too! LOL He'd love to visit NZ. So glad the new assessment is now providing you with some help too.


I know one of his stops would be Hobbiton, near Matamata- and he would have to go down to the Alps!
Not quite there, yet- it will take about a week for things to happen- but that is not very long, and meantime my enthusiastic grass cutter is coming to take me shopping today, (and pick up his money- that is his real motivation!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If he came you know I'd be there too! Do you know who has your box? Can you be very direct and ask for it? You attitude about is is good; afraid if I knew I would be a bit more aggressive about getting it back.


Because they are so alike- pretty impossible to distinguish- and as the teacher let it slide, I don't see what else can be done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - that is just like a woman. --- sam


Sam!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> none of them had a crash helmet on. --- sam


oh well... so much for role models


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I gather he was the one all in black. --- sam


Not sure I'd have to locate it again on facebook, and that is easier to say than done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just popping on for a moment. Just cast off Noahs sweater. I am very pleased with how it turned out. I have to wash and block it but I am happy.
> 
> Check in later on. Here it is.
> P.S. have to sew in the ends first. But couldn't wait to post.


You should be happy- looks good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is there some reason we have not heard from Josephine for some reason - have I forgotten something? --- sam


Wasn't she having an operation? and I seem to recall some other social activity first.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Caught up now.

Happy Birthday Denise. 

All travel photos are awesome. Seeing as I am an arm chair traveller.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> is there some reason we have not heard from Josephine for some reason - have I forgotten something? --- sam


Purple was on vacation --- she's back now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the card kate - thanks. by the by - how is your ankle? --- sam


It's ok thanks Sam. It still swells up if I walk too far on it (you should have seen it when I came back from Amsterdam :shock: ) but has never pained me all that much.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I thought I might not manage to visit you all this evening, as I had a get-together arranged with a group of friends. However, as only 3 of us were able to make it, it was called off. I wasn't entirely sorry - I spent most of the morning sorting out some stuff at the bank, all positive, but I hate banks, so ended up feeling frazzled. Then 6 of the grandchildren, plus their mums, came over after school, so it turned into a busy afternoon.

Congratulations on the great-grandchild, Sam. I hope all the trauma around the birth will soon be forgotten, and he will soon begin to thrive. I must just say a word in defence of midwives, not least because both my late mother-in-law and her sister were midwives. All of my 4 children were born in midwife-led units attached to larger maternity hospitals, as were 4 of my seven grandchildren; the two eldest grandchildren were delivered by c-section, but the need for this was established early on, and the midwives were very happy to hand over when it became necessary.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is an interesting article --- sam

One unfortunate fact about eating a gluten free diet is that it often comes with one or more other allergies. I'd estimate that perhaps half of the people who eat gluten free also avoid at least one other thing in their diet. It might be corn, rice, eggs, dairy, animal products in general, or even all grains completely.

Today I want to give some tips to those people on what I call a Gluten Free Plus diet: gluten free plus something else. It's not the end of the world to eat (or cook) gluten free, but once you start adding additional foods to the list of things to avoid, it gets progressively harder to make delicious food and still keep your sanity.

So here are some of the most common Gluten Free Plus diets that I've come across, along with some ingredient substitutions that have worked best for me.

	Corn - Cornstarch is frequently used in gluten free flour mixes. Starchy flours are a key component of these mixes for a reason, so use tapioca starch as a substitute. Tapioca starch can also be used to thicken sauces. Potato starch is a very bad substitute for cornstarch.

	Dairy/Casein - I think dairy substitutes are some of the easiest substitutes to handle. Non-dairy milks can be used instead of cow milk in 99% of recipes. Butter can be replaced with Vegan Buttery Sticks (try Earth Balance). Coconut oil, shortening, or vegetable oil can also be used instead of butter in certain recipes. There are even non-dairy cheeses.

	Sugar - I'm not an expert on sugar-free recipes, but stevia, agave nectar, honey, coconut sugar and maple syrup can all be used as a substitute for refined sugar in some recipes. You do have to be more careful with these substitutions, as sometimes the granular nature of the refined sugar is important to the success of the recipe. Reducing your total intake of sweeteners can make a sugar-free diet more palatable. The less you eat sweets, the less you'll crave them, and the more sensitive your tongue will become to small amounts of sweeteners.

	Yeast - Yeast is just one of the ingredients used to leaven baked products. Baking soda and baking powder are two others. So if you need to be yeast free but still want to make baked goods, then it's easiest to stick to recipes that normally use baking soda or baking powder rather than yeast. Pancakes, cookies, muffins,and quick breads are a few examples of recipes that do not use yeast.

	Rice - Rice is probably the most commonly used gluten free grain. If you're allergic to it, try using another gluten free grain or bean based flour, as a 1:1 substitute for the rice flour. Sorghum flour is a good option and is one of the easier flours to find in large grocery stores. The gluten free flours that would not be a good substitute include nut flours like almond and coconut, and masa harina (a special kind of corn flour).

	Eggs - If you cannot eat eggs, then there are two good options for substitutes. The first I learned from my vegan friends and it's called a flax egg. Mix 1 Tbsp. of freshly ground flax seed with 3 Tbsp. of hot water. Let this mixture sit for a few minutes and then use it in baked goods just like you would an egg. You can also buy egg replacement powders made by Orgran or Ener-G Foods. Vegans often use specific types of tofu as an egg substitute.

C:\Users\Preston\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.Outlook\HO57AH00\email.mht


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I know she is having knee surgery but isn't that in may? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Wasn't she having an operation? and I seem to recall some other social activity first.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> is there some reason we have not heard from Josephine for some reason - have I forgotten something? --- sam


She was having a holiday with her GKs in the old milking parlour, and then getting ready for her operation, I think at the beginning of May.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> good grief caren - did you have room for any clothes? --- sam


Yes I sure did :mrgreen: :XD: I bought the small blue back pack to bring home a few things. I also went with a rather empty bag and left a couple things behind. :-o


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> She was having a holiday with her GKs in the old milking parlour, and then getting ready for her operation, I think at the beginning of May.


Her operation is 8th of May I only remember because it is so close to our Mother's Day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks for the lovely photos caren - that is a very lovely waterfall. --- sam


You are most welcome. 
Oh and before I forget again, congratulations on the new addition. Love the name and hope all are doing well now, am looking forward to photos when you get them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

weren't we just talking about turmeric? --- sam

15 Remedies You Can Make From Turmeric!

The yellow/orange spice of Turmeric has been in use for over 2,000 years, and is considered one of the most effective medicinal herbs through its active ingredient - Curcumin.

Studies have found that a daily intake of Turmeric can do a great deal of actual benefit to our breathing, digestion, blood flow, heart and even brain. The curcumin has strong anti-inflammation and anti-cancer properties. It's amazing what just a spoon of turmeric, mixed with the right ingredients, can do.

But beyond these uses, old and wise men and women have, through the centuries, have come up with great home remedies using turmeric.

Here are 15 uses for this wonder spice that will bring you relief, healing and better living:

1. Treat ulcers and digestion problems: Mix one spoon of turmeric powder in a cup of boiling water, let it cool and then drink (you can sweeten with sugar or honey).

2. To relieve problems of digestion and acidness in the stomach: Mix half a spoon of turmeric with 1/4 spoon of black pepper and a 1/4 spoon of cardamom, and swallow after your meal.

3. To relieve a sore throat: Mix a spoon of honey with a spoon of turmeric and swallow about 4 times a day. 
A second option: Mix 1/2 a spoon of turmeric and 1/2 a spoon of salt in a glass of warm water and gurgle in the throat.

4. To treat fungus on the foot and nails: Mix turmeric powder with lemon juice until an ointment is created. Smear the ointment on the problematic area for a week. Recommendation: Put socks on them and sleep through the night this way.

5. Treating acne: Smear a mix made of a tablespoon of milk and a bit of turmeric. This may stain your face, so best to put it on at night and wash your face well in the morning.

6. To stop a bleeding caused by cuts or scrapes: Dub generously with turmeric powder for its anti-bacterial and anti-inflammation effects.

7. For quick healing of wounds: Make a thick mixture of turmeric with a bit of water. Smear on the wound and bandage it for at least 24 hours.

8. To treat arthritis: Boil a glass of milk with a spoon and a half of turmeric powder. Wait till it cools and drink.

9. To relieve asthma attacks: Mix 1/4 spoon of turmeric powder in a glass of hot water and drink in small sips.

10. To stop your gums from bleeding: Massage the teeth and gums with a mixture made of equal parts turmeric powder, mustard, oil and salt.

11. To treat mouth wounds: Mix a 1/4 spoon of turmeric in a glass of hot water and wait till it cools. Gargle several times a day.

12. Treating stubborn calluses: Prepare a thick mix of 50 grams of turmeric powder with 3 tablespoons of olive oil. Mix well to receive the salve and then smear it on the callus.

13. To treat insect bites: Make a mixture of turmeric and lemon and smear on the injured area to stop both the itching and suck away the small amount of poison they leave behind which irritates the skin.

14. For rough PMS syndrome and cramps: Mix a spoon and a half of turmeric in a glass of hot milk.

15. To ease a labor: It is recommended for women 9 months pregnant to swallow 1/2 a spoon of turmeric with hot milk every day. This combination, taken late in the pregnancy, should make giving birth a little easier.

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=15140&memberid=982839


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

here is an interesting article --- sam

Very interesting thanks for posting, I will pass this on to Amy as well.the turmeric is interesting as well. I'm going to try some. I did try the one for pregnancy it worked.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi from a chilly, windy Indy. Has continued to rain on and off today with a mighty wind. Woke up early because it was raining so hard. Kept telling myself that if a tornado was near, the siren would go off. Was able to get a couple more hours in after it stopped raining so hard.

Happy birthday to Nicho. Hope you are having a good one. Also congrats on your retirement.

Caren, welcome home. Looks like you had a lot of fun. Am thinking about getting my passport again. Would like to go to Canada again as a tourist. 

Carol, your kal blanket is pretty. Wish I had done it. My crocheted one is a hot mess. I'll attach a photo. I didn't like how the joining was; even though it is a neat idea. I just couldn't get the corners to look right. I pulled it out and did another one. I only made 10 squares so am using 9 of them right now. May go back and make a few more. Am taking that center thingy off, too. It will make a nice dog blanket or I may turn it into a large pillow. 

Going to try and repost my loot from the yarn shop and a couple other pix.

Hope everyone is having a great day.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Denise (Nicho) hope you are safe and have come through last nights wild weather okay.

Wild weather hit Sydney and surrounds with a cat 2 cyclone strength storm last night, leading to flash flooding, trees down and wide spread power outages and public transport disruptions.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi from a chilly, windy Indy. Has continued to rain on and off today with a mighty wind. Woke up early because it was raining so hard. Kept telling myself that if a tornado was near, the siren would go off. Was able to get a couple more hours in after it stopped raining so hard.
> 
> Happy birthday to Nicho. Hope you are having a good one. Also congrats on your retirement.
> 
> ...


Yea You---DPN's!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam asked me to post these High Protein Peanut Bars

Introduction

These grab-and-go bars could not be simpler to make! At over 15 grams of protein per bar, they would make a great breakfast or post-workout snack.

Minutes to Prepare: 5
Number of Servings: 12

Ingredients

1 cup natural peanut butter
3 tablespoons honey, or to taste
1 1/2 cups chocolate whey protein powder
1 cup uncooked oats
2-5 tablespoons water
(optional) 1 tablespoon of unsweetened cocoa

Directions

Mix the peanut butter and honey in a bowl and microwave for 30 seconds. Add the rest of ingredients and mix together. Mixture should be crumbly and slightly moist.

Press (hard) into a 9x9 tray and refrigerate for 20 minutes. Cut into 12 equal bars. 

Mmmmm!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Hi from a chilly, windy Indy. Has continued to rain on and off today with a mighty wind. Woke up early because it was raining so hard. Kept telling myself that if a tornado was near, the siren would go off. Was able to get a couple more hours in after it stopped raining so hard.
> 
> Happy birthday to Nicho. Hope you are having a good one. Also congrats on your retirement.
> 
> ...


You have beautiful yarn and make beautiful socks
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I miss having coffee with you, Caren. Here's some for all of us. It's a cold, rainy dreary day here so I'm having some extra here too.


Coffee is perfect for today, I needed a cup at least that size. Chilly windy rainy day here today.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello Dear Sisters of My Heart,
Last week I really worked hard on the house. This week I am recuperating. I worked on my second sock this past weekend and broke not one but two Chiagoo Bamboo needles in the size 1 magic loop. I called today and ordered the red lace to replace them. At least I know they wont break. I dont have a problem with breakage in the 9 and 12 lengths. I cant do anything further until my needles come in so I am going to read the book Sister bought me. She said it cannot be put down once you start. I havent gotten Gerrys yarn yet to start her crocheted pineapple shawl so I am at a standstill with my handwork.
DENISE, Happy Birthday! How is retirement? It will take a little while to adjust but once you do you will absolutely wonder how you ever worked and did what you did at home. I love this phase of my life. Congratulations to your handsome son on attaining two degrees from college while holding down a job. That is quite an accomplishment.
CATHY, I just love the black and white photo of Serena. I am glad the day was pretty and looks like she loved her cake. She is such a little cutie.
JEANETTE. You will have to post pics of your landscaping when you get finished. I am so excited for you and your wonderful trip to Tennessee. That will be so much fun shared with a fellow knitter and you will glean so much knowledge.. Lucky lady.
SONJA, As I stated on the KP site, your little romper is adorable. I want to learn the duplicate stitch.. Your work is to swoon over!
SAM, Congratulations on your new great grandson. I love his name. Poor Rachel. Everyone has their opinions but I firmly believe in a good obstetrician in a hospital environment. If a baby gets in trouble, time can be so important. If in a hospital the Dr can have a baby delivered very quickly. All those hours of pain Rachel could have had pain free and have experienced a pleasant birth of her son. I hope this wont deter her on future pregnancies.
MARILYN, Never apologize for how long your posts are. We all love you and care for you and we are interested in your life experiences. I am thrilled to hear that you and Ray are finally getting a break and are going to be near your children and friends. Agent Orange did a number on our service men and they should be compensated. I will pray for smooth sailing for you both now.
CAREN, Glad to hear you had a good trip and glad you are safely home. I miss your posts when you arent here.
MARY, Prayers for your hot water heater to be fixed in short order. It is awful when our water is messed up. Give Matthew my love.
MELLIE, Your sweater turned out so sweet. I knew it would. I must be the slowest knitter on here. Are you feeling better?
KATHY, It sounds like you spent all of your down time running. I hope you got to spend some time with family. I see you bought another skein of Cascade Heritage Prints. I love that yarn. I love the peachy (?) color of yarn. What are the plans for it? I was sorry to hear Liela is having problems. Vet costs kill us but it is something we have to take care of for the health of our furbabies.
LIZ, I sure hope the earache and neuralgia pain have subsided. An ear infection can be so painful. Ask me how I know.
JULIE, I got so excited when I read that you are getting more help. I still pray for more money for you. Hope the big dog doesnt cause problems for our Ringo.
MARGARET, Glad you got to spend a while with a dear friend. They are true blessings to ones life for sure. What are you working on?
KATE, You had such beautiful scenery to take in with DH on your little getaway. Thanks for sharing.
Did anyone watch ACM awards. Poor Randy Travis. A shame he had ended up this way.
JOSEPHINE, If you are reading this, I pray your recovery from your knee surgery is going smoothly.
SANDI, Prayers continue for you and Alan. I miss your posts.
I LOVE YOU ALL TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

WOE,Kathy. DPNS. Good for you. Looks great. I love the completed pair with the ruffle. I have never seen that before. Did you have a pattern?
That little sock measuring thingy looks nifty too. Way to go!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the welcome home. Today I have been working much slower than normal, I think I'm still a bit tired from all the traveling yesterday. Some more photos


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A photo of everything minus a jacket that I biught. Had to buy a small back pack to bring things home in seems I only took two small carry on bags with me.
> Now back to work break is over, will stop back again later this evening.


I don't think any of us are the least surprised to see some yarn and knitting books in your haul!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH and I have been spending a few days at a hotel on the Isle of Arran (not the one the knitting comes from, that's only one R :lol: ) and the weather has been lovely. We drove around the whole island today, which is only about 60 miles and the scenery was lovely. I love Arran and it is so handy for us being only a 20 minute car journey, then an hour's sail on the car ferry.


Thank you so much for sharing the pictures of your little trip!! And, yes, the Sleeping Warrior's profile is clearly visible!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I don't think any of us are the least surprised to see some yarn and knitting books in your haul!!!
> Junek


Hee hee umm I tried really hard to not buy this time. Someone was no help at all though, he just said if I wanted to buy wool it was okay. I had to think about how it was getting home. To that he said no problem if it doesn't fit he will post it. He was no help at all :mrgreen: :shock: :XD:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That sounds like a lovely way to spend a day. 👍 a lovely photo too. We spent most days driving around looking at the scenery, even in the rain the first two days. I even put my feet in the water a few times, it was surprisingly warmer than I thought it would be. This was on the Isle of Skye long the roadside, a lovely little waterfall.


And thank you, Caren, for sharing your pictures. I would have thought the water would be icy!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy, really pretty socks.

Melody the sweater looks great.

I didn't sleep worth a darn last night, was tossing & turning at 330, not normal for me at all. My shoulder was aching, I think from lifting Addison when she was here. She's getting so big, not fat but a solid little girl. I haven't been very ambitious today but did a bunch of transplanting this morning & this afternoon I planted some early stuff in the garden, carrots, radish, lettuce, peas & kohlrabi. Now I'm holding down the couch.

Sorleena, you said your room is cluttered, I will post w photo of mine, in addition to all the regular stuff, I have just a FEW plants in there, lol

Remember, I said I was NEVER sewing flannelette again, well, I decided to " suck it up" & sew up the last of the scraps, finished another blanket last night for scraps, I think it turned out OK.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I got photos of our feet every place we went, or nearly every place. Not sure exactly where this was taken, other than Scotland. :XD:


Who went with you this time?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wasn't she having an operation? and I seem to recall some other social activity first.


She and Mr. Purple were going for a short holiday with her daughter and family. And she had a few things she wanted to get done before her knee replacement. I think that's happening the first part of May. If my memory isn't faulty...and that happens too frequently!😂
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Nicho...Happy Birthday to you. May your day be filled with many blessings.

Caren...It is so wonderful reading about your most recent travels and seeing the pictures.

Julie...So glad you are getting more help. Certainly hope the fence gets done real soon.

Carol...That afghan will be warm, but that is a very good thing in the winter months.

Time for me to get some sleep. I did get the hot water problem fixed today! The thermacoupler had gone bad. I will enjoy a shower in the morning. They landlord had it fixed by 9:45 AM which is a blessing. I boiled water early this morning so I could wash my hair and wash up before work today. So glad I don't have to do that routine daily.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee is perfect for today, I needed a cup at least that size. Chilly windy rainy day here today.


Breakfast looks good even this late in the day!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And thank you, Caren, for sharing your pictures. I would have thought the water would be icy!
> Junek


It wasn't to me, I am used to swimming in Lake Ontario. It doesn't seem to know what warm is. I was told how daft I was because the water was too cold.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

with the use of almond flour I think this recipe would be gluten free besides diabetic safe. if fact in was designed for a little girl who was diabetic and wanted a cookie she could take to school and everyone would enjoy including herself. --- sam

The Healthiest Chocolate Chip Cookie Ever
By What To Eat

Whether youre living with diabetes, have celiac, or are simply looking for a better-for-you cookie recipe, look no further!

Avas Chocolate Chip Cookies

Yields: 20 cookies

Ingredients:

1/2 cup unsalted organic almond butter (homemade or Living Tree Community Foods Organic Roasted Almond Butter)
2 tablespoons unsweetened applesauce
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 tablespoons honey
1/3 cup almond flour
1/2 cup cooked quinoa
1 tablespoons hemp seeds
1/3 cup bittersweet mini chocolate chips

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Place all of the ingredients in a large bowl, mix and scoop out with a spoon onto a prepared baking sheet.

Bake for 20  25 minutes. Let cool.

Enjoy with a big glass of unsweetened almond milk!

Nutritional information (Per Serving: 1 cookie): Calories: 80, Total Sugars: 3 g, Total Fat: 5 g, Saturated Fat: 1 g, Cholesterol: 0 mg, Protein: 2 g, Carbohydrate: 8 g, Dietary Fiber: 1 g, Sodium: 0 mg

Posted in: Diet and Nutrition

http://www.everydayhealth.com/columns/recipe-of-the-day/healthiest-chocolate-chip-cookie-recipe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Denise - congrats to your son. What a great celebration. Sure hope to see you at the KAP.
> 
> Melody - hope your back is still recovering. Good luck today at work and hope you get some more rest when you get home. It would be wonderful if you could come to the KAP. Would you be driving or flying? Let us know if you need any help with the travel arrangements. We do our best to welcome and assist our world travelers. Same for you Nicho...good options would be to Chicago, Indianapolis, Detroit and maybe some others I've not mentioned.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful 4 days


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Who went with you this time?
> Junek


I didn't take anyone with me much to everyone's protesting. My first time traveling solo.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It wasn't to me, I am used to swimming in Lake Ontario. It doesn't seem to know what warm is. I was told how daft I was because the water was too cold.


Oh, yes!! Probably what would be freezing to me would be toasty warm to you!!😇
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I love black and white photos too. That outfit I got online overseas for only $4.50 and free shipping. How cool was that.
> 
> It was a good day. The weather was forecast for 16c and rain and hail ! :shock: But for one I was glad that was a bit wrong. It was only 16c but stayed fine and not windy. Very cold though. She only had that outfit on for a few minutes (just to do the cake). Oh and by the way she is WALKING!! Yay.  She got some cool presents and clothes also.
> There were a few other little ones here so that was really cute to see them together.


Walking- how exciting. ANd now the fun really begins as she gets into everything etc.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking socks Kathy - were those the ones you were doing when we were at Panera?

love the four needles - my goodness you knit fast. I best get started on mine again.

I love your ugly afghan - especially the "octopuses" holding it together. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi from a chilly, windy Indy. Has continued to rain on and off today with a mighty wind. Woke up early because it was raining so hard. Kept telling myself that if a tornado was near, the siren would go off. Was able to get a couple more hours in after it stopped raining so hard.
> 
> Happy birthday to Nicho. Hope you are having a good one. Also congrats on your retirement.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

with the use of almond flour I think this recipe would be gluten free besides diabetic safe. if fact in was designed for a little girl who was diabetic and wanted a cookie she could take to school and everyone would enjoy including herself. --- sam

This sounds very good I might even have everything to try them out. Thank you for these.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finally finished the pattern I was changing from soakers to a romper suit . I quite like how the pattern turned out for a first try . Will know next time to use different needles for bib and I learned 2new things how to attach icord and with Julie's encouragement duplicate stitch


They are good- you have an eye for the small things that make your knitting look smart rather than just lovely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our cable is still not working - they say they are working on it - what happened to randy travis? --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Did anyone watch ACM awards. Poor Randy Travis. A shame he had ended up this way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and how much yarn did you post? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Hee hee umm I tried really hard to not buy this time. Someone was no help at all though, he just said if I wanted to buy wool it was okay. I had to think about how it was getting home. To that he said no problem if it doesn't fit he will post it. He was no help at all :mrgreen: :shock: :XD:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Congratulations Nicho to your son and especially for him to surprise you with an extra day of visiting. Wishing him well in a search for an ideal job for him.
> 
> Rookie...Have a super time on your knitting vacation. I am so glad that you and Linda can do this and for the guys to come along and have their own fun.
> 
> ...


Hope that water is fixed soon- I hate cold showers at any time no matter how nice the weather is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the quilt bonnie - really looks great. your starts look good also - lucky you to have a place to put them so they are in the sun. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, really pretty socks.
> 
> Melody the sweater looks great.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> We will have the maintenance guy look at it tomorrow. I didn't figure it was an emergency so didn't want to call it in on a Sunday. It is an interesting experience having to boil my water to do the dishes, but they are getting done. I only have a couple of pots left to wash and a few glasses. I am almost ready to start my 3rd load of laundry as well.


Now doing the dishes by boiling the jug I am well used to. With so many in the house as kids we would often run out of hot water and by the end of the day had to boil it. Thinking about it I wonder why we didn't need to boil it every night!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It was raining a touch when we headed to Scotland. Despite the rain it was lovely as ever.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and how much yarn did you post? --- sam


I did not post any. I was very well behaved this time. How ever next time I might not be. I do have a couple of the nano blocks sets on the way 😁😁


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are nano block sets? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I did not post any. I was very well behaved this time. How ever next time I might not be. I do have a couple of the nano blocks sets on the way 😁😁


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - neahemiah silas jones finally made his appearance yesterday - after 40 hours labor - 4 hours of pushing when they finally decided the head was too big to get past the pelvic bone - the did a section - thought they had her deadened with a local - started to cut and she screamed that she felt that so they had to put her under - the baby weight 9lb6oz. that would not have happened had she had a doctor and not a midwife and duma which is even less practical. the baby is very cute - a head full of dark hair.
> 
> for a while they didn't want her to push - wanted the baby to "naturally" work his way out. dear lord - too bad the midwife didn't experience the same pain. bet she would have changed her tune - and to think they let the baby bang his head on the pelvic bone for four hours. I can just see the duma lighting candles and throwing scented water sround. I need to get off this soapbox.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a traumatic time for all invovled. But congrats on the arrival of the new one. Was going to say little one but he wasn't all that little was he?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alrighty - finally - something to knit for the man in your life. --- sam

http://fashionablygeek.com/mens-apparel/crocheted-man-shorts-are-sure-to-be-all-the-rage-this-summer/#TOAWGzE5teQvmQcl.01


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> many times all that is needed is someone to catch the baby and cut the cord. The other times, which we all hear about, do need medical intervention. This may have been one, the size of the baby head and mum's pelvic bone issue could have been picked up by a scan. Hope all is well now.


I tend to think that the best option is Birthing Units- a non-medical environment with mid-wives intested in non-medicallised births. But with a hospital right next door so that in the case of unexpected problems medical assistance is immediately available. While they can tell which deliveries are at risk there will also be some which have unexpected problems- either with the laybou/delivery or with the baby or mother after an uneventful delivery.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Now that I have a few minutes, I will tell you the story of our lives the past few years.About 10 years ago, my oldest daughter and family moved to Midlothian. My grandson was having trouble in school and the Midlothian has an excellent high school. Anyway, they moved from Fort Worth to here. Then a few years later, my second daughter got out of the military and bought a home about 3 blocks from her sister.
> We had an unfortunate experience where the woman who helped clean our house stole our credit cards and ran up a ton of debt. The bank said that it was our fault because we didn't store the credit cards in a locked place. The gal also wrote checks on our account and got caught. She spent time in jail. That being said, we lost thousands of dollars so were anable to buy a home when we moved back to Texas from Nashville.
> Daughter #2 had gotten married and moved to Houston and put her house up for lease. She asked us if we wanted to move into her house so we agreed.
> Then daughter #1 and husband bought a farm and sold their house so we were left here knowing no one and it is a very small community so we drive 30 miles to the doctors, church, etc. Our other 2 children live close to were we do business and we had live there 20 year before the Nashville move. We have been wanting to move back there for some time now.
> ...


Sounds like a good move- once you get over the hassles of moving that is. Next few months will be busy though. It will be good being close to the kids and more central.
Never heard that we are meant to lock up our Credit Cards!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Marking my spot....I am SO far behind! I get glimpses of events here & there....lots has been happening to many. My best wishes for all, congrats to all successes and sincerest prayers & energies to all in need. Banish those aches & pains, loads of comforting and easing where needed, and hugs all 'round! I keep trying to catch up, but just don't quite make it. I am fascinated by the hint of conversation about WWII in last week...want to go back to that. I have some small connection to some of those stories....
> I have been busy trying to finish the mystery afghan. I finally did finish the final piece....now I have 33 pieces to block and sew together!!!! And then add an I-cord border. Plus 5 gazillion strands to weave in! I may be done by next fall...it is heavy & thick!
> Happy spring to all (or is it happy fall for some).


Sure looking forward to seeing how it goes together. That piece looks interesting- found myslef looking at it and working how it was knitted.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My first baby was supposed to be born at a birthing center that was owned by my doctor--I wanted minimal interference and he was okay with that, but I was sent to the hospital next door because they thought she might have problems due to her small size. The hospital was very well done, though, with a "home like" room and all.

Nice haul of stuff, Caren--enjoy the spoils!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Morning everyone. It's another awful day in Sydney. Our second day of gale force winds, pouring rain and cold temperatures. Trees down everywhere and roads closed because of flooding - good day for staying home again!

Thanks everyone for all the birthday wishes. And thanks Kate for the cute card. My plans to spend the day in the city doing a bit of yarn shopping to be followed by a ferry ride across the harbour to the beautiful beach Manly for lunch had to postponed because of the foul weather. Instead I spent the day reading, knitting and catching up on some TV shows that I love and DH doesn't care for, so I was happy.

Thanks also for the congrats for DS's graduation. Someone asked about his double degree. It is Commerce/Arts and he majored in marketing and something else. He started doing a lot of Law subjects because his plan was to move over to a Law degree after the first year but I am pretty sure he changed that major when he ditched the idea of doing Law after he realised how much work it was going to be.

Sam, congrats on the arrival of your great grandson. Hope he is recovering well and your poor granddaughter too - sounds like the birth was quite an ordeal. Wishing her a swift recovery. Looking forward to the photos when you get some to share.

Loved the photos from Serena's party. Very cute party outfit she is wearing - well done Cathy on a great bargain.

Also loved the photos from Caren and Kate. Beautiful! Love the feet shots. That's a novel idea, as is the shadow selfie.

It is still pouring here and is now foggy as well. No sign of the wind easing either. Much as I hate the idea, I will have to go out to the supermarket so best get going.

Have a good day/evening. Talk again later.

Denise


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, really pretty socks.
> 
> Melody the sweater looks great.
> 
> ...


Kathy & Melody, ditto!

Yes...that looks quite familiar! :mrgreen: I'd love to need to clear space for plants, too (well, I do have some in pots but they will stay inside). Nice quilt as well. I'll bet it's soft!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: I'm sorry but all these crazy ideas of going back to home births, midwives & doulas make me crazy. Don't these women realize women & children used to die in childbirth?
> 
> Sam, Congratulations on the great grandson, I hope mom & babe are doing better soon.


No- it is such a rare thing these days for those most of us have contact with that many people don't realise how risky it actually is. Yes it is a natural thing that most women have no help with and a large number are uncomplicated.
But while women in the past (and in most parts of the world still today) do give birth and get up and keep going as though nothing has happened they also have very high rates of mother and/or child dying. 
This is why I like the Birthing Units- seems to get a good balance of treating it as a natural occurrence while having assistance close by should it be needed. Becuase yes most labours and deliveries don't need medical intervention (especially in our countries where the mothers and babies are well nourished thus lessening even more the liklihood of something going wrong) but some will and without any indication that something may go wrong.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> She has been criticised many times for never wearing a hard hat. Causes great consternation among the safety experts!


And it does set a bad example to younger horse riders.
But her hair style is much more important than any potential head injury after all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Denise for (I think) yesterday. Aprils a good month isn't it? all the best people are born then of course.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in really quick to say I am home safe and sound. None too soon too the wind picked up over night, reminds me of parts of Scotland minus the rain. That stopped just a short while ago.


Glad to hear you are back safely and that you had a great time in such a lovely part of the world.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Because I don't really enjoy sewing in the ends. I have put it aside for now. Also because I don't like to be without a project I cast on.....Meadow Sweet baby dress by Marianna Mel. Love her patterns. So easy. So easy to read and so sweet when done. Going to go and catch up from earlier.

I think Gwen did this little dress before that I started tonight.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Denise for (I think) yesterday. Aprils a good month isn't it? all the best people are born then of course.


Thanks Margaret. And agreed, "best people" born in April! LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good grief, except for races I have never seen anyone wear a helmet to ride a horse. Maybe people should wear a special padded suit too? :roll: :roll:


Not that I've ever ridden a horse too often- but I think everyone wears them here. Mind you I'm not too sure about how useful the early ones would have been.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH and I have been spending a few days at a hotel on the Isle of Arran (not the one the knitting comes from, that's only one R :lol: ) and the weather has been lovely. We drove around the whole island today, which is only about 60 miles and the scenery was lovely. I love Arran and it is so handy for us being only a 20 minute car journey, then an hour's sail on the car ferry.


Sure can see the warrior.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And Brantley would go in a heartbeat too! LOL He'd love to visit NZ. So glad the new assessment is now providing you with some help too.


And its not far to add Australia in either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wasn't she having an operation? and I seem to recall some other social activity first.


Purple was going away somewhere and surgery in May. But normally she manages to pop in a few times.
She is posting on connections


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I had 3 Dr's in a row when I was pregnant who had beyond poor bedside manner. I chose midwife as I felt they were there for me as well as Greg and for the baby. I did not feel like a number with them. I appreciated it so much. I called my midwife in the middle of the night in agony and scared. She was out of bed and met us at the hospital. I had a bladder infection and she was there til we were released. 

We expected a 8 pound baby and Gage was 5 pounds 15 ounces. The dr who did deliver him said that even if Gage had of been born face down like normal. If he was a 7 pound baby he would have had to be delivered by c - section. Apparently I have narrow birth canal. 

At the end of the day I recommended midwife to people who asked my opinion. My sister in law, 2 of my friends and girl I worked with used mid wife. I would do midwife all over again if I ever had another child.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, really pretty socks.
> 
> Melody the sweater looks great.
> 
> ...


Maybe you are getting used to wroking with flannelette. It looks lovely -the blues are so nice. And it will lovely and snuggly warm.
MAybe we all have cluttered rooms- I'm not sure where to put all my stuff (well the stuff I'm really stuck with is not mine but Feats in Socks). I always have a lot out but this is taking up floor space becuase my stuff is filling cupboard and shelf space.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Bulldog (Betty) JULIE, I got so excited when I read that you are getting more help. I still pray for more money for you. Hope the big dog doesnt cause problems for our Ringo.


Thank you Betty! I did not see the other dog, this morning- so hopefully it was just visiting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, really pretty socks.
> 
> Melody the sweater looks great.
> 
> ...


The blanket is looking good, Bonnie! I love your kind of clutter- all ready to be planted out when the weather cooperates!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> alrighty - finally - something to knit for the man in your life. --- sam
> 
> http://fashionablygeek.com/mens-apparel/crocheted-man-shorts-are-sure-to-be-all-the-rage-this-summer/#TOAWGzE5teQvmQcl.01


stunning Sam (only last night my knitting group were talking of crocheted shorts. One lady was saying she had (in the 60s) crocheted hot pants which she wore often. Not me- I never liked hot pants or crocheted shorts, trousers etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Nicho...Happy Birthday to you. May your day be filled with many blessings.
> 
> Caren...It is so wonderful reading about your most recent travels and seeing the pictures.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Pacer! Still no sign of the man, but it is only Tuesday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:



> with the use of almond flour I think this recipe would be gluten free besides diabetic safe. if fact in was designed for a little girl who was diabetic and wanted a cookie she could take to school and everyone would enjoy including herself. --- sam
> 
> This sounds very good I might even have everything to try them out. Thank you for these.


Aren't some allergic to tree nuts?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Morning everyone. It's another awful day in Sydney. Our second day of gale force winds, pouring rain and cold temperatures. Trees down everywhere and roads closed because of flooding - good day for staying home again!
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the birthday wishes. And thanks Kate for the cute card. My plans to spend the day in the city doing a bit of yarn shopping to be followed by a ferry ride across the harbour to the beautiful beach Manly for lunch had to postponed because of the foul weather. Instead I spent the day reading, knitting and catching up on some TV shows that I love and DH doesn't care for, so I was happy.
> 
> ...


Lovely as the harbour is not inthe type of weather you have been having. But what lovley weather for stayin ghpme and listenin gto it all around while you sit and knit- and realise that you would be at work if you hadn't retired.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks Margaret. And agreed, "best people" born in April! LOL


We aren't biased are we?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are nano block sets? --- sam


They look like very teeny tiny Lego blocks. The photo isn't very clear but it shows the size difference.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And it does set a bad example to younger horse riders.
> But her hair style is much more important than any potential head injury after all.


 :XD:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ANd now that I have caugh tup I might go and catch up on other things- like working out what ot eat this week and go shopping! And have a walk.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Aren't some allergic to tree nuts?


No one that I know with gluten allergies has an allergy to tree nuts, but there could be some that are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No one that I know with gluten allergies has an allergy to tree nuts, but there could be some that are.


I know it runs in SIL's family- so they were extra careful with my two GK's.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> alrighty - finally - something to knit for the man in your life. --- sam
> 
> http://fashionablygeek.com/mens-apparel/crocheted-man-shorts-are-sure-to-be-all-the-rage-this-summer/#TOAWGzE5teQvmQcl.01


OMG, why!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, why!


I thought they were excruciating!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Um, those shorts aren't happening in this house! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Um, those shorts aren't happening in this house! :shock:


 ;-)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, super sweater.
Caren, thank you for pics.
Kate, enjoyed pics.
Great day. Maya and I had 45 minute walk. Got to water jog. Went to bank then friend's home. She put hotel and plane tickets for Charleston on her credit card. 
Julie, pray for this sinner. Had to tink lace again. This time using soft pink mohair. DH had pattern photocopied and plasticized. It was getting a bit rumpled.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks all for the compliments on the socks. Started them at Christmas. Not a fast knitter at all! Sam, I think I was working on the off matched pair. But I may be wrong. Seem to remember a black cable and not the red. 'll post a pic of the improved afghan when I get the center thingy off and have the border started. If you go to Crochet Crowd, you can see the lovely ones. My colors were off, I think, even though I like them. 

The two hanks are called salmon, the cream color is natural. Socks, of course, with the cream being added as toe and heal to other yarn I have.

Betty, I bound of the socks with a crochet hook. Slip stitch into stitch, sc around. Then for two rounds, I sc in the hole made by the extra sc, then a sc before the next hole. Does that make sense? Since I fold them down, they fit well. Helped to loosen up my bind off.

While home last week, I did my taxes and filed them, went through things that were still in the old van, cleaned out a few drawers of yarn and misc stuff. Did see all but one of my DGC and had supper out with my DD2 and her guys. Oh, did get to have breakfast on the first day with my BFF.

No load today so hopefully tomorrow after a good night's sleep. No coffee today, only tea. 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, super sweater.
> Caren, thank you for pics.
> Kate, enjoyed pics.
> Great day. Maya and I had 45 minute walk. Got to water jog. Went to bank then friend's home. She put hotel and plane tickets for Charleston on her credit card.
> Julie, pray for this sinner. Had to tink lace again. This time using soft pink mohair. DH had pattern photocopied and plasticized. It was getting a bit rumpled.


Mohair can be difficult to undo- hope it is ok! Sorry that you had to do it though. Great that you can get it laminated!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Noah's sweater is great. 


gagesmom said:


> Just popping on for a moment. Just cast off Noahs sweater. I am very pleased with how it turned out. I have to wash and block it but I am happy.
> 
> Check in later on. Here it is.
> P.S. have to sew in the ends first. But couldn't wait to post.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Um, those shorts aren't happening in this house! :shock:


Even though they claim they are sexy? Can't say I agree with that


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mohair can be difficult to undo- hope it is ok! Sorry that you had to do it though. Great that you can get it laminated!


According to KP freezing it works wonders.
Came back onto the computer to find some recipes. Picked out two from Sam and one of Kates.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She was having her knee replaced but I thought that was in May. 


Lurker 2 said:


> Wasn't she having an operation? and I seem to recall some other social activity first.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great quilt and I love the big window in your craft room. Nice plants too.....hope yur shoulder ache is better  Do tke care of yourself. I checked my seeds today and my pole beans are all sprouting. Tomorrow I'll most likely but up my trellis netting. I can see the tomato plants are really starting to grow.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, really pretty socks.
> 
> Melody the sweater looks great.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mary so glad the water heater was fixed quickly. Hope you get a good nights rest.



pacer said:


> Nicho...Happy Birthday to you. May your day be filled with many blessings.
> 
> Caren...It is so wonderful reading about your most recent travels and seeing the pictures.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just have a few minutes but wanted to say happy birthday to Denise and congratulations to Sam on the DGGS's birth. Best wishes to all.

Kathy, the socks look great and I'm proud of you getting the hang of using 4 needles at a time. Good work!!

Talk to you later or tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LMAO....no Sam....my dear DH would never never wear those . LOL



thewren said:


> alrighty - finally - something to knit for the man in your life. --- sam
> 
> http://fashionablygeek.com/mens-apparel/crocheted-man-shorts-are-sure-to-be-all-the-rage-this-summer/#TOAWGzE5teQvmQcl.01


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes I did Melody. I'm sure your's will be simply gorgeous. I was pleased with mine but you are most definitely the queen of baby knits (along with Sonja!). Both of you gals are unbelievably talented. Can't wait to see it posted 


gagesmom said:


> Because I don't really enjoy sewing in the ends. I have put it aside for now. Also because I don't like to be without a project I cast on.....Meadow Sweet baby dress by Marianna Mel. Love her patterns. So easy. So easy to read and so sweet when done. Going to go and catch up from earlier.
> 
> I think Gwen did this little dress before that I started tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

On my way! (at least in my dreams!) Now if we could just win either the Publishers Clearing House $$ or the lottery I'd be on my way! LOL


darowil said:


> And its not far to add Australia in either.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Speaking of dogs visiting....DD/Hannah brought her boyfriends dog Dakota to have a play date with Sydney today. They are so cute together and really do get along. The other dogs seemed to sense that this was just a visit and everyone behaved. Dakota spent about half a day with us. I don't kno what Dakot is but he is a medium size dog of mixed heritage. Sweet pup. Love the way she wears Sydney out.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Betty! I did not see the other dog, this morning- so hopefully it was just visiting!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have some mohair DH picked up for me as a surprise.....I just do not want to even attempt it. So tiny & fuzzy I just know it will end up in knots.


Lurker 2 said:


> Mohair can be difficult to undo- hope it is ok! Sorry that you had to do it though. Great that you can get it laminated!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Even though they claim they are sexy? Can't say I agree with that


Not by my standards...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Gwen. :thumbup: 

Have to share this pic of the boys on the couch. Sorry if it dark. Greg laid down next thing I look over and I see this. Lol. Sweet dreams


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> According to KP freezing it works wonders.
> Came back onto the computer to find some recipes. Picked out two from Sam and one of Kates.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She was having her knee replaced but I thought that was in May.


And someone says she has been chatting on Connexions.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of dogs visiting....DD/Hannah brought her boyfriends dog Dakota to have a play date with Sydney today. They are so cute together and really do get along. The other dogs seemed to sense that this was just a visit and everyone behaved. Dakota spent about half a day with us. I don't kno what Dakot is but he is a medium size dog of mixed heritage. Sweet pup. Love the way she wears Sydney out.


Good to have worn out Sydney! He must have so much energy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have some mohair DH picked up for me as a surprise.....I just do not want to even attempt it. So tiny & fuzzy I just know it will end up in knots.


What about a garter stitch project for it? That is what I did at one point with some mohair that was very fine, but a beautiful colour- made a simple scarf.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thanks Gwen. :thumbup:
> 
> Have to share this pic of the boys on the couch. Sorry if it dark. Greg laid down next thing I look over and I see this. Lol. Sweet dreams


Poor dog still in his collar- will he be likely to overcome the problem?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

today - 20 april - was bailee's birthday - not a big celebration - however - in six months she can get her permit - not looking forward to it - she knows everything already. jake - her older brother came to help celebrate. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Not by my standards...


I would hate to see David in those crocheted shorts- not that I woud ever be able to get him to put them on anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> today - 20 april - was bailee's birthday - not a big celebration - however - in six months she can get her permit - not looking forward to it - she knows everything already. jake - her older brother came to help celebrate. --- sam


Happy Birthday to Bailee- didn't I say that all the best people have a birthday in April? But driving is scary.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

had not thought of that. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Aren't some allergic to tree nuts?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why is the cone back on? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Thanks Gwen. :thumbup:
> 
> Have to share this pic of the boys on the couch. Sorry if it dark. Greg laid down next thing I look over and I see this. Lol. Sweet dreams


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> had not thought of that. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> And it does set a bad example to younger horse riders.
> But her hair style is much more important than any potential head injury after all.


But, don't forget that it wasn't that long ago that we all rode our bikes without helmets, played baseball/softball without batting helmets, and didn't even have seat belts or air bags in our cars. I remember when in-line skates came out, that people started wearing safety pads and then helmets with skateboard parks. We just didn't think of those activities as dangerous.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> But, don't forget that it wasn't that long ago that we all rode our bikes without helmets, played baseball/softball without batting helmets, and didn't even have seat belts or air bags in our cars. I remember when in-line skates came out, that people started wearing safety pads and then helmets with skateboard parks. We just didn't think of those activities as dangerous.


Ah but you see I come from a place where helmets have been worn for all sorts of things for ages. When the girls were kids bike helmets were compulsory; never known motor bikes helmets to not be compulsory; only ever remember horse riders with helmets-though as I said I've never had much to do with horses. But I've just always 'known' that when you ride a horse you wear a helmet. And while I do remember the days when seat belts wern't complusary all my driving life if they were in the car they had to be worn. Now they have to be in the car as well as worn.
So to me it seems that the Queen should be setting a good example as to me anything else is crazy. A cultural difference I guess-it's just a natural expectation here.
But maybe its not all that different to people not wearing hats to prtect from the sun becuase of 'hat hair'. ANd I'm not good at wearing hats (but not becuase of my hair, just because I forget) Or to get them staying on they are so tight they often give me a headache.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here some states have helmet laws and others do not - in ohio you do not need a helmet if you are riding a motorcycle - however - I think bicycle helmets are mandatory - not sure if that is state or federal law. so foolish to ride a motorcycle without a helmet imho. some guy rides a motorcycle past our house twice a day - and sometimes in the evening he does a wheelie as he passes our place - not sure who he is showing off for - and of course he wears no helmet. when his brains are spread out over the tarmac he is going to wish he had. --- sam



darowil said:


> Ah but you see I come from a place where helmets have been worn for all sorts of things for ages. When the girls were kids bike helmets were compulsory; never known motor bikes helmets to not be compulsory; only ever remember horse riders with helmets-though as I said I've never had much to do with horses. But I've just always 'known' that when you ride a horse you wear a helmet. And while I do remember the days when seat belts wern't complusary all my driving life if they were in the car they had to be worn. Now they have to be in the car as well as worn.
> So to me it seems that the Queen should be setting a good example as to me anything else is crazy. A cultural difference I guess-it's just a natural expectation here.
> But maybe its not all that different to people not wearing hats to prtect from the sun becuase of 'hat hair'. ANd I'm not good at wearing hats (but not becuase of my hair, just because I forget) Or to get them staying on they are so tight they often give me a headache.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here some states have helmet laws and others do not - in ohio you do not need a helmet if you are riding a motorcycle - however - I think bicycle helmets are mandatory - not sure if that is state or federal law. so foolish to ride a motorcycle without a helmet imho. some guy rides a motorcycle past our house twice a day - and sometimes in the evening he does a wheelie as he passes our place - not sure who he is showing off for - and of course he wears no helmet. when his brains are spread out over the tarmac he is going to wish he had. --- sam


So you can't ride a bicycle without a helmet but you can travel at 60mph on a motor cycle without one? That seems the wrong way round to me. Imagine the force you would come off a motor cycle at compared to a pushbike.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

We got the results of my sons scan yesterday and the news was not good the cancer is now on his lung .we see the surgeon in a few days to see what can be done . In the mean time we are staying positive ( trying very hard ) . So I will keep knitting and chatting as I think it's the only thing that's keeping me sane at the moment 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got the results of my sons scan yesterday and the news was not good the cancer is now on his lung .we see the surgeon in a few days to see what can be done . In the mean time we are staying positive ( trying very hard ) . So I will keep knitting and chatting as I think it's the only thing that's keeping me sane at the moment
> Sonja


That is not good Sonja. Thank God you do have soemthing to do to help you as you face yet another tough situation. Praying that you will have peace as yu deal with it- and that a miracle might occur.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> That is not good Sonja. Thank God you do have soemthing to do to help you as you face yet another tough situation. Praying that you will have peace as yu deal with it- and that a miracle might occur.


Thank you Margaret


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I just cant help myself LOL... just had to post a couple more


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in really quick to say I am home safe and sound. None too soon too the wind picked up over night, reminds me of parts of Scotland minus the rain. That stopped just a short while ago.


Welcome back... I am glad you had a great time. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We got the results of my sons scan yesterday and the news was not good the cancer is now on his lung .we see the surgeon in a few days to see what can be done . In the mean time we are staying positive ( trying very hard ) . So I will keep knitting and chatting as I think it's the only thing that's keeping me sane at the moment
> Sonja


Oh, I am sorry to hear that. Thinking of you all. Stay positive and chin up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Hee hee no it shows I have walked here. 😁😁😁 I have more photos of me in the water in different places we stopped. I started doing the photos when my bunch was little to show where we had been. They could tell you where it was by the foot wear each one had on.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You have beautiful yarn and make beautiful socks
> Sonja


Re Kehinkle...... Ditto.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you all for the welcome home. Today I have been working much slower than normal, I think I'm still a bit tired from all the traveling yesterday. Some more photos


Thanks for sharing your photos.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, really pretty socks.
> 
> Melody the sweater looks great.
> 
> ...


It turned out great. You are soooo busy always. Take care of your shoulder.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> alrighty - finally - something to knit for the man in your life. --- sam
> 
> http://fashionablygeek.com/mens-apparel/crocheted-man-shorts-are-sure-to-be-all-the-rage-this-summer/#TOAWGzE5teQvmQcl.01


Oh my goodness!! LOL :shock:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just to let you know- New South Wales is having really bad storms, and some of them are not far from Denise. As far as I can tell her area is not in a seriously impacted area but she will be getting strong winds and rain I would imagine. ANd it is expected to continue for at another day.
3 people have died so far (north of Densie) according to the news. It has been classed as equivalent to a catogry 2 cyclone (though not a cyclone).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Um, those shorts aren't happening in this house! :shock:


 :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> today - 20 april - was bailee's birthday - not a big celebration - however - in six months she can get her permit - not looking forward to it - she knows everything already. jake - her older brother came to help celebrate. --- sam


A late Happy wish for Bailee.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know it runs in SIL's family- so they were extra careful with my two GK's.


Learn something new. Only nut the gf in my family is peanuts. I watched my bunch too and the grands.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just cant help myself LOL... just had to post a couple more


They are both so good looking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just to let you know- New South Wales is having really bad storms, and some of them are not far from Denise. As far as I can tell her area is not in a seriously impacted area but she will be getting strong winds and rain I would imagine. ANd it is expected to continue for at another day.
> 3 people have died so far (north of Densie) according to the news. It has been classed as equivalent to a catogry 2 cyclone (though not a cyclone).


I know it was not particularly serious in Waverley but that is south of Denise.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got the results of my sons scan yesterday and the news was not good the cancer is now on his lung .we see the surgeon in a few days to see what can be done . In the mean time we are staying positive ( trying very hard ) . So I will keep knitting and chatting as I think it's the only thing that's keeping me sane at the moment
> Sonja


Sending healing thoughts to you and yours. Big hugs Knitting and chatting really does help a lot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Learn something new. Only nut the gf in my family is peanuts. I watched my bunch too and the grands.


But strictly Peanuts are not a tree nut at all- it reaches a point where not much is possible!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just cant help myself LOL... just had to post a couple more


What a sweetheart she is and growing up so fast. Hardly seems a year has gone by already.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But strictly Peanuts are not a tree nut at all- it reaches a point where not much is possible!


True I have a friend one of her children is allergic to tree nuts another is allergic to peanuts, one or the other seems to be in so many foods, she makes basically everything they eat from scratch.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got the results of my sons scan yesterday and the news was not good the cancer is now on his lung .we see the surgeon in a few days to see what can be done . In the mean time we are staying positive ( trying very hard ) . So I will keep knitting and chatting as I think it's the only thing that's keeping me sane at the moment
> Sonja


And, we'll keep knitting and chatting with you. Plus, saying some prayers and sending you virtual hugs. Hope the meeting with the surgeon continues the positive thinking.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just to let you know- New South Wales is having really bad storms, and some of them are not far from Denise. As far as I can tell her area is not in a seriously impacted area but she will be getting strong winds and rain I would imagine. ANd it is expected to continue for at another day.
> 3 people have died so far (north of Densie) according to the news. It has been classed as equivalent to a catogry 2 cyclone (though not a cyclone).


Keeping Nicho/Denise in prayers along with all others in the storm's path. Scary stuff.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just to let you know- New South Wales is having really bad storms, and some of them are not far from Denise. As far as I can tell her area is not in a seriously impacted area but she will be getting strong winds and rain I would imagine. ANd it is expected to continue for at another day.
> 3 people have died so far (north of Densie) according to the news. It has been classed as equivalent to a catogry 2 cyclone (though not a cyclone).


It looked terrible. Such a mess


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sonja,

Prayers and hugs coming your way. I understand how you are feeling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> True I have a friend one of her children is allergic to tree nuts another is allergic to peanuts, one or the other seems to be in so many foods, she makes basically everything they eat from scratch.


Good on her, for doing that!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not that I've ever ridden a horse too often- but I think everyone wears them here. Mind you I'm not too sure about how useful the early ones would have been.


Re: helmets while horseback riding ... wearing a helmet didn't help a lot when Christopher Reeves was thrown from his horse. He had a broken neck that paralyzed him and he eventually died several years later.
I don't think I ever saw a picture of Queen Elizabeth wearing a helmet in her younger years! She may have but I don't remember seeing one?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> But, don't forget that it wasn't that long ago that we all rode our bikes without helmets, played baseball/softball without batting helmets, and didn't even have seat belts or air bags in our cars. I remember when in-line skates came out, that people started wearing safety pads and then helmets with skateboard parks. We just didn't think of those activities as dangerous.


And yet we survived and my children survived. We lived out in the country and my boys, after the age of 12, would ride their bikes for miles during the summer with no helmet, knee or elbow pads. If they fell, they might have scrapes but nothing serious. Of course, now with all the meanness in the world they could never be that free!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:



> We got the results of my sons scan yesterday and the news was not good the cancer is now on his lung .we see the surgeon in a few days to see what can be done . In the mean time we are staying positive ( trying very hard ) . So I will keep knitting and chatting as I think it's the only thing that's keeping me sane at the moment
> Sonja


I am so sorry to hear this, dearest Sonja. I will be saying extra prayers for him and you.
My heart is aching for you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just cant help myself LOL... just had to post a couple more


She's such a darling!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good on her, for doing that!


Even I don't make as much as she does. Having five children all with allergies it was really her only option.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry that the news wasn't good. Will be keeping your son in my prayers. Lifting you up also Sonja. Stay strong.


Swedenme said:


> We got the results of my sons scan yesterday and the news was not good the cancer is now on his lung .we see the surgeon in a few days to see what can be done . In the mean time we are staying positive ( trying very hard ) . So I will keep knitting and chatting as I think it's the only thing that's keeping me sane at the moment
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Serena is such a doll; love her smile. DD looking good too. Never apologize for posting such lovely pictures. You're just a proud grandma who is kind enough to share. 


sugarsugar said:


> I just cant help myself LOL... just had to post a couple more


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sugar- we always love to see pics of sweet Serena.
Sam- cone is back as he decided while we were asleep the previous night to attack his tail again.
Sonja - my heart is breaking for you and your son. I am praying and will wait to see what the surgeon and Dr's say.

Happy birthday Bailee


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you everyone . I'm a lot calmer today than I was yesterday . We are just going to force ourselves to think positive and live life as normal . I just hope the surgeon is a bit more forthcoming than the doctor we saw was .she needs to learn some people skills 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And yet we survived and my children survived. We lived out in the country and my boys, after the age of 12, would ride their bikes for miles during the summer with no helmet, knee or elbow pads. If they fell, they might have scrapes but nothing serious. Of course, now with all the meanness in the world they could never be that free!!
> Junek


It's amazing we and our children survived.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I would hate to see David in those crocheted shorts- not that I woud ever be able to get him to put them on anyway.


Oh, yes, I can just see the reaction if I gave someone here a pair! :XD:


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Just an update - Was in the hospital yesterday for tests, there seems to be a question with the carotid arteries. Did all the tests then decided I could go home. They will call me when I can get another carotid PVL's and talk with the surgeon. They seem to think this maybe part of the problem with my migrane headaches. Looking forward, I guess, to my other test results, the usual 3 mo workup. Will be glad when I know everything, and that everything is OK...what next?...VA Sharon


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> So you can't ride a bicycle without a helmet but you can travel at 60mph on a motor cycle without one? That seems the wrong way round to me. Imagine the force you would come off a motor cycle at compared to a pushbike.


Here it's mandatory for children under 18 to wear a helmet for everything (bike, atv, scooter, etc), though adults do not have to wear one to ride motorcycles (yet we can get a ticket for being in a car without a seat belt!). I think it's very foolish and what kind of example do they set for those under 18? Do as I say, not as I do?!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sending every positive thought, Sonja.

VA Sharon, hope you are feeling better and have a treatment plan for those terrible headaches soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Just an update - Was in the hospital yesterday for tests, there seems to be a question with the carotid arteries. Did all the tests then decided I could go home. They will call me when I can get another carotid PVL's and talk with the surgeon. They seem to think this maybe part of the problem with my migrane headaches. Looking forward, I guess, to my other test results, the usual 3 mo workup. Will be glad when I know everything, and that everything is OK...what next?...VA Sharon


I sure wish they'd get to the root of the problem and come up with a solution to your migraines. It's awful that you've had to suffer for this long length of time. I'm keeping you in prayer and hoping things begin to resolve themselves soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee is perfect for today, I needed a cup at least that size. Chilly windy rainy day here today.


Thanks Caren. Is this what you were eating in Scotland?

Just managed to get on line. My wi-fi has not been working all day, thought it might be provider problems so I was patient, but after all this time I decided to try my own hi tech solution and after pulling out several plugs and putting them back and switching on and off a few times........it works! Now to catch up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Caren. Is this what you were eating in Scotland?
> 
> Just managed to get on line. My wi-fi has not been working all day, thought it might be provider problems so I was patient, but after all this time I decided to try my own hi tech solution and after pulling out several plugs and putting them back and switching on and off a few times........it works! Now to catch up.


Yes it is everyday for breakfast. We had toast and tea as well. 
Glad you got your wifi sorted out, sometimes it's the easy solutions that work. My high tech would have been to call the son :-o :XD:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It wasn't to me, I am used to swimming in Lake Ontario. It doesn't seem to know what warm is. I was told how daft I was because the water was too cold.


I remember swimming in Lake Ontario when I was a kid. We would go to Fair Haven Beach or to my Aunt Bea's camp on Chaumont Bay. At the camp, we would run and jump off the end of the dock, because if you tried to wade in gradually, you'd only go about as far as your knees because it was COLD!!! :shock:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Um, those shorts aren't happening in this house! :shock:


Nor this one!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I remember swimming in Lake Ontario when I was a kid. We would go to Fair Haven Beach or to my Aunt Bea's camp on Chaumont Bay. At the camp, we would run and jump off the end of the dock, because if you tried to wade in gradually, you'd only go about as far as your knees because it was COLD!!! :shock:


It has not warmed up any since then either. The grandkids never seem to notice the cold either. We went to Lake Ontario park in kingston, ontario., or Dupount Beach (my dad works there). Mum lives right across the road from the lake. Lots of waves and cold water with the wind, perfect day at the beach.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It is only in recent years helmets were worn for horse racing. When my boys were young no one wore bike helmets but now many people do but I'm sure it is not mandatory. Motorcycle helmets are compulsory across Canada as far as I know although DH runs around the farm checking crops & fences without one as he is in the fields. We have been in several US states that don't require helmets & when it is incredibly hot DH has left his off but I always wear mine. As for helmets while riding horses, I would not wear one,most of the time it is the limbs thst are far more at risk when you fall off.



darowil said:


> Ah but you see I come from a place where helmets have been worn for all sorts of things for ages. When the girls were kids bike helmets were compulsory; never known motor bikes helmets to not be compulsory; only ever remember horse riders with helmets-though as I said I've never had much to do with horses. But I've just always 'known' that when you ride a horse you wear a helmet. And while I do remember the days when seat belts wern't complusary all my driving life if they were in the car they had to be worn. Now they have to be in the car as well as worn.
> So to me it seems that the Queen should be setting a good example as to me anything else is crazy. A cultural difference I guess-it's just a natural expectation here.
> But maybe its not all that different to people not wearing hats to prtect from the sun becuase of 'hat hair'. ANd I'm not good at wearing hats (but not becuase of my hair, just because I forget) Or to get them staying on they are so tight they often give me a headache.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Just an update - Was in the hospital yesterday for tests, there seems to be a question with the carotid arteries. Did all the tests then decided I could go home. They will call me when I can get another carotid PVL's and talk with the surgeon. They seem to think this maybe part of the problem with my migrane headaches. Looking forward, I guess, to my other test results, the usual 3 mo workup. Will be glad when I know everything, and that everything is OK...what next?...VA Sharon


I'm glad you had tests done. I'm hoping the doctors have a solution soon.
I'll be saying extra prayers for you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got the results of my sons scan yesterday and the news was not good the cancer is now on his lung .we see the surgeon in a few days to see what can be done . In the mean time we are staying positive ( trying very hard ) . So I will keep knitting and chatting as I think it's the only thing that's keeping me sane at the moment
> Sonja


I'm so sorry the news was not good, I will keep your son & your family in my prayers & hope they find a good treatment.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Ah but you see I come from a place where helmets have been worn for all sorts of things for ages. When the girls were kids bike helmets were compulsory; never known motor bikes helmets to not be compulsory; only ever remember horse riders with helmets-though as I said I've never had much to do with horses. But I've just always 'known' that when you ride a horse you wear a helmet. And while I do remember the days when seat belts wern't complusary all my driving life if they were in the car they had to be worn. Now they have to be in the car as well as worn.
> So to me it seems that the Queen should be setting a good example as to me anything else is crazy. A cultural difference I guess-it's just a natural expectation here.
> But maybe its not all that different to people not wearing hats to prtect from the sun becuase of 'hat hair'. ANd I'm not good at wearing hats (but not becuase of my hair, just because I forget) Or to get them staying on they are so tight they often give me a headache.


As I write this the 52yr old husband of a friend of mine is still in hospital with a fractured skull because he came off his bike on Easter Monday and not wearing a crash helmet. He was in a medically induced coma for about a week and they have had all sorts of problems bringing him round. He is now conscious but does not recognise his wife or daughters. The medics seem to think he will recover well but at the moment it is very distressing for his family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And yet we survived and my children survived. We lived out in the country and my boys, after the age of 12, would ride their bikes for miles during the summer with no helmet, knee or elbow pads. If they fell, they might have scrapes but nothing serious. Of course, now with all the meanness in the world they could never be that free!!
> Junek


Sometimes I think we have gone from one extreme( no helmets anywhere) to the only safe place for kids is on the couch :roll: I saw on TV where some woman in the US had her kids taken by social services for letting them walk 2 blocks from the park alone at ages ,6 & 10 :roll:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We got the results of my sons scan yesterday and the news was not good the cancer is now on his lung .we see the surgeon in a few days to see what can be done . In the mean time we are staying positive ( trying very hard ) . So I will keep knitting and chatting as I think it's the only thing that's keeping me sane at the moment
> Sonja


So sorry to hear this Sonja. I hope the surgeon can do something to help. I'm sending you lots of hugs and know we are all here anytime. x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Re: helmets while horseback riding ... wearing a helmet didn't help a lot when Christopher Reeves was thrown from his horse. He had a broken neck that paralyzed him and he eventually died several years later.
> I don't think I ever saw a picture of Queen Elizabeth wearing a helmet in her younger years! She may have but I don't remember seeing one?
> Junek


She never has worn one and I don't think she's about to start now!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Va Sharon, I hope they get to the bottom of the migraine problems & get it fixed soon.

Sugar, great pictures of Serena & your DD, I always love seeing the pictures posted.

Angela, hope your friends DH recovers soon. 

Well, must get off here, having company for supper tonight & GD is spending the day so no time for sitting around. 
Have a good day.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Migraines are no fun. I used to have them quite a lot when I was in my teens and early 20 's. My issue was food related. I do still get one every once in a while. 

Gotten to the point on my wip I can start knitting the skirt.

DH may have a lead on a job. My fingers are crossed. 
I am working 2:30pm to 8 pm tonight. And 8 1/2 hours tomorrow. 
Off for now check in later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Migraines are no fun. I used to have them quite a lot when I was in my teens and early 20 's. My issue was food related. I do still get one every once in a while.
> 
> Gotten to the point on my wip I can start knitting the skirt.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed, too- would be really good if it comes to fruition.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Migraines are no fun. I used to have them quite a lot when I was in my teens and early 20 's. My issue was food related. I do still get one every once in a while.
> 
> Gotten to the point on my wip I can start knitting the skirt.
> 
> ...


Fingers and everything else crossed for DH. Hope it works out. x


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got the results of my sons scan yesterday and the news was not good the cancer is now on his lung .we see the surgeon in a few days to see what can be done . In the mean time we are staying positive ( trying very hard ) . So I will keep knitting and chatting as I think it's the only thing that's keeping me sane at the moment
> Sonja


Oh, Sonja, I',m so sorry. Putting your son at the top of the prayer list. Hugs, Paula


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> As I write this the 52yr old husband of a friend of mine is still in hospital with a fractured skull because he came off his bike on Easter Monday and not wearing a crash helmet. He was in a medically induced coma for about a week and they have had all sorts of problems bringing him round. He is now conscious but does not recognise his wife or daughters. The medics seem to think he will recover well but at the moment it is very distressing for his family.


Angelam..I'm so sorry to hear this. We lost a nephew in a motorcycle accident. Saying prayers for your friend's DH.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

GagesMom; - sending positive vibes for job for DH.

Just got off the phone with Jynx (Dreamweaver). She has had some additional complications since she had the hernia surgery. She sounds strong, though, and says she's on the downhill of this latest challenge and hopes to be back to her normal self in a few weeks. She misses everyone - but she's been so down and just drawing strength from within for awhile.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> GagesMom; - sending positive vibes for job for DH.
> 
> Just got off the phone with Jynx (Dreamweaver). She has had some additional complications since she had the hernia surgery. She sounds strong, though, and says she's on the downhill of this latest challenge and hopes to be back to her normal self in a few weeks. She misses everyone - but she's been so down and just drawing strength from within for awhile.


That poor woman has certainly had more than her share of Heath problems, hope she if finally past all that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Migraines are no fun. I used to have them quite a lot when I was in my teens and early 20 's. My issue was food related. I do still get one every once in a while.
> 
> Gotten to the point on my wip I can start knitting the skirt.
> 
> ...


Good luck to Greg with the job. I had thought he was on some sort of disability pension.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> today - 20 april - was bailee's birthday - not a big celebration - however - in six months she can get her permit - not looking forward to it - she knows everything already. jake - her older brother came to help celebrate. --- sam


Happy Birthday wishes Bailey.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We got the results of my sons scan yesterday and the news was not good the cancer is now on his lung .we see the surgeon in a few days to see what can be done . In the mean time we are staying positive ( trying very hard ) . So I will keep knitting and chatting as I think it's the only thing that's keeping me sane at the moment
> Sonja


You are all in my prayers.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got the results of my sons scan yesterday and the news was not good the cancer is now on his lung .we see the surgeon in a few days to see what can be done . In the mean time we are staying positive ( trying very hard ) . So I will keep knitting and chatting as I think it's the only thing that's keeping me sane at the moment
> Sonja


I am so sorry Sonja. Will keep both of you in my prayers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have some mohair DH picked up for me as a surprise.....I just do not want to even attempt it. So tiny & fuzzy I just know it will end up in knots.


Have you given it the freezer treatment?


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Just an update - Was in the hospital yesterday for tests, there seems to be a question with the carotid arteries. Did all the tests then decided I could go home. They will call me when I can get another carotid PVL's and talk with the surgeon. They seem to think this maybe part of the problem with my migrane headaches. Looking forward, I guess, to my other test results, the usual 3 mo workup. Will be glad when I know everything, and that everything is OK...what next?...VA Sharon


Sure hoping you get some answers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I just cant help myself LOL... just had to post a couple more


She is beautiful, love the little ribbon in the hair

Sonia


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It turned out great. You are soooo busy always. Take care of your shoulder.


I think your quilt is lovely too . I thought of you when I was looking on thewhoot site there was a beautiful quilt pattern there

Sonja


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

DH may have a lead on a job. My fingers are crossed. 
I am working 2:30pm to 8 pm tonight. And 8 1/2 hours tomorrow. 
Off for now check in later.[/quote]

Mel - praying that your dh lands this job.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

vabchnonnie said:


> Just an update - Was in the hospital yesterday for tests, there seems to be a question with the carotid arteries. Did all the tests then decided I could go home. They will call me when I can get another carotid PVL's and talk with the surgeon. They seem to think this maybe part of the problem with my migrane headaches. Looking forward, I guess, to my other test results, the usual 3 mo workup. Will be glad when I know everything, and that everything is OK...what next?...VA Sharon


Sorry to here that Sharon I hope they find out soon what the problem ISO that you can begin to feel better 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grannypeg said:


> DH may have a lead on a job. My fingers are crossed.
> I am working 2:30pm to 8 pm tonight. And 8 1/2 hours tomorrow.
> Off for now check in later.


Mel - praying that your dh lands this job.[/quote]

I hope he gets the job Melody I'll keep my fingers crossed too 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Fingers and everything else crossed for DH. Hope it works out. x


And sending up a prayer!!
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We got the results of my sons scan yesterday and the news was not good the cancer is now on his lung .we see the surgeon in a few days to see what can be done . In the mean time we are staying positive ( trying very hard ) . So I will keep knitting and chatting as I think it's the only thing that's keeping me sane at the moment
> Sonja


I am so sorry to hear this, Sonja. It is so much harder to face these things for our children, even than for ourselves. I do hope that there is something that can be done for him. This sort of thing does put all our petty worries into perspective. My best wishes to you, with hopes for better news soon.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Migraines are no fun. I used to have them quite a lot when I was in my teens and early 20 's. My issue was food related. I do still get one every once in a while.
> 
> Gotten to the point on my wip I can start knitting the skirt.
> 
> ...


I am hoping for the best for you on the job front. We had more than enough employment issues over the years (although we are both retired now) so I do no how stressful it can be.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness Sharon! I hope this will all be able to be resolved. Know you are in my prayers still. Hopefully they will get these headaches and the carotid artery straightened out soon.


vabchnonnie said:


> Just an update - Was in the hospital yesterday for tests, there seems to be a question with the carotid arteries. Did all the tests then decided I could go home. They will call me when I can get another carotid PVL's and talk with the surgeon. They seem to think this maybe part of the problem with my migrane headaches. Looking forward, I guess, to my other test results, the usual 3 mo workup. Will be glad when I know everything, and that everything is OK...what next?...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

something sweet - something healthy. --- sam

7-Layer Dulce De Leche Oatmeal Chocolate Chip Bars

Makes 18-20 bars

Ingredients:

Cookie Base
2 cups old fashioned oatmeal
2 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 cup light brown sugar
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon (optional)
1 cup canola oil
2 eggs
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1/2 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 (13 ounce) dulce de leche, warmed so it is pourable

Remaining Layers
1 1/3 cups flaked coconut, sweetened or unsweetened (I usually use unsweetened)
1 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
1 cup roasted cashews
1 cup dark chocolate melted

Instructions:

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Line a 9x13 inch pyrex pan with parchment and then spray with non-stick spray.

In a medium size mixing bowl combine the oatmeal, flour, brown sugar, sugar, baking soda, salt, eggs, canola oil and vanilla. Using an electric mixer, mix until a dough forms. The dough will be crumbly, just keep mixing until all the ingredients are combined.

Stir in 1/2 cup to 3/4 cup chocolate chips

Press 2/3 of the dough into the prepared pyrex pan. Spoon the dulce de leche over the dough and carefully spread it in an even layer.

Sprinkle the remaining dough over top the dulce de leche. Place in the oven and bake for 15-20 minutes or until just set. You do not want to over bake these since they will go back in the oven.

Remove from the oven and sprinkle on the coconut and semi-sweet chocolate chips.

Drizzle the sweetened condensed milk over top and then add the cashews in an even layer.

Place back in the oven for 25 minutes or until the top has turned a golden brown color.

Remove from the oven and drizzle the bars with melted dark chocolate. Allow the bars to cool at room temperature or in the fridge for at least two hours before cutting. Store in a cool place or in the fridge. Best straight from the fridge.

*Rrecommend baking these the night before so they have plenty of time to cool and harden. It will make cutting them much easier.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/7-layer-dulce-de-leche-oatmeal-chocolate-chip-bars/

Healthy Broccoli Slaw

Author: Julie Wunder

Serves: 4

Ingredients

1 12 ounce bag broccoli slaw
¼ cup plain Greek yogurt
½ lime, juiced
2 tablespoons cider vinegar
1 teaspoon agave nectar or honey
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon pepper
2 tablespoons fresh parsley or cilantro
¼ cup pumpkin seeds

Instructions

Mix the slaw, yogurt, lime, vinegar, honey, salt and pepper in a bowl until well coated.

Fold in the parsley and pumpkin seeds.

Refrigerate at least 2 hours but up to overnight.

Notes: The parsley and cilantro are very different flavors, but both work well! Pick your favorite!

http://runninginaskirt.com/healthy-broccoli-slaw-recipe/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I did not say that our legislaturers were smart. --- sam



darowil said:


> So you can't ride a bicycle without a helmet but you can travel at 60mph on a motor cycle without one? That seems the wrong way round to me. Imagine the force you would come off a motor cycle at compared to a pushbike.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And yet we survived and my children survived. We lived out in the country and my boys, after the age of 12, would ride their bikes for miles during the summer with no helmet, knee or elbow pads. If they fell, they might have scrapes but nothing serious. Of course, now with all the meanness in the world they could never be that free!!
> Junek


 True for us as well. We herded cows on horses while we wore cowboy hats, if we remembered to put them on, not helmets. We raced horses, rode them out to get the milk cows, rode bikes 4 miles to see the nearest neighbors and back..helmets were not even available at that time. Often the biggest worry was going the 2 miles on horseback to get the mail, having to ride by the black angus herd of cattle of my cousin. Black angus are mean creatures, and will go through a barb wire fence to chase one on horse back if there are bulls or new mother cows around. We were very careful to see where the herd was before we started for the mailbox, and didn't go until the cows were on the far end of their pasture, away from the prairie road which we used, as the shortest route, to the rural mailbox. Surprisingly, we all survived.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

believe me when I tell you Sonja - we got your back - always - the prayer warriors are already hard at work on your son's behalf. besides mine I am sure there are others sending him tons of healing energy for his return to health and back in the pink. --- sam --- lots of worry free soothing energy for you too.



Swedenme said:


> We got the results of my sons scan yesterday and the news was not good the cancer is now on his lung .we see the surgeon in a few days to see what can be done . In the mean time we are staying positive ( trying very hard ) . So I will keep knitting and chatting as I think it's the only thing that's keeping me sane at the moment
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> believe me when I tell you Sonja - we got your back - always - the prayer warriors are already hard at work on your son's behalf. besides mine I am sure there are others sending him tons of healing energy for his return to health and back in the pink. --- sam --- lots of worry free soothing energy for you too.


Thinking positive, all the time!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> believe me when I tell you Sonja - we got your back - always - the prayer warriors are already hard at work on your son's behalf. besides mine I am sure there are others sending him tons of healing energy for his return to health and back in the pink. --- sam --- lots of worry free soothing energy for you too.


Thank you Sam and everybody else for your comforting messages they really do help Thank you 
Sonja


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

We got the results of my sons scan yesterday and the news was not good the cancer is now on his lung .we see the surgeon in a few days to see what can be done . In the mean time we are staying positive ( trying very hard ) . So I will keep knitting and chatting as I think it's the only thing that's keeping me sane at the moment 
Sonja

Oh, my dear Sonja, my heart just goes out to you. You will certainly be in my heart and on my lips in prayer as will your son and the rest of the family.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got the results of my sons scan yesterday and the news was not good the cancer is now on his lung .we see the surgeon in a few days to see what can be done . In the mean time we are staying positive ( trying very hard ) . So I will keep knitting and chatting as I think it's the only thing that's keeping me sane at the moment
> Sonja


Oh Sonja, I'm so sorry to hear this. Please keep chatting to us and know that we are all here for you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So he went to see about the job and has to come back with a resume tomorrow and hand it in as the person hiring is in the states for 2 weeks.  thinking positive.

Poor Dreamweaver. Healing thoughts being sent her way.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just cant help myself LOL... just had to post a couple more


Such a happy wee soul!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just an update - Was in the hospital yesterday for tests, there seems to be a question with the carotid arteries. Did all the tests then decided I could go home. They will call me when I can get another carotid PVL's and talk with the surgeon. They seem to think this maybe part of the problem with my migrane headaches. Looking forward, I guess, to my other test results, the usual 3 mo workup. Will be glad when I know everything, and that everything is OK...what next?...VA Sharon

I know how frustrating it can be waiting on tests, Sharon, especially when you know you are facing surgery. You are certainly in my prayers.
I go to the Dr. tomorrow and will find out something about this vein in my leg.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just an update - Was in the hospital yesterday for tests, there seems to be a question with the carotid arteries. Did all the tests then decided I could go home. They will call me when I can get another carotid PVL's and talk with the surgeon. They seem to think this maybe part of the problem with my migrane headaches. Looking forward, I guess, to my other test results, the usual 3 mo workup. Will be glad when I know everything, and that everything is OK...what next?...VA Sharon
> 
> I know how frustrating it can be waiting on tests, Sharon, especially when you know you are facing surgery. You are certainly in my prayers.
> I go to the Dr. tomorrow and will find out something about this vein in my leg.


Betty --- will be praying for you and that you get some news on what they can do with the vein.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Just an update - Was in the hospital yesterday for tests, there seems to be a question with the carotid arteries. Did all the tests then decided I could go home. They will call me when I can get another carotid PVL's and talk with the surgeon. They seem to think this maybe part of the problem with my migrane headaches. Looking forward, I guess, to my other test results, the usual 3 mo workup. Will be glad when I know everything, and that everything is OK...what next?...VA Sharon


So sorry about your migraines. I hope they can find a cause for yours. We are having excellent results with migraine surgery here, after a trial with botox injections shows that the surgery has a good chance of being successful. It is amazing the freedom from migraines these people get a few weeks after their migraine surgery. Some of them have the migraines stop instantly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Oh Sonja, I'm so sorry to hear this. Please keep chatting to us and know that we are all here for you. {{{hugs}}}


Thank you Kate and Betty , think positive is my mantra 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> So he went to see about the job and has to come back with a resume tomorrow and hand it in as the person hiring is in the states for 2 weeks.  thinking positive.
> 
> Poor Dreamweaver. Healing thoughts being sent her way.


And I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Betty --- will be praying for you and that you get some news on what they can do with the vein.


I hope you finally get some answers and that they are able to stop the pain 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> alrighty - finally - something to knit for the man in your life. --- sam
> 
> http://fashionablygeek.com/mens-apparel/crocheted-man-shorts-are-sure-to-be-all-the-rage-this-summer/#TOAWGzE5teQvmQcl.01


Is that your next outfit of choice to "run" in as you go to Heidi's house?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry about your migraines. I hope they can find a cause for yours. We are having excellent results with migraine surgery here, after a trial with botox injections shows that the surgery has a good chance of being successful. It is amazing the freedom from migraines these people get a few weeks after their migraine surgery. Some of them have the migraines stop instantly.


Margaret, did your DHs sinus surgery cure his sinus issues?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Nicho...I hope the winds are not too bad in your area. Stay safe and knit away.

Swedenme..So sorry to hear of son's diagnosis. I will certainly pray for him and the rest of the family.

Railyn...So happy you will be able to move closer to friends, family, church and other important areas you like to go to. You are certainly deserving of it. I do hope you will have strong helpers to get the move done.

Thinking of all of you and praying for a blessed day for each of you. Now we have to have maintenance come tomorrow because the wood around the kitchen window is rotten and the window was leaking with the rain we got on Monday.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just an update - Was in the hospital yesterday for tests, there seems to be a question with the carotid arteries. Did all the tests then decided I could go home. They will call me when I can get another carotid PVL's and talk with the surgeon. They seem to think this maybe part of the problem with my migrane headaches. Looking forward, I guess, to my other test results, the usual 3 mo workup. Will be glad when I know everything, and that everything is OK...what next?...VA Sharon
> 
> I know how frustrating it can be waiting on tests, Sharon, especially when you know you are facing surgery. You are certainly in my prayers.
> I go to the Dr. tomorrow and will find out something about this vein in my leg.


And this prayer warrior will be saying an extra prayer for you, dear Betty!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't like the children playing in the front yard - I always try to get them into the back yard - although they stay away from the road you never know. would never have thought of such a thing when the girls were little. a sad state of affairs and a poor commentary on our society. --- sam



jknappva said:


> And yet we survived and my children survived. We lived out in the country and my boys, after the age of 12, would ride their bikes for miles during the summer with no helmet, knee or elbow pads. If they fell, they might have scrapes but nothing serious. Of course, now with all the meanness in the world they could never be that free!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to you to wrap you in in warm healing energy - get you back in the pick real quick. ---- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Just an update - Was in the hospital yesterday for tests, there seems to be a question with the carotid arteries. Did all the tests then decided I could go home. They will call me when I can get another carotid PVL's and talk with the surgeon. They seem to think this maybe part of the problem with my migrane headaches. Looking forward, I guess, to my other test results, the usual 3 mo workup. Will be glad when I know everything, and that everything is OK...what next?...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love that site. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I think your quilt is lovely too . I thought of you when I was looking on thewhoot site there was a beautiful quilt pattern there
> 
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy his way - I hope he does recover - and then buys a helmet. --- sam



angelam said:


> As I write this the 52yr old husband of a friend of mine is still in hospital with a fractured skull because he came off his bike on Easter Monday and not wearing a crash helmet. He was in a medically induced coma for about a week and they have had all sorts of problems bringing him round. He is now conscious but does not recognise his wife or daughters. The medics seem to think he will recover well but at the moment it is very distressing for his family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of positive energy to greg - hope he gets the job. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Migraines are no fun. I used to have them quite a lot when I was in my teens and early 20 's. My issue was food related. I do still get one every once in a while.
> 
> Gotten to the point on my wip I can start knitting the skirt.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to you betty - you need to talk turkey to them and get something done - there is no need for you to be in constant pain - I could always come down and have a little come to jesus talk with them. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Just an update - Was in the hospital yesterday for tests, there seems to be a question with the carotid arteries. Did all the tests then decided I could go home. They will call me when I can get another carotid PVL's and talk with the surgeon. They seem to think this maybe part of the problem with my migrane headaches. Looking forward, I guess, to my other test results, the usual 3 mo workup. Will be glad when I know everything, and that everything is OK...what next?...VA Sharon
> 
> I know how frustrating it can be waiting on tests, Sharon, especially when you know you are facing surgery. You are certainly in my prayers.
> I go to the Dr. tomorrow and will find out something about this vein in my leg.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sadly - I don't crochet - or maybe that is a good thing. lol --- sam



pacer said:


> Is that your next outfit of choice to "run" in as you go to Heidi's house?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sonja - do take a look at these baby hats. --- sam --- or I should have said anyone wishing to knit baby hats - this is definitely a winner.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/bluebell-hats


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, I hope you get some answers tomorrow.

Nicho, hope te storm doesn't cause damage in your area.

Gwen, last night the TV said you were to get nasty weather near you, I hope all is well.

I have supper all ready for company but got a call they will be at least 1/2 hr late. I hope it still tastes good by then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Just an update - Was in the hospital yesterday for tests, there seems to be a question with the carotid arteries. Did all the tests then decided I could go home. They will call me when I can get another carotid PVL's and talk with the surgeon. They seem to think this maybe part of the problem with my migrane headaches. Looking forward, I guess, to my other test results, the usual 3 mo workup. Will be glad when I know everything, and that everything is OK...what next?...VA Sharon


Hopefully if that is the problem they can fix it and the migraines will settle as well. Constant migraines make it very difficult to function.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got the results of my sons scan yesterday and the news was not good the cancer is now on his lung .we see the surgeon in a few days to see what can be done . In the mean time we are staying positive ( trying very hard ) . So I will keep knitting and chatting as I think it's the only thing that's keeping me sane at the moment
> Sonja


Sonja, I'm so sorry to hear this bad news. Hugs to you.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just cant help myself LOL... just had to post a couple more


She's gorgeous. Keep posting!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes I think we have gone from one extreme( no helmets anywhere) to the only safe place for kids is on the couch :roll: I saw on TV where some woman in the US had her kids taken by social services for letting them walk 2 blocks from the park alone at ages ,6 & 10 :roll:


It's so hard to know where to stop with taking precautions. So many things can cause death or injury which ones do we stop? We can't get rid of all risks. Some things seem so clear that they stop injury and/or death that they seem obvious. But then you find that what we take for granted is not the case somewhere else.

And when is it allowable to let your kids walk a couple of blocks by themselves? I think I might have seen that until around 10 kids aren't safe alone by roads becuase they don't have the ability to accuratlly assess the situation. (think it is tied in with with depth of vision as well as abilty to metally assess the situation). 
But I would never have got to school if Mum had had to take us all to school! I was 10 when my 7th sibling was born. I can just see Mum getting all 8 of us and herself ready to get out the door to get us to school!
But more children survive childhood than they used to.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Well it looks like a start my orientation at Walmart. I haven't had a regular job in quite a while it's going to be interesting, I'm looking forward to something new. I hope I can keep up here and with my master garden volunteer obligations. 
We've had quite in a change in temperatures today plus a lot of wind. Feels like March but the sun is wonderful.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sonja, so sorry to hear bad news too. Hugs and prayers for you and your son.


nicho said:


> Sonja, I'm so sorry to hear this bad news. Hugs to you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you having high winds also nittergma? --- sam



nittergma said:


> Well it looks like a start my orientation at Walmart. I haven't had a regular job in quite a while it's going to be interesting, I'm looking forward to something new. I hope I can keep up here and with my master garden volunteer obligations.
> We've had quite in a change in temperatures today plus a lot of wind. Feels like March but the sun is wonderful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> GagesMom; - sending positive vibes for job for DH.
> 
> Just got off the phone with Jynx (Dreamweaver). She has had some additional complications since she had the hernia surgery. She sounds strong, though, and says she's on the downhill of this latest challenge and hopes to be back to her normal self in a few weeks. She misses everyone - but she's been so down and just drawing strength from within for awhile.


She really doesn't do well with surgery does she? Complications with even surgery that should be straightforward- and it's not like this is the first time either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Migraines are no fun. I used to have them quite a lot when I was in my teens and early 20 's. My issue was food related. I do still get one every once in a while.
> 
> Gotten to the point on my wip I can start knitting the skirt.
> 
> ...


How good would that be for him?


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

On a positive note, it has finally stopped raining here! After more than 36 hours of an absolute drenching with gale force winds, the wind and rain have both eased. I hope it lasts! 

We have had no huge damage here, just big branches down in our yard (gum trees are notorious for dropping branches and falling over) and some new leaks in the house. Goodness me, the sun has just peaked through!

On the 10 minute drive to the supermarket yesterday, I encountered about 6 trees down around here but no apparent serious damage. In many places downed trees have crushed cars and houses, there are power lines down everywhere and many hundreds of thousands of households are without power and could be for days yet. Fortunately, when we lost power it was only for about an hour. To add to the chaos, many roads are flooded so traffic around the city is very disrupted. As dreadful as 3 fatalities are, it is truly a miracle that more people have not been killed.

Hope it stays fine for a few hours as we are driving into the city tonight (usually a 45 min drive) to see the stage production of Les Miserables. My birthday present from DS. I'll be tres miserable if we are unable to go!

So another day to stay in and knit. Suits me.

Healing vibes to all who need them. Thinking of all of you and praying for strength and comfort for those in need. Take care everyone.
Denise


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, did your DHs sinus surgery cure his sinus issues?


Things seem to be better- you know I haven't asked him for a while how it is going! It has been very slow progress, it's over 4 months now. Maybe I should ask him again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I don't like the children playing in the front yard - I always try to get them into the back yard - although they stay away from the road you never know. would never have thought of such a thing when the girls were little. a sad state of affairs and a poor commentary on our society. --- sam


I do wonder though how much of it a change in society and how much is that we are more open about it and thus more aware? The two cases of child abduction that have made the most news here in South Australia are both from a long time ago. The Beumont children disappeared from a llocal beach and the oldest of the three was around ten (and was my age so nearly 50 years ago) and then two girls disappeared from a football match in 1973. So they certainly happened. And Mum was approached by a man when she was a child- had enough sense to run off.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> On a positive note, it has finally stopped raining here! After more than 36 hours of an absolute drenching with gale force winds, the wind and rain have both eased. I hope it lasts!
> 
> We have had no huge damage here, just big branches down in our yard (gum trees are notorious for dropping branches and falling over) and some new leaks in the house. Goodness me, the sun has just peaked through!
> 
> ...


Glad that things aren't too bad for you. Figured you were too far south to be in really serious risk of major issues but north enough to well impacted- if that makes sense?
Hope you can get into Les Mis. SOund slike a nice night. ANd in the meantime you can enjoy sitting home and knitting.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Melody, that picture of the "cone of shame" is hilarious!!!! I remember when our dog had one!


gagesmom said:


> Thanks Gwen. :thumbup:
> 
> Have to share this pic of the boys on the couch. Sorry if it dark. Greg laid down next thing I look over and I see this. Lol. Sweet dreams


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Well it looks like a start my orientation at Walmart. I haven't had a regular job in quite a while it's going to be interesting, I'm looking forward to something new. I hope I can keep up here and with my master garden volunteer obligations.
> We've had quite in a change in temperatures today plus a lot of wind. Feels like March but the sun is wonderful.


Congrats on the job - it will be quite tiring in the beginning but I'm sure you'll settle into a routine soon enough. Best wishes and hope you like it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> She really doesn't do well with surgery does she? Complications with even surgery that should be straightforward- and it's not like this is the first time either.


She sure has had a long run of bad luck...but it really does look like things are beginning to settle down and if she can get all healed up and get her strength without anything else coming at her, she should be just fine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> But, don't forget that it wasn't that long ago that we all rode our bikes without helmets, played baseball/softball without batting helmets, and didn't even have seat belts or air bags in our cars. I remember when in-line skates came out, that people started wearing safety pads and then helmets with skateboard parks. We just didn't think of those activities as dangerous.


 Oh, I wonder how we didn't kill ourselves

1


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

It would be awesome if he got this job. Hard to pay for everything on my pay. I was unable to pay full rent last month and worried I won't be able to pay full rent this month.

Our house phone has been disconnected. I am thinking if they haven't already they will be canceling the car insurance. I am worried that they have entered our storage unit and taken everything. I don't even want to think about that. To much memories were stored in there.

Plus I have groceries to buy and anything Gage needs. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> On a positive note, it has finally stopped raining here! After more than 36 hours of an absolute drenching with gale force winds, the wind and rain have both eased. I hope it lasts!
> 
> We have had no huge damage here, just big branches down in our yard (gum trees are notorious for dropping branches and falling over) and some new leaks in the house. Goodness me, the sun has just peaked through!
> 
> ...


So good to hear from you and know that you are okay. Prayers for those who died in the storms---how awful. Love Les Miserables -- I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Nittergma congrats on the job. Welcome to the Walmart team.  I can't believe July will be a year for me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got the results of my sons scan yesterday and the news was not good the cancer is now on his lung .we see the surgeon in a few days to see what can be done . In the mean time we are staying positive ( trying very hard ) . So I will keep knitting and chatting as I think it's the only thing that's keeping me sane at the moment
> Sonja


So sorry to hear that but stay positive. I had lung cancer and after radiation, I'm still here and the prognosis is good.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Best wishes to Greg on the job prospects, *Melody*, I understand your concerns about the finances.

*Noni*, I believe that you will do just fine once you get used to the hours and the using different muscles from what you are used to doing--like standing at a register or bending and lifting stock to the shelves. Any idea show soon you will start the job?

*Va Sharon*, expecting good improvement on the pain management and headaches situations. All the best to you.

The rest of y'all take care and I'll check in as I can tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank, I hope Greg gets his job. My hubby has been jumping through every hoop he can to get into trucking and only a few interviews so far hoping this one will be the one and it's close to home. I think they might be after the younger ones, i don't know. 
Nicho, Sounds like you had some scary weather! We've had some fairly high winds the last few days and not too much rain.
I'm going to end for now I should head for bed early, don't know when I start orientation.
Rookie, I'm sure I will be tired for a while hope I get used to it soon.


gagesmom said:


> Nittergma congrats on the job. Welcome to the Walmart team.  I can't believe July will be a year for me.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> It would be awesome if he got this job. Hard to pay for everything on my pay. I was unable to pay full rent last month and worried I won't be able to pay full rent this month.
> 
> Our house phone has been disconnected. I am thinking if they haven't already they will be canceling the car insurance. I am worried that they have entered our storage unit and taken everything. I don't even want to think about that. To much memories were stored in there.
> 
> Plus I have groceries to buy and anything Gage needs. Sorry for the rant.


Worries and prayers for you. Do you have available some sort of charity type help, such as from your church or from the local government? I would hope you could apply for food stamps and rental assistance.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I miss having coffee with you, Caren. Here's some for all of us. It's a cold, rainy dreary day here so I'm having some extra here too.


Where can I get one of them please, pretty please?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Well it looks like a start my orientation at Walmart. I haven't had a regular job in quite a while it's going to be interesting, I'm looking forward to something new. I hope I can keep up here and with my master garden volunteer obligations.
> We've had quite in a change in temperatures today plus a lot of wind. Feels like March but the sun is wonderful.


Congrats on getting the job. I'm sure once you get used to it you will have things well organized. I know I was much more organized when I was working.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nicho, good to hear you had n major damage at your house. Hope you get to the performance but I'm surprised t would not be cancelled due to all the problems with power & weather.

Melody, sorry you are having such troubles, hope Greg soon gets a job & things get easier for you. Do you I've close enough to walk to work? We cannot use unlisenced vehicles here.

Our company finally arrived & roast chicken supper was still good. My friends & their daughter came. She's the girl who moved to London, UK & came home for her grandmothers funeral. I tried to make things she wouldn't get there, like a farm chicken & Saskatoon pie, she was very pleased with me. 
My youngest son s good friends with her & he got home today so they were able to have a visit too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news that you and family are fine - enjoy the play. --- sam



nicho said:


> On a positive note, it has finally stopped raining here! After more than 36 hours of an absolute drenching with gale force winds, the wind and rain have both eased. I hope it lasts!
> 
> We have had no huge damage here, just big branches down in our yard (gum trees are notorious for dropping branches and falling over) and some new leaks in the house. Goodness me, the sun has just peaked through!
> 
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, why!


OMG is right. Saw this on another knitting forum.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> here some states have helmet laws and others do not - in ohio you do not need a helmet if you are riding a motorcycle - however - I think bicycle helmets are mandatory - not sure if that is state or federal law. so foolish to ride a motorcycle without a helmet imho. some guy rides a motorcycle past our house twice a day - and sometimes in the evening he does a wheelie as he passes our place - not sure who he is showing off for - and of course he wears no helmet. when his brains are spread out over the tarmac he is going to wish he had. --- sam


I am going to add interesting debate to helmet laws. Here, as Margaret has noted, it is compulsory to wear helmets for both pedal and motor bikes, though not worn on stations much while chasing sheep and cattle. I hold a motorcycle licence, although currently don't ride, due to lack of bike. I will only wear open face helmets, as I do know someone who died when his tight full face helmet which broke his neck in an accident. Full face helmets, regardless of how well they fit, can break your neck if you are hit and your head jerks back. Apparently cause a hangman break. Open face helmet shells come down a little lower at the back and rest at a lower point on the neck. Push bike helmets became compulsory after I left school, they had been encouraged before for some years.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I am so sorry. Healing energy for your DS. Know we are all here for you prayer warriors are on this.
Mellie, crossing fingers for job for DH.
Julie and Gwen, I know. Not overly fond of mohair. However DH got some at garage sale so I thought I'd try and use it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I am so sorry. Healing energy for your DS. Know we are all here for you prayer warriors are on this.
Mellie, crossing fingers for job for DH.
Julie and Gwen, I know. Not overly fond of mohair. However DH got some at garage sale so I thought I'd try and use it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I am so sorry. Healing energy for your DS. Know we are all here for you prayer warriors are on this.
Mellie, crossing fingers for job for DH.
Julie and Gwen, I know. Not overly fond of mohair. However DH got some at garage sale so I thought I'd try and use it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I am so sorry. Healing energy for your DS. Know we are all here for you prayer warriors are on this.
Mellie, crossing fingers for job for DH.
Julie and Gwen, I know. Not overly fond of mohair. However DH got some at garage sale so I thought I'd try and use it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I am so sorry. Healing energy for your DS. Know we are all here for you prayer warriors are on this.
Mellie, crossing fingers for job for DH.
Julie and Gwen, I know. Not overly fond of mohair. However DH got some at garage sale so I thought I'd try and use it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I am so sorry. Healing energy for your DS. Know we are all here for you prayer warriors are on this.
Mellie, crossing fingers for job for DH.
Julie and Gwen, I know. Not overly fond of mohair. However DH got some at garage sale so I thought I'd try and use it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I am so sorry. Healing energy for your DS. Know we are all here for you prayer warriors are on this.
Mellie, crossing fingers for job for DH.
Julie and Gwen, I know. Not overly fond of mohair. However DH got some at garage sale so I thought I'd try and use it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I am so sorry. Healing energy for your DS. Know we are all here for you prayer warriors are on this.
Mellie, crossing fingers for job for DH.
Julie and Gwen, I know. Not overly fond of mohair. However DH got some at garage sale so I thought I'd try and use it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I am so sorry. Healing energy for your DS. Know we are all here for you prayer warriors are on this.
Mellie, crossing fingers for job for DH.
Julie and Gwen, I know. Not overly fond of mohair. However DH got some at garage sale so I thought I'd try and use it.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Mel, I am praying that Greg gets the job and your finances will be much better. I am sure the stress of making ends meet don't help the migraines. We are here for you. You rant all you want.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, I am so sorry. Healing energy for your DS. Know we are all here for you prayer warriors are on this.
> Mellie, crossing fingers for job for DH.
> Julie and Gwen, I know. Not overly fond of mohair. However DH got some at garage sale so I thought I'd try and use it.


 :thumbup: And you don't want to look the 'gift horse in the mouth'!
I wonder what happened that your post repeated so many times!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Mel, I am praying that Greg gets the job and your finances will be much better. I am sure the stress of making ends meet don't help the migraines. We are here for you. You rant all you want.


From me too! Well put, Betty!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Congrats on the job - it will be quite tiring in the beginning but I'm sure you'll settle into a routine soon enough. Best wishes and hope you like it.


Congratulations from me too 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> It would be awesome if he got this job. Hard to pay for everything on my pay. I was unable to pay full rent last month and worried I won't be able to pay full rent this month.
> 
> Our house phone has been disconnected. I am thinking if they haven't already they will be canceling the car insurance. I am worried that they have entered our storage unit and taken everything. I don't even want to think about that. To much memories were stored in there.
> 
> Plus I have groceries to buy and anything Gage needs. Sorry for the rant.


Rant all you want Melody there will always be someone here to listen to you , being without enough money to pay bills is a big worry , and worry won't be helping you feel better and I know there is no point me telling you to stop worrying because you can't so if ranting makes you feel a little better rant all you want and I for one will be here to listen . hoping your husband gets this new job . Fingers are still crossed 💐
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> Sonja - do take a look at these baby hats. --- sam --- or I should have said anyone wishing to knit baby hats - this is definitely a winner.
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/bluebell-hats


Very cute, but in Russian and google is not the best translator.
Is there anyone who can translate it correctly, please?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> But I would never have got to school if Mum had had to take us all to school! I was 10 when my 7th sibling was born. I can just see Mum getting all 8 of us and herself ready to get out the door to get us to school!
> But more children survive childhood than they used to.


You are not the only one. I was walking my younger sibs to school from the age of 10, then on bikes, initially about 1km, the last trip was a 20km bike trip to catch the bus. Given both DM and DSF worked full time, we would not have received any education if we depended on parental units to drop us off and pick us up.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Desert Joy, 1 reply and 7 extras, best effort yet.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Is that your next outfit of choice to "run" in as you go to Heidi's house?


Could we get a picture of that?? :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy his way - I hope he does recover - and then buys a helmet. --- sam


Thanks Sam. He does have a helmet - just too stupid to wear it every time!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> On a positive note, it has finally stopped raining here! After more than 36 hours of an absolute drenching with gale force winds, the wind and rain have both eased. I hope it lasts!
> 
> We have had no huge damage here, just big branches down in our yard (gum trees are notorious for dropping branches and falling over) and some new leaks in the house. Goodness me, the sun has just peaked through!
> 
> ...


Glad your weather is easing up at last.
Enjoy Les Miserables - it's a fantastic show!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am just letting you know that I have been in contact with Sandi.... AZSticks. Alan is dealing with bad pain issues, and their Kitty was hit and killled by a car. Then a few weeks ago Sandi's dad passed away. She said she seems to be coming out of a very bad patch., and hoping to pop back on here sometime.

She asked to give everyone her love and say that she misses us all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you everyone . I'm a lot calmer today than I was yesterday . We are just going to force ourselves to think positive and live life as normal . I just hope the surgeon is a bit more forthcoming than the doctor we saw was .she needs to learn some people skills
> Sonja


Sorry to hear that she was "that" type of doctor. I am glad you are thinking positive. HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> Just an update - Was in the hospital yesterday for tests, there seems to be a question with the carotid arteries. Did all the tests then decided I could go home. They will call me when I can get another carotid PVL's and talk with the surgeon. They seem to think this maybe part of the problem with my migrane headaches. Looking forward, I guess, to my other test results, the usual 3 mo workup. Will be glad when I know everything, and that everything is OK...what next?...VA Sharon


Sorry to hear that you have been in hospital. I hope they can sort out whats going on with the migranes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Here it's mandatory for children under 18 to wear a helmet for everything (bike, atv, scooter, etc), though adults do not have to wear one to ride motorcycles (yet we can get a ticket for being in a car without a seat belt!). I think it's very foolish and what kind of example do they set for those under 18? Do as I say, not as I do?!


Good heavens! I assumed that all motorbike riders would have to wear a helmet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> GagesMom; - sending positive vibes for job for DH.
> 
> Just got off the phone with Jynx (Dreamweaver). She has had some additional complications since she had the hernia surgery. She sounds strong, though, and says she's on the downhill of this latest challenge and hopes to be back to her normal self in a few weeks. She misses everyone - but she's been so down and just drawing strength from within for awhile.


Thanks for the update.... she sure has had her fair share of health issues.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> She is beautiful, love the little ribbon in the hair
> 
> Sonia


 :thumbup: It will be interesting to see how her hair is when it grows more. At the moment the back of hair is starting to be curly.  DD had ringlets when she was little and now has lovely wavey hair but straightens it every day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> believe me when I tell you Sonja - we got your back - always - the prayer warriors are already hard at work on your son's behalf. besides mine I am sure there are others sending him tons of healing energy for his return to health and back in the pink. --- sam --- lots of worry free soothing energy for you too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> So sorry to hear that but stay positive. I had lung cancer and after radiation, I'm still here and the prognosis is good.


Jynx (Dreamweaver) is another of our lung cancer survivors -- it can be done!!! Prayers and hugs to Swedenme. And, continue the good fight against cancer, Budasha.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> You are not the only one. I was walking my younger sibs to school from the age of 10, then on bikes, initially about 1km, the last trip was a 20km bike trip to catch the bus. Given both DM and DSF worked full time, we would not have received any education if we depended on parental units to drop us off and pick us up.


I was babysitting at the age of 10 and I rode my bike into town for music lesssons, going to the library, softball practice and games, etc. We were expected to be independent and out of the house by age 18, so the training for self-reliance started early. Different time, different place, different expectations.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am just letting you know that I have been in contact with Sandi.... AZSticks. Alan is dealing with bad pain issues, and their Kitty was hit and killled by a car. Then a few weeks ago Sandi's dad passed away. She said she seems to be coming out of a very bad patch., and hoping to pop back on here sometime.
> 
> She asked to give everyone her love and say that she misses us all.


I miss her too - so sorry that she and Alan have had such a run of bad times.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear that she was "that" type of doctor. I am glad you are thinking positive. HUGS


I'm not sure if it's the same over there, but I found that the specialists didn't have quite the same bedside manner as the GPs. The surgeons were the worst--but then, I wanted them for their skils.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> Sonja - do take a look at these baby hats. --- sam --- or I should have said anyone wishing to knit baby hats - this is definitely a winner.
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/bluebell-hats


Soooo cute. I wonder why that sites address is .com.au coz usually .au means Australia. But I dont think it is an Australian site. Interesting.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens! I assumed that all motorbike riders would have to wear a helmet.


I thought that it was now law in the US as well, given all the movies with motorbike riders in, nowadays, have helmets on.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> On a positive note, it has finally stopped raining here! After more than 36 hours of an absolute drenching with gale force winds, the wind and rain have both eased. I hope it lasts!
> 
> We have had no huge damage here, just big branches down in our yard (gum trees are notorious for dropping branches and falling over) and some new leaks in the house. Goodness me, the sun has just peaked through!
> 
> ...


I am so glad you only have minimal damage. Gosh some places are just a disaster zone. Incredible.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh dear poor Alan. Prayers and hugs for both Alan and AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the concern. We are all fine. Yesterday actually was a bit cool but very sunny and suppose to be that way today too.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope you get some answers tomorrow.
> 
> Nicho, hope te storm doesn't cause damage in your area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the new job Noni. I had been wondering about it and am so glad it has worked out for you. Good luck. Try to get as much rest as possible. It will be different having to report in to a regular job but know you will manage it.



nittergma said:


> Well it looks like a start my orientation at Walmart. I haven't had a regular job in quite a while it's going to be interesting, I'm looking forward to something new. I hope I can keep up here and with my master garden volunteer obligations.
> We've had quite in a change in temperatures today plus a lot of wind. Feels like March but the sun is wonderful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Mel, I am praying that Greg gets the job and your finances will be much better. I am sure the stress of making ends meet don't help the migraines. We are here for you. You rant all you want.


Ditto from me too


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody rant away. I will keep the job situation for your DH in my prayers. You are a strong woman and all will come right eventually. I know that may sound trite but faith will bring you through this.


gagesmom said:


> It would be awesome if he got this job. Hard to pay for everything on my pay. I was unable to pay full rent last month and worried I won't be able to pay full rent this month.
> 
> Our house phone has been disconnected. I am thinking if they haven't already they will be canceling the car insurance. I am worried that they have entered our storage unit and taken everything. I don't even want to think about that. To much memories were stored in there.
> 
> Plus I have groceries to buy and anything Gage needs. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have to chuckle about the mohair.....that's where my DH got the mohair he gave me....LOL Wonder how many garage sales it's been through and probably for the very same reason...too fussy to mess with...LOL.


sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, I am so sorry. Healing energy for your DS. Know we are all here for you prayer warriors are on this.
> Mellie, crossing fingers for job for DH.
> Julie and Gwen, I know. Not overly fond of mohair. However DH got some at garage sale so I thought I'd try and use it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got a chuckle out of the 9 repeats too....think you beat my record of "gwenies" there Sassafras! LOL Don't apologize either! LOL



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: And you don't want to look the 'gift horse in the mouth'!
> I wonder what happened that your post repeated so many times!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know Kathy. I was wondering where she was. Will lift her in prayers.


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am just letting you know that I have been in contact with Sandi.... AZSticks. Alan is dealing with bad pain issues, and their Kitty was hit and killled by a car. Then a few weeks ago Sandi's dad passed away. She said she seems to be coming out of a very bad patch., and hoping to pop back on here sometime.
> 
> She asked to give everyone her love and say that she misses us all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: It will be interesting to see how her hair is when it grows more. At the moment the back of hair is starting to be curly.  DD had ringlets when she was little and now has lovely wavey hair but straightens it every day.


I have hair that has not got one curl in it apart from a cow slick in the front . I will gladly swap with your daughter 😀 we are never happy with what we have are we . Little Serena will look like a little angel with curls 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I have hair that has not got one curl in it apart from a cow slick in the front . I will gladly swap with your daughter 😀 we are never happy with what we have are we . Little Serena will look like a little angel with curls
> Sonja


I have gone from straight as a child to wavy as an adult, but can do without the large ringlet that forms on either side. Might be better if the middle back also formed ringlet, would look better, so I keep my hair either very short or up in ponytail. When my hair reached the bottom of my shoulder blades, and I turned my head fast, with hair down, I could bruise my face from the ringlets.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I miss seeing your posts AZ. I hope things go better for Alan I'm sure it must be hard for you both to see him in pain. So sorry about your kitty, we'd be mighty sad of one of ours got hit. 
Gwen, thanks for the congrats. It will be interesting for sure.


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am just letting you know that I have been in contact with Sandi.... AZSticks. Alan is dealing with bad pain issues, and their Kitty was hit and killled by a car. Then a few weeks ago Sandi's dad passed away. She said she seems to be coming out of a very bad patch., and hoping to pop back on here sometime.
> 
> She asked to give everyone her love and say that she misses us all.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p52 and keeping up this week.  Time for bed, everybody have the best day you can.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Jynx (Dreamweaver) is another of our lung cancer survivors -- it can be done!!! Prayers and hugs to Swedenme. And, continue the good fight against cancer, Budasha.


Thank you Liz and Rookie . I've also just seen a snooker player on the TV who has just come back after receiving treatment for it . I'm just hoping the surgeon agrees to the operations 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> is there some reason we have not heard from Josephine for some reason - have I forgotten something? --- sam


I think she is having a knee operation but I see someone has already answered. I think her operation is in May.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I have heard that too and I could definitely be more organized!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Congrats on getting the job. I'm sure once you get used to it you will have things well organized. I know I was much more organized when I was working.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm not sure if it's the same over there, but I found that the specialists didn't have quite the same bedside manner as the GPs. The surgeons were the worst--but then, I wanted them for their skils.


This doctor is an oncologist so when you consider what type of patients she has to treat you would think she would be able to talk a lot better . She gives you the basics and fills the speech with awkward silences . Her registrar is a lot better to talk to than her . He puts you at ease straight away 
We are seeing a different surgeon when we go back but hopefully he is as nice and as good as the one my son had last time 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> I have gone from straight as a child to wavy as an adult, but can do without the large ringlet that forms on either side. Might be better if the middle back also formed ringlet, would look better, so I keep my hair either very short or up in ponytail. When my hair reached the bottom of my shoulder blades, and I turned my head fast, with hair down, I could bruise my face from the ringlets.


So there is hope for me yet then when I grow up 😜


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I will call this morning and see when I do orientation and then will get a schedule. I'll be glad to know what days I work so my MG obligations can be scheduled around it. I was gone yesterday when they called me.


jheiens said:


> Best wishes to Greg on the job prospects, *Melody*, I understand your concerns about the finances.
> 
> *Noni*, I believe that you will do just fine once you get used to the hours and the using different muscles from what you are used to doing--like standing at a register or bending and lifting stock to the shelves. Any idea show soon you will start the job?
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Yesterday and the day before they were high. I wasn't comfortable working outside with them because lots of branches and bits of bark were blowing around.


thewren said:


> are you having high winds also nittergma? --- sam


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am just letting you know that I have been in contact with Sandi.... AZSticks. Alan is dealing with bad pain issues, and their Kitty was hit and killled by a car. Then a few weeks ago Sandi's dad passed away. She said she seems to be coming out of a very bad patch., and hoping to pop back on here sometime.
> 
> She asked to give everyone her love and say that she misses us all.


Glad you've been in touch with her but sorry to hear that she's been through such a bad patch. Lots of hugs to her and I hope Alan can get his pain issues under control very soon.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Rant all you want Melody there will always be someone here to listen to you , being without enough money to pay bills is a big worry , and worry won't be helping you feel better and I know there is no point me telling you to stop worrying because you can't so if ranting makes you feel a little better rant all you want and I for one will be here to listen . hoping your husband gets this new job . Fingers are still crossed 💐
> Sonja


Mel - Ditto to what Sonja said. Prayers coming that your DH will land a good job.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Marking my spot. Don't want to be AWOL.

Took hubby to Ottawa for a three hour pre-op appointment on Monday - a 100 mile drive one way - in driving rain and high winds. What mess going down. When we hit the Queensway - a poor man's 401 - that goes through the middle of the city, you couldn't tell if you were even in your own lane. It was wild. Coming back was much better. The rain and the wind had calmed down.

Next week, if he isn't bumped, he will have surgery on Wednesday. 

I have put the dreambird aside for now - but will get back to it. I am now working on the Latis shawl.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Wrote a post last night and it disappeared.
Julie and Gwen, I know. Mohair is not my favorite. But DH got some at yard sale so I thought I would try to use it.
Sonya, so sorry and your DS will be in my prayers. Know we are here for you and our prayer warriors are on this.
I now there was more but that was last night and craft has set in.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope he gets the job Melody I'll keep my fingers crossed too
> Sonja


Sonja, thank you for reminder.
Mellie, fingers crossed for your DH.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nittergma, best of luck with new job. Hope you enjoy it a nd it isn't too hard on your body.
Sharon, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Wrote a post last night and it disappeared.
> Julie and Gwen, I know. Mohair is not my favorite. But DH got some at yard sale so I thought I would try to use it.
> Sonya, so sorry and your DS will be in my prayers. Know we are here for you and our prayer warriors are on this.
> I now there was more but that was last night and craft has set in.


Good thing we are all different- I love mohair- and used it for my first Intarsia at 19. Bronwen, typically, knitted a far more complex, Beatrix Potter design in Intarsia, in mohair at age 12.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

SANDI, I should have PMed you as I have had you and Alan on my mind so much. Prayers being sent up for pain relief for Alan, for comfort and peace for you in the loss of your Dad and Kitty. May better days come swiftly.

NONI, I meant to congratulate you on you new job but mind is not working lately...HA HA. I will pray for strength for you to adjust to the work schedule. You can do it!

MEL, We are all praying for Greg's job to come through. You need some relief. You have carried a lot on those little shoulders for a long time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Well it looks like a start my orientation at Walmart. I haven't had a regular job in quite a while it's going to be interesting, I'm looking forward to something new. I hope I can keep up here and with my master garden volunteer obligations.
> We've had quite in a change in temperatures today plus a lot of wind. Feels like March but the sun is wonderful.


Congratulations! I hope the job works out for you!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nicho said:


> On a positive note, it has finally stopped raining here! After more than 36 hours of an absolute drenching with gale force winds, the wind and rain have both eased. I hope it lasts!
> 
> We have had no huge damage here, just big branches down in our yard (gum trees are notorious for dropping branches and falling over) and some new leaks in the house. Goodness me, the sun has just peaked through!
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're safe with no big damage or flooding at your house.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am just letting you know that I have been in contact with Sandi.... AZSticks. Alan is dealing with bad pain issues, and their Kitty was hit and killled by a car. Then a few weeks ago Sandi's dad passed away. She said she seems to be coming out of a very bad patch., and hoping to pop back on here sometime.
> 
> She asked to give everyone her love and say that she misses us all.


Good grief, another family that can't seem to get a break. I was hoping the surgery was going to have Alan in good health finally.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> It would be awesome if he got this job. Hard to pay for everything on my pay. I was unable to pay full rent last month and worried I won't be able to pay full rent this month.
> 
> Our house phone has been disconnected. I am thinking if they haven't already they will be canceling the car insurance. I am worried that they have entered our storage unit and taken everything. I don't even want to think about that. To much memories were stored in there.
> 
> Plus I have groceries to buy and anything Gage needs. Sorry for the rant.


I'm so sorry you're having such hard times financially. I think we've all been there. Some months, I feel as if we get by by the skin of our teeth. It's hard when neither of us can work.
Will be saying a extra prayer for you and yours.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

From Earth Sky News- courtesy of Amanda Curtis:
a remarkable rainbow over Long Island.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am just letting you know that I have been in contact with Sandi.... AZSticks. Alan is dealing with bad pain issues, and their Kitty was hit and killled by a car. Then a few weeks ago Sandi's dad passed away. She said she seems to be coming out of a very bad patch., and hoping to pop back on here sometime.
> 
> She asked to give everyone her love and say that she misses us all.[/quote
> 
> Thank you for letting us know. I've been intending to PM her and never did. I'll be keeping them in my prayers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Marking my spot. Don't want to be AWOL.
> 
> Took hubby to Ottawa for a three hour pre-op appointment on Monday - a 100 mile drive one way - in driving rain and high winds. What mess going down. When we hit the Queensway - a poor man's 401 - that goes through the middle of the city, you couldn't tell if you were even in your own lane. It was wild. Coming back was much better. The rain and the wind had calmed down.
> 
> ...


I'm praying your DH's surgery will go well with no complications and painless healing.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From Earth Sky News- courtesy of Amanda Curtis:
> a remarkable rainbow over Long Island.


They said on the news that quadruple rainbows are extremely rare. I've seen a double rainbow a couple of times and that was impressive to me...but this is wonderful!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From Earth Sky News- courtesy of Amanda Curtis:
> a remarkable rainbow over Long Island.


Thanks for sharing, what a spectacular photo.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good afternoon from a wet overcast Great Bend, we are expecting snow tonight. &#128563; :shock: a busy day here have been out back in and out again in about half hour. 

Photo today no coffee random photos from my holiday. 

Healing thoughts and energy to all those in need and hugs for all. Congrats to those starting new jobs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I meant to ask, will you be in the garden department or do you know. That I would think would be ideal for you as a master gardener.


nittergma said:


> I miss seeing your posts AZ. I hope things go better for Alan I'm sure it must be hard for you both to see him in pain. So sorry about your kitty, we'd be mighty sad of one of ours got hit.
> Gwen, thanks for the congrats. It will be interesting for sure.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks for sharing, what a spectacular photo.


I thought it was beautiful Julie thank you for sharing 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Grannypeg that sounds like quite a frighting drive in such weather. I hope when you return next week it will be much better. You've probably said but I don't remember why your DH is having surgery. For whatever the reason know he will be in my prayers for a quick recovery and for the surgeon to do an excellent job.



Grannypeg said:


> Marking my spot. Don't want to be AWOL.
> 
> Took hubby to Ottawa for a three hour pre-op appointment on Monday - a 100 mile drive one way - in driving rain and high winds. What mess going down. When we hit the Queensway - a poor man's 401 - that goes through the middle of the city, you couldn't tell if you were even in your own lane. It was wild. Coming back was much better. The rain and the wind had calmed down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful....I see what appears to be 4 rainbows.


Lurker 2 said:


> From Earth Sky News- courtesy of Amanda Curtis:
> a remarkable rainbow over Long Island.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful photos, Caren & Julie. 
GrannyPeg, hope your DHs surgery goes well & the weather is better when you travel there again.
I'm off to Lloydminster with 2 friends tonight for a Burton Cummings concert, he was the lead singer for the old band, The Guess Who. It should be a great concert, I hope
Here a link to some free patterns I thought might interest some. Scroll down & there are some cute baby pants with owls on them. I thought of Melody when I saw it.

https://prettystitches.wordpress.com/tag/free-pattern/

Edit:I'm not sure why this isn't a clickable link, I copied it 
Ike I always do :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful photos, Caren & Julie.
> GrannyPeg, hope your DHs surgery goes well & the weather is better when you travel there again.
> I'm off to Lloydminster with 2 friends tonight for a Burton Cummings concert, he was the lead singer for the old band, The Guess Who. It should be a great concert, I hope
> Here a link to some free patterns I thought might interest some. Scroll down & there are some cute baby pants with owls on them. I thought of Melody when I saw it.
> ...


You have to take the s of https


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the information about turmeric. My SIL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the information about turmeric. My SIL takes it every day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Carol, your kal blanket is pretty. Wish I had done it. My crocheted one is a hot mess. I'll attach a photo. I didn't like how the joining was; even though it is a neat idea. I just couldn't get the corners to look right. I pulled it out and did another one. I only made 10 squares so am using 9 of them right now. May go back and make a few more. Am taking that center thingy off, too. It will make a nice dog blanket or I may turn it into a large pillow.
> 
> Going to try and repost my loot from the yarn shop and a couple other pix.
> 
> ...


I do like your socks, very pretty. Your afghan is not ugly; it is very vibrant. I'm sorry you don't like it. Maybe you've just been working on it too long.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I thought that it was now law in the US as well, given all the movies with motorbike riders in, nowadays, have helmets on.


It's up to the states rather than the federal government to make the laws. I'm not sure how many states still don't have helmet laws, but this state is one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about Sandi's and Alan's troubles and sad times. Here's hoping that is over and things will look up from here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> They said on the news that quadruple rainbows are extremely rare. I've seen a double rainbow a couple of times and that was impressive to me...but this is wonderful!
> Junek


And apparently her image is quite genuine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks for sharing, what a spectacular photo.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought it was beautiful Julie thank you for sharing
> Sonja


Thanks you Sonja! How has it been today? Another day to sit in the sun?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful....I see what appears to be 4 rainbows.


That was why it was so unusual.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful photos, Caren & Julie.
> GrannyPeg, hope your DHs surgery goes well & the weather is better when you travel there again.
> I'm off to Lloydminster with 2 friends tonight for a Burton Cummings concert, he was the lead singer for the old band, The Guess Who. It should be a great concert, I hope
> Here a link to some free patterns I thought might interest some. Scroll down & there are some cute baby pants with owls on them. I thought of Melody when I saw it.
> ...


This should work, now


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

some may enjoy these, from MJS

 Lexophilia ,Some New ones "Lexophile" is a word used to describe those that have a love for the use of words, such as "you can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish", or "to write with a broken pencil is pointless." A competition to see who can come up with the best lexophiles is held every year in an undisclosed location. This year's winning submission is posted at the very end. Here goes... .. When fish are in schools, they sometimes take debate. 
> .. A thief who stole a calendar got twelve months. 
> .. When the smog lifts in Los Angeles U.C.L.A. 
> .. The batteries were given out free of charge. 
> .. A dentist and a manicurist married. They fought tooth and nail. 
> .. A will is a dead giveaway. 
> .. With her marriage, she got a new name and a dress. 
> .. A boiled egg is hard to beat. 
> .. When you've seen one shopping center you've seen a mall. 
> .. Police were summoned to a daycare center where a three-year-old was resisting a rest. 
> .. Did you hear about the fellow whose entire left side was cut off? He's all right now. 
> .. A bicycle can't stand alone; it's just two tired. 
> .. When a clock is hungry it goes back four seconds. 
> .. The guy who fell onto an upholstery machine is now fully recovered. 
> .. He had a photographic memory which was never developed. 
> .. When she saw her first strands of grey hair she thought she'd dye. 
> .. Acupuncture is a jab well done. That's the point of it. And the cream of the twisted crop: 
> .. Those who get too big for their pants will be totally exposed in the end. ALWAYS LAUGH WHEN YOU CAN ... IT'S CHEAP MEDICINE.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Denise (Nicho) hope you are safe and have come through last nights wild weather okay.
> 
> Wild weather hit Sydney and surrounds with a cat 2 cyclone strength storm last night, leading to flash flooding, trees down and wide spread power outages and public transport disruptions.


Just read about your storm. Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks you Sonja! How has it been today? Another day to sit in the sun?


It's been another lovely sunny day did a bit of weeding then son came round and the youngest came home from college so we got the croquet set out and had a few games with some cheating going on from the sons with the help of mishka what about you any sign of that fence being put up yet 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, really pretty socks.
> 
> Melody the sweater looks great.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I didn't take anyone with me much to everyone's protesting. My first time traveling solo.


I have thought about travelling alone but haven't had the nerve yet, although I did when I was a teenager. Teens have no fear but then it was a lot different years ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's been another lovely sunny day did a bit of weeding then son came round and the youngest came home from college so we got the croquet set out and had a few games with some cheating going on from the sons with the help of mishka what about you any sign of that fence being put up yet
> Sonja


That sounds like an ideal way to spend a spring day!

No, nothing happening yet for the fence, my hunch is this one is another with too much work to bother coming back.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like an ideal way to spend a spring day!
> 
> No, nothing happening yet for the fence, my hunch is this one is another with too much work to bother coming back.


That's a problem here too . They say that they can do it on such a day . Then they are either delayed because they haven't finished the job they are doing or they have started another one that pays more money and expect you to wait


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon from a wet overcast Great Bend, we are expecting snow tonight. 😳 :shock: a busy day here have been out back in and out again in about half hour.
> 
> Photo today no coffee random photos from my holiday.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy to all those in need and hugs for all. Congrats to those starting new jobs.


Love the pictures of your trip!! Thanks for sharing.
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> You are not the only one. I was walking my younger sibs to school from the age of 10, then on bikes, initially about 1km, the last trip was a 20km bike trip to catch the bus. Given both DM and DSF worked full time, we would not have received any education if we depended on parental units to drop us off and pick us up.


Between the ages of 9 and 11, I used to walk the two young children from next door to school each day. They were being brought up by their grandparents, as their mother had died, and their father had deserted them. The grandparents wanted to give me a small sum of money each week, but my mother refused on my behalf (mothers!). It was not a long walk, and we had no roads to cross, but I am not sure anyone would now entrust such a young child with the task. Once I was 11, I went off to the grammar school, and could no longer take them, but I still have the Bible which the grandparents gave me as a thank you present.

We used to have a terrier which was fiercely loyal to my dad, and who used to spend most of the day guarding any of dad's property that he came across, but first thing each day, he would walk me and my brother off to the village school. Later, when we had to go further afield to school, he would see me up to my bus stop, then a little later, accompany my brother, who cycled to his school, up to the top of the road. I can't imagine, now, even a dog being allowed that amount of freedom! But, then, the volume of traffic was so much less.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And apparently her image is quite genuine!


I think I heard on the news that she took it while waiting for a commuter train on Long Island.
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> some may enjoy these, from MJS
> 
> Lexophilia ,Some New ones "Lexophile" is a word used to describe those that have a love for the use of words, such as "you can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish", or "to write with a broken pencil is pointless." A competition to see who can come up with the best lexophiles is held every year in an undisclosed location. This year's winning submission is posted at the very end. Here goes... .. When fish are in schools, they sometimes take debate.
> > .. A thief who stole a calendar got twelve months.
> ...


Yes, I love those! I remember on the morning of my mum's funeral, my youngest phoned and said, "Mum, I think this might cheer you up a little." Apparently, my then 4-year old grandson had said to his younger sister, "If you don't behave yourself, I will have to take you into custard." I am not sure if custard is recognised across the English speaking world, but the story did wonders for me!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I love those! I remember on the morning of my mum's funeral, my youngest phoned and said, "Mum, I think this might cheer you up a little." Apparently, my then 4-year old grandson had said to his younger sister, "If you don't behave yourself, I will have to take you into custard." I am not sure if custard is recognised across the English speaking world, but the story did wonders for me!


Made me smile 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a problem here too . They say that they can do it on such a day . Then they are either delayed because they haven't finished the job they are doing or they have started another one that pays more money and expect you to wait


It might work if I was good at losing my temper, but I can never find the words fast enough!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think I heard on the news that she took it while waiting for a commuter train on Long Island.
> Junek


That was what it said in the blurb.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I love those! I remember on the morning of my mum's funeral, my youngest phoned and said, "Mum, I think this might cheer you up a little." Apparently, my then 4-year old grandson had said to his younger sister, "If you don't behave yourself, I will have to take you into custard." I am not sure if custard is recognised across the English speaking world, but the story did wonders for me!


Humour is such good medicine!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It might work if I was good at losing my temper, but I can never find the words fast enough!


Yes, I have similar problems. I rarely lose my temper, and on the rare occasions when I do, it seldom achieves the desired effect. But I do hope that your patience will soon be rewarded.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It might work if I was good at losing my temper, but I can never find the words fast enough!


Do you sit there afterwards and of all the things you could have said . It's election time here and I've just upset an mp who knocked at my door . All I did was ask him what he actually does to deserve over £67, 000 pounds a year . I thought it was a fair question 
Sonja


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Do you sit there afterwards and of all the things you could have said . It's election time here and I've just upset an mp who knocked at my door . All I did was ask him what he actually does to deserve over £67, 000 pounds a year . I thought it was a fair question
> Sonja


Fair question, but I doubt if you got a fair answer. We have seen nothing of any of the candidates for this area, and do not expect to. The result here is such a foregone conclusion, I suspect none of them think it worth their while to bother knocking on doors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I have similar problems. I rarely lose my temper, and on the rare occasions when I do, it seldom achieves the desired effect. But I do hope that your patience will soon be rewarded.


That is why I try to hold my tongue- I don't trust what I might say when angry! I know Ringo will hardly recognise things when he is allowed out at last- he has taken this regime in his stride, but when he can go out he will be keeping all the cats at bay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do you sit there afterwards and of all the things you could have said . It's election time here and I've just upset an mp who knocked at my door . All I did was ask him what he actually does to deserve over £67, 000 pounds a year . I thought it was a fair question
> Sonja


All those clever returns that escape you when you need them- I am hopeless at repartee. It is a very fair question. we have a lot of MP's who remain in Parliament just long enough to qualify for the pension which is over and above the most generous in the country.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> All those clever returns that escape you when you need them- I am hopeless at repartee. It is a very fair question. we have a lot of MP's who remain in Parliament just long enough to qualify for the pension which is over and above the most generous in the country.


Exactly the same here . While they are supposingly working as an mp they can put there names to other jobs and also claim expenses then when they retire with a pension turn to paid speeches and books . It's definitely not a fair society we live in 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Fair question, but I doubt if you got a fair answer. We have seen nothing of any of the candidates for this area, and do not expect to. The result here is such a foregone conclusion, I suspect none of them think it worth their while to bother knocking on doors.


funny enough we didn't last time but this time they are out in force . He moved quickly on . So now I know what to say if another one comes a calling😄
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> Sonja - do take a look at these baby hats. --- sam --- or I should have said anyone wishing to knit baby hats - this is definitely a winner.
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/bluebell-hats


Those are adorable. I think you should look at the palette teepees. Gary could make one for the boys.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am just letting you know that I have been in contact with Sandi.... AZSticks. Alan is dealing with bad pain issues, and their Kitty was hit and killled by a car. Then a few weeks ago Sandi's dad passed away. She said she seems to be coming out of a very bad patch., and hoping to pop back on here sometime.
> 
> She asked to give everyone her love and say that she misses us all.


Thanks for the update. So sorry to hear that both of them are enduring more difficult times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Exactly the same here . While they are supposingly working as an mp they can put there names to other jobs and also claim expenses then when they retire with a pension turn to paid speeches and books . It's definitely not a fair society we live in
> Sonja


Not at all!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the update. So sorry to hear that both of them are enduring more difficult times.


Please tell them they are in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wonders never cease! the fencer has just come, reckons he can complete the fence and gate in a day- the weather while cloudy and cool is not bad for such work- Ringo is through in my bedroom with his water pot- because they needed power- and the easiest outlet to use is in the kitchen- so the doors are not closeable. A minor inconvenience in order to get the job done!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wonders never cease! the fencer has just come, reckons he can complete the fence and gate in a day- the weather while cloudy and cool is not bad for such work- Ringo is through in my bedroom with his water pot- because they needed power- and the easiest outlet to use is in the kitchen- so the doors are not closeable. A minor inconvenience in order to get the job done!


I hope they do a proper job this time and get it all finished.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wonders never cease! the fencer has just come, reckons he can complete the fence and gate in a day- the weather while cloudy and cool is not bad for such work- Ringo is through in my bedroom with his water pot- because they needed power- and the easiest outlet to use is in the kitchen- so the doors are not closeable. A minor inconvenience in order to get the job done!


Yea -- that's great news.

Some snow here last night and freeze warnings tonight...guess my procrastination paid off in not getting seeds and plants into the garden this week!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wonders never cease! the fencer has just come, reckons he can complete the fence and gate in a day- the weather while cloudy and cool is not bad for such work- Ringo is through in my bedroom with his water pot- because they needed power- and the easiest outlet to use is in the kitchen- so the doors are not closeable. A minor inconvenience in order to get the job done!


They must have heard us 😄hope it does all get done today so ringo can go out and prowl round his domain 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea -- that's great news.
> 
> Some snow here last night and freeze warnings tonight...guess my procrastination paid off in not getting seeds and plants into the garden this week!


Oh no . You don't want or need snow now . You need sunshine after such a long winter


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have thought about travelling alone but haven't had the nerve yet, although I did when I was a teenager. Teens have no fear but then it was a lot different years ago.


It isn't nesr as bad as I thought it would be. This was a first time ever for me, will do it again. I even slept on the plane another first.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I just got this from Julie - do you think we could get away with this in our country? --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like an ideal way to spend a spring day!
> 
> No, nothing happening yet for the fence, my hunch is this one is another with too much work to bother coming back.


If I was there Id help get the fence done. I'll speak to my guy see if he can slip over there do the fence and be back before he starts another project for me.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We have had snowflakes off and on today, but nothing on the ground. It certainly has been a cold day today. I am working at least a 20 day stretch again so I come home and read for a bit and try to get a few things done before getting some sleep. I know I will have a day and a half off from work on May 4th-5th so I can attend the art competition with Matthew and DS#1. 

Melody...Praying for a job for Greg will come soon. I hope you can get some assistance while trying to get everything together.

Window leak in the kitchen is due to be fixed on Friday morning. I hope we don't get any rain in the next few days. Take care everyone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thanks Gwen. :thumbup:
> 
> Have to share this pic of the boys on the couch. Sorry if it dark. Greg laid down next thing I look over and I see this. Lol. Sweet dreams


That is so cute.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Love the pictures of your trip!! Thanks for sharing.
> Junek


Thank you ☺☺ I love sharing when my iPad cooperstes nicely. Wish my phone would play nice


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think I heard on the news that she took it while waiting for a commuter train on Long Island.
> Junek


That is what I read too. It was all over the net last night.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got the results of my sons scan yesterday and the news was not good the cancer is now on his lung .we see the surgeon in a few days to see what can be done . In the mean time we are staying positive ( trying very hard ) . So I will keep knitting and chatting as I think it's the only thing that's keeping me sane at the moment
> Sonja


So sorry to hear that, Sonja. Hopefully the surgeon will come up with positive procedures for your son.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just cant help myself LOL... just had to post a couple more


She looks to be a very happy baby.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lyrid meteor shower peaks here at 10:30 pm tonight if anyone is interested.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> We have had snowflakes off and on today, but nothing on the ground. It certainly has been a cold day today. I am working at least a 20 day stretch again so I come home and read for a bit and try to get a few things done before getting some sleep. I know I will have a day and a half off from work on May 4th-5th so I can attend the art competition with Matthew and DS#1.
> 
> Melody...Praying for a job for Greg will come soon. I hope you can get some assistance while trying to get everything together.
> 
> Window leak in the kitchen is due to be fixed on Friday morning. I hope we don't get any rain in the next few days. Take care everyone.


Sending you lots of extra energy for your long stretch of work. 
We are forecast for snow tonight and tomorrow morning, then more rain. 
Hope there is no rain at least until after the window gets fixed Energy hugs got you


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We had a german shepherd/collie mix when I was growing up. His name was Chester and went on every family vacation with us. Also, alsways was with e when outsie playing and when I was old enough to baby sit for folks he would always go with me and lay outside at the door of the home. My parents were never worried about me and it gave me a bigger sense of security too. He died at age 13 from a heart attack. Best dog ever.



Kathleendoris said:


> Between the ages of 9 and 11, I used to walk the two young children from next door to school each day. They were being brought up by their grandparents, as their mother had died, and their father had deserted them. The grandparents wanted to give me a small sum of money each week, but my mother refused on my behalf (mothers!). It was not a long walk, and we had no roads to cross, but I am not sure anyone would now entrust such a young child with the task. Once I was 11, I went off to the grammar school, and could no longer take them, but I still have the Bible which the grandparents gave me as a thank you present.
> 
> We used to have a terrier which was fiercely loyal to my dad, and who used to spend most of the day guarding any of dad's property that he came across, but first thing each day, he would walk me and my brother off to the village school. Later, when we had to go further afield to school, he would see me up to my bus stop, then a little later, accompany my brother, who cycled to his school, up to the top of the road. I can't imagine, now, even a dog being allowed that amount of freedom! But, then, the volume of traffic was so much less.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> GagesMom; - sending positive vibes for job for DH.
> 
> Just got off the phone with Jynx (Dreamweaver). She has had some additional complications since she had the hernia surgery. She sounds strong, though, and says she's on the downhill of this latest challenge and hopes to be back to her normal self in a few weeks. She misses everyone - but she's been so down and just drawing strength from within for awhile.


Thanks for letting us know. It's been a long time since she's been on TP. I believe Gerry was also having some health issues. I hope they're both on the mend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is an mp? In military terms it is military police but not sure if tht is what you mean.


Swedenme said:


> Do you sit there afterwards and of all the things you could have said . It's election time here and I've just upset an mp who knocked at my door . All I did was ask him what he actually does to deserve over £67, 000 pounds a year . I thought it was a fair question
> Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is an mp? In military terms it is military police but not sure if tht is what you mean.


Member of Parliament.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is an mp? In military terms it is military police but not sure if tht is what you mean.


Here it's Member of Parliament.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Whoa....and here I sit in flipflops and shorts. It was cooler here this morning but a lovely warm afternoon. Even have the ceiling fans going.


RookieRetiree said:


> Yea -- that's great news.
> 
> Some snow here last night and freeze warnings tonight...guess my procrastination paid off in not getting seeds and plants into the garden this week!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Jynx (Dreamweaver) is another of our lung cancer survivors -- it can be done!!! Prayers and hugs to Swedenme. And, continue the good fight against cancer, Budasha.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I miss her too - so sorry that she and Alan have had such a run of bad times.


I thought Alan was stable and am sorry to hear that he's having more pain. How awful for Sandi that her dad has passed. A lot for them to deal with.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love this; had seen it somewhere before. So wish the schools really could do this.



thewren said:


> I just got this from Julie - do you think we could get away with this in our country? --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Mel - Ditto to what Sonja said. Prayers coming that your DH will land a good job.


From me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From Earth Sky News- courtesy of Amanda Curtis:
> a remarkable rainbow over Long Island.


That rainbow is amazing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Marking my spot. Don't want to be AWOL.
> 
> Took hubby to Ottawa for a three hour pre-op appointment on Monday - a 100 mile drive one way - in driving rain and high winds.
> Next week, if he isn't bumped, he will have surgery on Wednesday.
> ...


Hope you DH'S surgery goes well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just looked out the window and we must have had freezing rain.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon from a wet overcast Great Bend, we are expecting snow tonight. 😳 :shock: a busy day here have been out back in and out again in about half hour.
> 
> Photo today no coffee random photos from my holiday.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy to all those in need and hugs for all. Congrats to those starting new jobs.


Nice photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> some may enjoy these, from MJS
> 
> Lexophilia ,Some New ones "Lexophile" is a word used to describe those that have a love for the use of words, such as "you can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish", or "to write with a broken pencil is pointless."'


Good for a smile. Thanks Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I hope they do a proper job this time and get it all finished.


Progressing well- most of the bearers are up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea -- that's great news.
> 
> Some snow here last night and freeze warnings tonight...guess my procrastination paid off in not getting seeds and plants into the garden this week!


It is, isn't it?!
That is lucky you are not having delicate plants frosted or snowed on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They must have heard us 😄hope it does all get done today so ringo can go out and prowl round his domain
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So much greater than his 'pocket handkerchief' at the old house!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I just got this from Julie - do you think we could get away with this in our country? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Mom in hospital agai. cardiac enzymes still on the rise been going up all day doing a catheritzation tomorrow will know more then


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> If I was there Id help get the fence done. I'll speak to my guy see if he can slip over there do the fence and be back before he starts another project for me.


I am typing to the sound of electric saws and pneumatic hammers- music to the ears- when you have waited this long!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good for a smile. Thanks Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Mom in hospital agai. cardiac enzymes still on the rise been going up all day doing a catheritzation tomorrow will know more then


Be thinking of you and Mom.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Nice photos.


Thank you 😊👍


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was what it said in the blurb.


Thanks, Julie, for affirming that I do have a little memory left!!!😇


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am typing to the sound of electric saws and pneumatic hammers- music to the ears- when you have waited this long!


Oh that is awesome 👍👍👍 glad it is finally getting worked on. Hope they finish without any more delays


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I love those! I remember on the morning of my mum's funeral, my youngest phoned and said, "Mum, I think this might cheer you up a little." Apparently, my then 4-year old grandson had said to his younger sister, "If you don't behave yourself, I will have to take you into custard." I am not sure if custard is recognised across the English speaking world, but the story did wonders for me!


Now that is sweet- sure it cheered you up for a while at least.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Fair question, but I doubt if you got a fair answer. We have seen nothing of any of the candidates for this area, and do not expect to. The result here is such a foregone conclusion, I suspect none of them think it worth their while to bother knocking on doors.


I'm sure you didn't get a very rewarding answer. I think it was a fair question.
I'd like to ask our members of Congress the same question!!! And I'm sure the answer would be just as rewarding! NOT!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wonders never cease! the fencer has just come, reckons he can complete the fence and gate in a day- the weather while cloudy and cool is not bad for such work- Ringo is through in my bedroom with his water pot- because they needed power- and the easiest outlet to use is in the kitchen- so the doors are not closeable. A minor inconvenience in order to get the job done!


Good news! Now if they just get the lead out and finish the job!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Here it's Member of Parliament.


Here as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Mom in hospital agai. cardiac enzymes still on the rise been going up all day doing a catheritzation tomorrow will know more then


Praying that her heart will settle. Not sounding good though amazing what they can do today with hearts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Mom in hospital agai. cardiac enzymes still on the rise been going up all day doing a catheritzation tomorrow will know more then


Sending prayers and hoping that things settle down and that she's okay. Hugs.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lyrid meteor shower peaks here at 10:30 pm tonight if anyone is interested.


And, of course, we have clouds!! It never fails! If there's going to be anything interesting in the sky, (meteor shower, eclipse) you can bet we'll have clouds.
June k


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Mom in hospital agai. cardiac enzymes still on the rise been going up all day doing a catheritzation tomorrow will know more then


I'm so sorry. Will definitely add her and you to my prayers.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Mom in hospital agai. cardiac enzymes still on the rise been going up all day doing a catheritzation tomorrow will know more then


Sending lots of healing energy, hope things settle with your mum's heart. Hugs and calming thoughts for you and yours.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

CAREN/JULIE, Those are awesome pictures.

JULIE, I know how you feel waiting on the fence. We have been dealing with Home Depot for months now trying to get our door and storm door replaced from tornado damage. They came out and put the door we selected in and put in the wrong storm door. We have been waiting forever for the right storm door to be put in. Jim has stayed on the phone for months now. They are coming in a week.

KATHLEEN DORIS, Love the "custard" story. Out of the mouths of babes. This brought me a much needed smile.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The bridge in the photo is rather narrow. We were part way through when a tour bus thought it was a good idea to just keep right on coming towards us. Talk about adrenaline rush. My sweetie drives trucks and is used to close calls BUT, even he was nervous. &#128563;&#128563;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

SONYA, You and JUNE have the best sense of humor.

MARY, A 20 day stretch sounds very tiring, mentally and physically. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Just popping in for a second. I am using the phone as a hot spot to get on the computer. Know you all are in my prayers. Hope Sam is not in the Spa again. Someone send me an email please and let me know. I can get my regular email on my phone. 

I just want to remind everyone to register for KAP! I am trying to log into the KAP email at least once a day on the computer. You can send me a PM or email me at [email protected] I will send you the form as soon as I can. 

Love you all.

Tami


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Gluten-Free Thin Mint Cookie Recipe

adapted from Broward-Palm Beach New Times Gluten-Free Thin Mint Recipe We don't normally like to publish recipes based on others BUT these are far too delicious for you to live without!

You Will Need:
1 1/4 Cup Gluten-Free Flour (we used our fave, Jules GF)
1/2 Cup Cocoa Powder
1/4 tsp. Salt
1/4 Cup Shortening
1/4 Cup Butter
1 Cup Sugar
1 Egg
1/2 tsp. Gluten-Free Mint Extract ( mint, not peppermint )
1 pkg Wilton Mint Chocolate Candy Melts, or your favorite chocolate coating recipe (i.e. chocolate chips + butter)

Step-By-Step Directions

In a small bowl mix GF Flour, Cocoa & Salt

Cream Butter, Shortening & Sugar in Mixer

Add Egg & Mint Extract to mixer

Slowly add Flour Mixture to mixer

Dough will be coarse, smush all extra crumbles together & form a ball

Refrigerate dough - ideally for 4+ hours or if you're impatient like us, take enough for 3 cookies & stick it in the freezer for 10 minutes so you can bake an "appetizer" 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees & remove dough from fridge

Roll out dough to ~1/4 inch thick on parchment or wax paper

Use a thick-walled shot glass (BRILLIANT, it's perfect!) to cut out cookies. Place on parchment lined cookie sheet.

Continue to re-form a ball with remnants, re-roll & cut out cookies until no dough is left

Bake for 10 (softer) to 12 (more traditional crispy) minutes

Remove from oven & let cool on a wire rack

Fool-proof chocolate dipping method: MICROWAVE Mint

Chocolate Candy Melts in a small dish according to package directions.

Place cookie face down in chocolate, flip with a fork, immerse the bottom & sides in chocolate, remove from chocolate with fork & tap on bowl to remove excess chocolate. If chocolate is too thick, mix in a teeny bit of shortening, which will help thin it out. If chocolate hardens, re-nuke.

Place on wax paper (or foil) to dry.

Bonus points if you show more restraint than us & don't eat one that is still oooy gooey chocolatey

Glutenista Notes: Use a KitchenAid mixer to handle the hefty batter. Or be prepared for an arm workout. OR better yet, find yourself a strapping young man... Ryan Reynolds are you available?

We did extensive research on butter vs. shortening when making Spritz Cookies this winter & found that a combo of both was optimal for the cookies to maintain shape. If dairy-free, try using earth balance + shortening.

Did you used to eat Edy's Thin Mint Ice Cream by the half-gallon too? Bless your honesty, I'm glad I'm not alone. To make gluten-free Thin Mint ice cream, simply chop up the cookies & stir them into softened chocolate ice cream. Refreeze. Enjoy & try not to eat the whole pint

http://www.glutenista.com/gluten-free-thin-mint-cookie-recipe.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - I think you are now our gwenie champion. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, I am so sorry. Healing energy for your DS. Know we are all here for you prayer warriors are on this.
> Mellie, crossing fingers for job for DH.
> Julie and Gwen, I know. Not overly fond of mohair. However DH got some at garage sale so I thought I'd try and use it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness Sam I have everything on hand for these. I should not make them and eat them. Oh no no I should not. &#128561;&#128561;&#128513;&#128513;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563; I am sure I will have to give them a try though. &#128533;&#128558;&#128519;&#128519;


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Reminds me of some of the old bridges in Iowa...especially on Hwy 18 and Hwy 20...I'll bet you caught your breath and didn't breathe again until the bus was past you.



NanaCaren said:


> The bridge in the photo is rather narrow. We were part way through when a tour bus thought it was a good idea to just keep right on coming towards us. Talk about adrenaline rush. My sweetie drives trucks and is used to close calls BUT, even he was nervous. 😳😳😱😱😱😱


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I better step in here and say I am fine - wasn't I on yesterday - think I was. I'm going to start reading and posting - my television is still not working. 

a cold spring day - low 40's with wind and really vercast. where is our warm weather of last week? and Heidi's furnace quit working - think in was in the low sixties in their house - we had afghans over our shoulders during breakfast. lol --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm sorry - I did not realize that. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Very cute, but in Russian and google is not the best translator.
> Is there anyone who can translate it correctly, please?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not a chance. --- sam --- someone has to crochet me a pair first.



angelam said:


> Could we get a picture of that?? :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Reminds me of some of the old bridges in Iowa...especially on Hwy 18 and Hwy 20...I'll bet you caught your breath and didn't breathe again until the bus was past you.


I don't remember breathing at all my eyes sure bugged out of my head though. We stopped shortly after, looked at each other and laughed that we made it through. Every time we came to another bridge I held my breath the rest of the day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I better step in here and say I am fine - wasn't I on yesterday - think I was. I'm going to start reading and posting - my television is still not working.
> 
> a cold spring day - low 40's with wind and really vercast. where is our warm weather of last week? and Heidi's furnace quit working - think in was in the low sixties in their house - we had afghans over our shoulders during breakfast. lol --- sam


Brrrrr that is chilly for indoors. I do hope the furnace gets fixed quickly. Is there another heat source in the house? 
Upper four ties here today, expecting snow overnight, then rain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to your dh to be ready to start the healing right away. --- sam



Grannypeg said:


> Marking my spot. Don't want to be AWOL.
> 
> Took hubby to Ottawa for a three hour pre-op appointment on Monday - a 100 mile drive one way - in driving rain and high winds. What mess going down. When we hit the Queensway - a poor man's 401 - that goes through the middle of the city, you couldn't tell if you were even in your own lane. It was wild. Coming back was much better. The rain and the wind had calmed down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

OH JULIE! This is wonderful news. Sonja nailed it. They heard us talking.

PEGGY, I am sure you told us but memory is elsewhere today. What is your DH having surgery for. This will certainly make the prayer list today. I am so sorry you had to drive in such horrifying weather. This prayer warrior will ask for better traveling conditions as well as a successful operation with little discomfort for your husband.

CAREN, I sure am enjoying seeing Scotland and all the places you went and beautiful scenery for you to see. 

BONNIE, I don't know about the difficulty you are having with your quilt but every one you show us is just wonderful. They are all so cute.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my goodness Sam I have everything on hand for these. I should not make them and eat them. Oh no no I should not. 😱😱😁😁😳😳😳 I am sure I will have to give them a try though. 😕😮😇😇


Go on. Do it. I dare you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny Julie. sam



Lurker 2 said:


> some may enjoy these, from MJS
> 
> Lexophilia ,Some New ones "Lexophile" is a word used to describe those that have a love for the use of words, such as "you can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish",


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Go on. Do it. I dare you.


Hee hee I am going to in the morning, after today I am ready to go to sleep. I did tell Seth I'd have cookies here next time he was over.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's great. thanks for the smile. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I love those! I remember on the morning of my mum's funeral, my youngest phoned and said, "Mum, I think this might cheer you up a little." Apparently, my then 4-year old grandson had said to his younger sister, "If you don't behave yourself, I will have to take you into custard." I am not sure if custard is recognised across the English speaking world, but the story did wonders for me!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> OH JULIE! This is wonderful news. Sonja nailed it. They heard us talking.
> 
> PEGGY, I am sure you told us but memory is elsewhere today. What is your DH having surgery for. This will certainly make the prayer list today. I am so sorry you had to drive in such horrifying weather. This prayer warrior will ask for better traveling conditions as well as a successful operation with little discomfort for your husband.
> 
> ...


Well thank you I am enjoying sharing them.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Well saw the Dr. today. I didn't sleep at all last night as I couldn't get comfortable. He did another scan of my leg. When I saw him last week the Greater Saphenous Vein was completely blocked. Today half of it was blocked. He scheduled me for a laser ablation of the saphenous vein (collapsing it) on May 7th at 10 a.m. I trust this young man when he says he is not going to go crazy with me but is going to take his procedures slow and in stages. I had to laugh when he said he is scared of me since I have had so many DVT's (Deep Vein Blood Clots). Don't know what is going to happen when the clots don't have this vein to go to (Joyce ???) but know I have no option. Right at mother's day. 
I also know I am going to the fiber fest with my little compression hose at the end of the month! HE HE as our Gwen says.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I wonder the same thing about our elected officials - I actually think they should be made to do it for nothing and to need other jobs to support themselves. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Do you sit there afterwards and of all the things you could have said . It's election time here and I've just upset an mp who knocked at my door . All I did was ask him what he actually does to deserve over £67, 000 pounds a year . I thought it was a fair question
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

right now gary is getting ready to build the boys a swing set. --- sam



pacer said:


> Those are adorable. I think you should look at the palette teepees. Gary could make one for the boys.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah Julie - good things to happen for those who wait. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Wonders never cease! the fencer has just come, reckons he can complete the fence and gate in a day- the weather while cloudy and cool is not bad for such work- Ringo is through in my bedroom with his water pot- because they needed power- and the easiest outlet to use is in the kitchen- so the doors are not closeable. A minor inconvenience in order to get the job done!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I saw a snow flake when I was going over to Heidi's this morning - I hope that is the only one we see here. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Yea -- that's great news.
> 
> Some snow here last night and freeze warnings tonight...guess my procrastination paid off in not getting seeds and plants into the garden this week!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> I just got this from Julie - do you think we could get away with this in our country? --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> not a chance. --- sam --- someone has to crochet me a pair first.


ia that all that is holding you back? Well any takers? Good use of stash as well.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Told y'all my mind is elsewhere. Meant to tell you it has been hot all day. We had a nice meal at the Golden Corral... which is a buffet of southern food. I didn't eat much as I am so bloated and uncomfortable today. I simply have to give up diet sodas though I do try to limit intake to two a day.
Now the wind is whipping the trees everywhere and pouring down rain. We are under storm warnings, Since we were hit by the tornado last year, I am uneasy with this type weather and vey alert.
Will curl up with my knitting and t.v. and pray the power doesn't go out.
I know I am missing someone but know in your hearts if I do I have your needs in my heart and on my prayer list. I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> I just got this from Julie - do you think we could get away with this in our country? --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I know. But Gwennie forbade me to apologize. Anyway anytime I am in a league with Gwen I feel proud.
Julie, great news re:fence. Thank you for four rainbows pic and jokes. I have made my DGD a sweater out of mohair and enjoyed it. However it was expensive mohair and lovely to work. This mohair is coarse and scratchy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful scenery. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> The bridge in the photo is rather narrow. We were part way through when a tour bus thought it was a good idea to just keep right on coming towards us. Talk about adrenaline rush. My sweetie drives trucks and is used to close calls BUT, even he was nervous. 😳😳😱😱😱😱


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Julie, for affirming that I do have a little memory left!!!😇


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there was no reason to apologize - I just thought it was funny and you are in good company - you and gwen and several other whom I cannot remember. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I know. But Gwennie forbade me to apologize. Anyway anytime I am in a league with Gwen I feel proud.
> Julie, great news re:fence. Thank you for four rainbows pic and jokes. I have made my DGD a sweater out of mohair and enjoyed it. However it was expensive mohair and lovely to work. This mohair is coarse and scratchy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh that is awesome 👍👍👍 glad it is finally getting worked on. Hope they finish without any more delays


The front stretch is up then he will work on the back bit- the gate is made, but he is driving his mate's truck, and has no drill so will have to go fetch one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good news! Now if they just get the lead out and finish the job!
> Junek


Not much further to go!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> CAREN/JULIE, Those are awesome pictures.
> 
> JULIE, I know how you feel waiting on the fence. We have been dealing with Home Depot for months now trying to get our door and storm door replaced from tornado damage. They came out and put the door we selected in and put in the wrong storm door. We have been waiting forever for the right storm door to be put in. Jim has stayed on the phone for months now. They are coming in a week.
> 
> KATHLEEN DORIS, Love the "custard" story. Out of the mouths of babes. This brought me a much needed smile.


It has taken nearly two and a half months- but now is so close to being finished! yay!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sure is!



Bulldog said:


> OH JULIE! This is wonderful news. Sonja nailed it. They heard us talking.
> 
> PEGGY, I am sure you told us but memory is elsewhere today. What is your DH having surgery for. This will certainly make the prayer list today. I am so sorry you had to drive in such horrifying weather. This prayer warrior will ask for better traveling conditions as well as a successful operation with little discomfort for your husband.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very funny Julie. sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Well saw the Dr. today. I didn't sleep at all last night as I couldn't get comfortable. He did another scan of my leg. When I saw him last week the Greater Saphenous Vein was completely blocked. Today half of it was blocked. He scheduled me for a laser ablation of the saphenous vein (collapsing it) on May 7th at 10 a.m. I trust this young man when he says he is not going to go crazy with me but is going to take his procedures slow and in stages. I had to laugh when he said he is scared of me since I have had so many DVT's (Deep Vein Blood Clots). Don't know what is going to happen when the clots don't have this vein to go to (Joyce ???) but know I have no option. Right at mother's day.
> I also know I am going to the fiber fest with my little compression hose at the end of the month! HE HE as our Gwen says.


All the best for that, Betty- may the pain you are in be a bit less.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah Julie - good things to happen for those who wait. --- sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I know. But Gwennie forbade me to apologize. Anyway anytime I am in a league with Gwen I feel proud.
> Julie, great news re:fence. Thank you for four rainbows pic and jokes. I have made my DGD a sweater out of mohair and enjoyed it. However it was expensive mohair and lovely to work. This mohair is coarse and scratchy.


That is true- it can be very pricey- sorry this one is scratchy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful scenery. --- sam


Thank you And yes it is beautiful. At times I forgt to take photos I was just looking and taking it all in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

How to Turn a Dozen Eggs into 5 Workday Lunches

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes-menus/how-to-turn-a-dozen-eggs-into-5-workday-lunches-article


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The front stretch is up then he will work on the back bit- the gate is made, but he is driving his mate's truck, and has no drill so will have to go fetch one.


Yippie 👍👍👍 so glad it is coming right along. I imagine you will be as pleased as to go to have it finished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yippie 👍👍👍 so glad it is coming right along. I imagine you will be as pleased as to go to have it finished.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Prayers and healing vibes for all those in need. So many people with problems and sickness. My heart goes out to you.

My dh is having surgery to remove a very large kidney stone by going in through his side. It's the only way they can get it. I won't see him from the time I take him in until about five hours later. 
Guess I will be knitting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> How to Turn a Dozen Eggs into 5 Workday Lunches
> 
> http://www.epicurious.com/recipes-menus/how-to-turn-a-dozen-eggs-into-5-workday-lunches-article


What good ideas must show this to Jamie might inspire her to try them out


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Prayers and healing vibes for all those in need. So many people with problems and sickness. My heart goes out to you.
> 
> My dh is having surgery to remove a very large kidney stone by going in through his side. It's the only way they can get it. I won't see him from the time I take him in until about five hours later.
> Guess I will be knitting.


Hoping the surgery goes without any hiccups. Sending healing vibes. Knitting does dound a good idea


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Prayers and healing vibes for all those in need. So many people with problems and sickness. My heart goes out to you.
> 
> My dh is having surgery to remove a very large kidney stone by going in through his side. It's the only way they can get it. I won't see him from the time I take him in until about five hours later.
> Guess I will be knitting.


Sending hugs and good thoughts. Hope it all goes well. Prayers being said.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've had word from Cashmeregma today .... she's still with her Mom. Her Mom's health is deteriorating and the family are pulling together resources for meals, help at home, etc. Prayers are appreciated and needed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Prayers and healing vibes for all those in need. So many people with problems and sickness. My heart goes out to you.
> 
> My dh is having surgery to remove a very large kidney stone by going in through his side. It's the only way they can get it. I won't see him from the time I take him in until about five hours later.
> Guess I will be knitting.


Hope the surgery goes well and that he'll be home quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey y'all, hope everyon is doing good and well. I need to get caught up, just been knitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marla's first attempt at a shawl, I think something went horribly wrong. Lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla's first attempt at a shawl, I think something went horribly wrong. Lol


Oh dear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey y'all, hope everyon is doing good and well. I need to get caught up, just been knitting.


Looking good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, great hat. Good luck with the shawl.
Rookie, thank you for update on Daralene.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh Julie, thanks for the lexi-laughs. I love them!! And I'm so happy your fence is getting close to being in place.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear!


Lol, Yes, that was my thought.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good.


Thank you, and Joy also, it was a fun quick knit. Will do the matching gloves as soon as I finish the we quick cabled headband for the 10 year old across the street, her body was yesterday.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> Just read about your storm. Hope everyone is safe.


I think a few of the rescuers wish they could kick some of idiots who are ignoring the rule to not drive into flood water up the rear. Some of the areas are devestated and other areas hardly touched.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh Julie, thanks for the lexi-laughs. I love them!! And I'm so happy your fence is getting close to being in place.


All up now, gate built. and locked! One happy Ringo as a result- he rushes out and rushes in again, and has been eating cat pooh!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wonders never cease! the fencer has just come, reckons he can complete the fence and gate in a day- the weather while cloudy and cool is not bad for such work- Ringo is through in my bedroom with his water pot- because they needed power- and the easiest outlet to use is in the kitchen- so the doors are not closeable. A minor inconvenience in order to get the job done!


Were his ears burning? Think they must have been as you kept talking about him. Great that he has turned up and hope he gets the job completed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Were his ears burning? Think they must have been as you kept talking about him. Great that he has turned up and hope he gets the job completed.


All completed, and Ringo is flopped out on the carpet, after racing in and out.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

angelam said:


> Here it's Member of Parliament.


Here as well


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Somebody please pass on {{{{{{Sandi and Alan}}}}}}


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Mom in hospital agai. cardiac enzymes still on the rise been going up all day doing a catheritzation tomorrow will know more then


Oh dear, {{{{{Pup lover DM}}}}} hope your DM comes through okay.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Be thinking of you and Mom.


I hop your mom gets well soon Dawn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> SONYA, You and JUNE have the best sense of humor.
> 
> MARY, A 20 day stretch sounds very tiring, mentally and physically. You will be in my prayers.


Thank you Betty that's nice of you to say 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Just popping in for a second. I am using the phone as a hot spot to get on the computer. Know you all are in my prayers. Hope Sam is not in the Spa again. Someone send me an email please and let me know. I can get my regular email on my phone.
> 
> I just want to remind everyone to register for KAP! I am trying to log into the KAP email at least once a day on the computer. You can send me a PM or email me at [email protected] I will send you the form as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


Hope you are having a lovely time Tammi expect to see some pictures when you get back home 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

At last something is getting done . I hope every thing goes all right and you finally get some relief from pain
Hope you also have a lovely time at the fiber fest
Sonja



Bulldog said:


> Well saw the Dr. today. I didn't sleep at all last night as I couldn't get comfortable. He did another scan of my leg. When I saw him last week the Greater Saphenous Vein was completely blocked. Today half of it was blocked. He scheduled me for a laser ablation of the saphenous vein (collapsing it) on May 7th at 10 a.m. I trust this young man when he says he is not going to go crazy with me but is going to take his procedures slow and in stages. I had to laugh when he said he is scared of me since I have had so many DVT's (Deep Vein Blood Clots). Don't know what is going to happen when the clots don't have this vein to go to (Joyce ???) but know I have no option. Right at mother's day.
> I also know I am going to the fiber fest with my little compression hose at the end of the month! HE HE as our Gwen says.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I think a few of the rescuers wish they could kick some of idiots who are ignoring the rule to not drive into flood water up the rear. Some of the areas are devestated and other areas hardly touched.


That's why they make you pay the cost of rescue, in Texas, if you disregard the high water blockades and have to be rescued. There's always those who think they are invincible. I pray for the safety of the rescue workers and first responders.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All up now, gate built. and locked! One happy Ringo as a result- he rushes out and rushes in again, and has been eating cat pooh!


YAY!!!! Happy dance time!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, great hat. Good luck with the shawl.
> Rookie, thank you for update on Daralene.


Lovely hat Kaye and I hope Marla tries again because the yarn sure is pretty

And thank you from me too for the update on Daralene and her mom 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, {{{{{Pup lover DM}}}}} hope your DM comes through okay.


Me too, hugs , prayers and positive energy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely hat Kaye and I hope Marla tries again because the yarn sure is pretty
> 
> And thank you from me too for the update on Daralene and her mom
> Sonja


She will, after the frogging. Lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> All up now, gate built. and locked! One happy Ringo as a result- he rushes out and rushes in again, and has been eating cat pooh!


Fantastic Julie well not about his eating habits 😝. Mine tries to eat tissues !!!

Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is silly o'clock and still rather dark out. The house is so quiet this time of day even the cats are sleeping. 

Sending hugs to all and healing thoughts to those in need. 
I think a ((((((((((((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))))))))))))) is needed 
Have a groovy day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's why they make you pay the cost of rescue, in Texas, if you disregard the high water blockades and have to be rescued. There's always those who think they are invincible. I pray for the safety of the rescue workers and first responders.


That's what I say they should do here . If someone is deliberately stupid and ignore the warnings they should have to pay the cost of the rescue 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is silly o'clock and still rather dark out. The house is so quiet this time of day even the cats are sleeping.
> 
> Sending hugs to all and healing thoughts to those in need.
> I think a ((((((((((((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))))))))))))) is needed
> Have a groovy day


Good morning Caren everybody but me is sleeping here too 
I'll join the ((((((((((((((group hug ))))))))))))
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've had word from Cashmeregma today .... she's still with her Mom. Her Mom's health is deteriorating and the family are pulling together resources for meals, help at home, etc. Prayers are appreciated and needed.


Hugs and prayers are offered up.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey y'all, hope everyon is doing good and well. I need to get caught up, just been knitting.


/Cool


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla's first attempt at a shawl, I think something went horribly wrong. Lol


What was the pattern Marla tried to make?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, and Joy also, it was a fun quick knit. Will do the matching gloves as soon as I finish the we quick cabled headband for the 10 year old across the street, her body was yesterday.


?body or birthday


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All up now, gate built. and locked! One happy Ringo as a result- he rushes out and rushes in again, and has been eating cat pooh!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That's why they make you pay the cost of rescue, in Texas, if you disregard the high water blockades and have to be rescued. There's always those who think they are invincible. I pray for the safety of the rescue workers and first responders.


You know, that would certainly raise funds for the State Emergency Services. But the SES is a volunteer organisation which runs on donations and some government grants.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning Caren everybody but me is sleeping here too
> I'll join the ((((((((((((((group hug ))))))))))))
> Sonja


And so will I {{{{{{{{{{group hug}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, glad the clot has somewhat dissolved but I really glad they are going to get rid Of what's left. Hope that makes. The pain go away.

Dawn, hope your mom is doing ether soon.

Julie, great that you've finally got a fence.

Caren lovely scenic photos, wouldn't want to meet a bus on that bridge, especially when on the wrong side of the road.

Kaye, cute hat & really pretty headband.

Well, just got home from the Burton Cummings concert he used to be part of the band The Guess Who. OMG, the best concert I've ever been to, we were in the 6th row so could see great. If you ever get the chance, go see him. I'm sure lots of you would remember so much of his music.

The wind is howling like crazy again, I think it's to e a little cooler for the next couple of day. MUst get to GED.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YAY!!!! Happy dance time!!


And he is now flaked out on the carpet- except he thought he heard a cat! So good to have a happy Pup!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fantastic Julie well not about his eating habits 😝. Mine tries to eat tissues !!!
> 
> Sonja


I don't mind so much when it goes down his gullet, it is when he rolls in something really 'aromatic' that it gets to me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, glad the clot has somewhat dissolved but I really glad they are going to get rid Of what's left. Hope that makes. The pain go away.
> 
> Dawn, hope your mom is doing ether soon.
> 
> ...


I don't think the kids had really registered it was there- at least one skate boarder crashed into it.- hope it is well grounded!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The bridge in the photo is rather narrow. We were part way through when a tour bus thought it was a good idea to just keep right on coming towards us. Talk about adrenaline rush. My sweetie drives trucks and is used to close calls BUT, even he was nervous. 😳😳😱😱😱😱


Great pictures Caren. Were you driving or walking over the bridge?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Well saw the Dr. today. I didn't sleep at all last night as I couldn't get comfortable. He did another scan of my leg. When I saw him last week the Greater Saphenous Vein was completely blocked. Today half of it was blocked. He scheduled me for a laser ablation of the saphenous vein (collapsing it) on May 7th at 10 a.m. I trust this young man when he says he is not going to go crazy with me but is going to take his procedures slow and in stages. I had to laugh when he said he is scared of me since I have had so many DVT's (Deep Vein Blood Clots). Don't know what is going to happen when the clots don't have this vein to go to (Joyce ???) but know I have no option. Right at mother's day.
> I also know I am going to the fiber fest with my little compression hose at the end of the month! HE HE as our Gwen says.


Glad to hear they're going to do something to help you at last. I hope the procedure goes forward smoothly and you feel an improvement afterwards.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've had word from Cashmeregma today .... she's still with her Mom. Her Mom's health is deteriorating and the family are pulling together resources for meals, help at home, etc. Prayers are appreciated and needed.


Thanks for that update Rookie. I'm sorry to hear Mom is not doing so well. Sending healing vibes to all the family.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey y'all, hope everyon is doing good and well. I need to get caught up, just been knitting.


Love that. An unusual colour combination that works well. You sound like another knitting Ninja!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla's first attempt at a shawl, I think something went horribly wrong. Lol


At least she tried!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All up now, gate built. and locked! One happy Ringo as a result- he rushes out and rushes in again, and has been eating cat pooh!


Yay! One happy little dog! And one happy owner!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla's first attempt at a shawl, I think something went horribly wrong. Lol


Well blocking does work wonders:-D :-D :-D 
Your hat looks good- nice colours.
Talking of blocking at lunch after our KP knitting group one of outr ladies saw something interesting at the next table. Asked to see it- it was a lap afghan done in French Knitting and sewn together in swirls and small joining sections. Wonderful job. But th elady didn't know how to keep it sittin flat. So we told her how to block it and then how to sew the backing on. One very happy lady- now we just hope it works.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Rookie thanks for the update on Daralene's Mum, not that it is a good update as it doesn't sound good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All up now, gate built. and locked! One happy Ringo as a result- he rushes out and rushes in again, and has been eating cat pooh!


YEAH! One happy Julie as well I think (maybe not the eating cat poo part of Ringos joy though).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's why they make you pay the cost of rescue, in Texas, if you disregard the high water blockades and have to be rescued. There's always those who think they are invincible. I pray for the safety of the rescue workers and first responders.


And fair enough if you ignore warnings.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Great pictures Caren. Were you driving or walking over the bridge?


Thank you 😊 We were driving, glad it was a small car. Walking wouldn't have been nearly as scary to me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Do you sit there afterwards and of all the things you could have said . It's election time here and I've just upset an mp who knocked at my door . All I did was ask him what he actually does to deserve over £67, 000 pounds a year . I thought it was a fair question
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wonders never cease! the fencer has just come, reckons he can complete the fence and gate in a day- the weather while cloudy and cool is not bad for such work- Ringo is through in my bedroom with his water pot- because they needed power- and the easiest outlet to use is in the kitchen- so the doors are not closeable. A minor inconvenience in order to get the job done!


WOO HOO !!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea -- that's great news.
> 
> Some snow here last night and freeze warnings tonight...guess my procrastination paid off in not getting seeds and plants into the garden this week!


Well, thats not very Spring like weather. :shock:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Well saw the Dr. today. I didn't sleep at all last night as I couldn't get comfortable. He did another scan of my leg. When I saw him last week the Greater Saphenous Vein was completely blocked. Today half of it was blocked. He scheduled me for a laser ablation of the saphenous vein (collapsing it) on May 7th at 10 a.m. I trust this young man when he says he is not going to go crazy with me but is going to take his procedures slow and in stages. I had to laugh when he said he is scared of me since I have had so many DVT's (Deep Vein Blood Clots). Don't know what is going to happen when the clots don't have this vein to go to (Joyce ???) but know I have no option. Right at mother's day.
> I also know I am going to the fiber fest with my little compression hose at the end of the month! HE HE as our Gwen says.


This is exactly the right thing for the doctor to do. Not to worry, as it sounds like this vein is a veritable sluggish one and thus allows the clots to form and block. Of course, because of your clot history, you will most likely stay on blood thinners the rest of your life and will be most faithful in taking them so as to prevent further problems. I shall pray that this venous ablation will give you some comfort. You can expect some swelling and tenderness from the ablation at first, but most healing is well under way in a few weeks. Statistically, 6 weeks for primary healing, 6 months for permanent healing of most of the body's ills.
Prayers for you and those having surgery. Open kidney stone removal is painful, but sounds like the only way that that large kidney stone can be removed. I am guessing they considered it too large to be removed using the lithotripter. (This is a machine that sends shock waves through the body, under general anesthesia, and by doing so fragments the stone so it can be passed without open surgery). 
Glad the fence is finally up, and thinking that the ramp could easily be built in a few hours. Hope this is the case.
The hat is darling, beautifully done. 
Off for an 06:30 start. Shall check on you all at the end of the day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well, thats not very Spring like weather. :shock:


It was very cold last night and it's pretty nippy out there now - but we're heading to Nashville, TN for the Stitches Show so we'll be sure to have very warm weather there and hopefully, our weather will change back to Spring by the time we get back on Sunday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Mom in hospital agai. cardiac enzymes still on the rise been going up all day doing a catheritzation tomorrow will know more then


Oh dear. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Prayers and healing vibes for all those in need. So many people with problems and sickness. My heart goes out to you.
> 
> My dh is having surgery to remove a very large kidney stone by going in through his side. It's the only way they can get it. I won't see him from the time I take him in until about five hours later.
> Guess I will be knitting.


 :shock: I hope it all goes well with a full recovery.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've had word from Cashmeregma today .... she's still with her Mom. Her Mom's health is deteriorating and the family are pulling together resources for meals, help at home, etc. Prayers are appreciated and needed.


Oh dear, I hope they can get it all sorted and her mom doesnt get any worse


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey y'all, hope everyon is doing good and well. I need to get caught up, just been knitting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla's first attempt at a shawl, I think something went horribly wrong. Lol


Oops


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All up now, gate built. and locked! One happy Ringo as a result- he rushes out and rushes in again, and has been eating cat pooh!


Job done, yay!! Ugh, cat pooh :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is silly o'clock and still rather dark out. The house is so quiet this time of day even the cats are sleeping.
> 
> Sending hugs to all and healing thoughts to those in need.
> I think a ((((((((((((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))))))))))))) is needed
> Have a groovy day


I am in :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Yay! One happy little dog! And one happy owner!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> YEAH! One happy Julie as well I think (maybe not the eating cat poo part of Ringos joy though).


It has stayed down so far- but I have not got too close- I suspect it will be a case of real 'doggy breath'. :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> WOO HOO !!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Job done, yay!! Ugh, cat pooh :roll:


I was not thrilled by that aspect of his tour of his domain- but how nice just now to be able to let him out- without fear of the consequences!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There is only one birthday to note today, and sadly for someone we've not heard from for almost 18 months- dollyclaire in Argyle Scotland has her Birthday today, I know Ohio Joy had heard from her some time back but one does worry when people go silent.
Dollyclaire has a wonderful sense of humour- and is a very caring lady who takes in other's animals when they want to go on holiday, etc., I miss hearing from her.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is only one birthday to note today, and sadly for someone we've not heard from for almost 18 months- dollyclaire in Argyle Scotland has her Birthday today, I know Ohio Joy had heard from her some time back but one does worry when people go silent.
> Dollyclaire has a wonderful sense of humour- and is a very caring lady who takes in other's animals when they want to go on holiday, etc., I miss hearing from her.


So do I, Julie. And I've heard nothing since from her--so I've sent another PM today.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was very cold last night and it's pretty nippy out there now - but we're heading to Nashville, TN for the Stitches Show so we'll be sure to have very warm weather there and hopefully, our weather will change back to Spring by the time we get back on Sunday.


 :thumbup: Enjoy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> So do I, Julie. And I've heard nothing since from her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I worry that her sister may well be one of the reasons we hear nothing- she was not a well lady.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm off to knitting group a little later this morning. I've not had a chance to meet with them in nearly a month, nor to knit in over a week. But sure look forward to meeting up today!!

Ohio Joy

Back later.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I worry that her sister may well be one of the reasons we hear nothing- she was not a well lady.


Mmm, I hope she returns to us.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is only one birthday to note today, and sadly for someone we've not heard from for almost 18 months- dollyclaire in Argyle Scotland has her Birthday today, I know Ohio Joy had heard from her some time back but one does worry when people go silent.
> Dollyclaire has a wonderful sense of humour- and is a very caring lady who takes in other's animals when they want to go on holiday, etc., I miss hearing from her.


I miss hearing from her too, have not heard from her in long time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The bridge in the photo is rather narrow. We were part way through when a tour bus thought it was a good idea to just keep right on coming towards us. Talk about adrenaline rush. My sweetie drives trucks and is used to close calls BUT, even he was nervous. 😳😳😱😱😱😱


I know you were glad you weren't driving!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has taken nearly two and a half months- but now is so close to being finished! yay!


I know you won't celebrate until it's completely finished!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Prayers and healing vibes for all those in need. So many people with problems and sickness. My heart goes out to you.
> 
> My dh is having surgery to remove a very large kidney stone by going in through his side. It's the only way they can get it. I won't see him from the time I take him in until about five hours later.
> Guess I will be knitting.


Praying for a successful surgery and a quick recovery. You can get a lot of knitting done in 5 hours!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've had word from Cashmeregma today .... she's still with her Mom. Her Mom's health is deteriorating and the family are pulling together resources for meals, help at home, etc. Prayers are appreciated and needed.


Thank you for the update. If you're in touch again, please let her know she and her mom and the family are in my prayers!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey y'all, hope everyon is doing good and well. I need to get caught up, just been knitting.


Very pretty!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All up now, gate built. and locked! One happy Ringo as a result- he rushes out and rushes in again, and has been eating cat pooh!


So happy about the fence...not so happy about the cat pooh!! Amazing what dogs eat and remain healthy. When we had a dog, we had to get to the cats' pan before the dog did!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you for the update. If you're in touch again, please let her know she and her mom and the family are in my prayers!
> Junek


I will..


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kaye - I love the hat...colors go together very nicely.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I know you were glad you weren't driving!!
> Junek


Was I ever glad I was not driving. We might not have been so lucky if I was.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> we're heading to Nashville, TN for the Stitches Show so we'll be sure to have very warm weather there and hopefully, our weather will change back to Spring by the time we get back on Sunday.


Have a good time and enjoy, and I hope our weather is better by the time you get back too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was very cold last night and it's pretty nippy out there now - but we're heading to Nashville, TN for the Stitches Show so we'll be sure to have very warm weather there and hopefully, our weather will change back to Spring by the time we get back on Sunday.


I know you'll have so much fun. You'll have to show us your haul when you get home. I hope you have wonderful weather!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is only one birthday to note today, and sadly for someone we've not heard from for almost 18 months- dollyclaire in Argyle Scotland has her Birthday today, I know Ohio Joy had heard from her some time back but one does worry when people go silent.
> Dollyclaire has a wonderful sense of humour- and is a very caring lady who takes in other's animals when they want to go on holiday, etc., I miss hearing from her.


I hope she sees my birthday wishes!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending up prayers.


Pup lover said:


> Mom in hospital agai. cardiac enzymes still on the rise been going up all day doing a catheritzation tomorrow will know more then


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure it is! I'm typing to the sound of scrapping and hammering myself. Crew here tearing off th old roof and putting on a new one. Bit noisy. At first the dogs were going nuts barking but have fortunately settled down now.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am typing to the sound of electric saws and pneumatic hammers- music to the ears- when you have waited this long!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing June. Perhaps we can all find some comfort knowing it isn't just the politics here but universally. (sigh)


jknappva said:


> I'm sure you didn't get a very rewarding answer. I think it was a fair question.
> I'd like to ask our members of Congress the same question!!! And I'm sure the answer would be just as rewarding! NOT!!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I ended up not being able to see them too June.....too cloudy 


jknappva said:


> And, of course, we have clouds!! It never fails! If there's going to be anything interesting in the sky, (meteor shower, eclipse) you can bet we'll have clouds.
> June k


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey y'all, hope everyon is doing good and well. I need to get caught up, just been knitting.


Love the colours 👍😍 very well done
Oh dear a bit if frogging and remitting I think. I am sure Marla will do much better next time, love the colour of het's too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was very cold last night and it's pretty nippy out there now - but we're heading to Nashville, TN for the Stitches Show so we'll be sure to have very warm weather there and hopefully, our weather will change back to Spring by the time we get back on Sunday.


Lucky you I hope you have a lovely time and I suppose I will be green with envy when you get back and show all that you have bought 
Sonja


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no . You don't want or need snow now . You need sunshine after such a long winter


I'd like some sun, but it's snowing - and quite hard, too. We were told to expect up to an inch - ah, well, Spring in central New York. Gotta love it - NOT!!

Julie, happy to see that your fence is being built.

Gonna go finish catching up. Hugs, Paula


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, enjoy Stitches. How wonderful you can attend.
PulLover, healing energy sent for your DM.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'd like some sun, but it's snowing - and quite hard, too. We were told to expect up to an inch - ah, well, Spring in central New York. Gotta love it - NOT!!
> 
> Julie, happy to see that your fence is being built.
> 
> Gonna go finish catching up. Hugs, Paula


Oh no that's not what you want. Dare I say that it is beautiful weather here and has been all week. Although it is forecast to rain for the weekend 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

SAM, DH built youngest DD one years ago and it's still standing. It has a slide, swinging bridge going from slide to a tall fort/clubhouse, swings (of course). He also built a monkey bar and balance beam and see-saw. Oh yea, also a tire swing. Only thing gone now is the see-saw. Grandkids used to play on it too. Under the fort/clubhouse that is on stilts there was a sandbox screened in. No longer a sandbox but has been enclosed to make a dog house.



thewren said:


> right now gary is getting ready to build the boys a swing set. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If I could crochet I'd do it in a heartbeat just to have Sam model them at the KAP!


darowil said:


> ia that all that is holding you back? Well any takers? Good use of stash as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I know. But Gwennie forbade me to apologize. Anyway anytime I am in a league with Gwen I feel proud.
> Julie, great news re:fence. Thank you for four rainbows pic and jokes. I have made my DGD a sweater out of mohair and enjoyed it. However it was expensive mohair and lovely to work. This mohair is coarse and scratchy.


  :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey y'all, hope everyon is doing good and well. I need to get caught up, just been knitting.


Nice hat - matches your slippers :-D


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla's first attempt at a shawl, I think something went horribly wrong. Lol


The next one should be better :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness.....never heard of them having to do such a thing. Will have him (and you) in my prayers that the surgery goes smoothly and recovery is quick. Be sure to take that knitting....something mindless. 


Grannypeg said:


> Prayers and healing vibes for all those in need. So many people with problems and sickness. My heart goes out to you.
> 
> My dh is having surgery to remove a very large kidney stone by going in through his side. It's the only way they can get it. I won't see him from the time I take him in until about five hours later.
> Guess I will be knitting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Has just stared snowing here, they say we are to have rain this afternoon. We will see what happens.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, and Joy also, it was a fun quick knit. Will do the matching gloves as soon as I finish the we quick cabled headband for the 10 year old across the street, her body was yesterday.


Love the colour of the headband. What about her yesterday's body?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update Rookie. I know this is a difficut time not just for her mom but for Daralene. They are in my prayers.


RookieRetiree said:


> I've had word from Cashmeregma today .... she's still with her Mom. Her Mom's health is deteriorating and the family are pulling together resources for meals, help at home, etc. Prayers are appreciated and needed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I think a few of the rescuers wish they could kick some of idiots who are ignoring the rule to not drive into flood water up the rear. Some of the areas are devestated and other areas hardly touched.


It takes all kinds.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it! Great color combo!



Poledra65 said:


> Hey y'all, hope everyon is doing good and well. I need to get caught up, just been knitting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmmm.....makes me think of one of those ruffled scarfs.....or a wooly caterpiller. (Like some of my attempts.)


Poledra65 said:


> Marla's first attempt at a shawl, I think something went horribly wrong. Lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All up now, gate built. and locked! One happy Ringo as a result- he rushes out and rushes in again, and has been eating cat pooh!


So happy your fence is up and that Ringo is happy. Mine was also into the cat pooh. Apparently, cat pooh is full of fat and dogs love it. I talked with my vet and he says it won't hurt them; it's just not nice. I check the litter box constantly so she can't get at it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Go Ringo Go! You now I learned that dogs eat the pooh because it is high in protein....YUCK!!!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> All up now, gate built. and locked! One happy Ringo as a result- he rushes out and rushes in again, and has been eating cat pooh!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I bet he is one happy dog! Sydney has been having play dates here with Dakota; Hannah's boyfriend's dog. They love to play together and afterwards he does as Ringo...just flops down and sleeps. Make ME a happy mama to see him calmed down. LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> All completed, and Ringo is flopped out on the carpet, after racing in and out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in on that group hug! I wish it was possible to have all of us closer together......I swear if I were ever to win the lottery I'd take a huge trip and come see everyone (that would have me I should say!) {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is silly o'clock and still rather dark out. The house is so quiet this time of day even the cats are sleeping.
> 
> Sending hugs to all and healing thoughts to those in need.
> I think a ((((((((((((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))))))))))))) is needed
> Have a groovy day


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good to hear the fence is up. 
Trying to keep my eyes open. Did not sleep to great lady night. 
Have to go back to bed. Check in after.

This is what we woke up to .......


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm in on that group hug! I wish it was possible to have all of us closer together......I swear if I were ever to win the lottery I'd take a huge trip and come see everyone (that would have me I should say!) {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


It would be nice if we were all closer together. I wish I could win the lottery it would be nice to see more TP members.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

To flyty1 and all the nurses and folks in the medical field (past 7 present) Thank You! You are such blessing to this group. Just wantd you to know I appreciate your knowledge and willingness to share information.



flyty1n said:


> This is exactly the right thing for the doctor to do. Not to worry, as it sounds like this vein is a veritable sluggish one and thus allows the clots to form and block. Of course, because of your clot history, you will most likely stay on blood thinners the rest of your life and will be most faithful in taking them so as to prevent further problems. I shall pray that this venous ablation will give you some comfort. You can expect some swelling and tenderness from the ablation at first, but most healing is well under way in a few weeks. Statistically, 6 weeks for primary healing, 6 months for permanent healing of most of the body's ills.
> Prayers for you and those having surgery. Open kidney stone removal is painful, but sounds like the only way that that large kidney stone can be removed. I am guessing they considered it too large to be removed using the lithotripter. (This is a machine that sends shock waves through the body, under general anesthesia, and by doing so fragments the stone so it can be passed without open surgery).
> Glad the fence is finally up, and thinking that the ramp could easily be built in a few hours. Hope this is the case.
> The hat is darling, beautifully done.
> Off for an 06:30 start. Shall check on you all at the end of the day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Traveling mercies for you Rookie. Have a wonderful time in Nashville!


RookieRetiree said:


> It was very cold last night and it's pretty nippy out there now - but we're heading to Nashville, TN for the Stitches Show so we'll be sure to have very warm weather there and hopefully, our weather will change back to Spring by the time we get back on Sunday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

In case you are lurking about Happy birthday DollyClaire


Lurker 2 said:


> There is only one birthday to note today, and sadly for someone we've not heard from for almost 18 months- dollyclaire in Argyle Scotland has her Birthday today, I know Ohio Joy had heard from her some time back but one does worry when people go silent.
> Dollyclaire has a wonderful sense of humour- and is a very caring lady who takes in other's animals when they want to go on holiday, etc., I miss hearing from her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry you didn't get a good nights sleep. I do that myself qute requently but unlike you can nap during the day; perk of being retired. Keeping you and Greg in prayer that he finds a job soon. Please keep us posted. I so hope you will be able to work out coming to the KAP. Would love to finally meet you in person. 


gagesmom said:


> Good to hear the fence is up.
> Trying to keep my eyes open. Did not sleep to great lady night.
> Have to go back to bed. Check in after.
> 
> This is what we woke up to .......


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Has just stared snowing here, they say we are to have rain this afternoon. We will see what happens.


Oh Caren, that picture looks so wintry with bare trees and snow. Everything round here is looking so springlike with beautiful fresh green leaves emerging on all our trees and shrubs. I know you'll catch up with us very soon though!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey y'all, hope everyon is doing good and well. I need to get caught up, just been knitting.


That's beautiful. Did you use sock yarn?


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All up now, gate built. and locked! One happy Ringo as a result- he rushes out and rushes in again, and has been eating cat pooh!


How lovely, Julie, except for the cat pooh!  
He thinks he's died and gone to heaven.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, {{{{{Pup lover DM}}}}} hope your DM comes through okay.


Ditto - prayers being said.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh Caren, that picture looks so wintry with bare trees and snow. Everything round here is looking so springlike with beautiful fresh green leaves emerging on all our trees and shrubs. I know you'll catch up with us very soon though!


It feels winters out there after such nice weather. The buds are filling out nicely and some plants are starting to emerge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I miss hearing from her too, have not heard from her in long time.


Were you in contact with her? It seems no-one has her home address.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I know you won't celebrate until it's completely finished!!
> Junek


The celebration has been letting the little fellow out, when he parks up by the backdoor- looking hopeful! What a difference it is making already.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So happy about the fence...not so happy about the cat pooh!! Amazing what dogs eat and remain healthy. When we had a dog, we had to get to the cats' pan before the dog did!!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I hope she sees my birthday wishes!!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm sure it is! I'm typing to the sound of scrapping and hammering myself. Crew here tearing off th old roof and putting on a new one. Bit noisy. At first the dogs were going nuts barking but have fortunately settled down now.


That is so good the roof is happening!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'd like some sun, but it's snowing - and quite hard, too. We were told to expect up to an inch - ah, well, Spring in central New York. Gotta love it - NOT!!
> 
> Julie, happy to see that your fence is being built.
> 
> Gonna go finish catching up. Hugs, Paula


All finished now- just have to work out the best way of unlocking it now!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Were you in contact with her? It seems no-one has her home address.


I was but lost touch with just as she was going to send her home address. We had talked about my going there on holiday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> So happy your fence is up and that Ringo is happy. Mine was also into the cat pooh. Apparently, cat pooh is full of fat and dogs love it. I talked with my vet and he says it won't hurt them; it's just not nice. I check the litter box constantly so she can't get at it.


I would worry if he were eating dog pooh- I guess it relates to bottom sniffing. Not having a house cat, I don't have the litter box problem currently- would be nice to have a kitten- but I don't think Ringo would accept it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> So happy your fence is up and that Ringo is happy. Mine was also into the cat pooh. Apparently, cat pooh is full of fat and dogs love it. I talked with my vet and he says it won't hurt them; it's just not nice. I check the litter box constantly so she can't get at it.


That is just sooo gross, I've never heard that before.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Go Ringo Go! You now I learned that dogs eat the pooh because it is high in protein....YUCK!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I bet he is one happy dog! Sydney has been having play dates here with Dakota; Hannah's boyfriend's dog. They love to play together and afterwards he does as Ringo...just flops down and sleeps. Make ME a happy mama to see him calmed down. LOL


That is good he is having these 'play dates', and calm afterwards is just what you need!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good to hear the fence is up.
> Trying to keep my eyes open. Did not sleep to great lady night.
> Have to go back to bed. Check in after.
> 
> This is what we woke up to .......


Thank you, Mel- I wonder is there a photo somewhere?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> How lovely, Julie, except for the cat pooh!
> He thinks he's died and gone to heaven.


Hopefully they will learn to keep away!
He is learning quickly, that if he goes to the backdoor I can open it now.
I have an adjustment to make today- the first visit for help, showering.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I was but lost touch with just as she was going to send her home address. We had talked about my going there on holiday.


How very unfortunate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> That's beautiful. Did you use sock yarn?


 Sport weight, so pretty close to sock weight. It's brown sheep nature spun sport.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is just sooo gross, I've never heard that before.


You get used to it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well,it's raining cats & dogs out there just now, not very warm, 8C/40F, it should get the grass greening up.
DIL brought me some John Deere fabric & wants new curtains for GS bedroom & maybe some pillowcases if enough fabric so I guess that will be today's project. & maybe some baking. I should get some baked goods in the freezer as once I get busy in the yard I won't want to be stuck in the kitchen.

Dawn & Daralene, hope both your moms are doing better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The celebration has been letting the little fellow out, when he parks up by the backdoor- looking hopeful! What a difference it is making already.


Yay!!!! They eat the pooh because it's so high in protein as cat food is higher in protein than most dog foods, mine will eat it if they could get to the cat boxes, but since the cat boxes are in the basement, the dogs aren't willing to go down to get it, if they even realize it's down there. I've never seen a dog that wouldn't eat it, given half a chance. Mocha used to jump over the baby gate to get to it, in Texas. Just keep an eye out for worms showing up in his stool, if the cats have parasites, he'll get them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Nice hat - matches your slippers :-D


 strategic planning. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay!!!! They eat the pooh because it's so high in protein as cat food is higher in protein than most dog foods, mine will eat it if they could get to the cat boxes, but since the cat boxes are in the basement, the dogs aren't willing to go down to get it, if they even realize it's down there. I've never seen a dog that wouldn't eat it, given half a chance. Mocha used to jump over the baby gate to get to it, in Texas. Just keep an eye out for worms showing up in his stool, if the cats have parasites, he'll get them.


He is on a regular worming program! So should be ok! Thanks for the warning, though!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> The next one should be better :lol:


lol! We can only hope.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Has just stared snowing here, they say we are to have rain this afternoon. We will see what happens.


Pretty scenery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Love the colour of the headband. What about her yesterday's body?


Thank you, it was some stash wool that I got off the sale rack for $2. 

 Auto correct on my phone, should have been bday. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love it! Great color combo!


Thank you, I was glad that I could find colors I like, to go together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmmm.....makes me think of one of those ruffled scarfs.....or a wooly caterpiller. (Like some of my attempts.)


LOLOLOL!!!!! I like the wooly caterpiller. :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the colours 👍😍 very well done
> Oh dear a bit if frogging and remitting I think. I am sure Marla will do much better next time, love the colour of het's too.


 thank you.

Yes, she left it with me to figure out where to start frogging from. :roll: 
Oh well, at least this time, I'm just ripping, not trying to just frog a row. 
She was threatening me with giving it to me to knit, I told her to roll everything up nicely, put it all back in the bucket it came in and send it to her mom to knit up. lolol... Her mom is a great knitter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is on a regular worming program! So should be ok! Thanks for the warning, though!


That is very good, should take care of the problem. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

dog eating habits sound disgusting &#128534;thought it was bad enough that mishka tries to eat tissues 
Moving swiftly on here's a picture of what I've been up to . Sweater has no sewing what so ever apart from the buttons . I think I will knit it again and see if I can change the pattern a bit . Picture does not show true colour it's a very dark navy blue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> dog eating habits sound disgusting 😖thought it was bad enough that mishka tries to eat tissues
> Moving swiftly on here's a picture of what I've been up to . Sweater has no sewing what so ever apart from the buttons . I think I will knit it again and see if I can change the pattern a bit . Picture does not show true colour it's a very dark navy blue


Another super outfit!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm off to knitting group a little later this morning. I've not had a chance to meet with them in nearly a month, nor to knit in over a week. But sure look forward to meeting up today!!
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Back later.


Have fun!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was very cold last night and it's pretty nippy out there now - but we're heading to Nashville, TN for the Stitches Show so we'll be sure to have very warm weather there and hopefully, our weather will change back to Spring by the time we get back on Sunday.


Have a blast!!!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You get used to it!


Dogs do that with horse manure too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another super outfit!


Thank you Julie my type of knitting no sewing 😄


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't mind so much when it goes down his gullet, it is when he rolls in something really 'aromatic' that it gets to me!


In Alaska, they would roll in fish guts every chance they got.   :roll: :evil: PEE-U!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love that. An unusual colour combination that works well. You sound like another knitting Ninja!


 Thank you, they are actually the colors they used in the pattern, except for the red is a little different, I'm going to make another with a different set of colors I picked up when I got these. 
LOL! No, I just knit wherever I am.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> At least she tried!


lolol, yes she did.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so good the roof is happening!


Gwen I'm glad you to here you are getting your roof sorted


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is just sooo gross, I've never heard that before.


I've heard of it but I agree it's gross
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well blocking does work wonders:-D :-D :-D
> Your hat looks good- nice colours.
> Talking of blocking at lunch after our KP knitting group one of outr ladies saw something interesting at the next table. Asked to see it- it was a lap afghan done in French Knitting and sewn together in swirls and small joining sections. Wonderful job. But th elady didn't know how to keep it sittin flat. So we told her how to block it and then how to sew the backing on. One very happy lady- now we just hope it works.


 :XD: I had actually thought, at first look, that blocking might do the job, but somehow, she ( I think) picked up stitches in the middle or something, because the picture was of it stretched out as far as it would go. and she somehow ended up biding off on her cast on row partway, somehow. :shock: 
And it was only a knit 1, yo, across, then next row, knit across, for the whole pattern.
Hopefully she will bring it in for you all to see, when it's finished and you can post us a picture, it sounds fascinating, would love to see it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> ?body or birthday


Bday, auto correct on my cell phone. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> It would be nice if we were all closer together. I wish I could win the lottery it would be nice to see more TP members.


My idea is that if I win the lottery . I'll hire a plane pick everybody up and go somewhere nice and warm so we can all knit /crochet and chatter in peace 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> You know, that would certainly raise funds for the State Emergency Services. But the SES is a volunteer organisation which runs on donations and some government grants.


Too bad that they couldn't come up with a way to charge, the funds would certainly help a lot, I'm sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Love the answering machine message from Australia, I think we should implement that one here. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Told y'all my mind is elsewhere. Meant to tell you it has been hot all day. We had a nice meal at the Golden Corral... which is a buffet of southern food. I didn't eat much as I am so bloated and uncomfortable today. I simply have to give up diet sodas though I do try to limit intake to two a day.
> Now the wind is whipping the trees everywhere and pouring down rain. We are under storm warnings, Since we were hit by the tornado last year, I am uneasy with this type weather and vey alert.
> Will curl up with my knitting and t.v. and pray the power doesn't go out.
> I know I am missing someone but know in your hearts if I do I have your needs in my heart and on my prayer list. I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY.


I hope you didn't have any damage from the wind and rain and that you are feeling less bloated.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Well saw the Dr. today. I didn't sleep at all last night as I couldn't get comfortable. He did another scan of my leg. When I saw him last week the Greater Saphenous Vein was completely blocked. Today half of it was blocked. He scheduled me for a laser ablation of the saphenous vein (collapsing it) on May 7th at 10 a.m. I trust this young man when he says he is not going to go crazy with me but is going to take his procedures slow and in stages. I had to laugh when he said he is scared of me since I have had so many DVT's (Deep Vein Blood Clots). Don't know what is going to happen when the clots don't have this vein to go to (Joyce ???) but know I have no option. Right at mother's day.
> I also know I am going to the fiber fest with my little compression hose at the end of the month! HE HE as our Gwen says.


It's good that the blockage was less, sounds like a good doctor, doing due dilligence to make sure that he doesn't do too much to fast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The bridge in the photo is rather narrow. We were part way through when a tour bus thought it was a good idea to just keep right on coming towards us. Talk about adrenaline rush. My sweetie drives trucks and is used to close calls BUT, even he was nervous. 😳😳😱😱😱😱


Beautiful, but ooh, for close calls, I'm so glad David does most of the driving, especially in situations like that. It had to be bad if he was a bit nervous. Glad you had a great time!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Mom in hospital agai. cardiac enzymes still on the rise been going up all day doing a catheritzation tomorrow will know more then


I do hope that they can get her sorted and doing well soon. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do you sit there afterwards and of all the things you could have said . It's election time here and I've just upset an mp who knocked at my door . All I did was ask him what he actually does to deserve over £67, 000 pounds a year . I thought it was a fair question
> Sonja


 :XD: :XD: He was only upset because he didn't have a legitimate answer for you. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> some may enjoy these, from MJS
> 
> Lexophilia ,Some New ones "Lexophile" is a word used to describe those that have a love for the use of words, such as "you can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish", or "to write with a broken pencil is pointless." A competition to see who can come up with the best lexophiles is held every year in an undisclosed location. This year's winning submission is posted at the very end. Here goes... .. When fish are in schools, they sometimes take debate.
> > .. A thief who stole a calendar got twelve months.
> ...


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Dogs do that with horse manure too!


And cow pooh! Usually rolling in that one- in my experience!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie my type of knitting no sewing 😄


That is why I like Guernseys!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> In Alaska, they would roll in fish guts every chance they got.   :roll: :evil: PEE-U!!!


Pee-u!!!!!!! Indeed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for a bunch of nifty stitches here is the site for you. copy and paste and then click on another stitch and keep going. I'm thinking dishrags for practice. --- sam

http://purlavenue.com/2014/05/tiny-columns-stitch.html


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OMG, I ordered a set of Addition Turbo Lace click needles. On sale at Amazon and will be here tomorrow. Even on sale they were pricey but even fighting with lace pattern I enjoy knitting lace.someone took over my body. I don't do this!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My idea is that if I win the lottery . I'll hire a plane pick everybody up and go somewhere nice and warm so we can all knit /crochet and chatter in peace
> Sonja


That would be so lovely! Hopefully one could stretch out more than you can on a commercial flight. Auckland gets nicely warm in summer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> OMG, I ordered a set of Addition Turbo Lace click needles. On sale at Amazon and will be here tomorrow. Even on sale they were pricey but even fighting with lace pattern I enjoy knitting lace.someone took over my body. I don't do this!


I've been looking at their prices- way beyond my limits!
So glad you are enjoying lace knitting!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great hat poledra - good job. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hey y'all, hope everyon is doing good and well. I need to get caught up, just been knitting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what gave you the first clue? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Marla's first attempt at a shawl, I think something went horribly wrong. Lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

keep the kids out - keep the puppy in - two for one. glad you finally got your fence. has the ramp been mentioned lately? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think the kids had really registered it was there- at least one skate boarder crashed into it.- hope it is well grounded!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I do too - I think we should all pm her and wish her a happy birthday. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> There is only one birthday to note today, and sadly for someone we've not heard from for almost 18 months- dollyclaire in Argyle Scotland has her Birthday today, I know Ohio Joy had heard from her some time back but one does worry when people go silent.
> Dollyclaire has a wonderful sense of humour- and is a very caring lady who takes in other's animals when they want to go on holiday, etc., I miss hearing from her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> keep the kids out - keep the puppy in - two for one. glad you finally got your fence. has the ramp been mentioned lately? --- sam


It is likely to take at least a month before the Occupational Therapist will be able to call- we are starting to see the effect of the pressure on services cause by the post WWll, baby boom. I have been warned it may be up to a year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would stay inside and knit if I were you paula - ignore what is going on outside. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> I'd like some sun, but it's snowing - and quite hard, too. We were told to expect up to an inch - ah, well, Spring in central New York. Gotta love it - NOT!!
> 
> Julie, happy to see that your fence is being built.
> 
> Gonna go finish catching up. Hugs, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you should send him up here to help gary. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> SAM, DH built youngest DD one years ago and it's still standing. It has a slide, swinging bridge going from slide to a tall fort/clubhouse, swings (of course). He also built a monkey bar and balance beam and see-saw. Oh yea, also a tire swing. Only thing gone now is the see-saw. Grandkids used to play on it too. Under the fort/clubhouse that is on stilts there was a sandbox screened in. No longer a sandbox but has been enclosed to make a dog house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I do too - I think we should all pm her and wish her a happy birthday. --- sam


That would seem to be about all we can do.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> for a bunch of nifty stitches here is the site for you. copy and paste and then click on another stitch and keep going. I'm thinking dishrags for practice. --- sam
> 
> http://purlavenue.com/2014/05/tiny-columns-stitch.html


Thank you Sam I love the little knot stitch will have to find some use for it also like the dogwood blossom in fact there were quite a lot I liked so I ve bookmarked it to go back to 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely sweater Sonja - love the buttons. does it come in more than baby size? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> dog eating habits sound disgusting 😖thought it was bad enough that mishka tries to eat tissues
> Moving swiftly on here's a picture of what I've been up to . Sweater has no sewing what so ever apart from the buttons . I think I will knit it again and see if I can change the pattern a bit . Picture does not show true colour it's a very dark navy blue


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> lovely sweater Sonja - love the buttons. does it come in more than baby size? --- sam


That one is for only for a size 6 month . I've only looked at the baby patterns but there are lots of other patterns on the site 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, lovely sweater.
Sam, thanks for the link, some really great stitch patterns.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh Geez I was so tired this morning I did not realize I hadn't posted the pic. Oops.

Posting a pic of the baby dress in progress.

Swedenme what a cute little set.

I am at work and start in a few minutes. Ta ta for now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm in on that group hug! I wish it was possible to have all of us closer together......I swear if I were ever to win the lottery I'd take a huge trip and come see everyone (that would have me I should say!) {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


I'll have you! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Luke's photos from nursery have just come, so I took a photo of a photo for you. Can't believe how grown up he's getting already!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke's photos from nursery have just come, so I took a photo of a photo for you.


What a handsome young man he is!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke's photos from nursery have just come, so I took a photo of a photo for you. Can't believe how grown up he's getting already!


Lovely picture Kate. He's a little boy now, not a baby any more.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I LOVE it! Pattern please!?!? Those buttons are delightful too.


Swedenme said:


> dog eating habits sound disgusting 😖thought it was bad enough that mishka tries to eat tissues
> Moving swiftly on here's a picture of what I've been up to . Sweater has no sewing what so ever apart from the buttons . I think I will knit it again and see if I can change the pattern a bit . Picture does not show true colour it's a very dark navy blue


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Luke's photos from nursery have just come, so I took a photo of a photo for you. Can't believe how grown up he's getting already!


He's gorgeous . Such a handsome little boy with a happy smile 
Made me smile 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm in for that! Tell me when to pack! LOL


Swedenme said:


> My idea is that if I win the lottery . I'll hire a plane pick everybody up and go somewhere nice and warm so we can all knit /crochet and chatter in peace
> Sonja


 :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well good for you! You need to splurge on yourself every once in awhile! You deserve it.  


sassafras123 said:


> OMG, I ordered a set of Addition Turbo Lace click needles. On sale at Amazon and will be here tomorrow. Even on sale they were pricey but even fighting with lace pattern I enjoy knitting lace.someone took over my body. I don't do this!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I LOVE it! Pattern please!?!? Those buttons are delightful too.


Sorry I thought I put the pattern on .Sam will read my reply and wonder what site I'm on about 
It's a free pattern called top down baby raglan sweater on knittingonthenet.com I can't give you the direct link because I've up dated my iPad and the link won't work for some reason . The buttons are off amazon and were really cheap for a bagful 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! I almost didn't recognize Luke! He growing up so fast! What an adorable little man he is. Wish I could give him a big hug.


KateB said:


> Luke's photos from nursery have just come, so I took a photo of a photo for you. Can't believe how grown up he's getting already!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you m'am......just checked it out and I love that sight. Don't recall having been there before so I signed up for th newsletter.



Swedenme said:


> Sorry I thought I put the pattern on .Sam will read my reply and wonder what site I'm on about
> It's a free pattern called top down baby raglan sweater on knittingonthenet.com I can't give you the direct link because I've up dated my iPad and the link won't work for some reason . The buttons are off amazon and were really cheap for a bagful
> Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dawn's mom is out of surgery. She had a blood clot and had 4 stents to repair prior bypass. Not something she wants to relive anytime soon. Thnks for prayers and best wishes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you m'am......just checked it out and I love that sight. Don't recall having been there before so I signed up for th newsletter.


You are welcome Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dawn's mom is out of surgery. She had a blood clot and had 4 stents to repair prior bypass. Not something she wants to relive anytime soon. Thnks for prayers and best wishes.


Thank you for the update 
I wish your mom a speedy recovery Dawn 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - we are almost to may and you and paula having snow - and I complain how long our winters' are. the dress is going to be very cute - I like the yarn you are using. do you write your patterns out longhand? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Oh Geez I was so tired this morning I did not realize I hadn't posted the pic. Oops.
> 
> Posting a pic of the baby dress in progress.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I do love that smile - and the color of his hair. hope it stays that color. --- sam



KateB said:


> Luke's photos from nursery have just come, so I took a photo of a photo for you. Can't believe how grown up he's getting already!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here you go gwen. --- sam

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/



Gweniepooh said:


> Well good for you! You need to splurge on yourself every once in awhile! You deserve it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy her way to wrap her up in warm healing energy and get her back in the pink quick. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Dawn's mom is out of surgery. She had a blood clot and had 4 stents to repair prior bypass. Not something she wants to relive anytime soon. Thnks for prayers and best wishes.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> I thought Alan was stable and am sorry to hear that he's having more pain. How awful for Sandi that her dad has passed. A lot for them to deal with.


His pain is from another health problem that was masked for a while because of medications.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How very unfortunate.


Yes it is very unfortunate.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Pretty scenery.


Thank you


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - we are almost to may and you and paula having snow - and I complain how long our winters' are. the dress is going to be very cute - I like the yarn you are using. do you write your patterns out longhand? --- sam


Yes I write them down in a book and check off each row as I complete it.

Glad to hear Dawns mom is out and recovering.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> thank you.
> 
> Yes, she left it with me to figure out where to start frogging from. :roll:
> Oh well, at least this time, I'm just ripping, not trying to just frog a row.
> She was threatening me with giving it to me to knit, I told her to roll everything up nicely, put it all back in the bucket it came in and send it to her mom to knit up. lolol... Her mom is a great knitter.


Well there you go much easier to rip it out than to tink it back a row or two. 
I used to do that, Mum would always give it back to me next time I was there.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> dog eating habits sound disgusting 😖thought it was bad enough that mishka tries to eat tissues
> Moving swiftly on here's a picture of what I've been up to . Sweater has no sewing what so ever apart from the buttons . I think I will knit it again and see if I can change the pattern a bit . Picture does not show true colour it's a very dark navy blue


I love this one, especially love there is no sewing to it. I am thinking I will make the little dress on the round next. I am not a fan of sewing parts together.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> ia that all that is holding you back? Well any takers? Good use of stash as well.


Sounds that way to me. Too bad I don't crochet! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My idea is that if I win the lottery . I'll hire a plane pick everybody up and go somewhere nice and warm so we can all knit /crochet and chatter in peace
> Sonja


That sounds a good idea too. Would be so much fun.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful, but ooh, for close calls, I'm so glad David does most of the driving, especially in situations like that. It had to be bad if he was a bit nervous. Glad you had a great time!!!!


Oh yes he was definitely doing the driving. It was bad. I had a very good time. Everyone here keeps asking what we did, mostly drove around saw places I had mentioned I'd like to see. Every chance I got I walked in the water. :mrgreen: I was telling Grant about it he remembers when he was little I did the same thing every place we went.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> for a bunch of nifty stitches here is the site for you. copy and paste and then click on another stitch and keep going. I'm thinking dishrags for practice. --- sam
> 
> http://purlavenue.com/2014/05/tiny-columns-stitch.html


Thanks for posting this. Dish rags a good idea 👍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke's photos from nursery have just come, so I took a photo of a photo for you. Can't believe how grown up he's getting already!


Oh my goodness he just keeps getting more handsome all the time. He sure has grown up.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've had word from Cashmeregma today .... she's still with her Mom. Her Mom's health is deteriorating and the family are pulling together resources for meals, help at home, etc. Prayers are appreciated and needed.


Thanks for the update. I have been thinking of her during this difficult time.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I would stay inside and knit if I were you paula - ignore what is going on outside. --- sam


I did, Sam - Lili and I took a nap!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke's photos from nursery have just come, so I took a photo of a photo for you. Can't believe how grown up he's getting already!


But he still has that beautiful smile. He's growing up way too fast!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dawn's mom is out of surgery. She had a blood clot and had 4 stents to repair prior bypass. Not something she wants to relive anytime soon. Thnks for prayers and best wishes.


I'll continue to keep her in my prayers!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, that's our handsome boy with the million dollar smile.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dawn's mom is out of surgery. She had a blood clot and had 4 stents to repair prior bypass. Not something she wants to relive anytime soon. Thnks for prayers and best wishes.


So glad she is out of surgery and on the healing end of things now.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know about Daralene's Mom, Jeanette. She is certainly in my prayers. We all have been in this hard predicament.

Kaye Jo, Love the little had and man those look like some comfortable slippers. I laughed when I saw Marla's shawl as that is probably what mine would do if I tried to knit one. Love the purple headband. Don't most all of us love purple?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme...Lovely sweater set. I will take a look at that pattern as well.

Julie...Happy dance for you and Ringo. I am so glad that things are going better now. 

Gwen...So happy you are getting the roof redone. Give Sydney big hugs from Matthew and me.

Betty...What a relief that the doctor is finally going to do something to help rid you of that awful pain. Do take care and don't overdo things.

Kate...Luke is so handsome. That picture is priceless.

We sometimes have a quick trivia game at work in the morning. One of the questions today was "What is another name for aurora borealis?" We were told the same situation happens in the south but nobody knew what it was called in the south. Does this really happen in the southern hemisphere and what is it called? Just curious and love to learn.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pacer, they are the australis borealis or southern lights. In the northern hemisphere, the aurora borealis is also called the northern lights.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Pacer, they are the australis borealis or southern lights. In the northern hemisphere, the aurora borealis is also called the northern lights.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Aurora Australis actually for the southern ones


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Dawn, you and your Mom are in my prayers. I know this is so stressful and frightening for you. We are all here and prayer warriors are always on duty.

I have never heard of all these things dogs do. Yuck. If he is happy, Julie, just give him some sort of breath treatment.

Sonja, Another beautiful baby set. I love it and envy your skill.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Swedenme...Lovely sweater set. I will take a look at that pattern as well.
> 
> Julie...Happy dance for you and Ringo. I am so glad that things are going better now.
> 
> ...


It is such a relief to have him running free!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Dawn, you and your Mom are in my prayers. I know this is so stressful and frightening for you. We are all here and prayer warriors are always on duty.
> 
> I have never heard of all these things dogs do. Yuck. If he is happy, Julie, just give him some sort of breath treatment.
> 
> Sonja, Another beautiful baby set. I love it and envy your skill.


I just don't get too close to his mouth- besides I think he got it all in his first trip out!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We've had light snow during the last two nights but it didn't last. There were some fierce snow showers this morning but it didn't last because we had a good bit of rain also. However, today the temp never climbed above 33*F at our house and the wind was bitter cold all day.

More rain expected over the weekend. We will be attending the first ''gosling' wedding this Sunday afternoon. Susan will be standing up with them and the ministry which donated the historical building to her non-profit will provide the minister and the reception meal. 

My DGGD will be here at o'dark thirty tomorrow so I will not be on late tonight. 

I'm so pleased to hear the good news about moms and painful situations being eased. Still praying for you. Take care and have a good evening or day.

Had a good time with knitting group today. The ladies seemed as glad to see me as I was to see them all.

Hugs,

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm sure it is! I'm typing to the sound of scrapping and hammering myself. Crew here tearing off th old roof and putting on a new one. Bit noisy. At first the dogs were going nuts barking but have fortunately settled down now.


Hope your weather stzys nice then- don't want rain with no roof.
You sure don't want ours. meant to have lots of rain (but nothing like what Denises area faced earlier this week).
Next door (whose house was built with ours) had there hot water service leak everywhere yesterday and then a few hours later the kitchen tap. At least only one call out fee for the plumber!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> dog eating habits sound disgusting 😖thought it was bad enough that mishka tries to eat tissues
> Moving swiftly on here's a picture of what I've been up to . Sweater has no sewing what so ever apart from the buttons . I think I will knit it again and see if I can change the pattern a bit . Picture does not show true colour it's a very dark navy blue


Looks lovely. Wonder how well those slippers will stay on?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good for you and lili. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> I did, Sam - Lili and I took a nap!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update Rookie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke's photos from nursery have just come, so I took a photo of a photo for you. Can't believe how grown up he's getting already!


Woo- he's sure a little boy now.
How is the other one going? How long to go now?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you can think what you want to knit next - here is a kit for you. --- sam

http://www.interweavestore.com/outlander-argyle-sock-kit?et_mid=743798&rid=241317621


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dawn's mom is out of surgery. She had a blood clot and had 4 stents to repair prior bypass. Not something she wants to relive anytime soon. Thnks for prayers and best wishes.


Thanks for the update- praying that the recovery is uneventful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wheeeeeee! Look what I won from Craftsy in one of their random Friday drawings. It came in the mail today. Yeah, I need yarn like I need another hole in my head but I do so love yarn....LOL.

Dawn & Daralene I have both of your moms in prayer. Many prayers for both of you lovely ladies too....{{{gentle hugs}}}....I know these are both difficult situations.

Roof on the house and our smaller barn completed today. Can not believe they did it all in one day. Looks great. Now DH is very aware of how badly we need to pressure wash the house....I've only been after him about it for a year or more. It is horrible looking. He brought it up this time so I'm hopeful it will get done relatively soon.....fingers crossed. Don't think I mentioned it but we have plans to screen in a portion of our deck that has a pergola. Also going to put a tin roof on the pergola part. It will be a nice place for me to try my hand at dyeing some yarn. Can't wait to get it done and try out the dyeing. Anyone is welcome to come and play when it is done. 

Tried a recipe I found on Facebook. You sliced apples very thin .....wait I'll see if I can load the web sit so you can see it. Anyway, it turned out very tasty. Of course mine didn't look nearly as pretty as the ones in the demo but hey....don't have a mandolin to slice the apples really thin and had never use puff pastry before. Yummy good though so I'm going in search of an inexpensive mandolin and do it again. Here it is; hope it works.
http://apple-slices.dailymegabyte.com/she-soaks-apple-water-absolutely-delicious/


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam, Thanks for the link.

Caren, I loved your video. Hard to believe some of you are having snow this time of year. We are still dealing with heavy rains here but everything is green and so beautiful. I loved hearing your voice.

Jeanette, thank you for giving us the update one Kate's Mom I am praying for a painfree recovery without incidents as well as for Dawn and her comfort and peace. Praying for safe travels for you and for you to load up on all the knowledge such wonderful teachers have as well as for finding wonderful yarns and accessories.

Kate, I absolutely love the new picture of Luke. He is such a handsome little man now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke's photos from nursery have just come, so I took a photo of a photo for you. Can't believe how grown up he's getting already!


He's so cute! What a great picture.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wheeeeeee! Look what I won from Craftsy in one of their random Friday drawings. It came in the mail today. Yeah, I need yarn like I need another hole in my head but I do so love yarn....LOL.
> 
> Dawn & Daralene I have both of your moms in prayer. Many prayers for both of you lovely ladies too....{{{gentle hugs}}}....I know these are both difficult situations.
> 
> ...


Wow what a lovley surprise that was.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great prize. Glad they are so quick with your roof.

Thanks for the update on Dawns mon, hope she recovers soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, nice haul.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, nice haul.


Would not mind winning something like that myself- it looks great!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen, love the yarn what fun to win it! the apple recipe looks delicious. I'm probably not going to catch up this week but will work on it.
Had my orientation at Walmart today. Start next week.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene, your family and Mom are in my prayers.
Julie beautiful picture of the southern lights. BTW it sounds like Ringo is free to run the yard now yeaa!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Gwen, love the yarn what fun to win it! the apple recipe looks delicious. I'm probably not going to catch up this week but will work on it.
> Had my orientation at Walmart today. Start next week.


Awesome


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And cow pooh! Usually rolling in that one- in my experience!


They sometimes roll in horse manure too. Not very happy when they do that and you don't notice the smell until they come inside.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Kate - can't believe how grown up Luke looks. He is just adorable.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dawn's mom is out of surgery. She had a blood clot and had 4 stents to repair prior bypass. Not something she wants to relive anytime soon. Thnks for prayers and best wishes.


That is wonderful news. I really believe prayers help.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

[
Kate...Luke is so handsome. That picture is priceless.

We sometimes have a quick trivia game at work in the morning. One of the questions today was "What is another name for aurora borealis?" We were told the same situation happens in the south but nobody knew what it was called in the south. Does this really happen in the southern hemisphere and what is it called? Just curious and love to learn.[/quote]

Here we call them the northern lights.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

When it the Knitapalooza? I can make sure I have it off work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I love this one, especially love there is no sewing to it. I am thinking I will make the little dress on the round next. I am not a fan of sewing parts together.


Did you finish the one you forgot to take with you. I've found another no sewing cardigan that I'm going to try and it has a really good way of using attached I cord as the button band . Should keep me busy
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Had my orientation at Walmart today. Start next week.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Daralene, your family and Mom are in my prayers.
> Julie beautiful picture of the southern lights. BTW it sounds like Ringo is free to run the yard now yeaa!


I think it was quite a spectacular display, and yes he can run free- makes such a difference- and at the moment he has a very large area to run in- when eventually the Granny Flat is built it will of course be less.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> They sometimes roll in horse manure too. Not very happy when they do that and you don't notice the smell until they come inside.


That is NOT good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> [
> Kate...Luke is so handsome. That picture is priceless.
> 
> We sometimes have a quick trivia game at work in the morning. One of the questions today was "What is another name for aurora borealis?" We were told the same situation happens in the south but nobody knew what it was called in the south. Does this really happen in the southern hemisphere and what is it called? Just curious and love to learn.


Here we call them the northern lights.[/quote]

And here they are the southern lights or Aurora Australis- the difference between the Arctic and Antarctic.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Wow what a lovley surprise that was.


Gwen that's so lucky . Lovely yarn 
Glad you got the roofs finished 
Playing with dying yarn sounds like fun 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nittergma said:


> Gwen, love the yarn what fun to win it! the apple recipe looks delicious. I'm probably not going to catch up this week but will work on it.
> Had my orientation at Walmart today. Start next week.


That's great news Hope you like working there


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am hoping this link will work- for a different take on Bach

http://fascinately.com/fascinating/2015/04/performance-of-bachs-prelude-no-1-using-only-boomwhackers-is-fantastic/


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Am I glad today is almost over. Another big day tomorrow with ANZAC Day services. Always attended by us every year. A long and tiring emotional day which seems to highten the emotions and raise the tension levels until after tomorrow night.

Has been a long build up to this ANZAC Day which is the Centenary of Gallipolli Landing, will be glad when it is over. Part of the reason for the long build up was a program sponsored by the RSL called Community Link which encouraged people to research the members of the families who served in WW1 and other conflicts.

The next major remembrance will hopefully be the 2018 Remembrance Day - 11 November 2018 as this will be the 100 year celebration of the signing of the peace treaty which ended WW1.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm off to my brothers for the night and then the football tomorrow afternoon and then Mum will be here before we go to buy yarn from Melissa for my birthday. So may not be back until Sunday, maaybe even Monday


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> If I could crochet I'd do it in a heartbeat just to have Sam model them at the KAP!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is just sooo gross, I've never heard that before.


It is quite common for puppies to eat cat poo. It can be a challenge to keep them out of it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm in on that group hug! I wish it was possible to have all of us closer together......I swear if I were ever to win the lottery I'd take a huge trip and come see everyone (that would have me I should say!) {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My idea is that if I win the lottery . I'll hire a plane pick everybody up and go somewhere nice and warm so we can all knit /crochet and chatter in peace
> Sonja


There are a few islands over here which are private resorts, which while pricey, have the benefit of being able to be fully booked by one group for a week and we can have a ball, only not have yarn shops, but can be nearby.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> dog eating habits sound disgusting 😖thought it was bad enough that mishka tries to eat tissues
> Moving swiftly on here's a picture of what I've been up to . Sweater has no sewing what so ever apart from the buttons . I think I will knit it again and see if I can change the pattern a bit . Picture does not show true colour it's a very dark navy blue


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Dogs do that with horse manure too!


 :shock: The things we learn on here! LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke's photos from nursery have just come, so I took a photo of a photo for you. Can't believe how grown up he's getting already!


Oh my, how did he get so big already? He is gorgeous.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dawn's mom is out of surgery. She had a blood clot and had 4 stents to repair prior bypass. Not something she wants to relive anytime soon. Thnks for prayers and best wishes.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wheeeeeee! Look what I won from Craftsy in one of their random Friday drawings. It came in the mail today. Yeah, I need yarn like I need another hole in my head but I do so love yarn....LOL.
> 
> Dawn & Daralene I have both of your moms in prayer. Many prayers for both of you lovely ladies too....{{{gentle hugs}}}....I know these are both difficult situations.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the winnings and those apple thingies sound yumm


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Did you finish the one you forgot to take with you. I've found another no sewing cardigan that I'm going to try and it has a really good way of using attached I cord as the button band . Should keep me busy
> Sonja


You are turning into a knitting machine! LOL Way to go!  :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good morning. 4:30 and can't sleep. Managed to knock water glass off night stand so now wide awake.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For the volcano watchers amongst us, courtesy of Earth Sky News:

http://earthsky.org/earth/spectacular-eruption-of-calbuco-volcano-in-chile?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=2810865bda-EarthSky_News&utm_med


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping this link will work- for a different take on Bach
> 
> http://fascinately.com/fascinating/2015/04/performance-of-bachs-prelude-no-1-using-only-boomwhackers-is-fantastic/


Better than I expected. I thought it would only be a great noise!! Different, I'll admit!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm off to my brothers for the night and then the football tomorrow afternoon and then Mum will be here before we go to buy yarn from Melissa for my birthday. So may not be back until Sunday, maaybe even Monday


I hope you have a fun weekend!😃


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Better than I expected. I thought it would only be a great noise!! Different, I'll admit!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Best wishes for an uneventful recovery for Dawn's mom.

Love the picture of Luke-so grown up and handsome. He has a killer smile.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wheeeeeee! Look what I won from Craftsy in one of their random Friday drawings. It came in the mail today. Yeah, I need yarn like I need another hole in my head but I do so love yarn....LOL.
> 
> Dawn & Daralene I have both of your moms in prayer. Many prayers for both of you lovely ladies too....{{{gentle hugs}}}....I know these are both difficult situations.
> 
> ...


Sounds as if you are getting lots of repairs/work done as well. Waiting on warmer weather for the roof to be replaced here. Next week adding a deck off the back of the house and a door out to it. 
The apple roses are on the oven baking as I type. They smell good, I will make a second batch and remember to put the apricot jam in this time. If you have an older box grater most of them have a slicer on the side. That is what I use a lot even though I have a mandolin.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Woo- he's sure a little boy now.
> How is the other one going? How long to go now?


DIL is almost 8 months pregnant now, due on 27th of May, so not long to go now. She has been keeping very well (touch wood!) and is finishing her work next Friday. She was given a surprise Baby Shower at her work yesterday and posted pictures on Facebook - this is her playing Pin the Dummy on the Baby...I hope her aim is better on the real thing! :lol:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My idea is that if I win the lottery . I'll hire a plane pick everybody up and go somewhere nice and warm so we can all knit /crochet and chatter in peace
> Sonja


That would be a trip to remember!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very nice --- I can't wait to see all 33 pieces together. You are very tenacious! I hope the ends can be woven in along with the joining. Sure gives renewed appreciation for OhioJoy's and Nittergma's efforts for the KAP afghans.


~~~You're right on that observation. I have been thinking of them as AI contemplate this task! As of last night, all ends woven in except some long tails left for joining. I wish they had said early on that that was an option...leave a long tail to use in the joinings. Oh well....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 wrote:
We are a little late, it is already 7-24 pm., in Sydney:
but Happy Happy Birthday Denise (Nicho)
May you have many more to come!



busyworkerbee said:


> Happy Birthday from me as well.


~~~Me, too! Nothing like an extended celebration! Have a grand party!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now to correct myself....silly me.....I said this was the prize I won and it wasn't....it was the yarn for 3 kits I had ordered.....I will not receive the prize until next week; got an email from them this morning.

 :XD:  :XD:    
EDIT: went and printed out the patterns for the kits to put with the yarn so I won't mess up again!



darowil said:


> Wow what a lovley surprise that was.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Someone has probably answered but just in case Aug. 14-16. Hope you're there!!!


nittergma said:


> When it the Knitapalooza? I can make sure I have it off work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had never thought of the box grater and yes I have one! Will give it a try first. I had 2 of my apple roses this morning for breakfast. Tasty. Hope you also like them; know yours will be pretty. My next batch hopefully will not only be tasty but also pretty. LOL


NanaCaren said:


> Sounds as if you are getting lots of repairs/work done as well. Waiting on warmer weather for the roof to be replaced here. Next week adding a deck off the back of the house and a door out to it.
> The apple roses are on the oven baking as I type. They smell good, I will make a second batch and remember to put the apricot jam in this time. If you have an older box grater most of them have a slicer on the side. That is what I use a lot even though I have a mandolin.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....love this picture. What an exciting month May will be.



KateB said:


> DIL is almost 8 months pregnant now, due on 27th of May, so not long to go now. She has been keeping very well (touch wood!) and is finishing her work next Friday. She was given a surprise Baby Shower at her work yesterday and posted pictures on Facebook - this is her playing Pin the Dummy on the Baby...I hope her aim is better on the real thing! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Carol! Hope you and DH are over that cold/crud you had.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I will just be wishing I could be at KAP...maybe next year! But of course I will be knitting in spirit with y'all! 

Luke is growing so fast--seems he was just born! 

We're very busy at work again, so off I go. Hoping all are having a good day/night, healing wishes for any in need, and hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had never thought of the box grater and yes I have one! Will give it a try first. I had 2 of my apple roses this morning for breakfast. Tasty. Hope you also like them; know yours will be pretty. My next batch hopefully will not only be tasty but also pretty. LOL


The ones without the apricot jam has passed the Seth taste test. lol post photos as son as the other batch is finished. I like them will be making these again for sure 👍😍


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tell Seth good morning and I'm glad he approves of the apple roses.
{{{HUGS for you and Seth}}}}


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tell Seth good morning and I'm glad he approves of the apple roses.
> {{{HUGS for you and Seth}}}}


He says "hi I'm watching Horrid Henry now."


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> DIL is almost 8 months pregnant now, due on 27th of May, so not long to go now. She has been keeping very well (touch wood!) and is finishing her work next Friday. She was given a surprise Baby Shower at her work yesterday and posted pictures on Facebook - this is her playing Pin the Dummy on the Baby...I hope her aim is better on the real thing! :lol:


do you know if she's having a boy or girl? I know everyone's excited!!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I bookmarked the Apple Rose recipes but have yet to try it as I have no puff pastry or apricot jam. I'm glad someone else tried it & approves.

We had crazy weather overnight, thunder storm, wind & when I got up I thought it had snowed but DH said it's hail, over an inch deep on the deck but quite small pebbles. Better now rather than when the crops & garden are in & up. I can't remember ever having hail this time of year before.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had nice walk. Knitting lace.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> was this the mystery afghan? --- sam --- really like it - good colors.


~~~Thank you...that was the final assignment....the center piece f the afghan. Now it has to be blocked and sewn together. I still have 10 more pieces to block. Maybe by the KAP? :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For the volcano watchers amongst us, courtesy of Earth Sky News:
> 
> http://earthsky.org/earth/spectacular-eruption-of-calbuco-volcano-in-chile?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=2810865bda-EarthSky_News&utm_med


~~~Thanks for sharing those! AWESOME!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Better than I expected. I thought it would only be a great noise!! Different, I'll admit!
> Junek


~~~Loved it! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> do you know if she's having a boy or girl? I know everyone's excited!!
> Junek


It's a girl.....this is she in utero at about 27 weeks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had nice walk. Knitting lace.


Good on you! Joy for sticking with it!

I have just realised in some winds I am closer than realised to the railway- first morning I've heard the goods train go through- BTW our southern line was closed yesterday- someone died on the line at Papatoetoe, often the young play chicken with the trains, v. foolish.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks for sharing those! AWESOME!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: but a big :thumbdown: if flying to south America!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am about to cast off the arm/back/arm of the green shrug I am knitting in the Kaya Aran cabled design- then pick up stitches for the shawl neck and waist.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Okay here are the apple roses. I made half pear and half apples seems I perfer pears. I must say I think the dough in the middle was a bit underdone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Okay here are the apple roses. I made half pear and half apples seems I perfer pears. I must say I think the dough in the middle was a bit underdone.


Another snow fall? 
The apple/pear roses look very professional.

Anzac day here- Dawn Parades and Red Poppies, and Ex -Army etc thoughts- does not mean a lot to me- coming to NZ as a first generationer, but a lot of people are very proud now of those who died at Gallipoli- many thousands of NZers which for a tiny population was a huge loss- dreadful thing, War.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I hope you have a fun weekend!😃


From me too Margaret have a great time 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's a girl.....this is she in utero at about 27 weeks!


It's amazing how detailed that is. I remember now that you had posted it before. Does she have a name yet?
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> DIL is almost 8 months pregnant now, due on 27th of May, so not long to go now. She has been keeping very well (touch wood!) and is finishing her work next Friday. She was given a surprise Baby Shower at her work yesterday and posted pictures on Facebook - this is her playing Pin the Dummy on the Baby...I hope her aim is better on the real thing! :lol:


She looks great , am I right in thinking you only have 1grandchild so far Kate? 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Okay here are the apple roses. I made half pear and half apples seems I perfer pears. I must say I think the dough in the middle was a bit underdone.


I'm sure Seth approved. Do you think you'll be without snow sometime this year?😇
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now to correct myself....silly me.....I said this was the prize I won and it wasn't....it was the yarn for 3 kits I had ordered.....I will not receive the prize until next week; got an email from them this morning.
> 
> :XD:  :XD:
> EDIT: went and printed out the patterns for the kits to put with the yarn so I won't mess up again!


Double lucky then yarn now and more next week 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's amazing how detailed that is. I remember now that you had posted it before. Does she have a name yet?
> Junek


Perhaps, they're not telling!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She looks great , am I right in thinking you only have 1grandchild so far Kate?
> Sonja


Yes, just our Luke.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> He says "hi I'm watching Horrid Henry now."


I used to watch horrid Henry too when my son was little , well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it 😜
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I used to watch horrid Henry too when my son was little , well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it 😜
> Sonja


Never seen it, but it's a good name- and thanks for the giggle!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had nice walk. Knitting lace.


What kind of lace are you knitting . Im knitting a shawl just a small one to go round neck and just onto shoulders 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good on you! Joy for sticking with it!
> 
> I have just realised in some winds I am closer than realised to the railway- first morning I've heard the goods train go through- BTW our southern line was closed yesterday- someone died on the line at Papatoetoe, often the young play chicken with the trains, v. foolish.


Oh that's awful . Such a tragedy 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am about to cast off the arm/back/arm of the green shrug I am knitting in the Kaya Aran cabled design- then pick up stitches for the shawl neck and waist.


You are getting there Julie . is it one you can wear lots or is it one to keep for best ?

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Okay here are the apple roses. I made half pear and half apples seems I perfer pears. I must say I think the dough in the middle was a bit underdone.


Oooooh they look lovely I hope you both saved one for me 😍
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh that's awful . Such a tragedy
> Sonja


It is pretty traumatic all round- for the train drivers, passengers, people who saw it happen, let alone the family who now grieve.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are getting there Julie . is it one you can wear lots or is it one to keep for best ?
> 
> Sonja


I hope to use it lots! Probably best at first!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> [
> Kate...Luke is so handsome. That picture is priceless.
> 
> We sometimes have a quick trivia game at work in the morning. One of the questions today was "What is another name for aurora borealis?" We were told the same situation happens in the south but nobody knew what it was called in the south. Does this really happen in the southern hemisphere and what is it called? Just curious and love to learn.


Here we call them the northern lights.[/quote]

~~~In the southern hemisphere they are called "Aurora Australis" or Southern Lights. In the north, "Aurora Borealis" or Northern Lights


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Woo hoo I think I have made page 2. 5 hank you Julie for starting the ktp. The summary is awesome too. Sometimes you can't remember something that was posted earlier on in the week.
> 
> Yes I will be looking into the passport on Monday. :thumbup:
> 
> Been knitting today and have had to stop here and there to rest. But I have one sleeve done and the other cast on. Then the oh so fun task of sewing it together. :thumbdown:


I am checking in and starting from the beginning. Have read almost nothing of last week and almost time for the new one to begin! We are having a lot of fun. There isn't much going on at the music festival right now so we are resting in the R & R tent with wifi.

Melody I hope you can join us in August! Just let me know so I can and you a registration form. It would be great to meet you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Woo hoo I think I have made page 2. 5 hank you Julie for starting the ktp. The summary is awesome too. Sometimes you can't remember something that was posted earlier on in the week.
> 
> Yes I will be looking into the passport on Monday. :thumbup:
> 
> Been knitting today and have had to stop here and there to rest. But I have one sleeve done and the other cast on. Then the oh so fun task of sewing it together. :thumbdown:


I am checking in and starting from the beginning. Have read almost nothing of last week and almost time for the new one to begin! We are having a lot of fun. There isn't much going on at the music festival right now so we are resting in the R & R tent with wifi.

Melody I hope you can join us in August! Just let me know so I can and you a registration form. It would be great to meet you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> I been to this yarn shop twice - it is very very nice. wish I was there to go to this. maybe some of you close to seattle can go. --- sam
> 
> So Much Yarn 1525 First Avenue #4, Seattle, WA 98101 206-443-0727
> 
> ...


That is the yarn shop I visited when we were there last March! Really nice and friendly helpful staff


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's a girl.....this is she in utero at about 27 weeks!


That's lovely, Kate! We had a similar picture of the youngest grandson, at, I think, a slightly later stage. We chuckled at the image, and didn't really expect the baby to look anything like the picture. However, when he arrived, he looked exactly as he had in the scan (which was gorgeous, of course!), so I think we can safely predict that Luke's new cousin will give him a run for his money in the cuteness stakes. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Never seen it, but it's a good name- and thanks for the giggle!


Oldest never really bothered with TV when little was to busy chatting away to someone . My middle one loved Yogi bears first Christmas which was a musical I couldn't help but know the songs and youngest liked horrid Henry and Thomas the tank engine 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another snow fall?
> The apple/pear roses look very professional.
> 
> Anzac day here- Dawn Parades and Red Poppies, and Ex -Army etc thoughts- does not mean a lot to me- coming to NZ as a first generationer, but a lot of people are very proud now of those who died at Gallipoli- many thousands of NZers which for a tiny population was a huge loss- dreadful thing, War.


Thank you very much. 
Yes war is a terrible thing indeed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm sure Seth approved. Do you think you'll be without snow sometime this year?😇
> Junek


Yes he approved very much. I sure hope I'll be without snow I want to play in the dirt soon. 😳😁


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That's lovely, Kate! We had a similar picture of the youngest grandson, at, I think, a slightly later stage. We chuckled at the image, and didn't really expect the baby to look anything like the picture. However, when he arrived, he looked exactly as he had in the scan (which was gorgeous, of course!), so I think we can safely predict that Luke's new cousin will give him a run for his money in the cuteness stakes. :thumbup: :thumbup:


And of course they both take after Grandma!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is pretty traumatic all round- for the train drivers, passengers, people who saw it happen, let alone the family who now grieve.


Here they have what is called level crossings where you can safely cross rail tracks and if a train is coming they gave lights to warn you and a barrier comes down every now and again on the news they show cctv of people squeezing past the barrier and almost getting killed . It's shocking that not only do they risk there own life but some are pushing babies in buggies or have young children with them 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I used to watch horrid Henry too when my son was little , well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it 😜
> Sonja


I had to watch it with Seth at first he goes on the iPad and watches it on you tube, along with Peppa pig and a few others. He has gifted out how to pause the shows so he doesn't miss anything.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oldest never really bothered with TV when little was to busy chatting away to someone . My middle one loved Yogi bears first Christmas which was a musical I couldn't help but know the songs and youngest liked horrid Henry and Thomas the tank engine
> Sonja


Thomas the Tank Engine was a tremendous hit with both my Grandchildren so much so that Bronwen made this for DGS second Birthday cake.
She is so clever with the fondant- and really a very inventive cook.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you very much.
> Yes war is a terrible thing indeed.


It certainly is.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oooooh they look lovely I hope you both saved one for me 😍
> Sonja


Saved one of each for you. 👍


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here they have what is called level crossings where you can safely cross rail tracks and if a train is coming they gave lights to warn you and a barrier comes down every now and again on the news they show cctv of people squeezing past the barrier and almost getting killed . It's shocking that not only do they risk there own life but some are pushing babies in buggies or have young children with them
> Sonja


Oh we've got the crossings, even lifts up over now- but there is a culture amongst the street kids where some are the railway kids- and hang out along the tracks- it will be even more dangerous as they bring in the electric trains.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cant wait to see this finished. 


Lurker 2 said:


> I am about to cast off the arm/back/arm of the green shrug I am knitting in the Kaya Aran cabled design- then pick up stitches for the shawl neck and waist.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thomas the Tank Engine was a tremendous hit with both my Grandchildren so much so that Bronwen made this for DGS second Birthday cake.
> She is so clever with the fondant- and really a very inventive cook.


That's a great cake

Sonja


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Moving swiftly on here's a picture of what I've been up to . Sweater has no sewing what so ever apart from the buttons .
> 
> Love the sweater!! The buttons are the perfect touch. You do such beautiful work. I always love seeing what you've been up to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cant wait to see this finished.


I am just stitching up the sleeves- so I can get the ribbing started!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am checking in and starting from the beginning. Have read almost nothing of last week and almost time for the new one to begin! We are having a lot of fun. There isn't much going on at the music festival right now so we are resting in the R & R tent with wifi.
> 
> Melody I hope you can join us in August! Just let me know so I can and you a registration form. It would be great to meet you!


~~~Ah, Tami...you are telling "my story"...so far behind on the 2 weeks before this...and have barely tapped into this week. Unfortunately, you are having more fun than I have been. I went 4 days without even turning on my computer! For me, that is unheard of!
I have been laid low by.....something. Just a troublesome cramping in my gut...Today is the first day in about a week that I feel actually "normal". WHEW! I shall return!

I am still working on blocking my mystery afghan....all ends have been sewn/woven in....and only 10 more to block...then the task of assembly. We'll see how that goes! :roll: :roll:

I know I have missed loads...but you have been in my thoughts....cheery celebration wishes to all with birthdays, anniversaries, new babies, victories of all sorts. Also, my prayers & gentlest hugs to all in need. Loads of healing, soothing energies.

Gwen, I am really intrigued by the apple roses. Really want to try those. I am going to skim backwards....and at least check out the photos. I always love those!

To those in warmer climes....enjoy. Last night it got down to 32 degF in Chicago. There is one kind of spring tree in bloom (small white flowers), but none of the others have even hinted at blooming. All is confused....including me! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a great cake
> 
> Sonja


She is far better at this sort of thing than I am- I lose interest- but she will work at an idea maybe as long as two weeks to get it right.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke's photos from nursery have just come, so I took a photo of a photo for you. Can't believe how grown up he's getting already!


What a handsome little boy!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Gwen, They carry three types of mandolins here at the kitchen store and they range in price. I got a kitchen aide once for $50 and gave it away. the one I have now, I think I paid $30 for and it fits over the bowl. Think I got it from Amazon. They are great but you have to be really careful. I sliced the tendon in my right hand making sweet potato fries. Just wasn't paying close enough attention to my knuckles in reation to the blade.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Gwen, They carry three types of mandolins here at the kitchen store and they range in price. I got a kitchen aide once for $50 and gave it away. the one I have now, I think I paid $30 for and it fits over the bowl. Think I got it from Amazon. They are great but you have to be really careful. I sliced the tendon in my right hand making sweet potato fries. Just wasn't paying close enough attention to my knuckles in reation to the blade.


Not nice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you and I'm glad you are a little taller and feeling a lot better for it 
Hope you and your family have a lovely time on Saturday
The question is can you put up with a load of giggly squealing girls if they offer 
You the job 
Sonja



machriste said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > Moving swiftly on here's a picture of what I've been up to . Sweater has no sewing what so ever apart from the buttons .
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's a girl.....this is she in utero at about 27 weeks!


Truly awe-inspiring. Love that little hand up by her face.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those look like a lot of fun - but much easier to do with a mandolin - I can't believe how thin she could slice them. love the yarn gwen - lucky you. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Wheeeeeee! Look what I won from Craftsy in one of their random Friday drawings. It came in the mail today. Yeah, I need yarn like I need another hole in my head but I do so love yarn....LOL.
> 
> Dawn & Daralene I have both of your moms in prayer. Many prayers for both of you lovely ladies too....{{{gentle hugs}}}....I know these are both difficult situations.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in case you are wondering what to have for dinner tonight you might try these. --- sam

THREE CHEESE PIZZA PUFFS

Dress them up and give them a fancy spin with a variety of cheeses or meats, or you can make them as listed below and people will freak.

Once they are baked, you serve them alongside some warmers marinara sauce and dip away. Honestly, the easiest and most delicious little puffs of pizza ever invented!!

INGREDIENTS

3/4 cup all-purpose flour
3/4 teaspoon baking powder
3/4 cup Almond Breeze Almondmilk Original
1 large egg lightly beaten
2 ounces shredded whole milk mozzarella
2 ounces shredded Italian Blend cheese
1/2 cup pizza sauce
fresh basil, torn into pieces

INSTRUCTIONS

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.

Grease a 12-cup muffin pan.

In a large bowl, whisk together the flour and baking powder; whisk in the Almond Breeze Almondmilk Original and egg.

Stir in the mozzarella and Italian cheese blend; let stand for 10 minutes. Stir in the basil.

Stir the batter and divide among the muffin cups.

Bake until puffed and golden, 20 to 25 minutes.

Sprinkle with extra basil and serve along side warmed pizza sauce

http://whatsgabycooking.com/three-cheese-pizza-puffs


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here they have what is called level crossings where you can safely cross rail tracks and if a train is coming they gave lights to warn you and a barrier comes down every now and again on the news they show cctv of people squeezing past the barrier and almost getting killed . It's shocking that not only do they risk there own life but some are pushing babies in buggies or have young children with them
> Sonja


Not just pedestrians, either. We live not far from two major crossings on the main East Coast line, which is very busy: we have often had to wait 20 minutes or more to cross. Over the last couple of years, there has been a spate of prosecutions of drivers who have tried to dodge the barriers and zig-zag through as the barriers come down. One was a taxi-driver ferrying school children home, others have been private drivers with their own children in the vehicle. Fortunately, there are now plans to build a bridge over at least one of these crossings, where most of the incidents have taken place, but one can only hope that there is not meanwhile a disastrous accident as a result of someone's selfish determination not to wait their turn.

On a different note, can anyone suggest why all the pop-up ads I am getting, on KP and elsewhere, are now in German? I have not visited any websites written in German, or related to Germany. Strange!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

loved it Julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping this link will work- for a different take on Bach
> 
> http://fascinately.com/fascinating/2015/04/performance-of-bachs-prelude-no-1-using-only-boomwhackers-is-fantastic/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what do you mean by "raise the tension levels"? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Am I glad today is almost over. Another big day tomorrow with ANZAC Day services. Always attended by us every year. A long and tiring emotional day which seems to highten the emotions and raise the tension levels until after tomorrow night.
> 
> Has been a long build up to this ANZAC Day which is the Centenary of Gallipolli Landing, will be glad when it is over. Part of the reason for the long build up was a program sponsored by the RSL called Community Link which encouraged people to research the members of the families who served in WW1 and other conflicts.
> 
> The next major remembrance will hopefully be the 2018 Remembrance Day - 11 November 2018 as this will be the 100 year celebration of the signing of the peace treaty which ended WW1.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Caren, I love the picture of Seth eating his Grandma's rose. He is so cute. I am like June. I wonder if you and others will ever be without snow and we will be without rain.

Julie, great birthday cakes you daughter makes. Can't wait to see pics of your shrug.

Marilyn, will keep you in prayer regarding this job offer. Agree with Sonja and her answer. You may have to deal with some silly, hormonal young girls. Happy 4th Birthday to yor grandson and so glad you have relief from back pain.

Gwen, great bunch of yarn. Too bad this was not your free gift. I remember one of the saddest times of my
life was when Daddy enclosed our screened in back porch. I loved it and have always wanted one or a sunroom of some sort.

Carol, waiting patiently to see your afghan. I know it will be pretty. I saw some of Kathy's squares when she was here


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a good time. we will miss you. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well I'm off to my brothers for the night and then the football tomorrow afternoon and then Mum will be here before we go to buy yarn from Melissa for my birthday. So may not be back until Sunday, maaybe even Monday


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Not just pedestrians, either. We live not far from two major crossings on the main East Coast line, which is very busy: we have often had to wait 20 minutes or more to cross. Over the last couple of years, there has been a spate of prosecutions of drivers who have tried to dodge the barriers and zig-zag through as the barriers come down. One was a taxi-driver ferrying school children home, others have been private drivers with their own children in the vehicle. Fortunately, there are now plans to build a bridge over at least one of these crossings, where most of the incidents have taken place, but one can only hope that there is not meanwhile a disastrous accident as a result of someone's selfish determination not to wait their turn.
> 
> On a different note, can anyone suggest why all the pop-up ads I am getting, on KP and elsewhere, are now in German? I have not visited any websites written in German, or related to Germany. Strange!


I'd be getting a good ad-blocker in any language- I find those pop-ups Very irritating.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That sounds a good idea too. Would be so much fun.


~~~What a fun idea! And we can pass security with our pointy sticks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> loved it Julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you going to make with the three? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Now to correct myself....silly me.....I said this was the prize I won and it wasn't....it was the yarn for 3 kits I had ordered.....I will not receive the prize until next week; got an email from them this morning.
> 
> :XD:  :XD:
> EDIT: went and printed out the patterns for the kits to put with the yarn so I won't mess up again!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to hold you to next year sorlenna. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I will just be wishing I could be at KAP...maybe next year! But of course I will be knitting in spirit with y'all!
> 
> Luke is growing so fast--seems he was just born!
> 
> We're very busy at work again, so off I go. Hoping all are having a good day/night, healing wishes for any in need, and hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Caren, I love the picture of Seth eating his Grandma's rose. He is so cute. I am like June. I wonder if you and others will ever be without snow and we will be without rain.
> 
> Julie, great birthday cakes you daughter makes. Can't wait to see pics of your shrug.
> 
> ...


She is very clever- if I say so myself.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that is going to be a great afghan - anxious to see the finished product. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you...that was the final assignment....the center piece f the afghan. Now it has to be blocked and sewn together. I still have 10 more pieces to block. Maybe by the KAP? :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could always cover them with tinfoil so they could bake a little longer and not burn. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Okay here are the apple roses. I made half pear and half apples seems I perfer pears. I must say I think the dough in the middle was a bit underdone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

People can be such idiots . I cannot understand how they put their children's lives at risk 
As for the German pop ups that's a new one very strange 
Sonja



Kathleendoris said:


> Not just pedestrians, either. We live not far from two major crossings on the main East Coast line, which is very busy: we have often had to wait 20 minutes or more to cross. Over the last couple of years, there has been a spate of prosecutions of drivers who have tried to dodge the barriers and zig-zag through as the barriers come down. One was a taxi-driver ferrying school children home, others have been private drivers with their own children in the vehicle. Fortunately, there are now plans to build a bridge over at least one of these crossings, where most of the incidents have taken place, but one can only hope that there is not meanwhile a disastrous accident as a result of someone's selfish determination not to wait their turn.
> 
> On a different note, can anyone suggest why all the pop-up ads I am getting, on KP and elsewhere, are now in German? I have not visited any websites written in German, or related to Germany. Strange!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't know you went to seattle - did you have a good time? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> That is the yarn shop I visited when we were there last March! Really nice and friendly helpful staff


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is quite a cake - wonder what kind it was underneath? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thomas the Tank Engine was a tremendous hit with both my Grandchildren so much so that Bronwen made this for DGS second Birthday cake.
> She is so clever with the fondant- and really a very inventive cook.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is quite a cake - wonder what kind it was underneath? --- sam


I'd have to ask, although I have a feeling it may have been chocolate- I was not there.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I'm going to hold you to next year sorlenna. --- sam


We shall see.

Those pizza puffs sound awesome but not a bit of cheese in the house!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think I would mince a little pepparoni in them. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> We shall see.
> 
> Those pizza puffs sound awesome but not a bit of cheese in the house!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

omg - I'm on time for a change. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-333654-1.html#7237160


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another snow fall?
> The apple/pear roses look very professional.
> 
> Anzac day here- Dawn Parades and Red Poppies, and Ex -Army etc thoughts- does not mean a lot to me- coming to NZ as a first generationer, but a lot of people are very proud now of those who died at Gallipoli- many thousands of NZers which for a tiny population was a huge loss- dreadful thing, War.


It must have been very devastating to the country. I read recently that Newfoundland became part of Canada in 1949 because of WW1, they lost an entire generation of young men & couldn't sustain themselves independently.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It must have been very devastating to the country. I read recently that Newfoundland became part of Canada in 1949 because of WW1, they lost an entire generation of young men & couldn't sustain themselves independently.


We don't hear a lot about Canada's losses- bit pacific centred I guess.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thomas the Tank Engine was a tremendous hit with both my Grandchildren so much so that Bronwen made this for DGS second Birthday cake.
> She is so clever with the fondant- and really a very inventive cook.


She's very talented...she takes after her mom!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

machriste said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > Moving swiftly on here's a picture of what I've been up to . Sweater has no sewing what so ever apart from the buttons .
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> She's very talented...she takes after her mom!
> Junek


I taught her the basics- let her free with my sewing machine at 10- for instance- but her skills are far greater than mine- she has focus- whereas I get distracted.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Not just pedestrians, either. We live not far from two major crossings on the main East Coast line, which is very busy: we have often had to wait 20 minutes or more to cross. Over the last couple of years, there has been a spate of prosecutions of drivers who have tried to dodge the barriers and zig-zag through as the barriers come down. One was a taxi-driver ferrying school children home, others have been private drivers with their own children in the vehicle. Fortunately, there are now plans to build a bridge over at least one of these crossings, where most of the incidents have taken place, but one can only hope that there is not meanwhile a disastrous accident as a result of someone's selfish determination not to wait their turn.
> 
> On a different note, can anyone suggest why all the pop-up ads I am getting, on KP and elsewhere, are now in German? I have not visited any websites written in German, or related to Germany. Strange!


Fortunately, in our city, all except one or two, now have overpasses. We have a lot of train traffic since we're a major port especially for the export of coal.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops...wrong teaparty


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Gwen, They carry three types of mandolins here at the kitchen store and they range in price. I got a kitchen aide once for $50 and gave it away. the one I have now, I think I paid $30 for and it fits over the bowl. Think I got it from Amazon. They are great but you have to be really careful. I sliced the tendon in my right hand making sweet potato fries. Just wasn't paying close enough attention to my knuckles in reation to the blade.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Okay here are the apple roses. I made half pear and half apples seems I perfer pears. I must say I think the dough in the middle was a bit underdone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are you going to make with the three? --- sam


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you...that was the final assignment....the center piece f the afghan. Now it has to be blocked and sewn together. I still have 10 more pieces to block. Maybe by the KAP? :lol: :lol:


Given the last few days I've had, Carol, I'd be delighted to help you join them at KAP for the opportunity to sit quietly and chat with adults while doing some handwork. Nothing horrible happening but I'm beat and have had it up to about here with children and adults--all of them living here!!!

Joining the squares is not difficult but time consuming.

Ohio Joy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke's photos from nursery have just come, so I took a photo of a photo for you. Can't believe how grown up he's getting already!


I always feel like crying when the littlies I know leave behind their baby hood. Luke will become a handsome boy. Look forward to watching him grow.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dawn's mom is out of surgery. She had a blood clot and had 4 stents to repair prior bypass. Not something she wants to relive anytime soon. Thnks for prayers and best wishes.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Glad it was not worse. Please pass on another hug.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Meadow sweet summer dress......by Marianna Mel 


Hot off the needles

Off to bed. Night


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

? Apple roses ?

Question answered a few pages later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> ? Apple roses ?


Yes, Nana Caren posted a photo of them, and they do really look like roses.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another snow fall?
> The apple/pear roses look very professional.
> 
> Anzac day here- Dawn Parades and Red Poppies, and Ex -Army etc thoughts- does not mean a lot to me- coming to NZ as a first generationer, but a lot of people are very proud now of those who died at Gallipoli- many thousands of NZers which for a tiny population was a huge loss- dreadful thing, War.


It doesn't tend to mean much over here to those with little connection to military. The Aussie and NZ troops were little more than cannon fodder to the British Generals of the day, so the numbers lost were felt more by us than them. for some in Australia and New Zealand, it is simply another day off work legally. I guess ANZAC Day for us is similiar to Memorial Day in the US, but we now have wonderful ceremonies at Gallipolli and other locations of battles where many Aussie and NZers died.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I am sitting here reading this and realised it is Saturday afternoon and another ktp started this morning. Oh well, only a couple of pages to go and onto the new one.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> what do you mean by "raise the tension levels"? --- sam


Annual overly emotional time with remembrances of lost ones. First now is late BIL, with balloons released last night at approximately when he died 2 years ago. Secondly is DSF's best friend who stepped on a mine while on patrol with DSF's platoon in Vietnam. Third is a certain self centred DM who is not focus of all our attention. So people are not in a good mood and like to take it out on others. Fortunately, over now for another year, and next year will be even more peaceful, DM and DSF and 2 girls will on Macleay Island for ANZAC Day. May or may not join them, decision will be made just before ANZAC Day next year.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Okay here are the apple roses. I made half pear and half apples seems I perfer pears. I must say I think the dough in the middle was a bit underdone.


They look great.! Gosh snow.... still?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thomas the Tank Engine was a tremendous hit with both my Grandchildren so much so that Bronwen made this for DGS second Birthday cake.
> She is so clever with the fondant- and really a very inventive cook.


 :thumbup: She is very good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Okay here are the apple roses. I made half pear and half apples seems I perfer pears. I must say I think the dough in the middle was a bit underdone.


Those Apple Roses look good. I had ignored the recipe but now wondering whether I shoul dhave looked at it after all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: She is very good.


Thanks Cathy! I am proud of what she achieves.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it was some stash wool that I got off the sale rack for $2.
> 
> Auto correct on my phone, should have been bday. lol


These auto corrects don't always " correct". I was making a funny about yesterday's body. Did know what you meant.:lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> dog eating habits sound disgusting 😖thought it was bad enough that mishka tries to eat tissues
> Moving swiftly on here's a picture of what I've been up to . Sweater has no sewing what so ever apart from the buttons . I think I will knit it again and see if I can change the pattern a bit . Picture does not show true colour it's a very dark navy blue


Very pretty and love the buttons.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> In Alaska, they would roll in fish guts every chance they got.   :roll: :evil: PEE-U!!!


There is something about stink that they seem to love. If there's a dead worm in the grass, they will roll in it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Love the answering machine message from Australia, I think we should implement that one here. lolol


I must have missed that one. Where is it?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

R


busyworkerbee said:


> It doesn't tend to mean much over here to those with little connection to military. The Aussie and NZ troops were little more than cannon fodder to the British Generals of the day, so the numbers lost were felt more by us than them. for some in Australia and New Zealand, it is simply another day off work legally. I guess ANZAC Day for us is similiar to Memorial Day in the US, but we now have wonderful ceremonies at Gallipolli and other locations of battles where many Aussie and NZers died.


There were over 21, 000 UK casualties, too, in the campaign. Soldiers of all the armies were regarded as cannon fodder then. A great uncle of mine died in WW1. He was an Accrington Pal. Two other relatives were also killed then. We must remember them all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> R
> 
> There were over 21, 000 UK casualties, too, in the campaign. Soldiers of all the armies were regarded as cannon fodder then. A great uncle of mine died in WW1. He was an Accrington Pal. Two other relatives were also killed then. We must remember them all.


It is a sad reflection on the mindset of the Officers, and society in general, at the time- the 'lower' classes did not signify.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> His pain is from another health problem that was masked for a while because of medications.


I didn't know that. Sorry to hear it and hope it's something that can be overcome soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Aurora Australis actually for the southern ones


Unbelievably beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Unbelievably beautiful!


It was quite spectacular!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Given the last few days I've had, Carol, I'd be delighted to help you join them at KAP for the opportunity to sit quietly and chat with adults while doing some handwork. Nothing horrible happening but I'm beat and have had it up to about here with children and adults--all of them living here!!!
> 
> Joining the squares is not difficult but time consuming.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Thanks for the offer! I am worried about how to fit them all in. I am getting a real idea of what the 3 afghans put you & Noni through! I am doubly & more impressed with your achievement!

Mother's Day is coming soon....sure hope you get treated royally! It gets that way for me sometimes during the summer....but it is never for more than a week at a time.

If you have any hints about fitting the pieces together, I'd sure appreciate them! I'm still blocking, so haven't started sewing yet. Procrastinating????

I am using the blocking pins. They are FANTASTIC! I Love them! Wish they weren't so expensive$$$.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - neahemiah silas jones finally made his appearance yesterday - after 40 hours labor - 4 hours of pushing when they finally decided the head was too big to get past the pelvic bone - the did a section - thought they had her deadened with a local - started to cut and she screamed that she felt that so they had to put her under - the baby weight 9lb6oz. that would not have happened had she had a doctor and not a midwife and duma which is even less practical. the baby is very cute - a head full of dark hair.
> 
> for a while they didn't want her to push - wanted the baby to "naturally" work his way out. dear lord - too bad the midwife didn't experience the same pain. bet she would have changed her tune - and to think they let the baby bang his head on the pelvic bone for four hours. I can just see the duma lighting candles and throwing scented water sround. I need to get off this soapbox.
> 
> ...


Congratulations great grandpa! Prayers for baby.

Prayers for all. Finally have wifi for a few minutes at a restaurant. Got a voicemail from Gwen yesterday. Send prayers for Melody also, and anyone else in need. For everyone else also. Breakfast is over so time to give up the wifi!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on receiving recognition at work. It was nice to be recognized for putting in the extra time and effort during this project which is still going on. I asked the lady if she enjoyed handing out our notes and origami boxes as well. She said she is not done with that yet. She is saving some to gift to our Ireland division which I think is pretty neat. It has been a great team effort from the beginning which doesn't always happen with these work projects. We were blessed with an awesome project manager and that has made a huge difference.
> 
> Kate...Thanks for sharing the picture of the dog in the water. It made my day.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mary! It's so nice when hard work is recognized.

I am peeking in while I have free wi-fi and the battery holds out. Won't be long before it hollers at me. Keeping all of you in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Reminder: KAP registration is open. If you are interested in attending, please either send me a PM for more information or email me at [email protected]


----------

